# Frauen beraten Männer



## maloh1705 (3. Januar 2011)

Hi
Meine Freundin ningelt mir seit einem halben jahr die Ohren voll, dass sie ein Citybike haben möchte(so eins mit Körbchen am lenker und so gedöns)...bisher hat sie ein Mtb aber um durch die Stadt zu cruisen findet sie es nicht optimal...

Evtl. möchte ich sie damit überraschen und es ihr schenken.Sollte aber nicht allzu teuer sein(da sie es bestimmt auch mal irgendwo anschließt, Bhf etc.)...

Vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch einen guten Tip für einen ahnungslosen Kerl wie mich

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Nuala (4. Januar 2011)

schau mal hier: http://fiets.hema.nl/gallery.aspx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maloh1705 (4. Januar 2011)

Das ist doch schonmal was
Danke.
Noch mehr ideen?am besten nicht unbedingt auf niederländischconfused


----------



## david99 (4. Januar 2011)

Wenns wirklich billig sein soll... KLICK
Gibts statt in blau-weiss auch in ganz weiss mit pinken Aufklebern... bissl was muss man dran machen, dann isses für den Zweck ganz brauchbar.

Meine Freundin hat sich das Rad gekauft. Nachdem ich ihr Sattel, Sattelstütze (gefedert), Griffe, Vorbau, Lenker & Reifen (Big Apple) getauscht hat sie das Rad nich wieder erkannt.. Eigentlich war sie vorher schon halbwegs zufrieden, aber hinterher hat sie eingesehen dass es nötig war  Insgesamt hat sie 180 EUR bezahlt.


----------



## Honigblume (4. Januar 2011)

Gute Idee david  bin auch auf der Suche nach so einem Radel.


----------



## david99 (4. Januar 2011)

Ich kann ja noch mal die Teile aufzählen damit man sich ein genaueres Bild machen kann... So sieht ihre Farbvariante aus, gibts eigentlich dauerhaft im Real.

Griffe Ergo - 15 EUR
Vorbau - 12 EUR
Reifen (Big Apple 28x2,0) - 20 EUR (eBay-Schnäppchen) 
Sattelstütze gefedert (Post-Moderne) 5 EUR (eBay-Schnäppchen)
Fahrradkorb vorn 6 EUR
Daumenschalthebel TX50 - 8 EUR

Sattel kam vom alten Rad...

Für das Rad selbst hat sie im Real nur 115 bezahlt, weil der Vorbau schief geschweisst war und sie ohnehin unbedingt Vorbau + Lenker von ihrem alten Rad haben wollte - diese Teile muss man aber nicht unbedingt tauschen. Worauf ich aber nicht verzichten würde ist die gefederte Sattelstütze, Ergo-Griffe und neue Reifen - original sind da steinharte 42mm breite Trekkingreifen. Mehr als 2 Zoll breite "Big Apple" passt aber nicht, sonst muss man die Schutzbleche tauschen. Schalthebel hab ich nur getauscht weil das sonst mit den Ergo-Griffen nicht auf ihren alten Lenker gepasst hätte. Nachdem ich ihr die besagten Teile getauscht hab sagte sie wörtlich: "ich wusste garnicht dass Radfahren so angenehm sein kann"  

Die Schaltung iss ne DNP-Kopie von einer Shimano TY18, 6-fach Schraubkranz 14-28, 38er Kurbel. Sunrace-Drehschaltgriff. Ab und an nehm ich das Rad auch ma etwas härter ran - bisher problemlos.

Ich würd auf jeden Fall auch zu der 28''-Variante greifen, 26'' nur wenn man 1,60m oder drunter iss. Sie iss 1,64m und kommt noch gut zurecht.


----------



## maloh1705 (4. Januar 2011)

Das klingt echt verdammt gut!
Danke!


----------



## Bergradlerin (4. Januar 2011)

Liebe Männer,


Wollt Ihr Eurer Liebsten eine Freude machen und braucht Tipps?
Sucht Ihr ein Bike für Eure Freundin/Frau und sucht sachdienliche Hinweise?
Oder fragt Ihr Euch, wie Ihr "Euer Mädel" überhaupt zum Biken bringt?

Dann seid Ihr hier richtig - und künftig bitte nur hier, um dieses Unterforum übersichtlich zu gestalten. Und nun immer her mit Euren Fragen!  

P.S.: Fahrtechnikseminare/-anbieter gesucht? Hier entlang!


----------



## polo (4. Januar 2011)

seit wann dürfen männer hier posten?


----------



## Bergradlerin (4. Januar 2011)

Schon immer.


----------



## Bergradlerin (4. Januar 2011)

Könntet Ihr das bitte im KTWR weiter diskutieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## david99 (4. Januar 2011)

maloh1705 schrieb:


> Das klingt echt verdammt gut!
> Danke!



Kein Ding...


----------



## notgnixel (4. Januar 2011)

So da hab ich doch mal eine Frage.

Eine Freundin von mir sucht ein schickes XC Bike mit Hardtail und um die 100mm Federweg vorne.
Sie ist 165 groß und wiegt ca. 55kg.
Prämisse ist, es soll sehr leicht sein und wenn möglich nicht nur in XL erhältlich ;-)
Preisrahmen sind 2000 Euro

Any suggestions?


----------



## blutbuche (4. Januar 2011)

...guck mal bei der sufu - das thema hatten wir schon des öfteren ...


----------



## b-i-t (7. Januar 2011)

Seid gegrüßt ihr holden Damen. 

Mein Anliegen hat zwar eigentlich überhaupt nichts mit Fahrrädern zu tun, aber ich denke, dass ich hier trotzdem ganz richtig bin. Eigentlich soll man ja nicht an mehreren Stellen posten, aber in diesem Falle heiligt der Zweck vielleicht die Mittel.

Meine Freundin und zwei ihrer kleinen Schwestern (ca. 11 - 13 Jahre) liegen mit Grippe danieder. Ich habe vor meine Freundin heute nach Feierabend mal kurz zu besuchen und würde den beiden Kleinen gerne ne Aufmunterung mitbringen. Aber jetzt ist die Frage: *Was schenkt man bitte einem kleinen Mädel?*
Ich als Kerl mit zwei Brüdern habe natürlich keinen blassen Schimmer, was man einer kleinen Dame schenkt. Irgend 'ne günstige und leicht zu besorgende Kleinigkeit wäre da schon nett.

Vorschläge könnt ihr gerne unter kleines Geschenk für kranke 11-13 jährige Mädels. loswerden.

Vielen lieben Dank.


----------



## blutbuche (7. Januar 2011)

..das is dann ja wohl ordentlich nach hinten losgegangen ....


----------



## b-i-t (8. Januar 2011)

Och, es ging. Und amüsant war es auf jeden Fall. 45 Posts in bissle mehr als 4 Stunden ist auch ni übel, also die Community hat ein großes Herz für kleine Mädels.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ischi (30. Januar 2011)

Soo, dann will ich auch mal ne Frage los werden:

Ich suche verzweifelt für meine Freundin (1,55m, 68er Schrittlänge) einen passenden Fully-Rahmen mit etwa 130mm (+/-10mm) Federweg. Problematisch ist eindeutig die Überstandshöhe bei den Bikes. Diese sollte nach Möglichkeit nicht über 66cm liegen...

Gibt es da was, außer bei Nicolai was schweißen lassen. Ich konnte zumindest in den weiten des Internets nicht wirklich was passendes finden..

Vielen Dank schonmal...


----------



## blutbuche (30. Januar 2011)

..sie is halt schon arg klein ... fällt mir auch nix ein , was passen könnte ...


----------



## Exekuhtot (30. Januar 2011)

Specialized Damenmodelle in S könnten passen.

http://www.specialized.com/de/de/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?spid=52813&scid=1000&scname=MTB


----------



## Bergradlerin (30. Januar 2011)

Giant Trance X in S wäre auch möglich, hat 130 Federweg. Wegen der Überstandshöhe bieten sich doch mittlerweile viele AM´s an! Man muss halt ein AM Sport wählen, das hat nicht allzu viel Federweg. Runter zum "Fußeln" kommen wir ab 120mm eh´ alle nicht mehr...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (30. Januar 2011)

http://www.steppenwolf-bikes.com/mountainbikes/taiga-fs-120/#
Das hat wenigstens nur 71cm, noch niedriger dürfte echt schwierig sein. Specialized Saphire o.ä. ist sicher auch ein guter Tipp mit ca. 69cm 
www.specialized.com/de/de/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?spid=52813&scid=1000&scname=MTB


----------



## 4mate (30. Januar 2011)

Überstandshöhe 65cm bei 13,5" http://www.giant-bicycles.com/de-DE/bikes/women/1839/30926/


----------



## Ischi (30. Januar 2011)

@Exekuhtot: das wäre unter Umständen eine Möglichkeit, auch wenns arg knapp werden könnte...

@bergradlerin: die aktuellen Giant-Modelle haben irgendwie ausnahmslos auf der Internet-Seite eine Überstandshöhe von weit über 700mm 

@4mate: ist das nur beim 2008er Rahmen so?...der aktuelle auf der Internet-Seite geht nur bis 15", auch fehlen da weitere Geo-Daten

Das Problem ist sicher nicht das Fahren, sonder eher das mal absteigen müssen an kniffligen Stellen, doof wenn man dann auf Zehenspitzen am rumeiern ist...

was ich noch gefunden habe: 
-Blackmarket Roam, gibts noch nicht, aber soll in 14" erhältlich sein und hat ein schön geschwungenes Oberrohr, aber sieht nicht Umwerfertauglich aus...
-YT Industries Play, sieht zumindest klein aus, aber als Sloopestyle-Fully konzipiert, würde wenn dann aber auch nur mit Hammerschmidt gehen...fraglich auch wie man damit lange Anstiege meistert (klar, die Ausstattung müsste angepasst werden)

achso, zur Zeit fährt sie ein Cube Acid in 14", das hat etwa 66cm Überstandshöhe und passt ganz gut...


----------



## Maracuja10 (8. Februar 2011)

Hey an die Ladies,

Meine Freundin sucht ein Fully, da sie bei unseren gemeinsamen Ausfahrten immer Probleme in der HWS bekommt.
Das Einsatzgebiet ist CC. Keine harten Trails etc.
Ihr Budget liegt bei maximal 1100-1200
Ihre Größe ist 1,63.
Hier sind mal die Räder die ich herausgesucht habe, ihr könnt ja mal eure Meinung dazu schreiben:

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/red-rose--wfs-xr-300/aid:408283 << Mit Rose Gutschein 979 Gesamtpreis, wiegt 11,8 Kg.

http://mhw-bike-house.de/shop/show/...5100-2010/~kid420/~tplprodukt_1/~prid2174.htm 

http://mhw-bike-house.de/shop/show/...Comp-2010/~kid408/~tplprodukt_1/~prid2077.htm 

http://mhw-bike-house.de/shop/show/...k-35-2010/~kid430/~tplprodukt_1/~prid2304.htm

http://mhw-bike-house.de/shop/show/...5700-2010/~kid420/~tplprodukt_1/~prid2175.htm

Bei den Links von MHW kann man sich noch immer einen Preis vorschlagen lassen. Also vom Preis Leistungs Verhältnis gefällt mir das Rose am besten. Was meint ihr zu den Rädern, bzw. habt ihr noch andere Vorschläge?


----------



## Panscher (8. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

schau mal wie hätten hier ein Steppenwolf Bike abzugeben das lediglich 70 km auf der Forstautobahn bewegt wurde.

http://2010.steppenwolf-bikes.com/mountainbikes/taiga-fs-120/index.html

ist die PRO Version in Rahmengrösse 40.

Bei interesse melde dich einfach mal per PM oder Mail


----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (9. Februar 2011)

Hey,


also ich bin von meinem Kona Tanuki (erstes MTB) sehr beeindruckt!
Ich selbst bin 165cm groß und hab n 16" Rahmen falls das deinem Mädel weiterhilft.
Hab das Radl vor knapp einer Woche für 1200  gekauft.

Ich kanns nur empfehlen!

http://http://www.konaworld.com/bike.cfm?content=tanuki

Bei weiteren Fragen meld dich!


Gruß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (10. Februar 2011)

Hallo liebe bikenden Damen,

ich suche fuer meine Frau als Ueberraschung Bike-Shorts. Sie steht nicht so auf Radlerhosen und haette gern etwas lockerere legere Shorts, Art Enduro-Shorts von Specialized. Soll aber auch nicht Baggy-maessig aussehen und ihr in den Kniekehlen haengen. Ich hoffe, das ist verstaendlich.

Fragen: welche koennt Ihr empfehlen, welche fahrt Ihr bei ca. 1,75m Koerpergroesse? Gern auch per PM, bin nicht allzu haeufig hier im Ladies-Bereich

Danke Euch.


----------



## Bergradlerin (10. Februar 2011)

Gonso bietet eher gemässigte Radlerinnenshorts. Schau doch mal bei den üblichen Verdächtigen wie H&S, Hibike und anderen...


----------



## 4mate (10. Februar 2011)

Bikeshort

Bikehosenkauf / MTB

Lady Bikeshort


----------



## D-StreeT (12. Februar 2011)

Heyho,

meine Freundin hat sich ein BMX ( WTP Versus 2010 ) gekauft, um im Sommer nicht bloß am Strand zu liegen ( ihre Aussage )

Da ich seit einigen Jahren voll auf der BMX-Droge unterwegs bin, freute mich das auch.
Jedoch bei den Sessions traut sie sich nicht zu fahren, sobals mehr als 3 ihr fremde bmxer/mtbler anwesend sind.

Laut ihrer Aussage hat sie Angst davor, von den anderen beobachtet und ausgelacht zu werden, weil sie eine Anfängerin ist.
Wenn wir jedoch allein im Park sind, kommt sie immer gut voran und es macht ihr auch großen Spass.

Ich mein ok, ich verstehe das irgendwie ( ist bei mir mit Tanzen im Club genauso ), aber keiner von uns weiß da einen Ausweg.
Wie kann ich ihr helfen?


----------



## MelleD (12. Februar 2011)

Einfach mal ein bisschen noch mit ihr üben, irgendwann, wenn sie sich sicher fühlt, wird sie es auch vor anderen machen. 

Ich könnte das auch nicht direkt, bei fremden Leuten da rumzugurken, mir wie nen Vollnoob vorzukommen und mich möglicherweise dabei noch hinzulegen...
Ich kanns echt verstehen, es ist einfach die Angst, ausgelacht zu werden (redet man sich meistens nur ein, aber die Vorstellung ist alleine schon nicht toll).


----------



## Bergradlerin (12. Februar 2011)

Ich kenne das. Geht mir im Bikepark genauso. Allein ballere ich wie eine Bekloppte über die Trails, es scheint mir alles zu gelingen, sobald aber Zuschauer da sind...   

Ausblenden, klar. Einfach gesagt. Vielleicht hilft bei Deiner Freundin motivierende Bestätigung? Lob und Anerkennung? Also das "ich bin AnfängerIn" umzuwandeln in "hey, ich kann was!"? Nicht kritische Kommentare (und Blicke, die man im Rücken spürt), sondern das Gegenteil? Sobald man/frau Sicherheit bekommt, sich nicht mehr fehl am Platz und belächelt fühlt, sollte die Unsicherheit (denn das ist es!) dem Spaß weichen. Und dann sind vermeintliche Peinlichkeiten auch nicht mehr peinlich, sondern auf einmal normal. Es passiert nämlich jedem... 

Sag ich jetzt einfach mal so.


----------



## D-StreeT (12. Februar 2011)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft bei Deiner Freundin motivierende Bestätigung? Lob und Anerkennung? Also das "ich bin AnfängerIn" umzuwandeln in "hey, ich kann was!"? Nicht kritische Kommentare (und Blicke, die man im Rücken spürt), sondern das Gegenteil? Sobald man/frau Sicherheit bekommt, sich nicht mehr fehl am Platz und belächelt fühlt, sollte die Unsicherheit (denn das ist es!) dem Spaß weichen. Und dann sind vermeintliche Peinlichkeiten auch nicht mehr peinlich, sondern auf einmal normal.



Den Lob bekommt sie zu genüge wenn wir fast allein sind.
Wenn andere da sind, weigert sie sich strikt dagegen, überhaupt auch nur bunnyhops zu üben. sie setzt sich einfach hin und gammelt den ganzen Tag bis es dunkel wird und alle gehen. Was will man denn da noch loben?
DANN fängt sie wieder an fakies zu üben oder sowas, während ich schon am Packen bin.
Außerdem fahren die meisten anderen vor Ort nicht viel besser als sie.

Es ist für mich einfach so schwierig zu verstehen, weil ich beim BMX Fahren, einfach nur BMX fahre und dann eben auch an BMX denke und nicht an den Kram drumrum...liegts an der Konzentration?
Ich kann ihr ja nicht in den Arsch treten, aber ich kann nicht mit ansehen, wie das teure Rad einfach nur rumsteht. ( Wenigstens hat sie es selbst bezahlt^^ )


----------



## hackspechtchen (13. Februar 2011)

Frauen. Keiner versteht sie. Und ich habe darüber hinaus auch keine Ahnung von BMX. Deshalb von mir der banale Vorschlag: Wenn sie Hemmungen hat, vor Publikum zu fahren, dann schau dich mal um und such nach Orten, wo eben nix los ist. Dann fahrt halt da, auch wenns etwas weiter weg ist. Sonst kommt sie nie zum Üben und wird sich nicht mehr zutrauen.
Ja, und wenn sie bei einem Ausflug nur rumhocken will, dann würde ich sie lassen. Die Geschichte vom teuren, nun nur rumstehenden Bike würde ich ihr auch nicht vorhalten. Riecht nach "Diskussionen".​


----------



## Warnschild (16. Februar 2011)

Werde mein Fully verkaufen, da ich ein CC-Hardtail möchte. Ich bin knapp 1,60 m und mir passt es gut. 

Es ist ein Mittelklassefully, würde ich sagen: Focus Vamp von 2009, glaube ich. Es ist eine RockShox Reba drin, hat also ausreichend Federweg für CC- und All Mountain-Betrieb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (17. Februar 2011)

die Rose gefällt mir auch am besten - hat aber so wenig federweg.


----------



## Jennifer (20. Februar 2011)

servus,
lese gerade zufällig, dass du ein rad für deine freundin suchst. habe mir jetzt nich alle räder angeschaut, die du ausgesucht hast...nur so als tip, ich denke für eine gute sitzpostion bergauf und spass bergab würd ich schon eher auf die geometriedaten schauen...als auf das design. also nett gemeinter ratschlag, keine meckerei. 

lg jennifer


----------



## ollo (21. Februar 2011)

Ischi schrieb:


> ...........
> 
> Das Problem ist sicher nicht das Fahren, sonder eher das mal absteigen müssen an kniffligen Stellen, doof wenn man dann auf Zehenspitzen am rumeiern ist...
> 
> ...





je nach dem welche Preisvorstellung Du hast, gäbe es da noch Liteville 301 in XS mit 24" Laufrädern oder bald auch Alutech Fanes in XS als Enduro oder Allmountain...... und damit es auch beim nächsten Absteigen nicht mehr ganz so auf die Überstandshöhe ankommt, legste noch ein Fahrtechniktraining drauf..for ladys only


----------



## Lilalola (22. Februar 2011)

Wenn mal der kurze Zwischenpost gestattet ist - allein der Titel des Threads ist der Hammer


----------



## Ischi (22. Februar 2011)

@ollo

vielen dank für die tipps...
hmm, das liteville 301 ind das fanes haben aber jeweils in der kleinsten größe ein 430er sattelrohr (das acid hat 360 ), zu dem liegt die überstandshöhe bei etwa 730...
das mit dem fanes ist aber ein guter tipp, vielleicht kommt ja noch ein modell mit etwas weniger federweg...und wenn man lieb fragt, schweißen die vielleicht auch das oberrohr etwas weiter unten ...vielleicht...

klar, fahrtechnik macht viel aus, vielleicht geht dann auch ein überstandshöhe um die 690-700mm...aber mehr wird dann echt grenzwertig...ich erinner mich noch an früher, als ich mich auf dem herrenrad immer an der ampel festhalten musste, weil die beine zu kurz waren


----------



## ollo (23. Februar 2011)

Ischi schrieb:


> @ollo
> 
> vielen dank für die tipps...
> hmm, das liteville 301 ind das fanes haben aber jeweils in der kleinsten größe ein 430er sattelrohr (das acid hat 360 ), zu dem liegt die überstandshöhe bei etwa 730...
> ...



Hallo Ischi,

bei dem 301 MK 9 (neue Serie) soll das Oberrohr noch weiter nach unten kommen, genau Geodaten sind aber noch nicht verfügbar (es stehen nur die vom MK 8 auf der Homepage) und die 24 Zoll Laufräder sollten das Rad auch noch etwas "absenken".... Beim Fanes kann man-n bzw. Frau ja Rahmenwünsche äußern und was machbar ist macht der Jürgen Schlender auch, gibt ja einige die ein L von der Oberrohrlänge Fahren und ein M Sattelrohr haben.....und Fahrtechnik....ja, je mehr desto besser ging und geht meiner Frau auch so, und die Erfahrung "die Beine sind zu Kurz oder anders herum die Überstandhöhe ist zu groß"  hat so ziemlich jeder mal gemacht, damit sich das in der " ich merke mir das Gehirnzelle" abspeichert, weil es weh tat   .....meiner Frau hat es sehr geholfen bei diesem "auf-das-Oberrohr-fall-Problem", erst einmal auf dem Rad sicher stehen/balancieren zu können (mehr als 1 Sekunde  ) wie sagte Sie , "je länger ich auf dem Rad stehen kann, desto mehr Zeit habe ich richtig abzusteigen, auch nach einer Vollbremsung weil es mal wieder "hektisch" wurde.....klugsch...modus aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (23. Februar 2011)

... das Transalp Signature Team hat in der kleinsten Rahmengröße 700 mm Überstandshöhe...

Vielleicht wär dass ja was?


----------



## blutbuche (24. Februar 2011)

@ischi : ... du fährst aber  beim mtb nicht mit so  niedrigem sattel , dass du an der ampel mit den füssen  auf den boden kommst , oder ????


----------



## Ischi (25. Februar 2011)

@blutbuche:...nee, da steig ich immer brav ab ...aber früher, in jungen jahren, war auch das oberrohr noch zu hoch, um mit den beinen runter zu kommen, beim guten alten herrenrad ...


----------



## Maracuja10 (27. Februar 2011)

Bei meiner Freundin ist es dann nun doch folgendes Rad geworden:

http://www.roseversand.de/product/detail/aid:408331

AbzÃ¼glich der aktuellen 10% Aktion kommt ein Betrag von 876â¬ heraus. Echt nen Super Preis find ich.


----------



## HiFi XS (27. Februar 2011)

Gute Entscheide finde ich. Hoffe deine Freundin hat viel Spaß damit!


----------



## ibidrue (20. März 2011)

hallo zusammen 

bin zwar keine dame, aber meine frau sucht ein günstiges rad, um ab und zu mit mir zu fahren. keine langen strecken, so max. 50km pro tour schätze ich, am anfang eher noch weniger und es wird sicher sehr gemütlich zugehen.
sie hat sich nun vorallem der optik wegen in http://www.scott-sports.com/de_de/product/10041/55707/217979 verguckt. das ja eigentlich als "dirt/street" gekennzeichnet. ich frage mich, ob man daraus durch wechsel der bereifung und pedale auch ein gelegenheitsrad basteln kann. 
ich kenn mich bei diesen dirt/street teilen überhaupt nicht aus, aber man sieht auf den bildern den sattel ja immer extrem niedrig (macht ja auch sinn). frage mich, ob man den, speziell auch bei dem modell, auf normale höhe zum touren einstellen kann. rahmenform an sich unterscheidet sich ja eigentlich nicht viel von z.b. http://www.scott-sports.com/de_de/product/10044/56041/218015. nur eben "stabiler".

was meint ihr?


----------



## Principiante (20. März 2011)

Hi!
( 50 km ?... keine lange Strecke?  )

WO wollt Ihr den fahren? 
- Straße, Wald, Feldwege?


...und das Dirt schon mal auf keinen Fall.

vielleicht guckst Du hier mal:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=500460


Greets, Principiante!


----------



## ibidrue (20. März 2011)

hi 

schreibe ja, am anfang sicher weniger als 50. und auch wirklich sehr gemütlich mit pausen. sie ist eben absolute anfängerin.

wo? waldwege, feldwege, geteerte (rad)wege.



Principiante schrieb:


> ...und das Dirt schon mal auf keinen Fall.


 
warum nicht? (ich persönlich denke ja, dass dieses bike nicht mal wirklich für dirt geeignet ist)


----------



## Silvermoon (20. März 2011)

... um deiner Liebsten nicht gleich den Spaß am Biken zu vermiesen, würde ich ihr an deiner Stelle ein MTB und kein "Dirt/Streetbike-wir-basteln-mal-was-zusammen" Teil kaufen. Es sei denn sie will auf diversen Dirtplätzen ihr Unwesen treiben, wovon ich jetzt nicht wirklich ausgehe 

Schau mal hier
http://www.ghost-bikes.de/2011/en/bikes/miss/miss-series/ 
oder hier 
http://www.ghost-bikes.de/2011/en/bikes/miss/miss-rt/11-miss-rt-5100/

denke mal, dass diese eher in Frage kämen. Ghost ist bekannt für sein relativ gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis und bietet auch diverse Damenmodelle in allen Preisklassen an. Klar sollte sein, was ihr Streckenmäßig fahren wollt. Vielleicht reicht ein Hardtail aus, komfortabler ist sicherlich auch ein Fully. Sinn macht es auch mal beim Händler nach Vorjahresmodellen zu fragen. Die werden zur Zeit günstiger angeboten, weil die 2011er Modelle schon lange in den Startlöchern stehen. Lohnen tut sich das allemal 
Wenn sie von der Körpergröße über 1,60 m ist, dann kann sie auch einen kleineren Herrenrahmen fahren - Auswahl ist dann auch sicherlich größer.

Ihr findet sicherlich was passendes


----------



## ibidrue (20. März 2011)

es geht mir nicht darum, das perfekte rad zu finden. wenn ich eins aussuchen dürfte, dann wüsste ich schon so einige 
wir reden hier von folgender problem-kombination: frau + optik  ihr gefällt der rahmen des YZ 40 einfach so gut -> "will haben"  und versuch mal, ihr das auszureden... es geht eh nur darum, dass sie ab und zu mitfahren kann, wenn sonntags schönes wetter ist.

meine frage war ja: kann man den sattel auf normale höhe ziehen? wenn ja, dann sollte die sitzposition/haltung ja ähnlich sein, wie bei den anderen scott für ladies. oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (20. März 2011)

lasst die finger von dem Bike. Ganz ehrlich, sie wird sich die Freude am Biken versauen. 
Cube ist auch schick von den Rahmen her oder Trek. 
Noch besser: zum Radhändler eurer Wahl und mal richtig beraten lassen. Vielleicht kann sie ja dann mal so ein "Dirt/Street" Rad fährt und als Vergleich dann mal ein Bike was für sowas eher gedacht ist


----------



## blutbuche (20. März 2011)

rate auch dringend von diesem bike ab !!!! der rahmen ist für touren nicht geeignet ! es wird doch im tourenbereich sicher auch  noch einen geben , der ihr optisch zusagt .... die auswahl ist ja quasi unerschöpflich ...


----------



## ibidrue (20. März 2011)

ich danke euch und ihr habt ja recht 

aber auch wenn die frage blöd ist, ich wiederhol sie noch mal: kann man den sattel auf normale höhe ziehen oder sind die stangen standardmässig eh zu kurz bei diesen modellen? wäre dann das absolute überzeugungsargument... (neue stangen kosten zwar auch nicht die welt, aber ein weiteres contra).


----------



## Iselz (20. März 2011)

also wenn du bei dem Rad den Sattel richtig weit hochziehst, dann sieht das Rad auf alle Fälle nicht mehr schön aus! Meine Meinung.


----------



## Jaz (20. März 2011)

Machbar ist fast alles, du kannst sicher auch ne elendslange Stange aus dem Baumarkt holen und an das Dirt/Streetbike basteln..... aber a) würde das sicher blöd ausschaun, und b) ist ein Dirtbike deswegen nix für Touren, weil dir die Knie wehtun werden wegen der Sitzposition, vielleicht kommts auch zu Kreuzbeschwerden oder oder. 
DAS wäre mir die Optik auf keinen Fall wert! Guckt euch doch einfach mal nur im Tourenbike-Bereich um, wie gesagt sollte es da doch genug Auswahl haben!


----------



## JarJarBings (20. März 2011)

Ist das nicht auch ne Gewichtsfrage?


----------



## Martina H. (20. März 2011)

... mit Sicherheit kann man die Sattelstütze herausziehen - im Extremfall holt man sich eben eine lange aus dem Zubehör...

... aber macht das Sinn?

Ein Dirtbike ist ein Dirtbike ist ein Dirtbike...

Damit kann man sich höchstens den Spass an den Touren verderben (und Ihr wollt ja Touren fahren) - weder passt das Gewicht, noch die Geometrie... wobei man mit dem hohen Gewicht früher oder später klarkommen würde 

Also: ein klares, deutliches "Nein! Never! Nie!" 

... es gibt so schöne Tourenräder - da sollte sich doch was finden lassen


----------



## gobo (20. März 2011)

hi ladies

es gibt von scott ein rad das soo in etwas aussieht wie das voltage,habe dies gestern bei meinem händler durch zufall gesehen!weiß aber leider nicht mehr den genauen namen,sorry.
habe meiner holden ein contessa geholt welches von der optik her auch was hermacht!

mfg


----------



## ibidrue (20. März 2011)

danke für die zahlreichen antworten  
die dame hat sich nun auch überzeugen lassen und sich für ein contessa 50 entschieden. zudem gibt es da ein nettes angebot im netz, dass einige ausgesuchte räder mit deore ausstattet. das reicht allemal für ihre ansprüche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (20. März 2011)




----------



## blutbuche (20. März 2011)

uff - nochmal gut gegangen ...


----------



## Votec Tox (21. März 2011)

Auf die Gefahr hin, daß Ihr mich nun lyncht 
Natürlich kann man mit diesem oben angeführtem Pseudodirtbike von der Geometrie her auch Touren fahren, es hat ja sogar 2 Kettenblätter vorn und man kann den Sattel entsprechend hoch stellen. (Ist aber nicht das Optimum, haben die anderen hier bereits ausführlich beschrieben!) Fahre selbst mit meinem wesentlich flacheren und kürzerem Döört Singletrailtouren von 30-40 km, das nur ein Kettenblatt vorn hat...
Der kurze Vorbau, die hohe Front und die Wendigkeit eines kurzen Dirts fahren sich ja nicht unangenehm.
Das Problem sind das Gewicht und die Reifen. Du müßtest sofort diese Dörtreifen wechseln sonst gibt es bei matschigem Boden unkontrollierte Abgänge, bei meinem fahre ich hinten noch diesen Dirtreifen Holyroller und vorn die etwas abgefahrenen Minions von meinem Bionicon.

ABER das Gewicht! 14 kg für ein Tourenhardtail für kleine und leichte Personen, das ist doch "Käse"  Nun habt Ihr Euch ja zum Glück schon anders entschieden aber das Mädelsrad wiegt ja auch 13,9 kg!
Gibt es keine günstigen Hardtails mit 12,5 bis 13 kg?

Das einzige Bild welches ich mit der ausgezogenen Sattelstütze auf die Schnelle fand:







Logicherweise ist die Sütze dann beim Trailfahren und Rumspielen wieder ganz drin.


----------



## ibidrue (21. März 2011)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> ABER das Gewicht! 14 kg für ein Tourenhardtail für kleine und leichte Personen, das ist doch "Käse"  Nun habt Ihr Euch ja zum Glück schon anders entschieden aber das Mädelsrad wiegt ja auch 13,9 kg!
> Gibt es keine günstigen Hardtails mit 12,5 bis 13 kg?


 
danke für deine antwort  so ähnlich dachte ich mir das auch. 

und zum gewicht. wir haben dann nach längerer recherche - nachdem es auch ein anderer rahmen sein durfte  - ein Ghost Miss in die engere wahl genommen, da eben nur 12,5kg und nicht knapp 14.


----------



## Maracuja10 (21. März 2011)

Hier ist das Rose Fully meiner Freundin. Habe es heute aufgebaut und ihr gefällt es wunderbar 

Größere Bilder sind in meinem Album:

Red Rose WFS XR-200


----------



## Principiante (22. März 2011)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Auf die Gefahr hin, daß Ihr mich nun lyncht
> Natürlich kann man mit diesem oben angeführtem Pseudodirtbike von der Geometrie her auch Touren fahren, es hat ja sogar 2 Kettenblätter vorn und man kann den Sattel entsprechend hoch stellen. (Ist aber nicht das Optimum, haben die anderen hier bereits ausführlich beschrieben!) Fahre selbst mit meinem wesentlich flacheren und kürzerem Döört Singletrailtouren von 30-40 km, das nur ein Kettenblatt vorn hat...
> Der kurze Vorbau, die hohe Front und die Wendigkeit eines kurzen Dirts fahren sich ja nicht unangenehm.
> Das Problem sind das Gewicht und die Reifen. Du müßtest sofort diese Dörtreifen wechseln sonst gibt es bei matschigem Boden unkontrollierte Abgänge, bei meinem fahre ich hinten noch diesen Dirtreifen Holyroller und vorn die etwas abgefahrenen Minions von meinem Bionicon.
> ...





...nice Dirt! 


LG, Principiante!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *DIRTPLOW* (29. März 2011)

Hi Mädels!

Ich hoffe mal das ist der richtige Thread!

Meine Freundin und ich sind auf Plattform- / Flatpedale umgestiegen und ich suche die passenden Schuhe für sie! Hab gehört Schuhe schenken kommt immer gut...

Bisher habe ich diese hier ins Auge gefasst:

http://fiveten.com/products/footwear-detail/10124-karver-womens-ash-grey

Wichtig wäre, dass die Schuhe einen knöchelhohen Schaft haben (oder höher). Sie ist letztes Jahr mit ihren doofen, flachen Specialized-Halbschuhen (Klickies) im Südtirolurlaub gestürzt und umgeknickt. Resultat: Außen- und Innenbänder durch, Kapsel gerissen -> muss dieses Jahr noch mal operiert werden.

Habt ihr Tipps außer dem o.g. Schuh? Gerne auch Links zu einem passenden Mädelsthread wo ich ggf. noch fragen kann?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Martina H. (29. März 2011)

... welche Größe bräuchte denn Deine Holde?


----------



## *DIRTPLOW* (29. März 2011)

Hi!

Wenn der Schuh normal ausfällt bräuchte sie 38. Einige "Männerschuhe" gibts manchmal gar nicht in der Größe... Ich selbst wollte mir den Five Ten Impact High zulegen. Etwas derartiges schwebt mir auch für meine Holde vor... 

Beste Grüße


----------



## Martina H. (29. März 2011)

Hmmh, schreib doch mal lucie an, die hat den Impact zu verkaufen - allerdings weiss ich nur noch, dass es eine kleine Größe ist - nicht genau welche...


----------



## blutbuche (29. März 2011)

....soweit ich mich erinnere , war es ein 39er ...


----------



## MelleD (30. März 2011)

Dann würde es doch passen, die Five Ten sollte man ne Nummer größer nehmen, hab ich auch gemacht, passen


----------



## *DIRTPLOW* (30. März 2011)

MelleD schrieb:


> die Five Ten sollte man ne Nummer größer nehmen



Hi Melle!

Gut zu wissen! Ich glaube dann fahren wir vorher noch einmal kurz anprobieren... Werde die lucie dann ggf. anschreiben!

So richtige Alternativen zu 5.10 jibbet nicht wirklich, gell?


----------



## lucie (30. März 2011)

Jo, ich hätte die Five Ten Impact High in der Gr.39 (UK 5,5) abzugeben. Bei Interesse alles Weitere per PN. 
Ich trage bei normalen Schuhen 37/38 und komme mit den Five Ten in der Gr.38 sehr gut zurecht (die 39 ist mir dann doch ein wenig zu groß).


----------



## DFG (6. April 2011)

Moin,
die Gattin möchte ein Fully. Wir suchen was für die Größe 163 cm, 55 kg mit 120 mm Federweg, keine Rennfeile, nicht zu schwer, SLX/XT Mix als Schaltung oder vergleichbar, Reba Gabel wäre schön, Fox Dämpfer auch nett. Gerne ohne Blümchen oder sonstigen Mädchenschnickschnack. Zur Zeit steht ein Ghost HT im Stall, das ersetzt werden soll. Einsatzzweck wäre Bergrauf, Bergrunter, Trails, keine Drops und keine Kicker etc.. Irgendwie haben wir den Überblick verloren.


----------



## 4mate (6. April 2011)

#*20*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DFG (6. April 2011)

Sieben sind nicht drei und 100 mm keine 120 mm.
Danke.


----------



## Nuala (6. April 2011)

Wie wäre es denn mit dem Cube WLS Stereo? Man kann die Gabel auch auf 120mm "drosseln": http://www.cube.eu/wls/wls-hpa/stereo-wls/
Das gleich gilt für das Myka von Specialized http://www.specialized.com/de/de/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?spid=52813&scid=1000&scname=MTB


----------



## MelleD (6. April 2011)

Mh, was wollt ihr ausgeben? Mal so ne Frage...
Kommen Versender-Bikes in Frage?


----------



## DFG (6. April 2011)

Tja, was will man ausgeben. Natürlich nix aber volle Leistung. Ich habe der Gattin mal den Link geschickt, vielleicht reichen ihr auch 100mm. 40 könnte passen, ich meine das HT hat auch 40. Angeschlagen hat die Frontgabel noch nicht. Versender naja, also bis Rose kann ich spuken und Bonn ginge auch noch, schrauben kann ich meisten allein. Allein die Abwicklung von Gewährleistungsansprüchen ist lästig. 2 Kilo wären die absolute Obergrenzen, besser wäre weniger.


----------



## huhue (13. April 2011)

Hallo Fachfrauen,

ich benötige für eine Freundin einen BRAUNEN Sattel der auch noch bequem ist. Das Fahrad ist ein Globe:

Globe Life2 Mixte in Braun

Der verbaute Sattel ist eher was für Leute die relativ viel Fahren. Da sie aber eher gelegenheitsfahrerin ist und die Strecken auch nicht so lang, soll es etwas bequemeres sein. Darf auch in Richtung Cruiser gehen. Habt ihr da ein paar Tips?

Greetz huhue


----------



## hasenfusses (15. April 2011)

Der würde doch super aussehen, die aged Modelle sind schon eingeritten...

http://www.hibike.de/produkt/440970d900d4eb864a67014330885676/Brooks B17 Aged Standard.html


----------



## huhue (15. April 2011)

Den kenne ich ja noch garnicht...

Ich befürchte aber das die Nutzerin mir nach einem kurzen drucktest einen Vogel zeigt und von Körperverletzung spricht...

Für mich selbst werde ich das modell aber mal auf die Shortlist setzen!

Ich befürchte es wird eher so ein schlimmes touring modell mit gel werden.

Greetz huhue


----------



## hasenfusses (16. April 2011)

> Ich befürchte aber das die Nutzerin mir nach einem kurzen drucktest einen Vogel zeigt und von Körperverletzung spricht...


Die aged sind aber echt schon relativ weich.....ich fahr das normale B17 Herrenmodell ohne aged und finde es absolut ok am Anfang schon...

Brooks ist natürlich eigentlich eher was für Vielfahrer.



> Ich befürchte es wird eher so ein schlimmes touring modell mit gel werden


.
Das ist dann Körperverletzung an Deinen Augen!!
Grausam !

Was ist denn mit dem der drauf ist nicht ok, der ist doch schon so fluffig angehaucht.....

Du mußt versuchen ihr zu erklären das breiter und weicher nicht gleichbedeutend mit bequemer ist.


----------



## Burnout (16. April 2011)

Nabend!

Meine Freundin fährt Rennrad und hat das Problem, dass sie mit ihrer schlanken Statur (54kg) und ihrer aktuellen Standluftpumpe (Cannondale Airport Nitro) keinen hohen Druck auf den Reifen bekommt. Mehr als 6 Bar sind nicht drin.

Jetzt stellt sich die Frage, ob sie sich stattdessen den SKS Rennkompressor zulegt. Der hat einen kleineren Kolbendurchmesser und das Aufpumpen müsste leichter gehen.

Hat jemand von euch zufällig so ein Teil und kann sagen, ob das Aufpumpen damit leichter geht?

Gruß, Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tatü (17. April 2011)

Die SKS Pumpen auch der Rennkompressor waren mir zu schwer. Schau mal bei Lezyne vorbei die haben gute Standpumpen. 
Der Pumpenkopf wird auf das Ventil geschraubt was ich sehr angenehm finde.


----------



## Burnout (17. April 2011)

Wundert mich nur, dass die Steel Floor Drive nur maximal 11 Bar kann. Ich wünschte mir, die Pumpenhersteller würden mal den Kolbendurchmesser dazuschreiben. Einem Test konnte ich entnehmen, dass der Rennkompressor 30mm hat. Gibts noch Pumpen mit weniger? Darauf läufts ja im Endeffekt hinaus...

edit: Mir fällt gerade auf, jeder Test behauptet etwas anderes, also ist die Info wahrscheinlich wertlos...


----------



## Tatü (17. April 2011)

Ähm wieviel Bar sollen denn in den RR Reifen? 
Ich habe die Alloy Floor Drive


----------



## Burnout (17. April 2011)

Tatü schrieb:


> Ähm wieviel Bar sollen denn in den RR Reifen?
> Ich habe die Alloy Floor Drive



8-10 Bar.
Die Steel Floor Pump wäre unsere Wahl, auch Preismäßig


----------



## hasenfusses (18. April 2011)

Ich pumpe mit dem SKS Renkompressor problemlos mein Rennrad auf .


----------



## blutbuche (18. April 2011)

ich hab auch ne sks und noch nie probleme damit gehabt - trotz ebenfalls  "schlanker statur" ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (18. April 2011)

Ischi schrieb:


> Soo, dann will ich auch mal ne Frage los werden:
> 
> Ich suche verzweifelt für meine Freundin (1,55m, 68er Schrittlänge) einen passenden Fully-Rahmen mit etwa 130mm (+/-10mm) Federweg. Problematisch ist eindeutig die Überstandshöhe bei den Bikes. Diese sollte nach Möglichkeit nicht über 66cm liegen...
> 
> ...



mein Sohn (10 J.)  1,56 m gr. fährt auch einen rahmen in der grösse S.
und es passt TOP !







Frame Helius AC 2010 - Size S - Serial number S3319 

Das Helius AC von 2010

Hauptrahmenfarbe: gold eloxiert
Hinterbaufarbe: schwarz eloxiert
Grösse: S


----------



## 4mate (21. April 2011)

@huhue: Sattel, braun

Selle+San+Marco+Regal+Sattel+braun

Selle+Royal+Herren+Touren-Sattel+Rio+City+braun


----------



## juneoen (21. April 2011)

servus,

meine freundin fährt de hier und ist sehr zufrieden!

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Sattel/Dirt/DH/Freeride/Reverse-Cocaine-DJ-Sattel::12606.html




huhue schrieb:


> Hallo Fachfrauen,
> 
> ich benötige für eine Freundin einen BRAUNEN Sattel der auch noch bequem ist. Das Fahrad ist ein Globe:
> 
> ...


----------



## blutbuche (22. April 2011)

was ´n sofa ...brrrrrr


----------



## Bergradlerin (24. April 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> was ´n sofa ...brrrrrr



Dem Einsatz angemessen. Er soll nicht zum Sitzen einladen, sondern zum Pause machen. Und er soll dämpfen, wenn man mal auf ihm landet. Sprich: das ist ein Dirt-/Downhillsattel, auf dem man keine Touren fährt. Dafür ist er schlicht nicht gebaut.


----------



## Burnout (28. April 2011)

Noch mal zur Luftpumpe:

Wir waren im Stadler und haben rumprobiert. Es ist die Lezyne Alloy Floor Drive geworden, weil die deutlich hochwertiger als der Rennkompressor ist, ein geniales Anschlusssystem hat und mein Schatz damit gut Pumpen kann.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Warnschild (1. Mai 2011)

Burnout schrieb:


> Noch mal zur Luftpumpe:
> 
> Wir waren im Stadler und haben rumprobiert. Es ist die Lezyne Alloy Floor Drive geworden, weil die deutlich hochwertiger als der Rennkompressor ist, ein geniales Anschlusssystem hat und mein Schatz damit gut Pumpen kann.
> 
> Vielen Dank



Ich hab den Rennkompressor und finde ihn super. Ich bin klein und verhältnismäßig leicht, hatte damit aber nie ein Problem (8 bar).


----------



## langer.andi (2. Mai 2011)

Hallo die Damen,
ich wüsste gern, ob es hier schon Erfahrungen mit dem Rose Crystal stroke gibt?
Von der Ausstattung mal abgesehen würden mich vor allem das Fahrverhalten (eher Vortriebsorientiert oder eher komfortabel?) und die Sitzposition auf dem Bike interessieren.
Danke.


----------



## hasenfusses (3. Mai 2011)

Fahrverhalten und Sitzposition bestimmst Du doch. Man kann alles selber machen mit Vorbaulänge, Gabelschaftlänge, Satteleinstellung usw.

Wenn Du weißt was Du brauchst würde ich selber aufbauen, ist günstiger und man muß dann eben nicht noch Vorbaueten tauschen und Gabelschäfte absägen.....


----------



## .floe. (5. Mai 2011)

Hallo die Damen.

Meine bessere Hälfte hat sich vorgestern so unheimlich über ihr erstes Bike gefreut - war ein Geschenk zum bestandenen Diplom und der erfolgreichen Jobsuche.. 
Ich bestelle heute nachmittag ne Runde bei Chainreactioncycles. Und Sie benötigt ja noch die komplette Ausstattung, die nicht ans Bike, dafür an den Körper gehört...alles soll eher auf CrossCountry / AllMountain ausgelegt sein. 
Den Helm werden wir im Laden nebenan kaufen, der gehört schliesslich anprobiert. Und Hose muss sie selbst ausprobieren, ob locker oder eng, kurz oder eher lang. 
Ich dachte an Handschuhe (Langfinger), Kneepads (Soft) und ein Kurzarm-Trikot. Natürlich darf Sie alles aussuchen, dafür setzen wir uns ja heut nachmittag zusammen an den Rechner - aber evtl könnt ihr aus dem CRC-Sortiment einige Teile uneingeschränkt empfehlen?
Ob das dann farblich passt, werden wir sehen...je dezenter, desto besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty0911 (10. Mai 2011)

hi 

Meine Freundin hat sich ein Verdita Green zugelegt von Rose das hat einen Federweg von 150 mm alles andere kann man sich ja aussuchen. Also meine Freundin ist 163cm Groß und wiegt 60 kg ist sehr zufrieden mit dem bike und Preiß Leistung finde ich Weltklasse für das was man bekommt. 

lg scotty


----------



## hasenfusses (11. Mai 2011)

> Meine Freundin hat sich ein Verdita Green zugelegt von Rose das hat einen Federweg von 150 mm alles andere kann man sich ja aussuchen. Also meine Freundin ist 163cm Groß und wiegt 60 kg ist sehr zufrieden mit dem bike und Preiß Leistung finde ich Weltklasse für das was man bekommt.



Und damit springt sie 2 Meter hohe Rampen runter oder was macht sie mit 150mm ??


----------



## blutbuche (11. Mai 2011)

...man muss mit 150 ja nicht unbedingt 2 m in die tiefe springen , aber man KANN , wenn man kann ...


----------



## hasenfusses (11. Mai 2011)

Nee, man kann auch 150mm Gabeln fahren und nur 20mm nutzen....


----------



## blutbuche (11. Mai 2011)

ja , man kann beides - aber eine option zu haben , is ja nix verkehrtes ...


----------



## scotty0911 (11. Mai 2011)

Nee springt sie nicht aber schaden tut es ja auch nicht. Sie kann die Gabel vorne auch auf 110 runterschrauben. Also meine Freundin ist seit 10 Jahren kein Rad gefahren und sie fühlt sich jetzt schon sehr sicher und fährt schon kleine Trails 


fg scotty


----------



## MissQuax (11. Mai 2011)

Reserven zu haben ist nie verkehrt! 

Und wenn sie schnell Fortschritte macht, hätte sie dann (wahrscheinlich) auch schnell den Wunsch nach mehr Federweg.

Also ich meine auch, daß sie mit dem Bike gut bedient ist!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (12. Mai 2011)

Hihi, ich finde die Diskussion witzig: Mal sucht jemand ein Bike, um damit flache Forstwege und Nebenstraßen zu fahren, dann werden AM-Bikes empfohlen. Dann kauft sich jemand so ein Ding und es heißt, wofür soviel Federweg für einen Newbie ;-)


----------



## hasenfusses (12. Mai 2011)

> Mal sucht jemand ein Bike, um damit flache Forstwege und Nebenstraßen zu fahren, dann werden AM-Bikes empfohlen


Von mir ganz sicher nicht, ich habe gerade meine Reba SL aus meinem MTB ausgebaut und gegen eine Starrgabel getauscht, obwohl ich damit Wurzeltrail etc. fahre und keine Forstautobahnen....

Meine Reba hat gut funktioniert und hat auch Spaß gemacht, ich liebe allerdings ein direktes Fahrgefühl , das hat man mit einer Federgabel weniger. Das leichtere Gewicht, die Wartungsarmut, ein strammes Fahrgefühl, weniger Kraftverlust durch das gefeder und die Optik hat mich dann dazu bewegt die Reba auszubauen und gegen eine Starrgabel zu ersetzen.

Ich liebe das Fahren damit jetzt weil es einfach direkter ist, allerdings verzeiht eine Starrgabel keine Fahrfehler. Während man mit der Reba immer über alles einfach rüberbraten konnte ist jetzt etwas mehr Technik gefragt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (12. Mai 2011)

......... :d


----------



## scylla (12. Mai 2011)

hasenfusses schrieb:


> Und damit springt sie 2 Meter hohe Rampen runter oder was macht sie mit 150mm ??



geht's noch 

wenn ich mir eine 200mm doppelbrückengabel ins rad stecke weil es mir so gut gefällt, dann maße ich mir auch nicht an, jedem anderen zu empfehlen, das auch zu tun bzw. alle räder mit weniger federweg implizit als "nutzlos" zu kommentieren... 

wie schon mal woanders geschrieben, nicht nur die buchstabenabfolge eines texts sondern auch der tonfall macht die musik 



Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Hihi, ich finde die Diskussion witzig: Mal sucht jemand ein Bike, um damit flache Forstwege und Nebenstraßen zu fahren, dann werden AM-Bikes empfohlen. Dann kauft sich jemand so ein Ding und es heißt, wofür soviel Federweg für einen Newbie ;-)






vielleicht würde es manchen leuten zuweilen gut tun, sich selbst nicht so sehr als maßstab zu betrachten! 
leben und leben lassen heißt das motto, dann hat gleich jeder mehr spaß


----------



## hasenfusses (12. Mai 2011)

> Zitat von hasenfusses
> Und damit springt sie 2 Meter hohe Rampen runter oder was macht sie mit 150mm ??
> 
> geht's noch



Das war doch nur lustig gemeint, kann ja sein das sie es einfach optisch ansprechend findet....dann ist es ja ok.




> wenn ich mir eine 200mm doppelbrückengabel ins rad stecke weil es mir so gut gefällt,


Dann ist das ok und Dein gutes Recht, finde ich super.

Ich finde es nur lustig wenn einem gar nicht klar ist das man eine Federgabel gar nicht richtig fährt.....
In jeder handelsüblichen Bike Zeitschrift geht es nur darum die Gabel mit möglichst viel Federweg auszustatten der von "normalen" Hobbyfahrern die nicht gerade 2 Meter Rampen springen überhaupt nicht benötigt/ausgenutzt wird, auch dann nicht wenn man wirklich ernsthaft und sportlich fährt.


----------



## scylla (12. Mai 2011)

hasenfusses schrieb:


> Das war doch nur lustig gemeint, kann ja sein das sie es einfach optisch ansprechend findet....dann ist es ja ok.



um ironie oder spaß kenntlich zu machen gibt es hier so lustige bunte fratzengesichter namens smilies. und ich würde jedem empfehlen, davon gebrauch zu machen, um missverständnissen vorzubeugen 



hasenfusses schrieb:


> Ich finde es nur lustig wenn einem gar nicht klar ist das man eine Federgabel gar nicht richtig fährt.....
> In jeder handelsüblichen Bike Zeitschrift geht es nur darum die Gabel mit möglichst viel Federweg auszustatten der von "normalen" Hobbyfahrern die nicht gerade 2 Meter Rampen springen überhaupt nicht benötigt/ausgenutzt wird, auch dann nicht wenn man wirklich ernsthaft und sportlich fährt.



Mit entsprechendem Fahrkönnen kann man auch 2m Rampen mit einem Starrrad runterspringen. Geht alles! Und auch mit deinem Kommentar zum Federwegs-Hype in den Magazinen bin ich ganz bei dir.
Aber so wie du deine Aussage weiterformulierst... bist du dir sicher, dass du das so allgemeingültig stehen lassen willst, wie es da steht? Nur weil du für dich selbst entschieden hast, dass du keinen Federweg brauchst? 

Manchmal, nicht nur, aber gerade auch für Anfänger, kann Federweg z.B. auch einfach Sicherheit bringen und die Bereitschaft, mehr auszuprobieren, und schon alleine damit einen Teil dazu beitragen, dass die Fortschritte in der Fahrtechnik größer und schneller vonstatten gehen. Nur mal so als Denkanstoß...


Bin schon wieder weg hier, mein Blutdruck steigt sonst zu sehr ...


----------



## hasenfusses (12. Mai 2011)

> Manchmal, nicht nur, aber gerade auch für Anfänger, kann Federweg z.B. auch einfach Sicherheit bringen



Hab ich doch quasi geschrieben:


> allerdings verzeiht eine Starrgabel keine Fahrfehler. Während man mit der Reba immer über alles einfach rüberbraten konnte ist jetzt etwas mehr Technik gefragt.



Ich denke trotzdem das ein Anfänger mit einer 100mm Gabel bestens bedient ist.


----------



## mtbbee (12. Mai 2011)

hasenfusses schrieb:


> Ich denke trotzdem das ein Anfänger mit einer 100mm Gabel bestens bedient ist.




Ähm  ich fahre seit 40 Jahren Rad und seit knapp 20 MTB, angefangen mit einem Hardtail, viel Rennrad, dann wieder Fully neuerer Generation mit 130 Federweg vorne und bin jetzt wieder auf Race Fully mit 100 mm Federweg gewechselt - also als Anfänger würde ich mich da jetzt nicht bezeichnen 

Der Grund des Wechsels ist, ich fahre deutlich lieber Uphill als Downhill und komme mit der Race Geometrie deutlich besser klar als mit der aufrechteren AM Position, selbst in recht schwierigem Gelände wo andere es mehr mögen dort bergab zu fahren.

Ich würde eher sagen, die Federweg Wahl und damit auch Geometrie Wahl ist eher eine Sache der Vorlieben was man so fahren mag. Das rundrum sorglos Paket ist für die meisten sicher AM mit 130 - 150 mm Federweg. Aber es gibt eben Ausnahmen ... muß man einfach probieren womit man besser zurecht kommt. Aufs Fully selbst mag ich nicht mehr verzichten, hinten 100 mm sind schon komfortabel wenn der Hinterbau effektiv arbeitet und zur Not stelle ich ihn starr, vorne ebenfalls, gehe in den Wiegetritt, ziehe an den Hörnchen und ab geht die Post bergauf wie im Flug  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasenfusses (12. Mai 2011)

> Ähm  ich fahre seit 40 Jahren Rad und seit knapp 20 MTB, angefangen mit einem Hardtail, viel Rennrad, dann wieder Fully neuerer Generation mit 130 Federweg vorne und bin jetzt wieder auf Race Fully mit 100 mm Federweg gewechselt - also als Anfänger würde ich mich da jetzt nicht bezeichnen


Hast Du die vorigen Threads alle gelesen ?
Es ging keineswegs darum das gute Fahrer viel Federweg brauchen, es ging darum das eine Federgabel für Anfänger ganz ok ist weil sie Fahrfehler eher verzeiht als eine Starrgabel .

Ich bin der Meinung das der Federweg langsam in Extreme geht die normale Hobbyfahrer einfach nicht benötigen, ich bin deshalb das andere Extrem und habe die Federgabel gegen eine Starrgabel getauscht. 

Achtet mal bei den hier eingestellten Fotos auf den "Schmutzkragen" an der Federgabel , daran kann man wunderbar sehen wie weit man die Gabel nutzt. Bei den meisten ist es höchstens zur Hälfte benutzt, bei den 150mm aufwärts oft nur 1/3.....


----------



## lucie (12. Mai 2011)

hasenfusses schrieb:


> Nee, man kann auch 150mm Gabeln fahren und nur 20mm nutzen....





> Von mir ganz sicher nicht, ich habe gerade meine Reba SL aus meinem MTB ausgebaut und gegen eine Starrgabel getauscht, obwohl ich damit Wurzeltrail etc. fahre und keine Forstautobahnen....



...man kann aber mit Starrgabel auf Wurzeltrails auch schnell mal 'ne Commotio cerebri bekommen...

Aber solange diese zu dem Denkanstoß, wie er von scylla beschrieben wurde, gereicht, kann's ja nur gut sein...


----------



## blutbuche (12. Mai 2011)

... popcorn ....


----------



## scotty0911 (12. Mai 2011)

Da habe ich ja eine Diskussion ins rollen gebracht. Wir haben uns nur für den hohen Federweg entschieden weil das Verdita Green von Rose nur so zu bekommen ist. Mann kann die Gabel auch von 150mm auf 100mm runterschrauben und wie gesagt ne gute Federung verzeit auch mal Fahrfehler.

fg scotty


----------



## Pfadfinderin (13. Mai 2011)

MIch würde mal interessieren, ob die Gewichtsangabe von Rose für das Rad tatsächlich stimmt. Habt ihr schon nachgewogen?


----------



## scotty0911 (13. Mai 2011)

Nein haben wir noch nicht, es kommt mir aber sehr schwer vor muss ich sagen.

fg scotty


----------



## elmono (20. Mai 2011)

Muss man sich in diesem Teil des Forums auch mit Rumbashen und Pimmelvergleichen  bei Federwegen rumschlagen, oder geht es bei den Damen doch etwas sachlicher zu und man kann eine einfache Frage stellen? 

Ich suche eigentlich nach einem Fully fÃ¼r meine Frau, nachdem das AufrÃ¼sten ihres 400â¬ Hardtails zu teuer kommen wÃ¼rde. Lockere Touren, um die 120-130mm, irgendwo zwischen 1-1,5kâ¬

Aktuell haben wir ein Canyon Nerve XC 6.0W im Blick, aber etwas gÃ¼nstiger wÃ¤re sicher nicht verkehrt.

Also Tipps der Damenwelt sind herzlich willkommen.


----------



## MelleD (23. Mai 2011)

Bei Canyon ist das Preisl-Leistungs-Verhältnis einfach super, dadurch das es nen Versenderbike ist. 
Falsch macht man damit sicherlich nichts, Voraussetzung nur, dass es man es selber warten möchte oder es zur Wartung einschickt...


----------



## blutbuche (25. Mai 2011)

..mein händler - und viele andere auch - nehmen auch rep. und wartung an canyons  vor !!!!!!!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (26. Mai 2011)

Stimmt, kleiner Händler, die nicht an die großen Marken gebunden sind, freuen sich auch über Kunden, die ein Versender-Bike haben. Bei uns im Ort hat´s einen Händler, der z.B. von Radon als Werkstatt angegeben wird, der repariert alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (26. Mai 2011)

Danke für euer Feedback.

Service wird das geringste Problem sein, mache ich grundsätzlich selbst, und für meine Frau natürlich gerne auch. 

Es wird vermutlich wirklich auf das Canyon hinauslaufen, da das P/L Verhältnis quasi unschlagbar ist. Oder sie kriegt doch ein individuelles Rad komplett aufgebaut, mal gucken...


----------



## Sarrois (27. Mai 2011)

Hi,

jetzt wo die Abende länger werden und die Touren somit auch,
ist wieder das leidige Thema Rucksack für mein Frauchen aufgekommen,
wir haben einen Camelback Wanderrucksack für sie, aber der ist zum Biken unbrauchbar, da zu groß und sie fühlt sich dann eingengt weil der Helm oder Zopf anstößt.

Könnt Ihr mir evtl. helfen einen Rucksack für Frauchen zu finden?

Sie ist 1,62m groß und es sollte ein Rucksack für Tagetouren sein,
d.h. Platz für ne Regenjacke, Weste,Essen, Trinkblase und ne Flasche Wasser.

Und jetzt das allerwichtigste, er sollte angenehm zu tragen sein.

Ich sag schon mal Dankeschön für Eure Hilfe


----------



## 4mate (27. Mai 2011)

Darf es ein Trinkrucksäckchen sein?

Trinkrucksack gesucht - brauche euern Rat!


----------



## Sarrois (27. Mai 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> Darf es ein Trinkrucksäckchen sein?
> 
> Trinkrucksack gesucht - brauche euern Rat!


 
Ja auf jeden Fall,
aber es geht mir mehr um die Problematik, dass mein Frauchen recht klein ist und sich in der Regel gegen Rucksäcke wehrt,
also liegt der Focus auf unauffällig zu tragen, mit ca. 10l Volumen,
zu viel sollte der auch nicht kosten, die Trinkblase ist ja schon vorhanden und ich hab Angste, dass der zum Schluß doch nur im Keller hängt


----------



## blutbuche (27. Mai 2011)

warum betitelst du deine freundin oder frau immer mit "frauchen" ????hat sowas von hund und herrchen ....


----------



## Sarrois (27. Mai 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> warum betitelst du deine freundin oder frau immer mit "frauchen" ????hat sowas von hund und herrchen ....


 
Upps

so war das nicht gemeint, ich find das halt nett und meine Freundin ist ja relativ klein und lächelt immer so süß, wenn ich sie Frauchen nenne

Und deshalb suche ich einen Rucksack, der für Biketagestour ausreichend ist und für einen kleine Frau bequem zu tragen ist.


----------



## MelleD (27. Mai 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..mein händler - und viele andere auch - nehmen auch rep. und wartung an canyons vor !!!!!!!


 
Mein Händler für Kleinkrams bei mir macht es auch, hatte aber auch schon andere Aussagen bekommen bei anderen, wie:" Versenderbikes fass ich nicht an..." 
Wenn denen mein Geld zu Iiih ist, kann ich doch nichts für 

Das mit dem "Frauchen" ist halt irgendwie so, ich mag es auch nicht, aber selbst meinem Freund rutscht es manchmal raus


----------



## Pfadfinderin (27. Mai 2011)

Da wird nur probieren helfen. Von Camelbak gibt´s doch nette kleine Rucksäcke! Evtl. könnt ihr den beim Händler auch ohne Trinkblase kaufen, die wird er schon wieder los.
Mir passen Vaude Rucksäcke am besten. Vielleicht wäre sowas okay:
http://www.rucksack.de/vaude-roomy-12-plus-3-art46048176?PHPSESSID=066724b6a2077b3d634ae0559dc5d7c1
Ich finde das mit dem Aufzippen nicht schlecht, da man im Herbst dann halt noch eine etwas dicker Jacke einpacken kann bzw. den Rucksack verkleinern kann, wenn man mal wenig dabei hat. Je flexibler das Volumen, desto besser sitzt der Rucksack.


----------



## Sarrois (30. Mai 2011)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Da wird nur probieren helfen. Von Camelbak gibt´s doch nette kleine Rucksäcke! Evtl. könnt ihr den beim Händler auch ohne Trinkblase kaufen, die wird er schon wieder los.
> Mir passen Vaude Rucksäcke am besten. Vielleicht wäre sowas okay:
> http://www.rucksack.de/vaude-roomy-12-plus-3-art46048176?PHPSESSID=066724b6a2077b3d634ae0559dc5d7c1
> Ich finde das mit dem Aufzippen nicht schlecht, da man im Herbst dann halt noch eine etwas dicker Jacke einpacken kann bzw. den Rucksack verkleinern kann, wenn man mal wenig dabei hat. Je flexibler das Volumen, desto besser sitzt der Rucksack.


 
Ich hab meiner Freundin jetzt am Wochenende meinen Lezyne Allpack mitgegeben:
http://www.boardx.de/lezyne-all-pack-black-p-42405.html?language=de&ref=base

Vorher schön auf sie eingestellt und ihre Camelbackblase eingepackt.
Ergebnis, ich brauch einen neuen Rucksack für mich.
Petra ist total begeistert, der Rucksack lässt sich super tragen und hat ganz viele Fächer für allmögliches Zeugs.

Der Rucksack, ist dann auch ne Alternative für kleine Frauen.
Danke für Eure Hilfe und Ciao.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## furtzknochen (30. Mai 2011)

hallo ich such n bike für meine freundin ein bike da ihr nagel neues geklaut wurde .... ausm keller ... riesen einbruchsschaden. 
....
Da wir beide gerade studieren haben wir momentan nicht so das Geld. 
650 hab ich mir so die letzte zeit auf die seite gelegt. Und da die holde nicht auf Schmuck abfährt, versuche ich sie auf diesem wege glücklich zu machen. Leider kenne ich mich nicht so aus könnt ihr mich beraten gerne auch gebrauchtes. Als sie geschlafen hat hab ich sie grad ausgemessen, soll ja eine überraschung werden .... 1.65 körpergröße .... gewicht hütet sie wien staatsgeheimniss .... aber is im norm bis idealbereich, Fuß bis Beckenknochen 92 cm ... hoffe ihr könnt mir n paar empfehlungen aussprechen


----------



## Sarrois (31. Mai 2011)

furtzknochen schrieb:


> hallo ich such n bike für meine freundin ....
> Als sie geschlafen hat hab ich sie grad ausgemessen, soll ja eine überraschung werden .... 1.65 körpergröße .... gewicht hütet sie wien staatsgeheimniss .... aber is im norm bis idealbereich, Fuß bis Beckenknochen 92 cm ... hoffe ihr könnt mir n paar empfehlungen aussprechen


 
Hi ich bin zwar keine Frau,
aber dieses Problem hatte ich diese Woche schon mit meinem Bruder zusammen, es ging um ein Ladybike für seine 12 jährige Tochter,
ich hab ihm dann zu diesem geraten, und er geht es morgen abholen

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/ZR-Lady-5-0_id_15201_.htm

Das liegt voll in Deinem Budget und die Ausstattung ist mehr als ok, ich hatte das Carver Lady 120 im Auge, aber das Teil wog 14kg

P.S.: Wenn Du das Gewicht Deiner Freundin wissen willst, dann fahr mit ihr in Urlaub und leih dort ein Fully, das wird aufs Körpergewicht abgestimmt


----------



## Streetbikesig (31. Mai 2011)

Ich kann als kleine Frau von 1,62m auch das "normale" Radon ZR Team empfehlen! Mir liegen halt diese Lady Bikes nicht so... Und in 16" ist es für mich nahezu perfekt!!! 

Übrigens hab ich als Tagesrucksack den Lezyne Powerpack und finde den ganz super! Ordentlich eingestellt merk ich den fast gar nicht, auch wenn schwerere Sachen drin und noch Protektoren dran sind! 

Gruß Streetbike


----------



## Rockshock (31. Mai 2011)

Plattformpedale gesucht:

Hallo die Damen. 
Eine Freundin, hat mich vorhin gefragt, welche Plattformpedale sie sich bestellen soll, die gut und gÃ¼nstig sind. Musst als passionierter Klickpedalfahrer da erstmal passen:-(
KÃ¶nnt ihr mir Pedale fÃ¼r sie empfehlen, die guten Halt bieten und auch max 50â¬ kosten? 
WÃ¤re nett, wenn ihr da einen Tipp habt;-)


----------



## elmono (31. Mai 2011)

Klassiker: Wellgo MG1 von ebay aus Hongkong. Um die 30â¬, unter 400g leicht.


----------



## Rockshock (31. Mai 2011)

ok, ehen gut aus. 
Danke schonmal für den Tipp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lukian (6. Juni 2011)

Hallo, 

  ich suche für meine Freundin ein Bike. Wir wollen auch oft zusammen fahren. Sie wird wohl eher Touren, Forst und Waldwege fahren. Trails dann wohl eher nicht. 

  Sie ist 1,62 groß und hat bisher keine Erfahrung mit dem Biken. 

  Crossbike oder Mountainbike? 
  Damengeometrie oder einfach kleinen Herrenrahmen? 

  Ich habe bei Rahmen in  Damengeometrie irgendwie kein gutes Gefühl. Da leidet doch die Steifigkeit? 

  Könntet ihr ein bestimmtes HT empfehlen? Fully dürfte zu teuer sein.


  Gruß


----------



## 4mate (6. Juni 2011)

Kleine Frau sucht das passende Fahrrad

Ein MTB soll es werden - nur welches?

Lohnen die "Lady Serien" im Vergleich zu standard Bikes?


----------



## AtomkraftSuxs (6. Juni 2011)

Meine Freundin ist immer total mies drauf, wenn die Maler kommen. Sie kann dann nicht mal über meine überragenden Witze lachen. Und ist unaustehlich. Was soll ich tun?


----------



## blutbuche (6. Juni 2011)

steck ihr doch mal ne raupe in die nase - das hebt die stimmung .....


----------



## Pleitegeier (10. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

eine ungewÃ¶hnliche Anfrage, aber vllt habt Ihr Frauen einen Tipp 

Ich hoffe, sie liest es hier nicht . Meine Freundin, 33j, ist der totale Sport- und Bewegungsmuffel. Sie ist zwar schlank, aber das liegt daran, dass sie kaum was isst und trinkt. Auf der Arbeit ist sie zwar superfleissig, aber privat bewegt sie sich so wenig wie mÃ¶glich, was mich mittlerweile nervt, aber das ist ein anderes Thema. Sie ist leider gar nicht fit, schnauft nach ein paar Treppenstufen und hat nur ganz wenig Kraft. Ich mÃ¶chte sie natÃ¼rlich nicht mit mir als Mann vergleichen, aber selbst fÃ¼r eine erwachsene Frau ist sie sehr schwach. Ich mache mir Sorgen um ihre Gesundheit, sie hat oft KrÃ¤mpfe in den Beinen und sie ist fast immer mÃ¼de. Sie hat z.b. auch immer recht rote Zehen und auch die HÃ¤nde haben selten eine natÃ¼rliche Farbe. Ich bin kein Doc, tippe aber auf eine schlechte Durchblutung.

Meiner Meinung nach wÃ¤re es wichtig, dass sie sich besser ernÃ¤hrt, viel mehr trinkt und zumindest etwas Sport treibt. Sie soll nicht mit mir biken gehen, aber etwas Bewegung ist glaube ich sehr wichtig.

Jetzt die eigentliche Frageâ¦wie kann ich sie dazu bewegen, dass mehr auf sich und ihre Gesundheit achtet? Ich habe es schon Ã¶fter angesprochen und versuche es auch immer nicht vorwurfsvoll rÃ¼berzubringen, was mir nicht gelingt, sie fÃ¼hlt sich angegriffen und mÃ¶chte davon im Grunde nix wissen. Ich bitte sie schon gar nicht mehr was zu trinken, sondern stelle ihr einfach was hin, was aber meist fast unberÃ¼hrt bleibt. Sport thematisiere ich hin und wieder, wenn sie nen Krampf vom rumsitzen hat. Auch wenn ich es direkt mit ihren KrÃ¤mpfen begrÃ¼nde, mÃ¼nzt sie es auf ihre Figur und ist knatschig. Bestenfalls kommt noch eine Antwort wie: ich habe noch nie gerne Sport getrieben. 
Ich meine es nur gut und das sage ich ihr auch, aber sie versteht es IMMER anders, fÃ¼hlt sich kritisiert und macht dicht. Schlechte Laune und somit schlechte Gesamtstimmung natÃ¼rlich vorprogrammiert.

Habt ihr vllt noch eine Idee? Ward ihr vllt auch mal Sporthasser bzw habt âungesundâ gelebt? Wie kam es bei euch zur VerÃ¤nderung? Was kann man(n) tun, wie kann ich sie motivieren?

Freue mich auf hilfreiche Tipps

Danke, und ein shcÃ¶nes Pfingstwochenende!


----------



## MelleD (10. Juni 2011)

Mh, da hast aber keinen leichten Fall sitzen.
Wenn sie noch nie gerne Sport getrieben hat, dann ist es fast ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit, es ist ja noch nicht mal ein Funke von Wille da (so liest es sich zumindest).


----------



## Streetbikesig (10. Juni 2011)

Wenn sie kaum was isst und trinkt, wird Sport sie auch nicht fit machen, ganz im Gegenteil. Möglicherweise liegt das Problem ja auch gerade da - beim Essen. (Ich weiß, das ist ein schwieriges Thema und ich kenne euch nicht, aber hast du dir schon mal darüber Gedanken gemacht?).
Wer schlecht mit lebenswichtigen Nährstoffen versorgt ist, wird kaum Lust verspüren, sich sportlich zu betätigen, es fehlt an Energie dafür.

Aber vielleicht gibt es irgendetwas, was nicht direkt nach Sport klingt, aber trotzdem mit Bewegung verbunden ist. Mag sie vielleicht gerne Tiere? Ich dachte da so an reiten oder vielleicht auch einen Hund?

Gruß Streetbike


----------



## scylla (14. Juni 2011)

Streetbikesig schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht gibt es irgendetwas, was nicht direkt nach Sport klingt, aber trotzdem mit Bewegung verbunden ist. Mag sie vielleicht gerne Tiere? Ich dachte da so an reiten oder vielleicht auch einen Hund?
> 
> Gruß Streetbike



Genau das war auch meine Idee: nenn es doch einfach nicht Sport 
Irgendeine Unternehmung, bei der man sich gern und mit Spaß bewegt, aber was definitiv gar nichts mit Ausdauer- oder Kraftsport zu tun hat (das würde sie sowieso überfordern, so wie es sich liest). 
Mal an den Badesee gehen, und statt nur in der Sonne zu liegen ein paar Runden schwimmen oder Beachvolleyball spielen? Oder eine kleine Wanderung (natürlich nicht mit dem Ziel zu Wandern, sondern irgendeine interessante Sehenswürdigkeit oder eine tolle Landschaft zu sehen )? Und da hinterher der Hunger angeregt ist, lecker essen gehen 

Nur nicht überfordern, sonst ist der Spaß weg vor der Sport angefangen hat!

Wenn sie gar nicht will: so grausam es klingen mag... ist ja ihr Körper und ihre Gesundheit, also auch ihr Ding, was sie damit macht!


----------



## Votec Tox (14. Juni 2011)

Pleitegeier schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> eine ungewöhnliche Anfrage, aber vllt habt Ihr Frauen einen Tipp
> ............................
> ...



Hallo!
So wie Du es beschreibst wirst Du es als Motivator schwer haben.
Hat Sie Freundinnen, welche vielleicht Sport treiben oder eben gern draußen sind, spazieren gehen. Die könnten eventuell mehr ausrichten.
Gibt es irgendein "Bewegungsablauf" welcher sich mit einem Hobby Deiner Freundin vereinbaren läßt. Damit meine ich, wenn z.B. Photographieren Ihr Hobby wäre, dann könntet Ihr draußen "auf Photosafari" gehen oder mit dem Körbchenrad los, um ein Thema zu photographieren.

Das mit der Ernährung kann man schwer aus der Ferne beurteilen, ißt sie zu wenig für ein normales Leben und gefärdet somit Ihre Gesundheit oder erscheint es Einem aus der hungrigen Sportlersicht so.

Grüße!


----------



## dubbel (14. Juni 2011)

heimlich speed oder extasy in den kalorienarmen salat mischen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (14. Juni 2011)

salat? womöglich noch mit gurken, tomaten und einer handvoll sprossen garniert? kein wunder, dass man davon krank wird!


----------



## BlackDiver (14. Juni 2011)

Ich hoffe ich bin hier einigermaßen richtig mit meiner Frage...

Ich suche ein Bike für eine kleine Frau.Das Oberrohr sollte möglichst weit nach unten gezogen sein da sie immer beim absteigen nach vorne das Problem mit dem "aufsitzen am Oberrohr" hat.Sie sucht eigentlich ein typisches Enduro-Bike,also irgendwas zwischen 140 und 160mm Federweg,Sattelstütze weit genug versenkbar und Gewicht auch noch im Rahmen damit Enduro-Touren genauso möglich sind wie hin u. wieder Bikepark.
Preislich ist es vorläufig mal egal da es kein neues Bike sein muß,es geht mir mehr um die Modelle die überhaupt passend sind.
Also wichtig wäre ein möglichst tief gezogenes Oberrohr.
MfG


----------



## dubbel (14. Juni 2011)

BlackDiver schrieb:


> Ich suche ein Bike für eine kleine Frau.


bevor wir uns verzetteln: 
wie klein ist "klein"?


----------



## Pleitegeier (14. Juni 2011)

Oh, vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

Ihr habt auf jeden Fall Recht, ich muss es anders verpacken. Sie mag die Natur, sie mag auch Tiere und Berge...eigentlich, so richtig sicher bin ich mir da nicht. Freundinnen hat sie leider nicht so, nur eine gute, die zu weit weg wohnt. Das fehlt auch etwas imho, eine Freundin, die sie ein bisschen mitzieht, zu was auch immer.

Ich habe auch noch den Tipp per PM erhalten, dass sie vllt Probleme mit der Schilddrüse hat, auch möglich. Es ist alles schwer einzuschätzen...ich habe mir über all das nochmal Gedanken gemacht und mir sind noch ein paar 'komische' Dinge aufgefallen.

Unabhängig davon, ich werde versuchen, sie zum Spazieren gehen zu 'überreden', dann bekommt sie wenigstens schon mal etwas frische Luft ab 

Vielen Dank nochmal!


----------



## Streetbikesig (14. Juni 2011)

Schenk ihr doch mal eine Probereitstunde in einem schönen Stall, wo es nicht nur ums reiten geht, sondern auch ums drum herum mit den Tieren. Man ist bei allem, was mit dem Pferd zu tun hat in Bewegung und an der frischen Luft. Und wenn es bei ihr auch an sozialen Kontakten fehlt, lassen sich dort bestimmt auch welche knüpfen.

Wenn es ihr nicht gefällt, hast du es immerhin probiert.

Und "Wanderungen" sind bestimmt auch nicht schlecht, wenn sie Berge und Natur mag. Klein anfangen, kurze Strecken, wenns gefällt, wird es von allein mehr!

Gruß Streetbike


----------



## Mausoline (14. Juni 2011)

BlackDiver schrieb:


> ...
> Ich suche ein Bike für eine kleine Frau.Das Oberrohr sollte möglichst weit nach unten gezogen sein da sie immer beim absteigen nach vorne das Problem mit dem "aufsitzen am Oberrohr" hat.Sie sucht eigentlich ein typisches Enduro-Bike,also irgendwas zwischen 140 und 160mm Federweg,Sattelstütze weit genug versenkbar und Gewicht auch noch im Rahmen ...



Ich such jetzt seit ca. 3 Monaten nach nem passenden Fully und ich arbeit mich langsam durch die vielen vielen Bike-Marken. Das Problem ist, dass kaum ein Händler einen so kleinen Rahmen zum Testen da hat und es wird beim Fully schon sehr schwierig mit 120mm Dämpfer. 
Einige Tipps gibts schon in unseren Ladies-Freds.
Ansonsten Alutech entwickelt auf Ende des Jahres ne neue AM Version.
Viel Erfolg


----------



## BlackDiver (15. Juni 2011)

dubbel schrieb:


> bevor wir uns verzetteln:
> wie klein ist "klein"?



Wichtiger wäre eigentlich noch die Schrittlänge aber die weiß ich erst recht nicht.... Größe ca. 1,60m
Das Problem ist halt das die Rahmengrößen sehr unterschiedlich ausfallen.Ein GT-Sanction in "S" fällt beispielsweise relativ groß aus u. würde für sie nicht mehr in Frage kommen.
Evtl. wäre ja das YT First Play in 24Zoll interessant.Kann aber nicht beurteilen wieviel Nachteil 24 Zoll vorne ausmacht.Ich hatte mal ein Bighit mit 24Zoll hinten,das passte wunderbar aber vorne wirkt sich 24 Zoll sicher ganz anders aus


----------



## dubbel (15. Juni 2011)

schwierig... 

- norco vixa 
- cube stereo wls (14 cm) 
- bionicon edison grace

vielelicht noch giant, lapierre? (da kenn ich mich nicht so aus) 

von den üblichen wie scott, canyon, specialized etc. kenne ich in der größe nichts mit ensprechendem federweg.


----------



## Bergradlerin (15. Juni 2011)

Giant scheidet für kleine Frauen meiner Erfahrung nach aus. Ich bin 173, Schrittlänge 83 und fahre ein Reign in S!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tatü (15. Juni 2011)

Santa Cruz gibts auch noch etwas für kleine


----------



## elmono (15. Juni 2011)

Ich habe gestern meiner Frau (167cm) das Santa Cruz Juliana in M aufgebaut und es passt prima. Das geht sogar noch bis XS runter: Geotabelle

EDIT: Gerade gesehen dass sie ein Enduro sucht. Vergiss das Juliana, das hat nur 100mm.

Allerdings gibt es das Nickel auch in XS, sowie das Blur LT in Small ist auch sehr kompakt. Einfach mal gucken.


----------



## scylla (15. Juni 2011)

Ich hab mal eine Fanes Enduro in M kurz Probe gefahren. 
Die fand ich (170) fast schon "mini"  Für 160 große(kleine) Leute sollte meiner Meinung nach daher eine S wahrscheinlich passen.
Von der Überstandshöhe sollte es auch bei ganz kleinen Frauen da kein Problem geben. Und wenn doch schweißt der Jü von Alutech für einen Aufpreis auch was extra Tiefes zusammen!
Die Hinterbau-Kinematik konnte jedenfalls überzeugen


----------



## Mausoline (15. Juni 2011)

ja, wenn du genug Knete hast, kriegste fast alles


----------



## BlackDiver (16. Juni 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Vorschläge! Das Bionicon war mir neu. Bin noch auf das Kona Minxy gestoßen,dürfte rein Geo-mäßig auch für Zwerge passen.Ohne Probefahrt geht ja sowieso nix


----------



## CrossX (16. Juni 2011)

Meine Freundin hatte das gleiche Problem. Schrittlänge 71cm.
Damit fallen so ziemlich alle Hersteller raus. Bionicon passte auch nicht. 
Haben letzte  Woche in Willingen etwa 20 Hersteller getestet. Einzig das Giant Reign passte halbwegs. 
Ansonsten sind die Specializedmodelle sehr klein. Meine Freundin hat sich jetzt ein Speci Pitch in S geholt. Der passt auch super durch das tiefe Oberrohr. 
Zum selber aufbauen wäre der Rahmen hier noch interessant. Gibt in XS (13,5") 
http://www.freeborn.co.uk/devinci-2010-hectik-2-frameset-1

Bikes in der Federwegsklasse sind schwierig zu bekommen, weil das Tretlager meist recht hoch ist und so das Oberrohr auch nach oben wandert. Außerdem kann man sie quasi nirgendwo testen. Haben sehr lange  nach dem richtigen Rad suchen müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (16. Juni 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> ja, wenn du genug Knete hast, kriegste fast alles



Richtig. Auch Nicolai schweisst für uns  Da können wir direkt anfangen zu sparen


----------



## dubbel (16. Juni 2011)

wenn das minxy noch in der passenden größe aufzutreiben ist, ist das sicher ne super alternative zum wichser. 
pitch in S ist nicht gerade kurz (oberrohr), da hätte ich bedenken.


----------



## CrossX (16. Juni 2011)

Bei meiner Freundin passte das ganz gut. Sie hat verhältnismäßig kurze Beine und nen langen Oberkörper (1,67m/71cm Schrittlänge). Damit sollte der Rahmen passen. Haben ein Speci Enduro in S getestet und das passte auch.  Das Pitch ist 2cm länger als das Kona Minxy
Rahmen kommt nächste Woche. Bin mal gespannt. Der Rest wird dann über den Vorbau gemacht


----------



## ollo (16. Juni 2011)

hallo die Ladys,

ich suche für meine Frau eine Protektorenweste. 
Die Weste soll auch nur eine Weste sein (Ärmellos) und speziell den Rippenbereich abdecken (da hat Sie immer die meisten Prellungen), das was ich bisher gefunden habe, deckt meistens nur den Brustbereich ab und in der Rippengengend fehlt es dann........könnt ihr helfen 

Danke !


----------



## Mausoline (16. Juni 2011)

CrossX schrieb:


> Meine Freundin hatte das gleiche Problem. Schrittlänge 71cm.
> Damit fallen so ziemlich alle Hersteller raus. Bionicon passte auch nicht.
> Haben letzte  Woche in Willingen etwa 20 Hersteller getestet. Einzig das Giant Reign passte halbwegs...


  das Reign ist mit Standover 80cm angegeben bei Schrittlänge 71cm


----------



## CrossX (16. Juni 2011)

Mit dem Standover ist eh irgendwie seltsam. Ich weiß nicht genau bis wohin da gemessen wird. Auf jeden Fall nicht die tiefste Stelle des Oberrohrs. 
Das Reign passte auf jeden Fall mit seinem extrem tiefen Oberrohr.

Kleines Beispiel: Standover High Giant Reign in S: 80cm, Specialized Pitch in S: 74cm
Kann ja nicht sein das beide Räder in Natura etwa gleichh hoch sind aber eins 6cm mehr Überstandshöhe hat


----------



## Jierdan (26. Juni 2011)

Hey Jungs und Mädels,

ich hab da bei meiner Süßen ein Geometrieproblem. Sie fährt derzeit noch ein 90er-Jahre Starrrad, 61cm lang, 45cm hoch, ich kanns nicht mit ansehn.

Wir haben nun also den Geometrietest gemacht, der mal in der mtb-magazin war und haben unkompatible Ergebnisse erhalten. Was die Rahmenlänge angeht sollte sie (laut dieser Berechnung) ein 19" fahren, von der Höhe her aber ein 15"-Rad.

was machen wir denn nun? 19"? 15"? oder gemittelt, 17"? Ich bin grad leicht ra[dt]los, tendiere aber zu 15", denn ein ungeplanter Abstieg der nicht weh tut scheint mir das kleiner Übel zu sein?


----------



## 4mate (26. Juni 2011)

Glaskugel defekt - wie soll ohne Körpergröße und Schrittlänge eine Rahmengröße empfohlen werden? 

http://www.fahrrad-gruber.de/index.php?cat=KAT71



> *TIPP:*
> *[SIZE=-1]Im Fahrradbereich gibt es extrem unterschiedliche Rahmen-Geometrien - die perfekte  Paßform läßt sich nur in Verbindung mit dem Wunschbike und dessen  Rahmenmaße ermitteln.  Alle Rechenmethoden und Tabellen ergeben nur  Richtwerte, die nicht optimal sind - nicht optimal sein können! Gilt  auch hier der "alte" Satz:  probiere geht iwwer studiere[/SIZE]*


----------



## Jierdan (26. Juni 2011)

oops... wo hab ich nur meinen Kopf. Körpergröße 157cm, Schritthöhe hab ich nicht mehr exakt im Kopf, irgendwo zwischen 70 und 73cm afair


----------



## CrossX (26. Juni 2011)

Schrittlänge exakt messen und ne Angabe was für ein Bike es werden sollte (HT, Fully, DH-Maschine) wäre auch hilfreich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (26. Juni 2011)

Also, nochmal die genauen Werte ausgegraben:

- Körpergröße: 157cm
- Reichweite: 117cm
- Schrittlänge 73cm

Es soll ein Tourer werden, ob Fully oder HT ist noch nicht raus. 120mm FW maximum, der Sprung vom Starrbike zur DH-Maschine wäre evtl doch bissl groß ; )


----------



## Pfeifenfreund (2. Juli 2011)

Ich hoffe, dass ich hier richtig bin 

Meine Schwiegertochter will keine Helme tragen. Grund: Viele, dicke, sehr lange Haare mit Pferdeschwanz und die Behauptung, dass kein Helm draufpasse oder aber Schmerzen bereite. Beim Händler haben wir jedenfalls diverse ausprobiert.....nix!

Da ich das nicht so recht überprüfen kann, meine Frage: Hat eine der Damen ebenfalls so eine lange Haarpracht und wie löst Ihr das Problem mit dem Helm? Gibt es da was empfehlenswertes?

Danke im voraus....


----------



## alet08 (3. Juli 2011)

Mädchen  , ich als Mann habe keine Probleme damit 
Der Helm sollte halt nicht auf den Haargummi drücken, sondern drüber liegen, evtl halt eine Männergröße kaufen (-63?cm)
Damit haben nicht mal Freunde mit dreads ein Problem...

Alex, haarig


----------



## MelleD (3. Juli 2011)

Den Zopf weit im Nacken machen, dann geht auch das.
Was ist das denn für ne Anstellerei?


----------



## murmel04 (3. Juli 2011)

mhh, denke mal sie benutzt es einfach nur als Ausrede um keinen tragen zu müssen.

Na ja, hier geht wohl "Schön sein" vor Sicherheit

Also Haargummi etwas tiefer ansetzen wie schon gesagt dann geht das.

Außer sie hat ne Frisur wie March Simpson, dann könnte es wirklich eng werden mit einem Helm

Vielleicht findet sie ja noch einen der paßt.

LG


----------



## eve77 (3. Juli 2011)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Also, nochmal die genauen Werte ausgegraben:
> 
> - Körpergröße: 157cm
> - Reichweite: 117cm
> ...



die meisten Größentabellen in Magazinen und Büchern kannst du knicken. Dieser Rechner spuckt brauchbare Werte aus, neben der Höhe ist ja auch die Oberrohrlänge nicht ganz uninteressant:

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=FIT_CALCULATOR_INTRO

Habe ähnliche Maße und fahre 14" und 14,5". 15" könnte je nach Modell auch noch klappen. 16"  bei vielen Modellen die kleinste Größe  ist definitiv schon zu groß.


----------



## Mausoline (3. Juli 2011)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Also, nochmal die genauen Werte ausgegraben:
> 
> - Körpergröße: 157cm
> - Reichweite: 117cm
> ...



zum *guten* Händler gehen und beraten lassen


----------



## FR-Sniper (12. Juli 2011)

hallo mädels

ich brauche eure hilfe, meine frau fährt momentan ein cannondale prophet in gr. M, sattelrohrlänge ist 43cm.
das problem ist im steilen gelände ist das rad noch zu hoch!
wir haben versucht eins in S zu bekommen, ist aber grad irgendwie unmöglich?!

hat jemand einen tip für einen brauchbaren rahmen, er sollte das hier haben:

#sattelrohr max 40cm
# 120-150mm FW
#lenkwinkel 66-68° (mit 150mm gabel!)
#rahmengewicht deutlich unter 3kg!
#gern gebraucht, dann aber guter zustand!
#max 1T

vielen dank vorab


----------



## scylla (12. Juli 2011)

wie ist denn die jetzige oberrohr- und vorbaulänge? und würde der reach noch kürzer gehen, oder wäre das dann zu kompakt?

wenn es kein problem wäre, einen kürzeren reach in kauf zu nehmen, wären die möglichkeiten (kleine rahmen) sicher vielfältiger. wenn sie dafür dann aber um einen kurzen rahmen zu kompensieren einen monstervorbau montieren müsste, nicht besonders sinnvoll!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackDiver (12. Juli 2011)

Meine Bekannte fährt jetzt das Giant Reign.Baut wirklich sehr klein,niedriges Oberrohr,schöne Verarbeitung und angemessener Preis.Für kleine Frauen sehr empfehlenswert!


----------



## Bergradlerin (12. Juli 2011)

Ich fahre auch das Giant Reign in S mit 70mm Vorbau und mittlerweile 75cm Lenker bei 83cm Schrittlänge und 173cm Körpergröße. Das perfekte Trailbike!

Allerdings kann uns doch, ehrlich gesagt, die Sattelrohrlänge egal sein!? Es kommt auf die Länge des Bikes an (und hier zählt der Einsatzzweck) und auf die Überstandshöhe, wenn´s technischer werden soll und man/frau nicht gelernt hat, nach hinten abzusteigen, sondern gern nach vorn runterspringt - fataler Fehler übrigens, der in steilem Gelände nach Krankenhaus und einem Techniktraining schreit! Bei einem Langhuber oder auch nur AM stellt sich die Frage nach einem Abstieg nach vorn eh´ nicht mehr... Also: Nicht das Bike der Fahrtechnik anpassen, sondern andersrum. Und vorher nachdenken, was man/frau kann und können will. Dann passt´s auch mit einem "zu hohen" Oberrohr.

Nachtrag: Ich finde das Profilbild von FR-Sniper mehr als daneben. Und dann ein Posting im LO... Naja.


----------



## scylla (12. Juli 2011)

@Bergradlerin
bei letzterem Punkt volle Zustimmung... aber was soll's, ist halt  in manchen Kreisen


bei den Punkten darüber widerspreche ich dir aber! 
Die Sattelrohrhöhe ist für mich auch weitaus entscheidender als die Oberrohr- bzw. Überstandshöhe. Eben aus dem Grund, den du ja schon genannt hast, dass die letztere nur beim Absteigen entscheidend ist, und weil ich gelernt habe, nach hinten abzusteigen. Ist allerdings das Sattelrohr zu hoch geht einem beim Fahren ständig der Sattel im Weg um. Vor allem, wenn man eine zentrale Position auf dem Bike wahren will. Im Bikepark bzw. beim DH mag ein hoher Sattel ja nicht allzu sehr stören, und sogar hilfreich sein für das Steuern des Bikes in Highspeed-Strecken. Bei hakeligen, technischen Abschnitten, wo ich mich knapp am Stillstand bewege mag ich dagegen den Sattel so weit wie möglich aus dem Weg haben! Ein zu hoher Sattel zwingt mich hier nach hinten, was automatisch am Vorderrad zu Kontrollverlust führt! 
Ich würde daher andersrum sagen: Sattelrohrhöhe ist wichtiger als Überstandshöhe!* Zumindest meiner Meinung nach!

Außerdem werden doch die Bikes der Fahrtechnik angepasst, nicht andersrum... das müssten wir beiden doch am allermeisten einsehen, mit unserem Fuhrpark, oder? 

*Rahmenbau-technisch wird sich das allerdings nicht viel geben, da eine kürzere Sattelrohrlänge eh meistens ein tieferes Oberrohr nach sich zieht


----------



## Bergradlerin (12. Juli 2011)

Hast recht. Wenn man nun aber die Oneftisall-Strategie fährt, statt wie wir das Rad nach dem Einsatzzweck auswählt und dann auch noch anpasst, sollte man definitiv probefahren. Man sieht gerade bei Frauen so viele nicht zum Körper und Können passende Räder und daraus resultierene, teilweise haarsträubende Unsicherheiten. Erst unlängst in Lac Blanc... Himmel!


----------



## Votec Tox (12. Juli 2011)

Die Erfahrung habe ich auch gemacht. Ich würde sogar sagen, daß gerade bei einem Rad mit flacher Front ein kurzes Sattelrohr hilfreich ist, einhergehend mit einem möglichst niedrigen Oberrohr.
Gerade wenn man kleiner ist kann man viel mehr mit dem Körper agieren - meine jetzt bei Abfahrten oder in welligem Geläuf.

Irgendwie sind kleine Rahmen für uns kleineren Leute auch schön kurz und wendig aber - zumindest für mich - in Relation zu einem großen Mann auf einem großen Rahmen, zu hoch.

Wenn ich mein flaches 4X Rad mit dem Enduro vergleiche, kann ich eben dies feststellen. Logischerweise spielt da der größere Federweg eine Rolle. Der Radstand beider Räder ist nahezu gleich, die Hinterbaulänge differiert aber ziemlich (4X viel kürzer) und das 4X ist natürlich viel flacher, der Schwerpunkt deutlich tiefer, nicht so stelzig, wobei das Supershuttle schon einen sehr kleinen Rahmen hat und nicht so hoch baut wie andere. Trotzdem macht mir das flache Rad fast überll mehr Freude, nur wenns ruppig wird, fehtl die Federung!


----------



## CrossX (12. Juli 2011)

Wieso versenkst du deinen Sattel nicht einfach bei technisch schwierigen Passagen? Oder holst dir ne Teleskopstütze? Dann hat sich das Thema hoher Sattel doch eh erledigt und du brauchst dir keine Gedanken mehr machen ob du hinter den Sattel kommst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (12. Juli 2011)

Beste Erfindung seit der des MTB ist die hydraulische Sattelstütze!   Sattel hoch beim Downhill gibt fast immer Probleme wg. falscher bzw. zu starker Gewichtsverlagerung. Folge: Vorderrad zu leicht, Traktionsverlust, Vorderradrutscher, keine Bremswirkung... Also *runter* mit dem Sattel und dem Körperschwerpunkt, nicht immer nur nach hinten!


----------



## scylla (12. Juli 2011)

CrossX schrieb:


> Wieso versenkst du deinen Sattel nicht einfach bei technisch schwierigen Passagen? Oder holst dir ne Teleskopstütze? Dann hat sich das Thema hoher Sattel doch eh erledigt und du brauchst dir keine Gedanken mehr machen ob du hinter den Sattel kommst.



du hast das Problem glaub nicht verstanden...
Dass man den Sattel absenkt ist doch klar. Aber wenn das Sitzrohr zu hoch ist, kann man den Sattel nicht tief genug versenken!


----------



## CrossX (12. Juli 2011)

Dann muss das Sattelrohr und auch der Rahmen aber auch grenzwertig hoch sein. Wie weit kannst du die Stütze denn ausziehen?
So wie du das beschreibst musst du doch mit dem Schritt schon auf dem Oberrohr hängen.

Ich hab zumindest noch keine/n Fahrer/in gesehen, der Probleme mit nem zu langen Sattelrohr hatte.


----------



## scylla (12. Juli 2011)

CrossX schrieb:


> Dann muss das Sattelrohr und auch der Rahmen aber auch grenzwertig hoch sein. Wie weit kannst du die Stütze denn ausziehen?
> So wie du das beschreibst musst du doch mit dem Schritt schon auf dem Oberrohr hängen



Bingo!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Eben das, was du da beschreibst, ist doch das Problem bei vielen kleinen Frauen (bei kleinen Männern natürlich ebenso). 
Lies dir doch mal durch, was Votec-Tox und Bergradlerin geschrieben haben! Oft ist eben Sitzrohr und Oberrohr zu hoch. 

Die Ausgangs-Frage war ja nun, welche Rahmen es gibt, bei denen das nicht so ist?
Ideen? (ich hab leider keine Idee für einen relativ langen Rahmen... vergleichbar mit Rahmengröße M... mit Sitzrohr unter 40cm... daher ja auch die Frage ob das Oberrohr kürzer sein darf!)


----------



## CrossX (12. Juli 2011)

Meine Freundin hat jetzt ein Specialized Pitch geholt. War das einzige Bike das passte. Leider ist der Rahmen absolute Mangelware. 
Das Oberrohr und Sitzrohr sind sehr niedrig und das Oberrohr relativ lang. Sie sitzt perfekt drauf.


----------



## BlackDiver (12. Juli 2011)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Ich finde das Profilbild von FR-Sniper mehr als daneben. Und dann ein Posting im LO... Naja.



Ist diese Aussage tatsächlich ernst gemeint?? Sorry aber solche Leute machen mir Angst,da bekomm ich unweigerlich das Gefühl von Intoleranz und Schubladendenken und das im Jahre 2011


----------



## Votec Tox (12. Juli 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> ......
> Die Ausgangs-Frage war ja nun, welche Rahmen es gibt, bei denen das nicht so ist?
> Ideen? (ich hab leider keine Idee für einen relativ langen Rahmen... vergleichbar mit Rahmengröße M... mit Sitzrohr unter 40cm... daher ja auch die Frage ob das Oberrohr kürzer sein darf!)



Danke! Endlich Jemand, der auch gern so einen Rahmen hätte 
Darum habe ich mir das Kiez Team geholt, um mal zu probieren, ob das hilft, da ist die Sitzrohrlänge 37,5cm bei einer Oberrohrlänge von 565 parallel gem. (585 horizontal gem.). Und ich möchte keinen allzu großen Radstand, also geht das dann nur mit relativ kurzen Kettenstreben (410), um ein wendiges Rad zu haben. Und ja, wenn ich die Sattelstütze rausziehe, sieht das zwar CC-mäßig  aus, geht aber gut bergauf. Und das Ganze nun als Fulli bitte  

P.S. Natürlich senke ich den Sattel ab und am Fulli habe ich eine Gravity Dropper mit 10 cm Weg. Der reicht aus von Up- zu Downhill, daran sieht man doch schon, daß das Sattelrohr recht hoch ist.

Grüße!


----------



## scylla (12. Juli 2011)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Darum habe ich mir das Kiez Tem geholt, um mal zu probieren, ob das hilft, da ist die Sitzrohrlänge 37,5cm bei einer Oberrohrlänge von 565 parallel gem. (585 horizontal gem.).



OT...
Jepp, ich schlachte demnächst mein altes FR HT mit 460mm Sitzrohr eek: daher auch eigentlich eher für CC denn für echten FR zu gebrauchen) für einen Ragley Bagger. Ganz so tief wie bei deinem Kiez ist's zwar nicht, aber sollte sich in die Richtung bewegen... mit schön tiefer Front, langem Oberrohr und extra-kurzen Vorbau garniert. 

... OT aus

und nu das Ganze als Fully


----------



## Episch (12. Juli 2011)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Ich finde das Profilbild von FR-Sniper mehr als daneben. Und dann ein Posting im LO... Naja.


 
Hallo, 

lies das mal: http://www.zeit.de/2011/28/Erwiderung-Softporno

Ist von einer Frau geschrieben.


----------



## Votec Tox (12. Juli 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> OT...
> Jepp, ich schlachte demnächst mein altes FR HT mit 460mm Sitzrohr eek: daher auch eigentlich eher für CC denn für echten FR zu gebrauchen) für einen Ragley Bagger.......
> ... OT aus
> .......



Jetzt mußte ich erst mal googeln was ein Ragley Bagger ist 
Gothic Bikes gehen auch ein wenig in die Richtung, oder? 
Poste mal Bilder wenn es fertig ist 
Ich fand nur noch bei Nicolai zwei Rahmen mit flacher Geometrie, u.a. das Ufo als Fulli, nur eben viel zu schwer, da ich ja niemals hohe Sprünge machen werde und die Festigkeit eines solchen Rahmens bräuchte.
Und um es mal auszuprobieren sind mir die schönen Nicolai Rahmen darüberhinaus zu teuer (sie sind es bestimmt wert!), da kam das Kiez Team gerade recht. Ein "User" aus dem Forum hat mal das Kona Bass 2010 empfohlen, das hat in kl. Größe 38,1 cm Sattelrohrhöhe - und ist ein Fulli! Muß man die Slopstyler nur noch ein wenig softer abstimmen.... wäre das dann die Lösung?

OT aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (12. Juli 2011)

Fullys mit viel Federweg (über 150mm) mit gleichzeitig hohem Tretlager und sehr kleinen Rahmen ist ein konstruktives Problem. Irgendwo muss der Dämpfer mit langem Hub ja hin. 
Also gibt es da auch nicht viele Bikes, weil zudem die Nachfrage noch sehr gering ist. Die meisten Frauen begnügen sich ja mit 120mm. 

Ansonsten helfen wirklich nur Customrahmen. Hab mit den Leuten von Nicolai gesprochen. Die bauen quasi jeder Person den perfekten Rahmen. XS Rahmen haben die auch, aber verkaufen die fast aussschließlich an den asiatischen Markt.


----------



## Bergradlerin (12. Juli 2011)

CrossX schrieb:


> XS Rahmen haben die auch, aber verkaufen die fast aussschließlich an den asiatischen Markt.



Warum nur?   

Ich denke, es lässt sich was finden. Bikes von der Stange müssen eh´ immer passend gemacht werden. Wer einen Händler hat wie meinen, der jede Überlegung umsetzen kann und will, ist natürlich ein Glückspilz. Vorbau- und Lenkertausch (heute erst gemacht) ist dabei noch das kleinste Problem. Kostenlos übrigens!  

Übrigens habe ich gerade ausprobiert, dass ein nach vorn runterspringen auch bei meinem Reign mit sehr tiefem "Einstieg" nicht empfehlenswert ist: 1. steigt das Oberrohr stark an und 2. landet frau schnell mal auf dem Vorbau. Würde ich nicht wollen...


----------



## scylla (12. Juli 2011)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Gothic Bikes



da lässt mich jetzt sogar google im stich


----------



## Votec Tox (12. Juli 2011)

Habe ich natürlich falsch geschrieben...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=466406

Mit Baustilen hat das nix zu tun 
Eine unerer Ladies fährt so eines.

Grüße


----------



## Votec Tox (12. Juli 2011)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> ...
> Übrigens habe ich gerade ausprobiert, dass ein nach vorn runterspringen auch bei meinem Reign mit sehr tiefem "Einstieg" nicht empfehlenswert ist: 1. steigt das Oberrohr stark an und 2. landet frau schnell mal auf dem Vorbau. Würde ich nicht wollen...



Gebe ich Dir natürlich recht.
Aber ich denke auch ein Könner braucht ein anderes Rad als ich. Ich übe und verbessere mich gern. Wenn ich dann so eine Stelle zum Üben habe, ist der Ausgang des "Experiments" nicht sicher 
Und mit einem flachen Rad traut man sich mehr zu, ist wesentlich agiler als mit einem hohen, stelzigen. Zudem kommt man bei einem Sturz schneller vom Rad weg, verheddert sich nicht so sehr damit. Ich stürze auch eher mal seitlich, da ist nix mehr mit nach hinten abspringen.
Das kenne ich genauso vom Endurofahren (Motorrad) - aber große Menschen mit langen Beinen können diese Problematik verständlicherweise kaum nachvollziehen.
Grüße!


----------



## scylla (12. Juli 2011)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Habe ich natürlich falsch geschrieben...
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=466406
> 
> Mit Baustilen hat das nix zu tun
> ...



ah, danke!
auf gothic->cotic hätt ich ja kommen können!


----------



## mangolassi (12. Juli 2011)

Hm, wenns um die Geomtrie vom Ragley oder Cotic geht, hätte ich noch dieses hier:





40 cm Sitzrohr, 58 cm Oberrohr, FR taugliche Winkel und 4X Federweg und bestimmt leichter als ein Kona Bass
Leider etwas umständlich zu bekommen und dann dauert es ewig


----------



## scylla (12. Juli 2011)

mangolassi schrieb:


> Hm, wenns um die Geomtrie vom Ragley oder Cotic geht, hätte ich noch dieses hier:



die dämpfer-anlenkung mag mich auf den ersten blick nicht so recht überzeugen, aber die geometrie sieht hochinteressant aus


----------



## FR-Sniper (13. Juli 2011)

lange rede kurzer sinn, ihr habt also auch keine wirklichen tip für meine frau?!



Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Ich finde das Profilbild von FR-Sniper mehr als daneben.



man kann sich auch über alles aufregen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (13. Juli 2011)

Als Tipp für einen "flachen" Rahmen wurden genannt: 
das Giant Reign, das Specialized Pitch, das Kona Bass und das Xprezo Gamjam

meine Frage, wie lang das Oberrohr sein sollte hattest du leider nicht beantwortet...


----------



## Bergradlerin (13. Juli 2011)

Hey Sniper, wenn ich mich aufrege, wirkt sich das anders aus!  

Meinen Tipp und einige andere hast Du bekommen, ebenso Denkanstöße. Willst Du ein konkretes Fahrrad empfohlen haben? Schwierig. Ich zum Beispiel mag ganz andere Rahmen als andere Frauen. Kommt, wie gesagt, auf den Einsatzzweck an.


----------



## frogmatic (13. Juli 2011)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> lange rede kurzer sinn, ihr habt also auch keine wirklichen tip für meine frau?!



Dir wurden doch jetzt Räder mit niedrigem Überstand vorgestellt, was wäre denn für dich ein "wirklicher" Tip?
Was ich nicht gelesen habe ist, wie groß deine Frau nun ist, und welche Schrittlänge sie hat?


@mangolassi:
schick, was du so ausgräbst - hast du (oder wartest du auf) eins?


----------



## FR-Sniper (13. Juli 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Als Tipp für einen "flachen" Rahmen wurden genannt:
> das Giant Reign, das Specialized Pitch, das Kona Bass und das Xprezo Gamjam
> 
> meine Frage, wie lang das Oberrohr sein sollte hattest du leider nicht beantwortet...



das schon, fallen aber alle durch irgendeinen punkt wieder raus!

einzig das Xprezo Gamjam erfüllt alle punkte (preis hab ich grad nicht gesehn(?!)) ist aber etwas zu exotisch (falls es doch mal probleme gibt!)



FR-Sniper schrieb:


> #sattelrohr max 40cm
> # 120-150mm FW
> #lenkwinkel 66-68° (mit 150mm gabel!)
> #rahmengewicht deutlich unter 3kg!
> ...



ist ja nicht so das ich die nicht alle schon abgeklappert hätte....

einsatzgebiet, steile bergpfade!
daher muß der rahmen "niedrig" sein.

wenn das geld nicht so eine rolle spielen würde wäre sicher ein 301 oder Helius AC interessant, aber die dame will halt nicht sooo viel ausgeben 

danke nochmal für eure hilfe


----------



## Bergradlerin (13. Juli 2011)

Maßrahmen.


----------



## scylla (13. Juli 2011)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> das schon, fallen aber alle durch irgendeinen punkt wieder raus!
> 
> einzig das Xprezo Gamjam erfÃ¼llt alle punkte (preis hab ich grad nicht gesehn(?!)) ist aber etwas zu exotisch (falls es doch mal probleme gibt!)



hmmm, die beiden punkte, die du genannt hattest, waren 140-150mm federweg und sub 1kâ¬, und beides erfÃ¼llt gerade das gamjam nicht. komisch 

wenn du willst, dass man dir hilft, dann musst du mit den anforderungen schon ein bisschen konkreter werden und vor allem bei der diskussion mitreden. du hast z.b. immer noch nicht erzÃ¤hlt, welche oberrohrlÃ¤nge interessant wÃ¤re bzw. wie groÃ deine frau denn ist.
meine glaskugel ist leider gerade kaputt und in reparatur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (13. Juli 2011)

Äh... Der Tausender soll ein ganzes Bike und nicht nur den Rahmen bezahlen können?! Ein 150er Fully? Das ist ein Witz, oder? Selbst gebraucht... Mein Reign kostet als billigste Version auch schon 2.600 (meines kam auf 4.000).


----------



## scylla (13. Juli 2011)

ne, der rahmen... steht weiter vorn in seinem ersten post


----------



## MissQuax (13. Juli 2011)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Ich finde das Profilbild von FR-Sniper mehr als daneben. Und dann ein Posting im LO... Naja.



Was mann kann, kann frau auch: habe mir mal ein adäquates Benutzerbilder zugelegt! 

  


So wie auf dem Benutzerbild wünscht sich das manche Frau, nicht wenige Männer setzen das eher so um:


----------



## mangolassi (13. Juli 2011)

@frog: Ich warte noch. Bin gespannt ob es so fährt wie es aussieht.

P.S. Ich blicks nicht wie der die Flaschen da fest gemacht hat. Aber wenigstens ists kein Dosenbier.


----------



## MelleD (13. Juli 2011)

@MissQuax


----------



## greenhorn-biker (13. Juli 2011)

dann mach ich auch mal mit aber mit Stil


----------



## Mausoline (13. Juli 2011)

@MissQuax 

ich hatte sowieso noch kein Benutzerbild


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. Juli 2011)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> das schon, fallen aber alle durch irgendeinen punkt wieder raus!
> 
> einzig das Xprezo Gamjam erfüllt alle punkte (preis hab ich grad nicht gesehn(?!)) ist aber etwas zu exotisch (falls es doch mal probleme gibt!)
> 
> ...



Wenn du sowas gefunden hast, dann sag Bescheid! Ich find ja schon die Bedingung mit dem Gewicht fast unerfüllbar! Alle Rahmen, die eine Geometrie für 150mm FW haben, wiegen um die 3kg oder sogar noch mehr, von der Überstands- bzw. Sattelrohrhöhe mal ganz zu schweigen. Ich würd ja sogar dafür noch Geld ausgeben, aber z.B. auf einem Liteville fühl ich ich nicht wirklich wohl, irgendwie nur draufgepflanzt. Da kann ich auch mein Steppi behalten.


----------



## Thorsten_71 (20. Juli 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen,
schönes Thema habt ihr aufgemacht, wenn ich mal nicht weiter komme werde ich mich an euch wenden.
Gut das es euch gibt


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (9. August 2011)

Hi,

suche für meine Freundin einen neuen Hardtail Rahmen in 16 Zoll bzw. 40 cm und habe keine Ahnung was es da ( schönes und gutes ) gibt.

Das Bike wird eine Überraschung, es ist nicht eilig, der Rahmen soll aber Top sein. Er darf nicht schwarz oder weiss sein ( Kommentar: das sind keine Farben  ) , hellgrün/weiss oder pink/weiss wäre aber sehr willkommen  . Die Farbauswahl ist nicht abschliessend.

Merida möchte sie lieber nicht.

Den Rest vom Bike suche ich selbst aus ( Federgabel Magura Durin Race 100, XTR Trail Gruppe 3x10, LRS so um die 1400g von Thomas ), sie fährt vorwiegend uphill, auch mal 1600-1800hm und downhill eher weil sie wieder vom Berg runter muss.

Bin sehr froh für Eure Hilfe.

LG Eugen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (9. August 2011)

Hört sich für mich schon auf dem Papier eher gewichtsoptimiert an...  


Darf´s Carbon sein? 
Spielt die Marke eine Rolle? 
Welche Rahmenform? 
Race oder Tour? (Also komfortorientiert oder sportlich?)
Preisvorstellung?

Die Mädels haben sicher noch mehr Fragen - und Tipps, wenn alle beantwortet sind. In der Größe bleibt nicht mehr viel...


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (9. August 2011)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Hört sich für mich schon auf dem Papier eher gewichtsoptimiert an...
> 
> 
> Darf´s Carbon sein?
> ...


 
- Es darf auch Carbon sein
- Keine bestimmte Marke, wenn es geht halt nicht Merida
- Zur Zeit fährt sie Diamantrahmenform mit Race Geo
- Race
- Offen, es soll ein richtig cooles Radl werden wo sie sich so richtig darüber freut und das nicht nur unterm Weihnachtsbaum

Ich baue das Rad selbst auf.

LG Eugen


----------



## Bergradlerin (9. August 2011)

Ich werfe man in den Ring:


Giant XtC Comp (Carbon)
Größe S (39 cm)
weiß-silber

Mit XTR locker unter 10 Kilo. Farbige Spielereien und einen geilen LRS dran, dann hat frau immer wieder mal was Neues und in Summe doch was Neutrales. Muss ja auch zu den Klamotten passen, gell?!    In der Größe flext Carbon halt nicht mehr sehr, aber der Rahmen ist auch angepasst, nicht nur einfach kleiner.


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (9. August 2011)

Sie mag Farben und ja, gewichtsoptimiert  .


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (9. August 2011)

Sieht schon mal sehr gut aus, vielen Dank. Und dann einfach jeweils Farben überkleben ?


----------



## Bergradlerin (9. August 2011)

Nimm ihn doch in weiß! Schwarz ist... naja. Ich hatte vorher auch einen schwarzen Rahmen, allerdings in Sichtcarbon. Das wirkt dann doch etwas anders...


----------



## Hoenning (6. September 2011)

Morgen die Damen,

ich habe mal eine Frage, nachdem ich mit der Sufu nichts gescheites gefunden habe und Erfahrungen aus ..ähh..erster Hand sinnvoll sind.

Meine Holde fährt den Selle Italia Flite Max (Tinker Juarez) und kommt nicht wirklich damit zurecht. Bevor wir jetzt rummessen und zum (Geburtstags-)Kauf losstürzen, wäre ein Tipp nützlich, welcher Sattel sich bei euch bewährt hat. Ein Selle solls gerne sein, irgendeine Gelvariante? Was hat sich bei euch so an dieser Kontaktstelle zum Bike so bewährt?

Achso, sie fährt derzeit Touren bis 80km. Nichts trickymässiges, wo die Sattelform eventuell eine Rolle spielen könnte. 

Für ein paar Hints wäre ich sehr dankbar. (Oder ein Link zu einer Diskussion hier, die ich vielleicht übersehen habe). Danke.


----------



## scylla (6. September 2011)

sattelfragen lassen sich eigentlich nie per forum beantworten.

ich kann dir nur aus persönlicher erfahrung sagen, dass für mich z.b. pauschal mehr oder weniger alle selle italia und fizik sättel rausfallen, weil die form mir einfach nicht passen will. die sind mir zu sehr nach oben "gewölbt". super passen für meinen hintern z.B. die eher flach bauenden specialized sättel.

ist das ihr erster sattel oder hat sie schon mehrere durch? einfach mal durch mehrere marken durchprobieren!
vielleicht mal beim händler nach einem testsattel fragen, oder nach einem rückgaberecht.


----------



## Hoenning (6. September 2011)

Danke Scylla. Dass das sehr individuell ist ist mir bewusst. Ist ja bei mir auch so. Das großartige investieren in Sättel wollte sie vermeiden - das wäre auch für'n Ar... 

Aber deine Anregungen nehme ich gerne auf und suche mal. Mit den Händlern hier vor Ort ist so eine Sache. Im Versandhandel kaufen, fahren und umtauschen ist nicht unser Ding. Letztlich frage ich genau wegen dieser Problematik hier um wenigstens sinnvoll einzugrenzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (6. September 2011)

Ich mag auch lieber gerade und harte Sättel lieber. Komme z.B. mit dem Terry RS gut klar, der normale ist für mich nicht ganz so bequem. Da ich aber den RS nun auf den Renner geschraub hab, hab ich mir fürs MTB einen Selle Italia Lady Gel Flow gekauft. Die Form passt mir recht gut (ähnlich zum Terry), allerdings ist er etwas weicher. Der Selle Italia SLK ist eigentlich auch ein super Sattel, weil er keine definierte Sitzposition hat und man gut mal weiter vorne oder weiter hinten sitzen kann, allerdings ist er zum Trailfahren nicht sehr gut geeignet, weil die Ecken sehr hart sind und man dann auf der Oberschenkelinnenseite schwer mißhandelt aussieht. Aber wenn man nix fährt, wo man oft hinter den Sattel muss, eine gute Option (leider auch nicht ganz billig).


----------



## scylla (6. September 2011)

das mit "hart" ist ein sehr guter Punkt!
Gerade bei den angesprochenen doch etwas längeren Strecken bis 80 km kann ein anfangs plüschig bequemer weicher Gel-Sattel irgendwann sehr schmerzhaft werden, wenn man in dem weichen Polster einsinkt und sich dabei irgendwelche Gefäße und Nerven einklemmt. Daher für lange Touren lieber ein harter Sattel, auch wenn der beim ersten Draufsitzen vielleicht nicht so bequem erscheinen mag. Herren- oder Unisex-Sättel sind da oft besser, da die Damenmodelle meist sehr plüschig gepolstert sind.

Von SQLab weiß ich z.B. dass man den Sattel bei Nichtgefallen zurückgeben kann gegen eine Wertminderung von 10. Vielleicht gleich mit einer Sitzknochen-Vermessung (die nehmen aber auch nur ein Stück Wellpappe, wo man sich draufsetzt... im Grunde kann man das auch zu Hause tun)... das könnte schon mal bei der Wahl der richtigen Breite helfen, oder zumindest einen Ansatzpunkt liefern, wobei ich allerdings nicht behaupten will, dass das die ultimative Lösung ist (bei mir hat die Sitzknochen-Vermess-Methode nicht funktioniert).
Oder z.B. bei Hibike kann man sich Testsättel leihen (ist allerdings nur praktisch, wenn man beim Ladengeschäft "um die Ecke" wohnt).
Aber auch beim kleinen Händler vor Ort sollte sich sowas ausmachen lassen, wenn er einigermaßen gut drauf ist. Einfach mal nachfragen, ob man mal einen Testsattel für einen Tag oder ein Wochenende ausleihen kann! Selbst wenn das ein paar Euro "Leihgebühr" kosten sollte, würde ich es in Kauf nehmen, da immer noch billiger als 10 verschiedene unpassende Sättel kaufen


----------



## dubbel (6. September 2011)

Hoenning schrieb:


> ...fährt xy und kommt nicht wirklich damit zurecht.


d.h.? 
zu weich / zu hart? (s.o.)
zu schmal / zu breit?
druckstellen? 
scheuerstellen?
taubheit?

ansonsten kann man imho schlecht was "besseres" vorschlagen.


----------



## Hoenning (6. September 2011)

dubbel schrieb:


> d.h.?
> zu weich / zu hart? (s.o.)
> zu schmal / zu breit?
> druckstellen?
> ...



Soweit ich mitbekommen habe: Druckstellen (also Schmerzen), zu schmal und Taubheit in Form von eingeschlafenen Füßen.


----------



## scylla (6. September 2011)

Schmerzen und taube Füße habe ich beim Fizik Aliante und besonders schlimm wenn ich mal kurz (10 min reichen) auf dem Selle Italia SLR von meinem Freund sitze auch. Ich führe das darauf zurück, dass ich durch die recht nach oben gewölbte Form der Sättel (einerseits sind seitlich die Kanten nach unten gewölbt und andererseits ist auch der Mittelteil ist in Längsrichtung eher nach oben gewölbt als gerade oder nach unten gewölbt, wie ich es eigentlich bräuchte) nicht auf den Sitzknochen zu sitzen komme, sondern auf etwas empfindlicheren Teilen weiter vorne. Dadurch empfinde ich vor allem den SLR auch als zu schmal, was aber laut Spezifikation nicht stimmt. Der hat genauso 13cm wie der Specialized Phenom SL, auf dem ich perfekt auch den ganzen Tag sitzen kann ohne Probleme zu bekommen. Der Phenom ist sehr flach im hinteren Bereich, so dass ich hier wirklich auf den Sitzknochen zu sitzen komme.
SQLab arbeitet mit einem ähnlichen Prinzip, nur noch extremer. Da ist der hintere Bereich vom Sattel sogar leicht erhöht. Ich habe mir leider nach Sitzknochenvermessung einen windelweichen SQlab (weiß gar nicht mehr welches Modell) in 15cm Breite andrehen lassen und hatte auch damit enorme Probleme, da es mir alles abgeklemmt hat (war wohl dann wiederum zu breit). Nun habe ich einen 611 in 13cm Breite ausprobiert, und zwar die Liteville-Edition ohne die Geleinlagen, die dadurch noch ein bisschen härter ist, und den finde ich jetzt top!

Was zusätzlich noch hilft, sollte das Problem tatsächlich ähnlich geartet sein wie bei mir ist, noch ein bisschen mit der Sattelneigung rum zu experimentieren. Ich habe meine Sättel alle etwas nach vorne gekippt, allerdings nicht so sehr dass ich nach vorne rutschen würde, sondern nur ganz leicht um sicher zu stellen, dass ich wirklich nur auf den Sitzknochen aufsitze. Mit der Sattelneigung solltet ihr also imho auf jeden Fall auch mal rumspielen.


----------



## Hoenning (6. September 2011)

Das ist ne gute Idee. Ich habe ihr den absolut waagerecht ausgerichtet. Gut, gut...

Werde ich heute mal antesten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BineMX (6. September 2011)

Bei mir paßt auch der Speciazlized Phenom am besten. Komme mit nach oben gewölbten auch nicht zurecht. Fahre den Phenom SL in 143er Breite auf dem MTB, RR und dem CX. Letztens 10Std. auf dem RR ohne größere Probleme. Der 130er war mir zu schmal. Hoffe jetzt noch günstig einen für meinen Hometrainer auftreiben zu können...


----------



## scylla (6. September 2011)

@BieneMX
Wollen wir eine Petition an Specialized starten, den SL wieder aufzulegen? 

Die neuen Phenoms sind nicht nur hässlich und sackschwar, sondern sitzen sich auch nicht mehr so gut


----------



## Chrige (6. September 2011)

Ich habe den Specialized Women's BG Jett Comp und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Der war serienmässig auf meinem Bike und ich kann bis jetzt nicht klagen. Früher hatte ich einen anderen Sattel (leider weiss ich die Marke nicht mehr) auf meinem alten Bike und hatte auch immer Probleme. Als Anfängerin dachte ich, dass dies einfach dazugehört, bis ich mir ein neues Bike gekauft habe und somit erfahren konnte, dass es auch Sattel gibt, die nicht schmerzen . Wie schon scylla führe ich es darauf zurück, dass ich jetzt auf den Sitzknochen sitze und vorher das Gewicht eher auf dem vorderen Bereich hatte.
Und gute Bikehosen helfen auch .


----------



## BineMX (6. September 2011)

@scylla: Bin dabei! Ist mir no gar ned aufgefallen!! Hab den 2010er SL 3x, davon 2 über ebay gekauft, und den 130er dort vertickt. Einen schwarzen 143er SL bräucht ich aber noch... 
Hast du den Toupe schon getestet? Liebäugel da mit der Sworks Version für´s RR


----------



## scylla (6. September 2011)

BineMX schrieb:


> @scylla: Bin dabei! Ist mir no gar ned aufgefallen!! Hab den 2010er SL 3x, davon 2 über ebay gekauft, und den 130er dort vertickt. Einen schwarzen 143er SL bräucht ich aber noch...
> Hast du den Toupe schon getestet? Liebäugel da mit der Sworks Version für´s RR



Den Toupe hatte ich auch schon. Den fand ich auch recht gut, wenn auch nicht ganz so bequem wie den Phenom. Allerdings ging mir der (am RR) recht schnell kaputt (Riss in der Kunststoffschale unterm Polster), dann habe ich halt doch wieder einen Phenom genommen.


----------



## dubbel (6. September 2011)

moment mal: taube füße durch den falschen sattel?


----------



## scylla (6. September 2011)

seltsam, wo die nerven überall so langlaufen, gell!


----------



## dubbel (6. September 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> seltsam, wo die nerven überall so langlaufen, gell!



eben. 
in meinem verständnis der topographischen anatomie könnte doch nur ein sehr, sehr breiter sattel da was einklemmen. 
seltsam. 
aber man lernt nie aus...


----------



## scylla (6. September 2011)

dubbel schrieb:


> eben.
> in meinem verständnis der topographischen anatomie könnte doch nur ein sehr, sehr breiter sattel da was einklemmen.
> seltsam.
> aber man lernt nie aus...



ich habe zwar nicht viel ahnung von topographischer anatomie, aber wie sich eingeschlafene zehen anfühlen ist mir bekannt. bei einem zu breiten sattel passiert das auch, da hast du recht. aber halt auch bei einem anderweitig unpassenden sattel in der richtigen breite. warum?  ist aber so.


----------



## Hoenning (6. September 2011)

Naja...je nachdem wovon der Nerv gereizt wird - ob durch einen unpassend breiten Sattel, durch eine Sattelkante bei einem schmalen Sitzteil, eine unglückliche Sitzposition. Im Endeffekt ist es belastend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (14. September 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Schmerzen und taube Füße habe ich beim Fizik Aliante und besonders schlimm wenn ich mal kurz (10 min reichen) auf dem Selle Italia SLR von meinem Freund sitze auch. Ich führe das darauf zurück, dass ich durch die recht nach oben gewölbte Form der Sättel (einerseits sind seitlich die Kanten nach unten gewölbt und andererseits ist auch der Mittelteil ist in Längsrichtung eher nach oben gewölbt als gerade oder nach unten gewölbt, wie ich es eigentlich bräuchte) nicht auf den Sitzknochen zu sitzen komme, sondern auf etwas empfindlicheren Teilen weiter vorne. Dadurch empfinde ich vor allem den SLR auch als zu schmal, was aber laut Spezifikation nicht stimmt. Der hat genauso 13cm wie der Specialized Phenom SL, ..........



@ Scylla

das "Übel" bei dem SLR und dem Aliante ist, das die Seiten zu Stark abfallen und somit die Fahrerin oder der Fahrer eher auf dem"Dammbereich" sitzen und sich somit einen reihe von Nerven abklemmen. Wie wer genau seine Sattelbreite misst ist genauso unterschiedlich und unbekannt wie bei den Reifenherstellern, da ist ein 2,25 Schwalbe Reifen im Vergleich zu einem 2,25 Maxxis  breiter  

Reale / Netto Sattelbreite lässt sich am Sattel nur da messen bevor die Fläche "abkippt". Die Bikebravos messen mit einem "Optimierten/ Umgebauten" Messchieber. 
Meine "Lady" fühlt sich je nach Rad auf einem Selle T 1, einem Fizik Pave xc oder einem Fizik Aliante wohl......hat aber auch ein paar Sonnenaufgänge gedauert bist das alles passte.


----------



## scylla (14. September 2011)

Hi ollo,
genau das wollte ich beschreiben. Du hast es glaub besser und verständlicher hinbekommen


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Dezember 2011)

wenn die füße kribbeln, sind sie doch eingeschlafen?
das kenne ich bei langen auffahrten, auch an den händen.

wenn man nix mehr merkt, dann erst sind es doch die nerven?


----------



## ollo (19. Dezember 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> wenn die füße kribbeln, sind sie doch eingeschlafen?
> das kenne ich bei langen auffahrten, auch an den händen.
> 
> wenn man nix mehr merkt, dann erst sind es doch die nerven?





wenn mann nix mehr merkt, kann es auch an einem fehlenden Chromosom liegen 

etwas Fachlektüre für Dich 

http://www.gesundheit.de/wissen/hae...chlafene-gliedmasse-blutstau-oder-nervensache


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Dezember 2011)

ich nenne das "Schlafsack".


----------



## Bocacanosa (22. Januar 2012)

Hallo!

Ich bräuchte auch mal eure Hilfe. Meine Freundin fährt momentan eine Cube Acid in 16 Zoll. Das ist aber ein Tickzu groß und nicht wirklich das, was sie sich vorgestellt hat. Sie möchte doch mehr und mehr Trails (überwiegend S1 - S2) fahren...

Daher meine Frage:

Wir suchen ein Fully mit Luftgabel, wo man auf jeden Fall eine Trinkflasche im Rahmen montieren kann.

Körpergröße: 1,62 m
Schrittlänge: 64,5 cm
Gewicht: 56 kg
Preisobergrenze: 2.000 Euro 

Bevorzugte Farben: schwarz, türkis


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Januar 2012)

Wir haben nach langer Suche ein Rotwild X1 in "S" für meine Freundin gekauft.
Passt perfekt, Sattel ist voll versenkbar, Fahrwerk sehr sensibel (wichtig für leichte Personen)
Rotwild baut eher "kleine" Bikes.

Ein 2011 er Modell dürft noch sehr günstig zu haben sein.


----------



## Thorsten_71 (22. Januar 2012)

Hallo Bocacanosa,
schau doch mal hier das ist extra für Damen ab 15 Zoll vielleicht reicht es ja schon für eure zwecke.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k173/a58287/stage-diva.html?mfid=52

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Bocacanosa (22. Januar 2012)

Thorsten_71 schrieb:


> Hallo Bocacanosa,
> schau doch mal hier das ist extra für Damen ab 15 Zoll vielleicht reicht es ja schon für eure zwecke.
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k173/a58287/stage-diva.html?mfid=52
> ...



Das hat aber 2 Nachteile:

1. Es ist nicht schwarz oder türkis.

2. Lieferzeit ca. 10 Wochen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Januar 2012)

ach ja, falls des X1 zuviel Federweg haben sollte, gibt auch noch das C1.


----------



## Thorsten_71 (22. Januar 2012)

Ja leider nur weiß ,dabei ist doch bekannt das unsere Mädels es auch bunt mögen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Januar 2012)

na dann halt doch das x1 in schwarz...


----------



## 4mate (22. Januar 2012)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Bevorzugte Farben: schwarz, türkis




So in  etwa?


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Januar 2012)

ne, so: http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/sixcms/media.php/6/thumbnails/bigfive0385.jpg.2631635.jpg


----------



## Bocacanosa (22. Januar 2012)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Preisobergrenze: 2.000 Euro
> 
> [...]





RockyRider66 schrieb:


> na dann halt doch das x1 in schwarz...




Finde den Fehler?!? 

Oder nenne eine Quelle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Januar 2012)

Suche mal intensiv nach 2011er Modellen, da wirst du was finden.
Bei Schaltwerk-Bikes z. B....


----------



## Pacpacpac (15. Februar 2012)

Hallo LO-Unterforum,
ich brauche eure Hilfe! Meine bessere Hälfte sucht nach einem neuen Fahrrad. Zur Zeit besitzt sie ein Hardtail, das nächste soll aber ein Fully werden. Gesucht werden 180/170 mm Federweg und ein haltbarer Rahmen. Es handelt sich also um einen "Freerider". Problem, das Fahrrad soll tourentauglich sein, die Geometrie also nicht zu 100% auf Downhill ausgelegt. Ein langhubiges AM soll es aber auch nicht sein.

Wir würden gerne bei einem Händler im Ruhrpott kaufen, Direktvertrieb wäre aber auch möglich. 
Problematisch wird es zudem beim Preis, mehr als 2.000 Euro soll es nicht kosten und gebraucht soll es auch nicht sein. 2011er Modelle wären natürlich kein Problem.
Bisher von uns gesichtet aber aus diversen Gründen verworfen:
Enduro, SX-Trail, Slash, Scratch, Hanzz und das Voltage.

Favorit zur Zeit: YT Industries, das neue Wicked bzw. Noton.

Falls euch noch Ideen einfallen bitte nennen!
(Und ja ich habe die Suche genutzt und das ist trotzdem die gefühlt 100tste Nachfrage )


----------



## CrossX (15. Februar 2012)

SX-Trail und Enduro werden für den Preis wohl kaum drin sein wenn du ein Neurad haben willst. Außerdem muss deine bessere Hälfte schon verdammt fit sein wenn sie mit dem SX noch Touren fahren will. 

Wie groß ist sie denn? Meine Freundin hatte bei der Suche nach einem 150mm Enduro/AM schon Probleme überhaupt noch nen geeigneten Rahmen zu finden. Je mehr Federweg es wird, desdo geringer wird die Rahmenauswahl.


----------



## Nuala (15. Februar 2012)

CrossX schrieb:


> SX-Trail und Enduro werden für den Preis wohl kaum drin sein wenn du ein Neurad haben willst. Außerdem muss deine bessere Hälfte schon verdammt fit sein wenn sie mit dem SX noch Touren fahren will.
> 
> Wie groß ist sie denn? Meine Freundin hatte bei der Suche nach einem 150mm Enduro/AM schon Probleme überhaupt noch nen geeigneten Rahmen zu finden. Je mehr Federweg es wird, desdo geringer wird die Rahmenauswahl.



Also ich fahre das 2011er SX Trail in S und das ist mit KindShock eigentlich ganz gut für Touren geeignet. Klar, ein CC-Schnittchen mit Carbon Hardtail hängt mich locker berghoch ab, aber dafür sind für abwärts viele Reserven da. Aber es kommt auch immer darauf an, was man unter "Touren" versteht...  30 km und 1000hm sind das Maximum für mich, aber ich bin auch ziemlich weit von FIT entfernt


----------



## CrossX (15. Februar 2012)

Klar ist immer die Frage was ne Tour ist. Meine Freundin hat sich letztendlich für ein Speci Pitch entschieden. Hat zwar nur 160/150 Federweg, aber dafür ist es mit Tourenbereifung noch deutlich unter 15kg. Damit kann man je nach Fitnesstand auch schonmal 50km in Angriff nehmen ohne am letzten Berg zu verrecken.


----------



## Pacpacpac (15. Februar 2012)

Also recht fit ist sie schon, Größe wäre ca. 170cm. Es ist aber auch verrückt wieviele Hersteller es gibt, die Produkte in diesem Bereich anbieten, wie soll man da einen Überblick erhalten...
Fall jemand hier das Canyon Torque FRX 50. Playzone kennt, ist das zu downhill-lastig?

Danke für die bisherigen Antworten.


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Februar 2012)

Nimm ein Rotwild E1 in "M" von 2011.
Frag dich mal bei den Händlern durch.


----------



## Pacpacpac (15. Februar 2012)

Welches Rotwild E1 denn bitte genau, da gibts es diverse Varianten?

Aus Interesse, wie schaut es denn mit der tourentauglichkeit bei einem Slopestyle - Bike wie dem YT Play aus?


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Februar 2012)

Die einfachste Ausstattung, mehr wirst du fÃ¼r 2kâ¬ nicht bekommen.
Tourentauglichkeit mit einem der besten dezeit erhÃ¤ltlichen Endurohinterbauten.
Voll versenkbate SattelstÃ¼tze.

Ich fahre es seit Oktober, fÃ¼r <2kâ¬


----------



## Pacpacpac (15. Februar 2012)

Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Februar 2012)

Schau mal auf der Rotwildseite nach Händlern.
Die würde ich mal abtelefonieren.
Regenhardt in Koblenz ist eine gute Adresse.


----------



## Johnny Rico (16. Februar 2012)

Hallo die Damen,

ich möchte meine Freundin, die noch nicht Rad fährt, mit einem Mountainbike beschenken und dieses selbst aufbauen. Interesse am Radsport hat sie schon mal bekundet. 

Die Schrittlänge auszumessen fällt wegen des Überraschungsfaktors erst einmal flach, aber Ihre Körpergröße beträgt 1.63m und sie hat - lt. Ihrer eigenen Aussage - eher kurze Beine.

Würde ein Rahmen (Hardtail für 100mm FW) mit folgenden Maßen eurer Erfahrung nach vorraussichtlich passen?

OR Länge: 56cm
Sitzrohr: 42cm
Steuerrohr: 13cm

Es wäre eine "Lady" Geometrie mit tiefer angesetztem Oberrohr für mehr Überstandshöhe.

Ferner würde ich gern von euch wissen, welche Vorbaulänge ihr empfehlen würdet. (Klar, dass man hier noch experimentieren muss) Ich dachte an einen 80er.

Ach ja, fändet ihr einen 635er Lowriser zu breit für so ein Rad?

Danke schön!

VG
Markus


----------



## 4mate (16. Februar 2012)

Johnny Rico schrieb:


> Interesse am Radsport hat sie schon mal bekundet.









Johnny Rico schrieb:


> Die Schrittlänge auszumessen fällt wegen des Überraschungsfaktors erst einmal flach,


Davon ist auf jeden Fall  unbedingt abzuraten


----------



## Frau Rauscher (16. Februar 2012)

mach das doch andersrum, sammel alle Komponenten zusammen, bis auf Rahmen, Vorbau, Lenker und viell. Sattel. das packst Du alles in eine Kiste und schenkst es ihr... den Rest sucht ihr dann zusammen aus, so kann sie ein bisschen mitbestimmen, und Rahmengröße/Lenkerbreite etc. könnt ihr besser ermitteln 

Also ICH würde mich darüber freuen


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Februar 2012)

Lenker würde ich direkt auf 680- 700mm gehen.
Gibt ein sichers Gefühl von Anfang an.
Vorbaulänge richtet sich sicher nach dem Oberrohr.
Lieber ein langes Oberrohr mit einem kurzen Vorbau als umgekehrt.
80mm halte ich in jedem Fall für die Obergrenze, eher etwas weniger.
Überstandshöhe ist sehr wichtig!

Und ganz wichtig!
Das Bike muss der ihr gefallen, sonst findet sie kein Gefallen am Bike.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (16. Februar 2012)

Die idee von Frau Rauscher finde ich auch nicht schlecht  
Such am besten schonmal alle technischen Teile zusammen,wovon deine Freundin wahrscheinlich sowieso keine ahnung haben wird und es ihr somit auch egal ist 
Und da Frauen (vor allem Anfängerinnen  ) Aussehen und Farbe sehr wichtig ist,kann sie sich gleichzeitig zB den Rahmen aussuchen der ihr am besten gefällt und dann in dem Fall dann auch noch passt 
PS: bzgl. Lenker würde ich eher einen nicht zu breiten wählen! Da sie mit 1,63m nicht die größte ist und wahrscheinlich eher zierlich, wird ihr das am Anfang eher unbequem vorkommen und ihr den Spaß nehmen, vor allem weil man dauernd angst hat mit den enden iwo hängen zu bleiben^^. Spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung, habe letztes Jahr selbst erst angefangen und gleich mal im Forum nachgefragt wie man denn den Lenker kürzen kann :-D!Wobei ich mich mittlerweile dran gewöhnt hab, aber auch schon immer ein "Fahrradmensch" war.


----------



## Johnny Rico (17. Februar 2012)

Danke für die guten Tipps!

Ich bin mir eigentlich ziemlich sicher, dass ihr der Rahmen farblich gefallen wird (feuerrot&glänzend). Ich glaube, über eine Kiste mit Fahrradteilen und anschließende Teilerecherche würde sie sich hingegen nicht so sehr freuen. Da fehlt das Interesse an der Technik an sich; Rollen muss es, und das am besten sofort 

Wenn machbar, würde ich gern noch die Tauchrohre der Federgabel in der gleichen Farbe lackieren lassen, so dass sich ein harmonisches Bild ergibt.

Der Rahmen wäre ein günstiges Modell, so dass ein späterer Tausch kein Weltuntergang wäre. Aber es wäre halt schon toll, wenn er von der Geo her einigermaßen passt für Ihre Körpermaße.

Also, Danke noch mal!


----------



## silberwald (17. Februar 2012)

Für die Tauchrohre der Federgabel in gleicher Farbe, schau mal bei gocycle.de nach. Mit Aufpreis in jeder RAL Farbe erhältlich.


----------



## 4mate (17. Februar 2012)

Johnny Rico schrieb:


> Aber es wäre halt schon toll, wenn er von der Geo her einigermaßen passt für Ihre Körpermaße.


Ohne die genauen Maße zu kennen ist das ein Lotteriespiel.
Ein 560er Oberrohr scheint mir schon mal zu lang, bei 163cm Körperlänge:

http://www.zweiradcenter-stadler.de/praesent/rahmen/rahmen2.htm

http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/rahmenhoehe-groesse-ermitteln.htm
siehe Punkt 1.4.1

http://www.rsf-donnersberg.de/geometrie_rechner.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (17. Februar 2012)

Das denke ich auch.
Ich bin 161 cm groß, allerdings mit eher langen Beinen.
Oberrohrlänge bei meinen Bikes beträgt (wichtig: waagrecht gemessen, Mitte Sattelstütze bis Mitte Steuerrohr) zwischen 51 cm (Allmountain/Enduro) und 53 cm (Hardtail/Race-Fully). Dazu noch unterschiedliche Vorbaulängen zwischen 40 und 100 mm. Damit und mit einem mehr oder weniger gekröpften Lenker kann man einiges ausgleichen, aber wenn der Rahmen viel zu groß ist wird es trotzdem nichts.
Sattelrohrlängen bei Hardtail und Racefully 40 cm, Allmountain und Enduro 38 cm.
Nach Schrittlängenmessung (74 cm) hätte ich Bikes mit Sattelrohrlängen von 43 cm und entsprechend längerem Oberrohr fahren sollen. Die damalige Probefahrt auf einem Bike in dieser Größe war nach 5 Minuten beendet. Ging gar nicht, auch wenn die Überstandhöhe ausreichend war. Die Schrittlänge ist halt nicht alleine maßgebend, Arm- und Rumpflänge sind mindestens genauso wichtig.

Aber schnapp dir doch mal heimlich eine lange Hose von ihr, die ihr in der Länge optimal passt, also nicht gekrempelt werden muss, und messe die Länge der Innennaht. Diese Länge kommt der Schritlänge ziemlich nahe. Die Innennaht ist zwar länger als die Schrittlänge, aber wenn die Hose angezogen 1-2 cm über dem Boden endet gleicht sich das wieder aus. Zumindest hast du mal einen Anhaltspunkt.


----------



## Luisa_220 (22. Februar 2012)

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich wollte mich kurz vorstellen, bin ganz neu dazu gekommen 

Ich liebäugel auch schon eine Weile mit einem Citybike, aber bisher hab ich noch nicht das Richtige gefunden. Es darf auch nicht zu teuer sein....Low Budget
Hat jemand einen Tipp, wo man diese Bikes günstig erwerben kann??

LG


----------



## Rookpat (22. Februar 2012)

Hallo an die Ladies, 

ich will meine Freundin mit Kleidung von Platzangst beschenken. Bin mir leider noch sehr unsicher mit den Größen. Eine ordentliche size chart hab ich leider nicht finden können. 

Gibt es hier Frauen die mit der Trailcheck Short und dem Entire Women's Jacket unterwegs sind und ihre Erfahrungen mit der Größe erzählen würden? 

Gruß


----------



## mtbbee (22. Februar 2012)

Luisa_220 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen!
> 
> Ich wollte mich kurz vorstellen, bin ganz neu dazu gekommen
> 
> ...



Tipp von mir wäre http://www.ebay.de/itm/190639647730?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

Günstig, wartungsfrei würde ich sogar behaupten, Citybike mit allem was man braucht: Schutzbleche, Träger, Licht


----------



## MelleD (23. Februar 2012)

Rookpat schrieb:


> Hallo an die Ladies,
> 
> ich will meine Freundin mit Kleidung von Platzangst beschenken. Bin mir leider noch sehr unsicher mit den Größen. Eine ordentliche size chart hab ich leider nicht finden können.
> 
> ...


 
Also generell finde ich, dass Platzangst recht groß ausfällt.... 
Bei Jacken kann ich sagen, dass xs bei denen mehr nen s ist, wenn nicht sogar m.... 
Shorts das selbe Spielchen, obwohl ich es da eh nen bisschen lockerer mag.


----------



## blutbuche (23. Februar 2012)

hab die platzangsz trail hose in S - geht , is aber immer noch recht "locker" ..  auch die shirts fallen gross aus ... besser vorher probieren .-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rookpat (24. Februar 2012)

Vielen Dank. Ich hab einfach mal zwei Größen bestellt


----------



## cytrax (29. Februar 2012)

Sind die Damenversionen nicht seitlich mit Klett verstellbar? Die Männergrößen fallen jedenfalls völlig unterschiedlich aus.


----------



## Bocacanosa (1. März 2012)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich bräuchte auch mal eure Hilfe. Meine Freundin fährt momentan eine Cube Acid in 16 Zoll. Das ist aber ein Tickzu groß und nicht wirklich das, was sie sich vorgestellt hat. Sie möchte doch mehr und mehr Trails (überwiegend S1 - S2) fahren...
> 
> ...




Es ist im Endeffekt ein Cube AMS WLS Pro 2011 in 15 Zoll geworden.


P.S. Verkaufe Cube Acid in 16 Zoll


----------



## Manuel-1989 (11. März 2012)

Hallo,

meine Freundin ist nun auch auf den Geschmack gekommen und möchte sich gerne ein eigenes Bike zulegen, ich selber fahre ein Cube Stereo - Sie wollte es aber erstmal etwas ruhiger anfangen - also evtl. ein Hardtail.

Sollte bis max ~ 900 Euro kosten und darf gerne auch gebraucht sein.

Ist es allgemein zu empfehlen ein Ladybike zu kaufen oder wäre ein Männermodell auch akzeptabel - gibts gebraucht eben viel mehr Auswahl. 

Sie ist 1,73 groß und wiegt ca. 60 Kilo - genau will Sie es nicht verraten 

Vielen Dank im Vorraus!
Grüße Manu


----------



## Chaotenkind (11. März 2012)

Wenn es nicht von einer speziellen Farbe oder Blümchendekor abhängt, Männermodell. Bessere Auswahl, bessere Preise. Und groß genug ist sie ja, seufz.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (11. März 2012)

die Damenmodelle können von Vorteil sein, wenn die Dame einen kurzen Oberkörper hat... oft ist das Oberrohr auch schön niedrig... Ich bin trotzdem bisher mit normalen "unisex" Modellen klargekommen  Die haben i.d.R. auch das schönere Design


----------



## CrossX (11. März 2012)

Und die Herrenmodelle sind bei gleichem Preis meist etwas besser ausgestattet. Wenn der Rahmen passt und die Optik stimmt würde ich ein Herrenmodell nehmen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (12. März 2012)

Auf jeden Fall ein Herrenmodell! Damenbike ist, wie Frau Rauscher geschrieben hat, für sehr kleine Biker/innen sinnig, wenn die Überstandshöhe bei den Herrenmodellen nicht reicht oder das Oberrohr zu lang ist. Aber bei 1,71 hat sie ja echt viel Auswahl.


----------



## ventizm (14. März 2012)

...


----------



## fuertherbse (21. März 2012)

> Die Schrittlänge auszumessen fällt wegen des Überraschungsfaktors erst einmal flach



Schnapp dir 'ne jeans von ihr die gut sitzt und miss das aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elTorito (5. April 2012)

Hi Mädels, 

2 Jahre Geduld haben sich "ausbezahlt" ;-), meine Freundin ist nun aus freien Willen hingegangen und hat sich ein Bike gekauft, das Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 W , nun möchte ich ihr einen passenden Helm dazu schenken. Darf auch gerne was mit Blümchen sein, vielleicht Weiß Lila mit Blümchen? 

Lady Like Helme gibt es ja so einige, meine Freundin hat ein "Dickkopf" mit 59-64 cm Umfang (Maße Ihres jetzigen Helm). Hat jemand eine Quelle für mich wo es eine größere Auswahl an Frauen Helme gibt? Bzw. habt Ihr ein Tipp welcher Helm zu dem Bike passen könnte? 

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## 4mate (5. April 2012)

*Shopping-Ergebnisse für mtb helm damen weiß lila

**Shopping-Ergebnisse für mtb helm damen lila weiß*


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (5. April 2012)

elTorito schrieb:


> Hi Mädels,
> 
> 2 Jahre Geduld haben sich "ausbezahlt" ;-), meine Freundin ist nun aus freien Willen hingegangen und hat sich ein Bike gekauft, das Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 W , nun möchte ich ihr einen passenden Helm dazu schenken. Darf auch gerne was mit Blümchen sein, vielleicht Weiß Lila mit Blümchen?
> 
> ...


ich würde den Helm nicht "schenken": Sie sollte ihn schon vorher aufprobieren - ihr muss er schließlich auch passen.


----------



## elTorito (5. April 2012)

Hi, und Danke für die Links, soweit war ich schon  , 

die meisten sind allerdings unter 60 cm Kopfumfang. Habe jetzt den [ame="http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004DA12MS/"]Scott[/ame] (http:// www. amazon.de/dp/B004DA12MS ) Groove Contessabei Amazon gefunden in L, den werd ich mal probieren, der ist auch recht günstig, nur schade das kein Fliegengitter dabei ist. Haben die meisten Lilanen nicht, hehe. 



> ich würde den Helm nicht "schenken": Sie sollte ihn schon vorher aufprobieren - ihr muss er schließlich auch passen.


Im Laden findet man kaum solche "extravaganten" Helme, da bleibt wohl nur di eOption bestellen, anprobieren, wenn nicht passt zurück. Ihr jetziger mit 59-64 cm, ist Ihr meines erachtens nach ein Ticken zu Groß, Sie sieht das nicht so genau, weil Sie (glaube ich) wenns ginge, lieber ohne Helm fahren würde.. 

Ich danke. 
gruß
Peter

PS: Sorry, ich checks nicht mit dem Amazon Link einbinden


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (5. April 2012)

elTorito schrieb:


> Hi, und Danke für die Links, soweit war ich schon  ,
> 
> die meisten sind allerdings unter 60 cm Kopfumfang. Habe jetzt den Scott Groove Contessa  bei Amazon gefunden in L, den werd ich mal probieren, der ist auch recht günstig, nur schade das kein Fliegengitter dabei ist. Haben die meisten Lilanen nicht, hehe.
> 
> ...


Ich glaube, ich habe auch einen 64er Helm. Den kannst Du dir aber auch von deinem Laden schicken lassen und dort aufprobieren. Und dann ggf. kaufen oder nicht. Und wenn Du glaubst, der Helm wäre zu groß, dann würde ich das so schnell wie möglich ändern. Hier mal ein Motorradfahrer, der seinen Helm verliert.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZmKt1pxNLs"]Marco Simoncelli crash - Accident at Sepang Malaysia 2011 rip      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## elTorito (5. April 2012)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Und wenn Du glaubst, der Helm wäre zu groß, dann würde ich das so schnell wie möglich ändern.



Bin gerade dabei das zu ändern ;-) Bisher sind wir meistens nur Radtouren gefahren über Wiese, Schotter Wald, also so Strecken wo viele überhaupt kein Helm tragen, da hab ich nochmal ein Auge zugedrückt, jetzt wo es auch mal ins Gelände geht möchte ich natürlich auf Nummer sicher gehen. 

Ihren jetzigen Helm hat Sie sich selber geholt, wurde meines erachtens nach aber falsch beraten, Sie meinte das der Verkäufer ihr auch gesagt hat das zwischen Riemen und Kinn noch locker 3 Finger passen sollten, das kann und will ich nicht so recht glauben, für mich sitzt nen Helm erst wenn aufn Kopf nichts mehr wackelt  

So, hab den Helm mal bestellt, bin mal gespannt  

Danke Nochmal.


----------



## littletitus (6. April 2012)

Salü!

Ich schreib hier mal rein für meine Dame! Sie fährt ein Kona Four Deluxe mit ner RS Psylo Gabel mit Coil, gebraucht gekauft! Das Problem ist ihr geringes Gewicht, sprich sie wiegt nur 45kg (bei 1,58m). Den hinteren Dämpfer (Fox Float RP2) krieg ich halbwegs so eingestellt das er bei ihrem Gewicht sauber arbeitet, bei der Gabel schauts da etwas anders aus, da es seitens RS keine Federn mehr für die Gabel gibt und ich auch mit suchen nix mehr bekomm (und es ist ne harte Feder drin...). Ich dachte jetzt dran die Gabel zu tauschen gegen ne einfachere Luftgabel ala Recon, Reba oder ähnliches aber was ich bisher so gehört hab, sind Luftgabeln bei diesem Gewicht auch eher am Limit was Funktion und Dämpfung angeht...! 

Vielleicht gibt`s hier auch 1-2 Mädels die im ähnlichen Gewichtsfeld radeln und mir ein paar Tips geben können welche Gabel hier noch sauber arbeitet! Federweg derzeit 120mm, ne 100er würds aber auch ohne weiteres tun!

thxn im Vorraus,

 Micha


----------



## kon (6. April 2012)

In größeren Städten gibt es Firmen, die Federn ganz nach Kundenwunsch machen. Kostet i.d.R. nicht viel Geld.
Wenn du die jetzige Feder mitnimmst und denen sagst für welchen Gewichtsbereich diese gemacht ist, dann können die sich ausrechen, welche Drahtdicke eine Feder für 45kg haben muss.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (6. April 2012)

littletitus schrieb:


> Salü!
> 
> Ich schreib hier mal rein für meine Dame! Sie fährt ein Kona Four Deluxe mit ner RS Psylo Gabel mit Coil, gebraucht gekauft! Das Problem ist ihr geringes Gewicht, sprich sie wiegt nur 45kg (bei 1,58m). Den hinteren Dämpfer (Fox Float RP2) krieg ich halbwegs so eingestellt das er bei ihrem Gewicht sauber arbeitet, bei der Gabel schauts da etwas anders aus, da es seitens RS keine Federn mehr für die Gabel gibt und ich auch mit suchen nix mehr bekomm (und es ist ne harte Feder drin...). Ich dachte jetzt dran die Gabel zu tauschen gegen ne einfachere Luftgabel ala Recon, Reba oder ähnliches aber was ich bisher so gehört hab, sind Luftgabeln bei diesem Gewicht auch eher am Limit was Funktion und Dämpfung angeht...!
> 
> ...


Was fahrt ihr/sie denn? Bei solch einem geringen Gewicht ist es doch kein Wunder, das Gabel und/oder Dämpfer kaum bzw. schlecht arbeiten. Reicht denn nicht ein Hardtail  mit 80er Gabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littletitus (7. April 2012)

Wir fahren hauptsächlich CC, teils aber auch Light Freeride und im Sommer soll`s in die Schweiz zum Mountainbiken gehen! Ein Fully ist ja wie gesagt schon vorhanden und warum sollte sie aufgrund des Gewichts "nur" ein Hardtail fahren!? Die Gabel (auch wenn`s nur ne 80er ist...) müsste genauso sauber arbeiten können und grad bei etwas schnelleren Trails gibt`s eigentlich keinerlei Frage ob Hardtail oder Fully für uns!


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. April 2012)

Gleiche Gewichtsklasse.

Manitou R7, 100 mm, (2009) funktioniert super.
Manitou Minute TPC, 140 mm, (2011) dto.
RockShox Revelation, 140 mm, (2011) dto.
RockShox Reba Race, 100 mm, (2008) ist ne Pest (auch nach dem Einschicken zum überarbeiten und der Verwendung eines dünnflüssigerem Öls).


----------



## Warnschild (11. April 2012)

Ich wiege ein paar kg mehr als deine Dame bei gleicher Größe, zwischen 51 und 55 kg. Bisher war ich mit einer RS Reba Race bestens bedient und zwar sowohl bei Touren als auch bei Marathons und XC-Rennen. Sie spricht super an und lässt sich gut einstellen, allerdings ist die Luftdruckangabe in diesem Gewichtsbereich sehr allgemein für "< 59 kg" gemacht, glaube ich. Das stellt aber kein Problem dar, da man die Gabel ja ohnehin individuell einstellt (von wegen "draufsitzen, schauen wie weit die Gabel eintaucht,....")

"Bernd aus Holz" hat aber nicht unbedingt unrecht: Ein hochwertiges Hardtail könnte bei dem Einsatz ausreichen im Sinne von ausreichenden Comfort bieten bei perfekter Einstellbarkeit der Gabel. Wenn sie fahrtechnisch was drauf hat, sowieso. Ich bin bisher nur Fully (ein schlechtes!) gefahren, aber war vor einer Weile mit einem Mädel in den Alpen unterwegs, die mit ihrem Scott Scale Carbon-Hardtail problemlos überall hoch und runter gefahren ist. 

Ich persönlich werde wohl auf eine RS SID umsteigen, 100 oder 120 mm, außerdem ein hochwertiges Aluhardtail. Auch der Gewichtsvorteil (proportional zum Körpergewicht) spricht meines Erachtens in diesem Bereich für eine Luftfederung. Allerdings bin ich keine Expertin!


PS: Man muss sich nur das Video vom Worldcup der Damen in Pietermaritzburg ansehen (UCI-Homepage), um zu sehen, was mit Hardtails machbar ist.


----------



## CrossX (11. April 2012)

Wo liegt denn der Unterschied ob ich mit 50kg ein Fully fahre oder mit 90kg? Bei nem Fully gehts doch nicht nur darum gemütlicher zu fahren, sondern vor allem um die Traktion in schwerem Gelände. Von daher finde ich die Argumentation etwas merkwürdig, dass für leichte Menschen auch ein HT reicht


----------



## ollo (13. April 2012)

littletitus schrieb:


> Salü!
> 
> Ich schreib hier mal rein für meine Dame! Sie fährt ein Kona Four Deluxe mit ner RS Psylo Gabel mit Coil, gebraucht gekauft! Das Problem ist ihr geringes Gewicht, sprich sie wiegt nur 45kg (bei 1,58m). Den hinteren Dämpfer (Fox Float RP2) krieg ich halbwegs so eingestellt das er bei ihrem Gewicht sauber arbeitet, bei der Gabel schauts da etwas anders aus, da es seitens RS keine Federn mehr für die Gabel gibt und ich auch mit suchen nix mehr bekomm (und es ist ne harte Feder drin...). Ich dachte jetzt dran die Gabel zu tauschen gegen ne einfachere Luftgabel ala Recon, Reba oder ähnliches aber was ich bisher so gehört hab, sind Luftgabeln bei diesem Gewicht auch eher am Limit was Funktion und Dämpfung angeht...!
> 
> ...




Hi,

Rock Shox Sektor Air RL (150 mm lässt sich auch ganz einfach auf einen kleineren Federweg Reduzieren) und als Dämpfer einen DT M 210. Beide "Teile" sind auch Preislich noch erträglich. Alternativ Manitou Minute Absolut


----------



## scylla (13. April 2012)

CrossX schrieb:


> Wo liegt denn der Unterschied ob ich mit 50kg ein Fully fahre oder mit 90kg? Bei nem Fully gehts doch nicht nur darum gemütlicher zu fahren, sondern vor allem um die Traktion in schwerem Gelände. Von daher finde ich die Argumentation etwas merkwürdig, dass für leichte Menschen auch ein HT reicht




ob Fully oder Hardtail ist keine Frage des Gewichts, sondern eine Frage des Einsatzes und der persönlichen Vorlieben.

Klar "reicht" für alles ein HT, damit kann man sogar DH fahren, wenn man es darauf anlegt. Aber ob man das will, solle man der Fahrerin schon selbst überlassen, anstatt ihr aufgrund ihres Körpergewichts eine 80mm Möhre nahezulegen 

@littletitus
wenn du schreibst, derzeit ist es ne 120mm Gabel, und die Geometrie passt so, solltet ihr auch dabei bleiben. Mit einer 100mm Gabel gibt das neben dem geringeren Federweg auch einen rund 1° steileren Lenkwinkel.
Von den Fox Luftgabeln hab ich schon gehört, dass die bei relativ wenig Druck noch ganz ordentlich ansprechen sollen. Sind halt eher höheres Preissegment.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (13. April 2012)

wiege 50 kg und fahr (unter anderem ) auch ne reba race - bei mir funzt sie prima . ´ne rock shox duke air wäre eine alternative - im ebay ´oft mal günstig zu bekommen ... an den allmountains : pike  air, domain mit extra weicher efder , mz 55 ata mit weicher feder .. viel glück !


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (13. April 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> Klar "reicht" für alles ein HT, damit kann man sogar DH fahren, wenn man es darauf anlegt. Aber ob man das will, solle man der Fahrerin schon selbst überlassen, anstatt ihr aufgrund ihres Körpergewichts eine 80mm Möhre nahezulegen ...


Was für ein Humbug! Allerdings haben hier im LO anscheinend viele user die Weisheit miit Löffeln gefressen...
Natürlich ist es ein Unterschied, ob ich mit 100 kg Körpergewicht oder mit 50 kg Körpergewicht die gleiche (DH-)Strecke mit gleicher Geschwindigkeit herunterfahre. Und entsprechend brauche  ich dann auch unterschiedliche Sportgeräte.


----------



## scylla (13. April 2012)

@Holzkopf

geh wieder ins KTWR und spiel mit deinen Artgenossen Sandkuchen backen


----------



## x-tea95 (14. April 2012)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Was für ein Humbug! Allerdings haben hier im LO anscheinend viele user die Weisheit miit Löffeln gefressen...
> Natürlich ist es ein Unterschied, ob ich mit 100 kg Körpergewicht oder mit 50 kg Körpergewicht die gleiche (DH-)Strecke mit gleicher Geschwindigkeit herunterfahre. Und entsprechend brauche  ich dann auch unterschiedliche Sportgeräte.


 

Ich kann mich meinem Vorredner nur anschließen. Eine Federung ist dafür da, um Hindernisse wegzufedern. z.B. (fiktive Werte) 6 cm Stein - 10cm Federweg, 12 cm Stein - 20 cm Federweg. In diesem Bezug findet sich nichts von einem Gewicht.

Wo ist der Unterschied, ob ich einen Stein mit 50kg oder 100kg wegfedere? Klar, die Belastung auf den Rahmen ist höher, aber darum geht es hier ja gar nicht.

Gruß, x-tea


----------



## Votec Tox (14. April 2012)

Der Unterschied liegt wohl eher in der Relation der Gewichte.
Die 100 kg Person und die 50 kg Person fahren mit einem 20 kg DH-Bike die gleiche Strecke runter, dann hat die 100 kg Person ein Fahrzeug von 1/5tel Ihrer Eigengewichts und die 50 kg Person fast die Hälfte.
Um ähnliche Schwerpunktsverschiebungen, Anpressdrücke etc. zu erreichen - identische gehen natürlich nicht - muß die leichte Person sich viel extremer auf dem Rad bewegen. Ich kenne das vom Motorradfahren (Enduro).
Eigentlich müßte die 50 kg Person ein DH-Bike von 10 kg mit entsprechend eingestelltem Fahrwerk haben.

Grüße und nun gehts mit dem 17 kg "Eisenholz" auf die Trails


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (14. April 2012)

Hier mal ein Bike für eine leichte Frau, die hauptsächlich CC fährt...


----------



## Johnny Rico (14. April 2012)

Heyho,

wollte nach der Beratung durch euch noch mal kurz das Ergebnis präsentieren:









Ihr gefällt das Rad sehr gut, nur muss noch unbedingt ein anderer Sattel her und der Vorbau könnte wohl auch noch etwas kürzer sein. Von der Seite aus betrachtet sitzt sie eigentlich gut, vielleicht ein wenig zu gestreckt für eine Anfängerin ohne besondere Race-Ambitionen.

Danke für die Tipps!


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (15. April 2012)

Johnny Rico schrieb:


> Heyho,
> 
> wollte nach der Beratung durch euch noch mal kurz das Ergebnis präsentieren:
> 
> ...



Sieht nach eine schönen CC-Rennfeile aus 
Und warte ab: Anfängerin ist sie damit sicherlich nicht mehr lange...


----------



## h0tte (22. April 2012)

Guten Abend die Ladies! =)

Ich suche für die Frau Mama ein MTB, es sollte schon einen tieferen Rahmen besitzen wie z.b. eine Art Y-Rahmen, oder mit geknicktem Oberrohr.
 Preislich sollte es bis 250,- gehen, da sie es als sportliche Aktivität nutzt, sprich vorne 100mm Federweg reicht vollkommen aus, Scheibenbremsen müssen es auch nicht sein.
Habt ihr da vlt ein paar Interessante Tips oder Räder?
mfG


----------



## 4mate (22. April 2012)

Für das Budget bekommt man NEU überhaupt nichts vernünftiges, nur sogenannte Baumarktqualität: 
Fahrräder die wie MTBs aussehen, aber keine sind und dazu bleischwer sind, ausgestattet mit Billigkomponenten.

Deshalb ist es sinnvoll, ein gebrauchtes MTB zu suchen und zu erwerben.
Zielführend ist hier der Gang zu Fahrradhändlern in der Umgebung oder ein Blick in den Bikemarkt bzw. eGay Kleinanzeigen und Quoka.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (22. April 2012)

mit 400-500 solltest du schon kalkulieren ...


----------



## h0tte (23. April 2012)

Ja das konnte ich mir beinahe denken und die übliche Baumarktqualität ist wohl allseits bekannt


----------



## greenhorn-biker (23. April 2012)

wenns ein bisschen besser wie baumarktqualität sein soll, du aber unbedingt unter 400euro bleiben willst, dann schau doch mal bei decathlon vorbei  Sollte für deine Mama völlig ausreichend sein 
Fahre auch ein Rockrider 8.0 und bin bis jetzt als Einsteigerin damit zufrieden  Bei mir musste es halt auch unbedingt was günstiges sein, da ich noch Studentin bin 
Sobald ich aber im Job bin und mir etwas Geld ansparen kann, wirds aber was vernünftiges


----------



## DFG (30. April 2012)

Guten Tag,
ich suche für die beste aller Ehefrauen ein Satz Plattformpedalen. Anforderungen sind:
- Leicht
- Haltbar
- Farbe schwarz
Danke


----------



## -KamiKatze- (30. April 2012)

Schwarz und haltbar:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=53215

Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit diesen Pedalen. Die Haftung ist wirklich gut und sie halten jetzt auch schon ziemlich lange. Ob die im Vergleich mit anderen leicht sind, kann ich nicht beurteilen, weil ich da eigentlich nicht unebdingt drauf achte.


----------



## DFG (30. April 2012)

Yoh,
Danke. Die dürften schon was leichter sein, aber gut. Ein Anfang. Sag mal was trägt Frau den dazu für Schuhe Vermutlich nix fürs kleine Schwarze. Aber Fünfzehn? Gibt es so was auch in gefälligerem Äußeren?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (30. April 2012)

Sixpack Skywalker !

Leicht, super Grip, und hübsch sind sie auch noch


----------



## DFG (30. April 2012)

Sieht gut aus, sieht Mann mal vom fehlenden Klick ab
Danke.
Und was für Schuhe, oder gibts Manolo Blaniks auch im Fünfzehnstyl


----------



## Frau Rauscher (30. April 2012)

Schuhe? Da gibts doch hübsche Five Ten! Den Freerider z.B.
http://fiveten.com/products/footwear-detail/12497-freerider-pro-pumice-black


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (30. April 2012)

DFG schrieb:


> Und was für Schuhe, oder gibts Manolo Blaniks auch im Fünfzehnstyl



suchst du schuhe zum biken (also diese komische beschäftigung wo man im wald rumturnt und dabei dreckig wird) oder zum durch die schickeria-meile in der innenstadt flanieren?

5.10, egal welche, hauptsache sie passen, und gut ist.


----------



## DFG (1. Mai 2012)

Jetzt mal ohne Flachs,
Fünfzehn sind ein Designealptraum. Normale Rennschuhe sind schon schlimm, aber das ist echt nix, nicht mal für den Wald. Und ich nur ein Mann....


----------



## -KamiKatze- (1. Mai 2012)

Was trägst du denn für Schuhe im Wald, wenn du so viel Wert auf die Optik legst?

Gerade die 5.10 Freerider finde ich echt nicht hässlich. Da gibt es weitaus hässlichere Schuhe zum Biken. Davon abgesehen ist mir Bequemlichkeit und Funktion weitaus wichtiger als das Design bei Schuhen zum Biken. Spätestens nach zwei Touren durch den Schlamm sehen die eh aus wie Sau.


----------



## mangolassi (1. Mai 2012)

> ich nur ein Mann....


eben: keine Ahnung von Schuhen


----------



## DFG (2. Mai 2012)

Stimmt und meine Unterhose wechsele ich auch nur einmal die Woche.....
Weibsvolk
Aber gut ich habe es der Gattin vorgeschlagen und die Pedale bestellt.
Danke


----------



## ActionBarbie (2. Mai 2012)

Es leben die Klischees


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (2. Mai 2012)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Es leben die Klischees



fürwahr


----------



## dubbel (3. Mai 2012)

klischee? 
jetzt mal im ernst: für eine frau gibt es doch so gut wie keinen schuh von 5.10, den man nicht als hässlich oder klobig bezeichnen kann. 
die einzige ausnahme ist der verlinkte Freerider, aber auch nur ein der farbe weiss/blau/schwarz. 

ob man bereit ist, einen hässlichen schuh zu tragen, ist ja wieder eine ganz andere frage, aber funktion hin oder her: schön finden muss man ja sowas nicht.


----------



## DFG (3. Mai 2012)

Nein, Nein Dubbel,
das siehst du falsch. Wenn Frau so richtig sportlich ist, dann ist auch Designedurchfall egal.


----------



## scylla (3. Mai 2012)

DFG schrieb:


> Nein, Nein Dubbel,
> das siehst du falsch. Wenn Frau so richtig sportlich ist, dann ist auch Designedurchfall egal.



warum soll man oder frau sich darum scheren, ob die schuhe unter designdurchfall oder designelite einzuordnen sind? 
- in deutschland regnet's leider ziemlich oft ->einmal im matsch gefahren und von den schuhen ist eh nicht mehr viel zu sehen außer einem klumpen dreck
- im wald sieht mich eh keiner außer ein paar füchsen und rehen (denen ist's egal), und meinen mitfahrern (und die haben ja ähnlich hässliche sachen an)
- nachdem ich fahren war beachtet mich vor der eisdiele eh keiner mehr, und zwar nicht weil ich so häßliche schuhe anhabe, sondern weil ich dreckig bin uns stinke wie ein iltis
- nach dem biken pflege ich eh zu duschen und mir andere sachen anzuziehen

@dubbel
das war ironie und selbige bezieht sich darauf, dass hier die klischees augenscheinlich umgedreht anzuwenden sind, da den hier anwesenden männern wohl optik wichtiger ist als dem "weibsvolk"


----------



## dubbel (3. Mai 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> ...da den hier anwesenden männern wohl optik wichtiger ist als dem "weibsvolk"


ich bin nun mal ein schöngeist.



scylla schrieb:


> warum soll man oder frau sich darum scheren, ob die schuhe unter designdurchfall oder designelite einzuordnen sind?


pragmatismus darf nie als ausrede für "gemütliches", "praktisches" oder eben geschmackloses gelten.

*To sleep well at night, the aesthetic, the quality, has to be carried all the way through. 
(Steve Jobs) *


----------



## b-i-t (3. Mai 2012)

Hallo die Damen,
meine Frau hat bald Geburtstag und damit ihr Geburtstag nicht zwischen dem Champions-League-Sieg Bayern MÃ¼nchens und der Ankunft der neuen KÃ¼che untergeht, darf es diesmal etwas Besonderes sein. 
Kurz: ich suche ein solides Damen-Trekkingrad unter 900â¬. Sie ist 168cm groÃ. Damit sollte der Rahmen wohl im Bereich 50cm - 52cm liegen. Die genau SchritthÃ¶he kann ich im Moment noch nicht sagen...
Ich hoffe, dass es damit fÃ¼r eine SLX- bzw. vergleichbare Ausstattung reicht. Da kÃ¶nnt ihr doch bestimmt etwas brauchbares empfehlen. Ich hab zumindest schon mal idealo.de nach 2011er RÃ¤dern durchstÃ¶bert, aber da scheiden die meisten RÃ¤der schon aus, da sie nicht mehr in passenden GrÃ¶Ãen zu haben sind.
Vielen Dank bereits im Vorraus.


----------



## DFG (3. Mai 2012)

Mädchen stinken wie ein Iltis?
Nur weil es funktionelle Kleidung ist, muss es nicht gleich Designedurchfall sein, gell. Form follows Funktion und die Bauhaussachen sind kein Durchfall. Geht also, ist aber offenbar nicht erwünscht. Gut Thema durch. Danke für die Beratung.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (3. Mai 2012)

Am Designerdurchfall finde ich ärgerlich, dass hier Leute viel Geld dafür verlangen, dass sie sich überhaupt keine Gedanken über die Praktikabilität gemacht haben. Für meinen Geschmack ist ein weißer Schuh, mit dem man durch den Dreck fahren soll, einfach hirnrissig. Und wenn Design eh schon egal ist, dann kann man das ja auch in einer Farbe machen, die auch nach Gebrauch noch ansehnlich ist. Aber das ist ja nicht nur das Problem bei Radlklamotten.
Aber ICH muss mir sowas ja nicht kaufen. Wenn mir mein Mann sowas schenken würde, würde ich echt an seinem Verstand zweifeln.


----------



## huhue (3. Mai 2012)

Die 5/10 die nach Sneakern Designt wurden sind sicherlich nicht für den Wald gedacht, ob da nun Freeride drauf steht oder nicht! Das sind reine Dirt bzw Street Schuhe! Beides macht mann eher nicht wenn es Regnet, bzw. der Untergrund nass ist!

Für Freeride gibbet bei denen aber auch Schuhe mit gedeckten Farben bzw in Schwarz.

Wenn es richtig im Wald rundgehen soll, dann würde ich eh' nix anderes als Richtge Rad Schuhe Kaufen z.B. Sowas:
Carnac

Die sitzen bei Korrekter Größe vernünftig am Fuß und mann bekommt auch nach 8 Std Fahrt keine Probleme mit Schmerzen Blasen oder ähnlichem!
Wer das nicht will, soll an der Eisdiele Sitzenbleiben.

Rant End

Happy Trails Daniel


----------



## Chaotenkind (3. Mai 2012)

Mit den Impact von 5/10 gibt es auch nach 8 Stunden keine Probleme, wenn man sie in der richtigen Größe trägt. Und die gibt es auch in kleinen Größen.
Ab und zu zusammen mit dem Rad mit dem Gartenschlauch abspritzen, dann sind sie wieder fast schwarz. Und schwarz macht ja bekanntlich nen schmalen Fuß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DFG (3. Mai 2012)

huhue schrieb:


> Die 5/10 die nach Sneakern Designt wurden sind sicherlich nicht für den Wald gedacht, ob da nun Freeride drauf steht oder nicht! Das sind reine Dirt bzw Street Schuhe! Beides macht mann eher nicht wenn es Regnet, bzw. der Untergrund nass ist!
> 
> Für Freeride gibbet bei denen aber auch Schuhe mit gedeckten Farben bzw in Schwarz.
> 
> ...



Schnucki, es geht um Schuhe für Flattpedale......


----------



## ollo (3. Mai 2012)

dann passt auch ein guter "Wander-/ Trekking Halbschuh" Lowa mit Vibramsohle z.B. auf einem Flatpedal halten die auch sehr gut 

http://www.lowa.de/produkte/outdoor/all-terrain-collection.html
http://www.lowa.de/produkte/outdoor/trekking.html


----------



## MissQuax (3. Mai 2012)

Mädels, die unbedingt "schön", sexy, modisch und perfekt durchgestylt durch den Wald fahren wollen, sollen sich einen schicken Geländewagen kaufen und den Förster mit dem Sexy-Outfit und wimperngetuschtem Augenaufschlag becircen, damit sie eine Durchfahrerlaubnis bekommen.

Aber dann bitte drauf achten, daß das Outfit samt Nagellack und Lippenstift auch zur Farbe des Autos passt!


----------



## Chaotenkind (3. Mai 2012)

Am Sonntag abend von ner 3-Tages-Tour über den Saar-Hunsrück-Steig zurückgekommen (Alpencross-Test). Da waren bergauf etliche Tragepassagen über Geröll, Felsen, spitze Steine, ect. dabei. Auch hierbei haben die Impact guten Halt und Schutz gegeben, ich hätte nicht mit Rennschläppchen unterwegs sein wollen.


----------



## MissQuax (3. Mai 2012)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Am Sonntag abend von ner 3-Tages-Tour über den Saar-Hunsrück-Steig zurückgekommen (Alpencross-Test). Da waren bergauf etliche Tragepassagen über Geröll, Felsen, spitze Steine, ect. dabei. Auch hierbei haben die Impact guten Halt und Schutz gegeben, ich hätte nicht mit Rennschläppchen unterwegs sein wollen.



Stimmt, die sind für "echtes" Mountainbiken einfach spitze!


----------



## Chaotenkind (3. Mai 2012)

Genau!
Für mein Männe mit seinen Rennschläppchen war es (zu Fuß) ein ziemlicher Eiertanz.


----------



## huhue (3. Mai 2012)

Ich hatte mit den rennschlappen noch nie Probleme, klackert halt 'n bischen, aber ansonsten passt das. Ist reine gewöhnungssache.

Für Flatties sind hohe Wanderschuhe aber auch oft zu steiff, da muss mann dann aufpassen das es die Achillessehne nicht zu sehr reizt oder den Sattel tiefer einstellen...

Greetz Daniel


----------



## Snap4x (3. Mai 2012)

Frauen und Schuhe


----------



## scylla (3. Mai 2012)

beim pyrenäenX hat sich bei einer etwas härteren lauf-etappe ein mitfahrer seine rennschühchen an einem tag komplett durchgelatscht. das sah dann so aus: http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/9/2/5/_/medium/Trail120.JPG

aber mit welchem material man am besten zurecht kommt, kommt halt immer drauf an, was genau man beim biken machen will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasSiebteSchaf (4. Mai 2012)

Gibt es eigentlich auch Schuhe für Flats mir Klettverschluss- anstatt Schnürsystem? Ich find das bei meinen Rennradschuhen so praktisch, dass ich während der Fahrt mit einem Ratsch die Schuhe anpassen kann. Das hätte ich auf'm MTB auch gerne, ohne auf Klickpedale umsteigen zu müssen.


----------



## ollo (4. Mai 2012)

DasSiebteSchaf schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich auch Schuhe für Flats mir Klettverschluss- anstatt Schnürsystem? Ich find das bei meinen Rennradschuhen so praktisch, dass ich während der Fahrt mit einem Ratsch die Schuhe anpassen kann. Das hätte ich auf'm MTB auch gerne, ohne auf Klickpedale umsteigen zu müssen.




Northwave z.b.

http://www.d-living.de/product.php?...wOn0yMA9xxwA7vUF6/hsGb3H5Wegx991qo9D8JX/KqA==


----------



## Tesla71 (4. Mai 2012)

DFG schrieb:


> Nein, Nein Dubbel,
> das siehst du falsch. Wenn Frau so richtig sportlich ist, dann ist auch Designedurchfall egal.



Vor einer geraumen Weile waren doch diese ultraklobigen Buffalos mal als Straßenschuh in. Dagegen macht jeder Fiveten einen schlanken Fuß!  

Wie sagte letztens meine rennradfahrende Kollegin: "Das ist mir so egal, wie ich auf dem Rad aussehe, hauptsache die Klamotten erfüllen ihren Zweck. " 

Aber da ging's auch nur um radfahren und nicht die Trips zur Eisdiele.


----------



## DFG (4. Mai 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Mädels, die unbedingt "schön", sexy, modisch und perfekt durchgestylt durch den Wald fahren wollen, sollen sich einen schicken Geländewagen kaufen und den Förster mit dem Sexy-Outfit und wimperngetuschtem Augenaufschlag becircen, damit sie eine Durchfahrerlaubnis bekommen.
> 
> Aber dann bitte drauf achten, daß das Outfit samt Nagellack und Lippenstift auch zur Farbe des Autos passt!



Sind gebatikte Pluderhosen, Birkenstock und ein unförmiges Oberteil etwa eine echte Alternative für dich? Nur zu, Gottes Tiergarten ist groß und bunt.


----------



## scylla (4. Mai 2012)

DasSiebteSchaf schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich auch Schuhe für Flats mir Klettverschluss- anstatt Schnürsystem? Ich find das bei meinen Rennradschuhen so praktisch, dass ich während der Fahrt mit einem Ratsch die Schuhe anpassen kann. Das hätte ich auf'm MTB auch gerne, ohne auf Klickpedale umsteigen zu müssen.





ollo schrieb:


> Northwave z.b.
> 
> http://www.d-living.de/product.php?...wOn0yMA9xxwA7vUF6/hsGb3H5Wegx991qo9D8JX/KqA==



Ollo, du musst schon alles lesen 

@dassiebteschaf 
warum willst du denn mit flats die schuhe beim fahren anpassen können? beim rennradfahren mach ich das eigentlich nur, um z.B. im wiegetritt besser am pedal ziehen zu können, wenn es mal länger/steiler bergauf geht. aber da man ja mit flats eh nicht ziehen kann...

vielleicht ist der 5.10 minnaar ja was für dich. für flats halt einfach keine cleats montieren, sondern die gummiplatte drin lassen.

@DFG
ich glaub, du hast noch nicht verstanden, dass den mädels hier funktion wichtiger ist als optik. wir wollen ja nicht hässliche kleidung, nur damit sie hässlich ist. wenn ein kleidungsstück von der funktion her perfekt ist, und es keine hübschere alternative mit gleich guter funktion gibt, dann ist es den meisten hier (männer mal ausgenommen) halt nicht so wichtig wie es aussieht. was bitte soll an pluderhosen und birkenstocksandalen funktional für's biken sein? 
entweder du trollst, oder dein wald ist tatsächlich im abstand von 1km mit eisdielen und szeneclubs gepflastert


----------



## ollo (4. Mai 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> Ollo, du musst schon alles lesen
> 
> @dassiebteschaf
> warum willst du denn beim mit flats die schuhe beim fahren anpassen können? beim rennradfahren mach ich das eigentlich nur, um z.B. im wiegetritt besser am pedal ziehen zu können, wenn es mal länger/steiler bergauf geht. aber da man ja mit flats eh nicht ziehen kann...
> ...




oh man verdammte senile Bettflucht, ich sollte einfach nicht um 4.40 uhr aufstehen, da ist mein Leseverständnis noch im Tiefschlaf 

ich rette mich mal ein wenig mit dem Lake MX 165 ...... wobei der auch eher was für Klickis ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasSiebteSchaf (4. Mai 2012)

Danke Scylla und Ollo. Der Minnaar hat ja allerdings wieder ein Schnürsystem, hätte bei den Sommerschuhe gerne nur drei Klettverschlüsse und gar keine Schnürung. Ich mags nämlich, wenn die Schuhe eng am Fuß sitzen, nur wenn mir dann warm wird, brauchen meine Füße deutlich mehr Platz, sonst schlafen sie ein. Und momentan fahr ich die Shimano MT-91, da muss ich dann immer absteigen und komplett neu schnüren. 
Die Lake MX 165 haben glaube ich zuviel Profil, von Northwave habe ich diese Nacht dann noch welche gefunden, deren Sohle vielleicht einen Test wert wäre. http://www.northwave.com/files/image.php/prod_det_1318866603.jpg?resize%28530x370%29
Je nachdem wie hart oder weich die Unterseite vom Schuh ist und wie der Einsatz für die Klickies aussieht, könnten vielleicht auch der Mavic Cyclo oder der Shimano RT82 in Frage kommen. Sonst noch Vorschläge?


----------



## DFG (4. Mai 2012)

Och scyla, manche Vorlagen muss man einfach rein machen.
Und jetzt ist aber echt Schluß.


----------



## scylla (4. Mai 2012)

DFG schrieb:


> Und jetzt ist aber echt Schluß.


----------



## dubbel (4. Mai 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> ich glaub, du hast noch nicht verstanden, dass den mädels hier funktion wichtiger ist als optik. wir wollen ja nicht hässliche kleidung, nur damit sie hässlich ist. wenn ein kleidungsstück von der funktion her perfekt ist, und es keine hübschere alternative mit gleich guter funktion gibt, dann ist es den meisten hier (männer mal ausgenommen) halt nicht so wichtig wie es aussieht.


----------



## b-i-t (4. Mai 2012)

Jetzt, da das Schuh- und Mode-Thema hoffentlich geklärt ist, möchte ich noch eine Ergänzung zu meiner Beratungsanfrage hinzufügen. Da diese jetzt aber schon wieder einige Posts zurückliegt hier auch nochmal die Wiederholung der wichtigsten Fakten:
Gesucht:
- Damen-Trekkingrad
- unter 900
- Sie ist 168cm groß 
- Ihre Schritthöhe: 81cm
--> Rahmen ca. 53cm / 51" oder eher kleiner, da sie ja recht klein ist für ihre Beinlänge?
Ich hoffe, die Damen können auch Trekkingräder empfehlen...
Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## 4mate (4. Mai 2012)

30 Gänge... aber 15,8 Kg


----------



## scylla (4. Mai 2012)

sry, mit Trekkingrädern kenn ich mich nicht aus, da mein "Trekkingrad" aus einem Uralt-Mountainbike mit Slickreifen besteht (vielleicht ja auch eine Alternative für deine Frau?)... aber zur Rahmengröße würde ich eher ein wenig kleiner raten. Einen 52er Rahmen fahr ich mit 170 / 82 cm am Rennrad, und das hat schon eine sehr sportliche Sitzposition. An einem Trekkingrad darf die Sitzposition ja wahrscheinlich schon gern etwas aufrechter sein, da sollte man als "Sitzzwerg" dann lieber eins kleiner nehmen, damit die Oberrohrlänge passt, und die resultierende größere Sattelüberhöhung eher mit einem höheren Vorbau ausgleichen.

Mtb als Trekkingrad-Ersatz, am besten noch selbst aufgebaut (man könnte ja z.B. einen günstigen Kinesis-Rahmen mit Anlötösen nehmen) hat den Vorteil, dass man das Rad leichter bekommt, es geländegängiger ist (v.a. im Winter bei Schnee und Eis finde ich ein "geländegängiges" Rad auch auf Radwegen und Straßen vorteilhaft ), und man außerdem hochwertigere Komponenten dran bekommt. Von den üblichen Trekkingrad-Aufbauten die man so in dem Preisrahmen bekommt bin ich nicht so überzeugt. 
Außerdem kann man da kostensparend alte Mtb-Reifen runterfahren, die fürs Gelände schon eine zu arge Glatze haben, aber auf der Straße noch dicke gehen 

PS: Bernd aus Holz (alle beide) sind auf meiner Ignore-Liste


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (4. Mai 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> ...ein mitfahrer seine rennschühchen an einem tag komplett durchgelatscht. das sah dann so aus: http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/9/2/5/_/medium/Trail120.JPG...


Was sollen das denn für Rennradschuhe sein?


----------



## b-i-t (4. Mai 2012)

@scylla: sehr schön, auf solche Beiträge hatte ich gehofft, ich mit meinen 186/88cm kann da leider nicht viel Erfahrung beisteuern.
Da fällt mir auch gleich noch eine andere Frage ein. Ist die Wahl eines Damenrahmens wirklich sinnvoll? Die richtige Rahmengröße muss ja sowieso gewählt werden. Ungelenkiger sind Damen i.d.R. auch nicht gerade. Ist der wesentliche Vorteil, dass man mit Rock fahren kann oder haben Damenräder allgemein eine andere bzw. kürzere Geometrie?

@4mate: schöner Vorschlag, gefiel mir eigentlich auch sehr gut, aber das Gewicht muss in dieser Preisklasse doch auch nicht wirklich sein, oder? Ansonsten würde das Rad auch so gut passen, da wir von unserer Hochzeit noch 150 in Karstadt-Gutscheinen übrig haben - was aber ein mieses Auswahlkriterium ist. 

Weitere Vorschläge?


----------



## ollo (4. Mai 2012)

b-i-t schrieb:


> Jetzt, da das Schuh- und Mode-Thema hoffentlich geklärt ist, möchte ich noch eine Ergänzung zu meiner Beratungsanfrage hinzufügen. Da diese jetzt aber schon wieder einige Posts zurückliegt hier auch nochmal die Wiederholung der wichtigsten Fakten:
> Gesucht:
> - Damen-Trekkingrad
> - unter 900
> ...





http://www.contoura.de/

http://www.victoria-fahrrad.de/index_trekking.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (4. Mai 2012)

@b-i-t

schaue Dir mal die Cube's an:
http://www.rabe-bike.de/index.php?id=667&tx_ttproducts_pi1[product]=1902&tx_ttproducts_pi1[backPID]=667&image=1&detail=1
Deore Schaltung, HS11 wenn Ihr mehr spendiert, gehts noch hochwertiger ... aber die Cube Trekking Reihe ist ja nicht schlecht wenn Ihr nicht selbst eines zusammenbasteln wollt.

Ansonsten für 26" sind die Cannondale BadBoy nicht schlecht - gibts auch in den unterschiedlichsten Ausstattungen und damit Preisen

Zur Geometrie: würde da eher auf 51er gehen ... aber nix geht übers Probefahren


----------



## scylla (4. Mai 2012)

b-i-t schrieb:


> Ist die Wahl eines Damenrahmens wirklich sinnvoll?



imho nein. ich sehe in einem tiefeinstiegs-rahmen wie die meisten damen-trekkingräder ja geformt sind, eigentlich nur einen stabilitäts-nachteil, aber keinen vorteil, solange es - wie du schon sagst - kein kriterium ist, mit einem langen rock durch die gegend zu fahren 
manchen leuten ist's auch deswegen lieber, weil man beim fahren schneller runter hopsen kann, ohne das bein hinten drüber schwingen zu müssen. aber das sollte für einen sportlichen menschen eigentlich auch kein thema sein.

damen-rahmen sind meistens kürzer, ja. das unterscheidet sich aber von hersteller zu hersteller. ich würde den rahmen eh nach oberrohr auswählen, nicht nach höhe, daher ist's auch wurscht.


----------



## CrossX (4. Mai 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> solange es - wie du schon sagst - kein kriterium ist, mit einem langen rock durch die gegend zu fahren



Genau, lieber einen gescheiten Rahmen kaufen, und den Rock so kurz wählen das es trotzdem noch gut fahrbar ist


----------



## MissQuax (4. Mai 2012)

DFG schrieb:


> Sind gebatikte Pluderhosen, Birkenstock und ein unförmiges Oberteil etwa eine echte Alternative für dich? Nur zu, Gottes Tiergarten ist groß und bunt.



Wenn das die in jeder Hinsicht perfekte Funktionskleidung zum gescheiten Mountainbiken (ich meine über Stock/Stein/Fels/Wurzeln usw. und keine "Kaffeefahrt" auf Feldwegen und WAB) wäre ... dann:

Ja klar! 

Du meinst aber bestimmt mit o. g. "Hässlichkeiten" ein Outfit für sich "auf der Straße" der Öffentlichkeit zu präsentieren. Dann:

Natürlich NICHT!


----------



## scylla (4. Mai 2012)

CrossX schrieb:


> Genau, lieber einen gescheiten Rahmen kaufen, und den Rock so kurz wählen das es trotzdem noch gut fahrbar ist



aber klar doch 
http://www.roseversand.de/produkte/bekleidung/textilien/kleiderroecke/roecke/


----------



## MissQuax (4. Mai 2012)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Was sollen das denn für Rennradschuhe sein?



Lieber Bernd,

von *Rennrad*-Schuhen war doch gar nicht die Rede, sondern von *(MTB-)Race-Schuhen*. Das ist ein klitzekleiner Unterschied!



huhue schrieb:


> Ich hatte mit den rennschlappen noch nie Probleme, klackert halt 'n bischen, aber ansonsten passt das. Ist reine gewöhnungssache.
> 
> Greetz Daniel



Dann fährst du aber wohl kaum solche Sachen wie Chaotenkind sie beschrieben hat - mit den entsprechenden Trage-/Schiebepassagen *in steilem Terrain mit richtig grobem, rutschigem (z. B. Geröll, fette Wurzeln etc.) oder sehr glattem Untergrund (z. B. Felsplatten)*!


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (4. Mai 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Lieber Bernd,
> 
> von *Rennrad*-Schuhen war doch gar nicht die Rede, sondern von *(MTB-)Race-Schuhen*. Das ist ein klitzekleiner Unterschied!...


Danke für die Erläuterung  
Als Mann kann man das schon mal verwechseln: "rennschühchen" 

Und was sollen dann "MTB-Races" (bzw. die entsprechenden Schuhe) sein?


----------



## dubbel (4. Mai 2012)

(jetzt stellt er sich dumm)


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (4. Mai 2012)

dubbel schrieb:


> (jetzt stellt er sich dumm)


Nein: Ich fahre nur seit ungefähr 10 Jahren anscheinend ausschließlich race-Schuhe, so ungefähr wie diese z. B....
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/test/mtb-parts-und-equipment-im-dauertest.415285.2.htm?skip=14

Mir ist noch nie in den Sinn gekommen mit einer anderen Art von Schuh  zu fahren -  bitte deshalb vielmals um Entschuldigung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (4. Mai 2012)

Hast du dann auch Specilazied BG Socken und wenn ja oder nein kombiniert mit
 den Stutzen der Deutschen Fußballnationalmannschaft als Schienbeinschutz?!


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (4. Mai 2012)

4mate schrieb:


> Hast du dann auch Specilazied BG Socken und wenn ja oder nein kombiniert mit
> den Stutzen der Deutschen Fußballnationalmannschaft als Schienbeinschutz?!


 Keine Unterhaltungen nur unter Männern: Das gibt wieder Ärger im LO....


----------



## MissQuax (4. Mai 2012)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Danke für die Erläuterung
> Als Mann kann man das schon mal verwechseln: "rennschühchen"



Gern geschehen! 



Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Und was sollen dann "MTB-Races" (bzw. die entsprechenden Schuhe) sein?



"MTB-Race-Schuhe":







*Keine* "Rennschühchen":






Ich bin mir sicher, der Unterschied (Race: leicht, harte und steife Sohle, zum Laufen kaum geeignet - Tour: schwerer, leicht flexible Sohle, auch beim Laufen relativ bequem) ist sogar für die Herren der Schöpfung offensichtlich!


----------



## b-i-t (4. Mai 2012)

> http://www.contoura.de/


Da scheint nicht viel unter 1000 zu gehen, was meine 900 Grenze zu deutlich überschreitet.



> http://www.victoria-fahrrad.de/index_trekking.html


Schon nicht schlecht, aber könnte man für 850 nicht etwas bessere Ausstattung erwarten als z.B. hier: http://www.victoria-fahrrad.de/graz_03.html?



> schaue Dir mal die Cube's an


Mach ich gerade und das Touring Pro Lady sieht schon nicht schlecht aus. 
Nun ist meine nächste Frage ist, ob man so einer günstigen Scheibenbremse tatsächlich den Vorzug vor einer HS11 geben sollte. Aber Scheibe ist eigentlich schon schöner, da sie sich bestimmt früher oder später mal einen Achter bekommt. Wie empfindlich reagieren da hydraulische Schreibenbremsen?

Außerdem bin ich nach wie vor für weitere Vorschläge offen. Bis jetzt gehe ich mal davon aus, dass meine Frau auf einen tiefen Einstieg bestehen wird, aber vielleicht ändert sich das auch nochmal.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (4. Mai 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> ...Ich bin mir sicher, der Unterschied (Race: leicht, harte und steife Sohle, zum Laufen kaum geeignet - Tour: schwerer, leicht flexible Sohle, auch beim Laufen relativ bequem)...


Warum nimmt man ein MTB zum Laufen mit?


----------



## b-i-t (4. Mai 2012)

Warum kann man nicht einfach mal Ruhe geben und muss solche Konflikte endlos am Leben erhalten? (Auch wenn der Kommentar nur spaßig gemeint war, wird sich sicher wieder jemand provoziert fühlen...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd aus Holz (4. Mai 2012)

b-i-t schrieb:


> Warum kann man nicht einfach mal Ruhe geben und muss solche Konflikte endlos am Leben erhalten?...


Der Einzigste der hier einen "Konflikt" erkennen möchte bist Du!


----------



## scylla (4. Mai 2012)

b-i-t schrieb:


> Nun ist meine nächste Frage ist, ob man so einer günstigen Scheibenbremse tatsächlich den Vorzug vor einer HS11 geben sollte. Aber Scheibe ist eigentlich schon schöner...



... und man bremst die Felgen nicht durch 
Die Billig-Disc wird's schon tun an einem Trekking-Rad. Die billigen Shimano-Bremsen haben vielleicht nicht die höchste Bremskraft, aber ich würde sie auf jeden Fall für zuverlässig halten. 
Achter kann sowohl die Scheibe als auch die Felge bekommen  Die Bremsscheibe kann man aber in den meisten Fällen einfach per Hand wieder richten. 
Ich würde also auch am Trekkingrad einer Scheibenbremse den Vorzug geben, aber sollte kein K.O. Kriterium sein, da es sich von der Bremskraft zumindest bei den ganz günstigen Scheibenbrems-Modellen zu einer vernünftig eingestellten Felgenbremse kaum was geben dürfte.

Das Cube sieht (bis auf den Tiefeinstieg) nicht schlecht aus.
Nur ziemlich schwer sind sie leider alle. 

OT: im KTWR scheint's gerade ziemlich fad zu sein


----------



## ollo (4. Mai 2012)

b-i-t schrieb:


> Da scheint nicht viel unter 1000 zu gehen, was meine 900 Grenze zu deutlich überschreitet.
> 
> 
> Schon nicht schlecht, aber könnte man für 850 nicht etwas bessere Ausstattung erwarten als z.B. hier: http://www.victoria-fahrrad.de/graz_03.html?
> ...




bei Contoura gibt es das Parma für 949,- (sind halt teurer weil sie in Deutschland gefertigt werden)  und warum beim Victoria nicht mehr für die Kohle geht, das weiß nur der, der die Räder bei Hartje Kalkuliert 

bei Normalem Gebraucht und gerade beim Trecking Rad sollte sich eine Bremsscheibe nicht so schnell verformen, es sei denn ich stelle das Rad mal eben so in der Fahrradständer oder Missbrauche es als Geländerad


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (4. Mai 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> ... im KTWR scheint's gerade ziemlich fad zu sein


Du darfst nicht vergessen, das Du mich auf Deiner Ignore-Liste hast


----------



## MissQuax (4. Mai 2012)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Warum nimmt man ein MTB zum Laufen mit?



"Konflikt-Prolongation": 

Man nimmt kein MTB zum Laufen mit, sondern man läuft beim MTBen, wenn die Fahrtechnik versagt!


----------



## 4mate (4. Mai 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> Nur ziemlich schwer sind sie leider alle.


Nabendynamo, Beleuchtung vo. & hi., Gepäckträger, 2 Radschützer ergeben die +2 Kg im Vergleich zum MTB.

15 Kg ist dazu noch nicht mal besonders schwer, sondern in diesem Bereich ausgesprochen leicht, Standard ist meist bei ~ 17 Kg..


----------



## MissQuax (4. Mai 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> OT: im KTWR scheint's gerade ziemlich fad zu sein



Vielleicht behandeln wir die Männer hier einfach zu gut - die fühlen sich halt wohl hier! 

Umgekehrt ist das leider nicht immer (oder eher selten) der Fall* ...  

(*wobei damit nicht B aus H gemeint ist)


----------



## b-i-t (4. Mai 2012)

Das Ghost TR5700 Lady scheint auch sehr gut zu sein. GefÃ¤llt mir noch besser als das Cube Touring Pro Lady und wiegt angeblich unter 14kg. Wenn man pauschal 2 kg fÃ¼r Teile abzieht, die an meinem Grand Canyon nicht montiert sind, kommt man auf etwas mehr als ein zusÃ¤tzliches Kilogramm trotz 28er RÃ¤dern.... Naja, ich vertraue da Ghost einfach mal. Allerdings kostet es auch schon 1000â¬... Naja, mal sehen wie nett sie noch bis zu ihrem Geburtstag ist...


----------



## sja (7. Mai 2012)

@ b-i-t:
Ich kenne das leidige Thema der ungünstigen Proportionen 
Was auf dem Laufsteg vielleicht erwünscht ist, endet auf dem Normalofahrrad in einer Streckbank-Position!
Bei langen Beinen (bei mir: 90cm Innenbeinlänge auf 180cm Gesamthöhe) muss ein kurzes Oberrohr her. Ich bin mit einem Radon glücklich geworden - aber auch nur als fauler Kompromiss, weil extra kurze Oberrohre nicht (oder nicht günstig) zu finden waren.
Wenn der richtige Rahmen also nicht zu finden ist, helfen auch ein kürzerer Vorbau und die nach vorne verlagerte Position des Sattels.

Bei mir ist es schließlich ein Radon TCS 9.0 (für 799,-) geworden, Vorbau auf 90mm verkürzt.
Zum Thema Rahmengeometrie:
Für ein reines Stadtrad oder ungelenke Personen ist ein abgesenktes Oberrohr für Damen/Tiefeinsteiger vllt noch akzeptabel, beim Trekker oder MTB aber auf gar keinen Fall!
Schick deine Freundin doch einfach mal zum Testfahren, z.B. zu Bike Point  Eine Runde durch die Heide mitm Lady-Rahmen, und eine mit dem gleichen Modell in der Herren-Ausführung. Ist ein riesengroßer Unterschied...
Manchmal reicht schon kurzes Freihändigfahren - mit dem Herrenrahmen kein Problem, während das Damenmodell sich aufgrund der fehlenden Stabilität aufschaukelt wie ein großer Wackelpudding.


----------



## b-i-t (10. Mai 2012)

Mal bei Radon vorbei zu schauen hat uns schon ein Stück weiter gebracht. Erstmal haben wir uns jetzt gegen eine Federgabel entschieden. Erstens kam sie bislang wunderbar ohne zurecht, zweitens ist das Haupteinsatzgebiet Stadt und drittens bezweifle ich, dass man eine Gabel wie die NCX-D RL LITE 700C vernünftig auf ihr Gewicht von unter 50kg einstellen kann.
Jetzt sind wir beim Skill 6.5 gelandet. Da sie doch öfter mit Rock unterwegs ist, besteht sie auf den Trapezrahmen. Hier kann ich sie allerdings nur schwer bezüglich der Größe beraten. Welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr bei Schrittlänge: 81cm und Körpergröße: 168cm eher empfehlen - L45 (580mm Oberrhohr) oder L50 (595mm Oberrohr)? Ich tendiere ganz klar zur L50, lass mich aber lieber von den erfahrenen Damen hier nochmal beraten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (10. Mai 2012)

Trapezrahmen ist für Rock ungeeignet, das ist  der Herrenrahmen.
Die richtige Größe ist L 45.

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Skill-6-5_id_18565_.wihtm


----------



## scylla (10. Mai 2012)

Bei Canyon gibt's eine lustig animierte Größenberatung, wo man alle relevanten Maße eingeben kann, und dann in einer Animation sieht, wie die resultierende Sitzposition wäre. Ist zwar nur für Mtb's und Rennräder, aber vielleicht hilft's ja trotzdem ein wenig weiter.

http://www.canyon.com/tools/pps.html

Da sich das Einsatzgebiet, das du schilderst (Stadt / öfter mal mit Rock) sich doch eher nach einer wahrscheinlich bevorzugt bequemen und aufrechten Sitzposition anhören, würde ich eher L45 tippen. Deine Frau hat doch bestimmt auch jetzt schon ein Rad, oder? Was hat das denn für eine Geometrie/Oberrohrlänge? Vielleicht hilft ja Vergleich mit Bestehendem, wenn eine Probefahrt nicht möglich ist.

@mate
Trapezrahmen ist schon richtig 
Du meinst wahrscheinlich Diamantrahmen als "für Rock ungeeignet"?
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fahrradrahmen


----------



## 4mate (10. Mai 2012)

Tatsächlich verwechselt...


----------



## b-i-t (10. Mai 2012)

Radon hat am Telefon spontan die L50 empfohlen und die Rahmenhöhenberechnung empfiehlt für Trekking-Bikes eine 53er Größe und für Rennräder sogar eine 54er Größe. Da scheue ich mich ein bisschen die L45 zu wählen. *Wie kommt ihr dazu die L45 zu empfehlen?*
Sie versucht eigentlich immer recht zügig von A nach B zu kommen, es muss also nicht zu entspannt sein.

EDIT: Hier wird von einem Verhältnis Körpergröße zu Schrittlänge von 2,07 ausgegangen, welches ziemlich genau auf meine Frau passt. Die Empfehlung für ein Fitnessrad bei der Beinlänge von 80cm lautet auch hier RH: 50cm.


----------



## scylla (10. Mai 2012)

b-i-t schrieb:


> Sie versucht eigentlich immer recht zügig von A nach B zu kommen, es muss also nicht zu entspannt sein.



na dann...
wie gesagt, ich war rein spekulativ davon ausgegangen, dass die sitzposition eher recht aufrecht sein soll. sry, stadt + rock hörte sich für mich halt eher danach an.


----------



## b-i-t (10. Mai 2012)

Naja, es soll ein Alltagsrad sein und Alltagsrad heißt, dass man alle Tage damit fährt.  Soll heißen, dass meine Frau jede Strecke, die für sie körperlich machbar ist, lieber mit dem Fahrrad als anders fährt und da wäre es schade, wenn das Rad stehen bleiben müsste, nur weil sie mal einen Rock anziehen möchte..


----------



## 4mate (10. Mai 2012)

b-i-t schrieb:


> *Wie kommt ihr dazu die L45 zu empfehlen?*


Wegen der Oberrohrlänge.
Ich bin 11cm größer und fahre mit einem 580er Oberrohr am besten, allerdings am MTB, 
und es darf nicht mehr sein, dazu noch einen relativ kurzen Vorbau.

Es ist mir ein Rätsel warum für verschiedene Fahrradtypen solche unterschiedlichen Größenempfehlungen gemacht werden:

http://www.bikers-seiten.de/pages/technik/rahmenhoehe.php


----------



## scylla (10. Mai 2012)

@mate
du darfst die vertikale position des lenkers im vergleich zur sattelhöhe + tretlagerhöhe nicht vergessen. moderne mtb-geometrien haben fast alle eine viel tiefere front als trekkingräder. das beeinflusst auch die "mögliche" länge. 
außerdem will man ja auf verschiedenen radtypen auch unterschiedlich sitzen. ein trekkingrad, auf dem man wie auf einem zeitfahr-rennrad sitzt, will ja keiner haben  daher macht eine unterscheidung ja schon sinn!

mein enduro hat 470mm horizontale oberrohrlänge +30mm vorbau, und mein rennrad hat 530mm + 110mm vorbau ... hmmm... 

wenn ich mich dunkel an mein letztes trekkingrad erinnere, war da auch der vorbau nicht endlos lang, vielleicht so 70-80mm maximal 
bei radon hab ich leider nichts gefunden, was die verbauen.

@b-i-t 
ich denke, beides ist möglich. das kleinere halt für "körbchenrad" position, das größere sportlicher. wie gesagt, am besten vielleicht mal mit einem vorhandenen/bekannten bike vergleichen, das gibt schon einen anhaltspunkt. im forum ist das immer sehr schwer, wir sehen deine frau ja nicht, und kennen sie noch viel weniger.


----------



## b-i-t (10. Mai 2012)

Ja, ich hab heute mal meine Frau kurz Probesitzen lassen. Allerdings halt nur auf ähnlichen Rädern, aber die Tendenz geht doch schon in Richtung des L45 Rahmens, da das Modell doch ganz schön lang ausfällt. Sie ist ganz überrascht, was man alles beachten muss.  Momentan fehlt ihr noch das Verständnis, aber spätestens, wenn das neue Rad dann dasteht wird meine holde Ehefrau mir die Nervereien danken. 
Vielen Dank für die geduldige Beratung. Ich hoffe ich vergesse nicht euch ein Feedback zu geben. Aber es wird wohl noch eine Weile dauern, da die Damenmodelle wohl erst ein paar Wochen später produziert werden.
PS: Ich bin ja sonst nicht so der Fan davon, wenn Frauen über ungerechte Behandlung jammern, aber was Fahrräder angeht ist das schon auffällig. Manchmal müssen sie den gleichen Preis für schlechtere Ausstattung zahlen, die Farbauswahl ist begrenzter oder sie müssen länger warten. Naja - sie könnten ja auch die Diamantrahmen nehmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (10. Mai 2012)

b-i-t schrieb:


> PS: Ich bin ja sonst nicht so der Fan davon, wenn Frauen über ungerechte Behandlung jammern, aber was Fahrräder angeht ist das schon auffällig. Manchmal müssen sie den gleichen Preis für schlechtere Ausstattung zahlen, die Farbauswahl ist begrenzter oder sie müssen länger warten. Naja - sie könnten ja auch die Diamantrahmen nehmen...



leider eine "alte" weisheit... auch bei mountainbikes

ich hoffe, ihr wählt das richtige, und sie hat hinterher viel freude am neuen rad ... und feedback nicht vergessen


----------



## Guru (11. Mai 2012)

Salut in die Runde,

eine Frage hÃ¤tte ich, die ich nicht wirklich selbst beantworten konnte, weil meine PrioritÃ¤ten doch eher im Classic-Bereich liegen 

Meine Freundin hÃ¤tte gerne das Cube AMS WLS in 15", hat's bereits auch probegefahren, war sehr angetan und hat bisher auch von ihren Freundinnen (alle um 1,60 rum) nur Gutes gehÃ¶rt.

Jetzt hab ich ein wenig rumtelefoniert und einen HÃ¤ndler in der NÃ¤he gefunden, der das *2010er* fÃ¼r 1300 verkauft. Der einzige Unterschied, der mir aufgefallen ist, ist, dass Deore-Teile statt SLX verbaut sind. edit: und andere Scheibenbremsen, 2010 Formula RX, 2012  Shimano BR-M505

1. Frage: Ist der Unterschied von SLX zu Deore sowie der Scheibenbremsen 300â¬ wert?
2. Frage. Hat sich noch was anderes von 2010 zu 2012 geÃ¤ndert? Geometrie, Gabeltechnik/DÃ¤mpfertechnik (Bezeichnung ist ja offiziell das gleiche)?

Ich danke euch!


----------



## mangolassi (11. Mai 2012)

Ich würde keine Formula Bremse fahren wollen, aber das könnte auch Geschmackssache sein. Genauso wie die Farbe, die kann notfalls auch als Entscheidungskriterium herhalten. Und eine anständige SLX Bremse bekommst du für einen Bruchteil der 300.


----------



## Guru (11. Mai 2012)

Danke für deine Einschätzung. In den Tests war die Formula RX ja sehr ordentlich immer, mal bei der Probefahrt sehen.

Was meinst zum Unterschied Deore zu SLX bei den restlichen Anbauteilen (außer Schaltwerk, was immer XT ist)?


----------



## mangolassi (11. Mai 2012)

Es ist nur eine Schaltung 
Ich würde einfach mal beide Probefahren und mir überlegen ob mir der Unterschied 300 wert ist. Der wird so gering sein, dass sie die Entscheidung von Budget, Prioritäten und Optik abhängig machen kann.


----------



## mtbbee (11. Mai 2012)

@guru,

ganz ehrlich, aber 1300 Oken für ein 2 Jahre altes Modell mit diesem wilden Komponenten Mix und Deore Komponenten .. viel zu teuer. Wenns Deiner Freundin von der Geometrie her passen sollte und sie sich wohl fühlt, solltet Ihr noch gewaltig handeln. Unter SLX geht gar nicht, wenn ihr länger Freude dran haben wollt. Hinzu kommt noch das hohe Gewicht. Schaut Euch die Laufräder noch an, ist bestimmt auch was günstiges dran geschraubt inkl. der Kassette 

das 2012er Modell kostet zwar 300 euro mehr, aber da sind aktuelle Komponenter verbaut z.B. hier: http://www.lucky-bike.de/.cms/Cube_AMS_WLS_2012/296-1-4052?aid=froogle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b-i-t (11. Mai 2012)

> Unter SLX geht gar nicht


Beim Umwerfer finde ich Deore jetzt nicht soooo tragisch. Ich bin beides schon an schlechte gepflegten Rädern gefahren und beide gingen noch problemlos.
Und die maximal 50g schwereren Kurbeln könnte man auch noch verkraften - schnell Kaputt gehen die Deore-Kurbeln sicher auch nicht.
Mich würde Deore höchstens bei Tretlager und Naben stören. Vielleicht kann sich da jemand mal zu wahrnehmbaren bzw. homöopathischen Qualitätsunterschieden äußern.

Zu Bedenken wäre noch, dass es 2011 noch eine neue Reba gab. Allerdings hat sich da technisch wohl überhaupt nichts geändert. Mir war aber so, als hätte ich mal gelesen, dass die neue fast 100 Gramm leichter war. Die 2012er Version der Reba ist dann nochmal ein Stück leichter geworden.
Schau doch einfach mal bei http://gewichte.mtb-news.de


----------



## Guru (11. Mai 2012)

Danke für eure Einschätzungen 


edit - Kurze Rückmeldung: Er hatte glücklicherweise auch noch ein 2011er für 1300,- auf Lager, das noch gute Deore-Naben, aber ansonsten schon SLX-Ausstattung hat. Ein guter Kompromiss in meinen Augen; einzig die Scheibenbremsen muss ich im Auge behalten, die wirken mir selbst für eine 49kg-Fahrerin lasch. Evtl. fahren sie sich aber noch ein.

Nochmals danke euch!


----------



## 4mate (11. Mai 2012)

Cube-AMS-WLS-Comp-2010

Cube-AMS-WLS-Comp-2011

Cube-AMS-WLS-Comp-2012


----------



## sja (11. Mai 2012)

b-i-t schrieb:


> ... bezweifle ich, dass man eine Gabel wie die NCX-D RL LITE 700C vernünftig auf ihr Gewicht von unter 50kg einstellen kann.



An der Stelle möchte ich für genannte Federgabel eine Lanze brechen!
Auch ich fahre hauptsächlich in der Stadt und bin _gerade in Dresden_ mit seinen straßenbaulichen Eigenarten ausgesprochen froh über eine taugliche Federgabel, denn die NCX-D ließ sich ganz hervorragend durch Austausch der werksseitig verbauten harten Feder durch eine weiche auf das zarte Gewicht einer Frau einstellen (auch wenn ich zugegeben bei 1,80m leicht über 50kg wiege ).

Btw, bezüglich der Rahmengröße:
Radon ist da etwas eigenartig. Die Lady-Bezeichnungen weichen von der herkömmlichen Bemaßungen ab, so entspricht die L45 einer normalen RH 50 und die L50 einer normalen 55 (warum auch immer!).


----------



## G-ZERO FX (15. Mai 2012)

Hallo die Damen, 

vll kann mir ja hier geholfen werden. Für meine jetzt 28 Jahre alt werdende Freundin suche ich nach einen Geburtstagsgeschenk. 
Ich würde ihr gerne ein Mtb-Outfit bestehend aus Helm, Hose und Trikot schenken. 

Bei dem Helm dachte ich an den Giro Hex Woman
http://www.giro.com/eu_en/products/women-1/hex.html
außer eine von euch hat noch preiswertere Alternativen auf Lager. Er sollte allerdings hinten tief nach unten gezogen sein und ein Schild besitzen

Bei Hose und Trikot bin ich noch völlig ratlos. Da würde ich mich über Anregungen sehr freuen.

Gruß


----------



## -KamiKatze- (15. Mai 2012)

Den Helm finde ich gut, nur in Blau wäre er jetzt nicht so mein Fall. 
Von der Form finde ich auch den Fox Flux ziemlich schön. Leider ist das farbliche Design bei den Helmen sehr "mädchenhaft". Ist halt Geschmackssache, ob es deiner Freundin gefällt. 

Was trägt sie denn sonst für Bikeklamotten oder welche Farben mag sie?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (15. Mai 2012)

Wichtig finde ich vor allem was fährt sie für ein Bike --> Style ?
Und welche Farbe? Klamotten müssen ja schließlich farblich zum Bike passen


----------



## G-ZERO FX (16. Mai 2012)

Hi, 
erstmal danke für die schnellen Antworten. 
Styltechnisch sind wir nicht die lycrafraktion aber auch nicht DH-mäßig unterwegs. Dh etwas weitere Hose, gerne auch 3/4 länge und locker sitzendes Trickot (aber dennoch körpernah geschnitten)
Außerdem fährt sie ein schwarzes Cube Stereo und hat schwarz/weiße Handschuhe.

Gruß


----------



## Chrige (16. Mai 2012)

Wenn es etwas farbig sein darf, würde ich bei den Kleidern Maloja oder Qloom vorschlagen:
www.maloja.de
www.qloom.ch

Ich persönlich liebe die Qloom Kleider. Ich habe die Narooma Shorts, Noosa Tops und eine Arahoon Jacke. Nicht ganz günstig aber top Material.
Von Maloja habe ich die RamonaM-Hose oder ähnlich. Sie ist schon vier Jahre alt, somit eventuell nicht mehr die im Sortiment.

Gruss,
Chrige

PS: Beim Helm würde ich sie probieren lassen. Das ist doch das wichtigste, dass der perfekt sitzt.


----------



## HiFi XS (19. Mai 2012)

G-ZERO FX schrieb:


> Hallo die Damen,
> 
> ....Bei dem Helm dachte ich an den Giro Hex Woman
> http://www.giro.com/eu_en/products/women-1/hex.html
> ...



Mir gefällt den HEX aber gibt es tatsächlich einen extra HEX für Damen? Ich glaube der HEX ist 'unisex' und mir passt er leider nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (21. Mai 2012)

@g-zero : schenk ´ihr lieber einen  gutschein und lass ´s sie die sachen dann selbst aussuchen , bzw. anprobieren - geht sonst ganz schnell nach hinten los  ...


----------



## Alex-F (11. Juni 2012)

Moinsen!

Meine Frau möchte sich einen fullface Helm zulegen, hat aber Schwierigkeiten mit den Grössen.

Habt ihr Empfehlungen für kleine Köpfe? Umfang ist 52cm, bei Reitkappe und Bike Helm musste sie jeweils zur Kinder Version greifen. 

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## fuxy (11. Juni 2012)

Hallo, ich habe vor ein paar Wochen im Bikepark Braunlage eine Lady mit  " Totenkopfkiestrümpfen " ( Pink mit Regenbogentotenköpfen ) gesehen, möchte solche meiner Freundin schenken, weiß aber nicht den Hersteller und habe im Netz auch nicht die richtigen finden können. Vieleicht kann mir hier Jemand helfen.


----------



## nightwolf (11. Juni 2012)

Alex-F schrieb:


> (...) Habt ihr Empfehlungen für kleine Köpfe? Umfang ist 52cm, bei Reitkappe und Bike Helm musste sie jeweils zur Kinder Version greifen.  (...)


 Da hast Du ja Glueck, meine Frau hat einen Dickschaedel _(messbar)_ 

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## HiFi XS (12. Juni 2012)

Alex-F schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> 
> Meine Frau möchte sich einen fullface Helm zulegen, hat aber Schwierigkeiten mit den Grössen.
> 
> ...



Giro macht Helme für kleine Köpfe! Ich trage auf dem Fahrrad den Giro Athlon. Giro hat auch fullface Helme ab 51cm.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=69808


----------



## Deleted 214724 (19. Juli 2012)

Hallo!

ich möchte meiner Freundin gerne zum Jahrestag einen neuen Rucksack schenken, da sie derzeit noch mit Ihrem Steinalten Eastpak Rucksack rumfährt.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir diesbezüglich ein paar Tips geben, welche Größe er haben sollte etc. Ich selber nutzen einen Deuter Superbike, der ihr aber viel zu Groß ist. Sie ist 1,65m "klein", und nimmt auch nur das nötigste zum Biken mit. (Der Lastesel bin ja ich  )
Die Möglichkeit zum nutzen einer Trinkblase sollte gegeben sein.

Nun kommt noch der wichtigste Punkt! Die Farbe!
Sie steht total auf Türkis. Rot geht gar nicht.

Ich danke euch schonmal vielmals für eure Tips.

Grüße


----------



## Lil83 (19. Juli 2012)

Ich hab bei der Wahl meines Rucksacks für Touren mehr auf die Passform geachtet als auf die Farbe.Mit dem Deuter Compact EXP 10 SL für Frauen (bin selbst 165cm) hab ich den Passenden gefunden und bin vollstens zufrieden.
Er ist sehr leicht und man spürt Ihn kaum.10l+2l ist gerade richtig um das Nötigste mit zu nehmen,und nen Trinksytem kann man auch reinstecken.Mehr als 10 l find ich brauch man als Frau (wenn man nen "Gepäckträger" hat) eh kaum.Ist halt kein Türkis aber Deuter hat z.B. ja auch noch Deuter Race in türkis/weiss,nur weiss ich nicht wie der so von der Passform ist(hat auch 10l)


----------



## mtbbee (19. Juli 2012)

den Superbike gibts auch als SL Version, also mit kurzem Rücken für Frauen. Bin nur ein Zentimeter größer und komme damit sehr gut zurecht. Musst mal auf der Deuter Seite schauen ... ich habe ihn in dunkel, gibts aber auch in so ner typischen Frauenfarbe 
Als Rucksack für kurze Touren nutze ich den Camelback 450 ... der ist schööön leicht, nämlich 450g - gibts in vielen verschiedenen Farben

Son ein Lastenesel ist doch was feines - muß meinen Krempel selber schleppen und Männe seinen


----------



## Deleted 214724 (19. Juli 2012)

vielen Dank schonmal für die Anregungen.

einer der beiden wird es wohl werden. 

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/deuter-damen-rucksack-superbike-14-exp-sl/aid:547554


http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/deuter-damen-rucksack-compact-10-sl/aid:561700


Mir persönlich gefällt der Superbike besser, da ich selber gute Erfahrungen mit ihm gemacht habe. 

Tja nun welcher wirds, groß oder klein


Edit: Ich habe den Compact 10 SL bestellt. In Schwarz. Ich denke der wird ihr schon gefallen. Dazu noch ein Topeak Multitool und einen Ersatzschlauch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixh. (23. Juli 2012)

Hallo, suche ein Enduro fÃ¼r meine Freundin.
GrÃ¶Ãe 159cm. Gewicht ohne Kleidung 51kg. Sie mÃ¶chte mit dem Biken anfangen, und eher nur DH/FR fahren. Aber zwei Bikes sind eindeutig zu viel fÃ¼r den Anfang - also muss ein Enduro mit ~160-170mm Federweg her - damit es auch im Park (Semmering ist am nÃ¤chsten - und da sind die Trails Bremswellenverseucht) auch SpaÃ macht und die Fahrtechnik sich schnell steigern kann - aber andererseits am Anninger auch gut bergauf fÃ¤hrt.

PrioritÃ¤ten von wichtig nach eher unwichtig
PrimÃ¤re Vorraussetzung: Sattelrohr so 37 bis max 40cm lang - tiefer Ãberstand
Luftgefedert wohl besser wie Stahl - des Gewichts wegen.
klein und handlich. 
Vorne 2fach 20/32 oder 22/36. GrÃ¶Ãer wie 32er Blattel brauchts eigentlich nicht.
DÃ¤mpfer wenn mÃ¶glich blockierbar - Gabel kann auch mit Spanngurt abgesenkt werden, sollte es nÃ¶tig sein. 
eher fÃ¼r weiches wie straffes Setup geeignet.
flacher Lenkwinkel (um 65Â°, evtl halt mit -2Â° Angleset), steiler Sitzwinkel
Preis so um 1500â¬ vorgestellt - daher wohl lieber was gebrauchtes.


Bisher ausprobiert - ein Scott Voltage FR Short - das gefiel ihr ziemlich gut (Sattelrohr 365mm). Jedoch ist das umbauen in Tourentauglich nur mit einer Hammerschmidt mÃ¶glich, dann wird das ganze einfach zu schwer. 
Dazu grad ein Wochenende mit einem Bergamont Big Air 6.1 in Small in Saalbach/Hinterglemm gefahren. Da hatte sie dank fehlender Technik und Angst mit dem 41cm Sattelroh schon Probleme beim aufsteigen wenn es etwas steiler bergab ging. Das Bike gefiel ihr, nachdem sie kurz am Voltage FR gesessen hatte, gar nicht mehr....



Was fÃ¼r Bikes gibt es denn in so kompakten GrÃ¶Ãen - damit ich mal lossuchen kann? Ich finde nur Freerider/Dher mit so kurzem Sattelrohr/geringem Ãberstand.
Zielsetzung fÃ¼r das Bike halt so in etwa Vertride tauglichkeit.


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. Juli 2012)

Tja, wenn die Preisbeschränkung nicht wäre, würde ich Alutech Fanes vorschlagen. Die Einsteigerversion liegt allerdings bei 2500 Euronen.

http://alutech-cycles.com/Fanes-Enduro-30-Komplettbike-v1

Und wenn Größe S immer noch zu groß ist, baut Onkel Jürgen auf Anfrage auch mal einen Rahmen in XS.

http://alutech-cycles.com/mediafiles//Sonstiges/Rahmen/FanesEnduro/FanesEnduro3-GeoChart.pdf


----------



## felixh. (23. Juli 2012)

Fanes bin ich mal gefahren, das kommt meinem Ideal nur von der Geometrie nahe, finde die Federung aber viel zu straff. Und S ist definitiv zu groÃ, dazu einfach zu teuer.

DW-Link, VPP oder Konsorten wÃ¼rde ich lieber auswÃ¤hlen. Minxy wÃ¤ren grade neu um 1150â¬ inkl. Versand zu haben in 15", das wÃ¤re mit ein paar Upgrades vielleicht eine gute Option. Sonst fÃ¤nde ich das YT Wicked 160 in Small (40cm) auch recht interessant


----------



## felixh. (25. Juli 2012)

So, nachdem CRC die Kona Modelle stark runtergesetzt hat, ist es ein Cadabra in 14.4" geworden (365mm Sattelrohr). Ist leichter das Cadabra etwas abfahrtsorientierter zu machen, wie ein Minxy oder Colair Deluxe abzuspecken.

Die Fox Talas 32 150 RL werde ich mal anbieten zum Tausch gegen eine RS Lyrik oder Zocchi 55 oder Float 36, und dann ist das Cadabra mit 170/160 schon ziemlich gut und noch schön leicht. Dazu hab ich noch vernünftige Laufräder mit breiter Innenweite, und dann ist es ziemlich top.


----------



## Tribal84 (30. Juli 2012)

falscher thread..sorry


----------



## 4mate (13. August 2012)

Verschoben:  			 			 			     			Wie lange ist Downhill-Biken OK bei Schwangerschaft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis.93 (22. September 2012)

Hallo Mädels,
ich brauche eure Hilfe, ich bin Passionierter Biker und meine Freundin hasst das Rad fahren, sie hasst es berg auf, berg ab und selbst auf grader strecke. Sie will einfach nicht biken.
Und ihr könnt euch sicher denken das das nicht lange gut gehen kann. 
Ich brauche dringend hilfe wie ich meine Freundin zum Biken bekomme. 

Danke


----------



## -KamiKatze- (22. September 2012)

Wenn Sie dem Radfahren generell schon gar nichts abgewinnen kann, solltest du vielleicht aufhören sie zu überreden. Man muss als Paar doch nicht alles gemeinsam machen oder alle Hobbies teilen. Was hättest du von gemeinsamen Touren, wenn sie dabei eh total genervt ist und keine Lust dazu hat? Geh weiter mit deinen Freunden biken und unternimm mit deiner Freundin lieber etwas, was euch beiden Spaß macht.


----------



## blutbuche (22. September 2012)

is nicht dein ernst , oder ??? wenn sie  lila kneteulen machen würde , würdest du dich auch nicht überreden  lassen , oder ??? echt - männer ....


----------



## Frau Rauscher (22. September 2012)

oder: kauf ihr einen schönen Beachcruiser! Hat bei mir auch geklappt


----------



## blutbuche (22. September 2012)

damit kommt man dann besonders gut berge hoch ..


----------



## Dennis.93 (22. September 2012)

Es geht doch nicht darum sie dazu zu zwingen!!
Die frage war eher wie ihr leuten das biken schmackhaft macht.
Wenn sie gar keine Lust hat ist das halt so, aber ein versuch ist es mir Wert ihr den geilsten Sport nahe zubringen 
Was ich davon hätte? Freude daran mit ihr Biken zu gehen.


----------



## Leo4711 (22. September 2012)

Dennis.93 schrieb:


> Es geht doch nicht darum sie dazu zu zwingen!!
> Die frage war eher wie ihr leuten das biken schmackhaft macht.
> Wenn sie gar keine Lust hat ist das halt so, aber ein versuch ist es mir Wert ihr den geilsten Sport nahe zubringen
> Was ich davon hätte? Freude daran mit ihr Biken zu gehen.



Kann ich gut verstehen, dass Du ihr gern das Biken näherbringen möchtest. Bin selbst völlig begeistert von diesem Sport. Was hast Du denn bereits versucht? 
Falls Du Lust hast - schreib mal per PN. Ist vielleicht besser als öffentlich.


----------



## CrossX (26. September 2012)

Dennis.93 schrieb:


> Es geht doch nicht darum sie dazu zu zwingen!!
> Die frage war eher wie ihr leuten das biken schmackhaft macht.
> Wenn sie gar keine Lust hat ist das halt so, aber ein versuch ist es mir Wert ihr den geilsten Sport nahe zubringen
> Was ich davon hätte? Freude daran mit ihr Biken zu gehen.



Wenn sie keinen Spass an der Sache findet, wird dir das auch keine Freude bringen. Sie wird berghoch wie bergrunter wahrscheinlich angefressen sein, wenn du ständig vorweg fährst. Also kannst du dann schön brav im Schleichtempo neben ihr her eiern (denn immerhin wolltest du ja, dass sie mit kommt) oder nach ein paar Ausfahrten feuert sie das Bike in die Ecke. 

Leih ihr am besten irgendwo ein vernünftiges Bike in ihrer Größe und mach mal ein paar kleine ruhige Touren. Was du als vielleicht völlig öde und kurze Strecke empfindest kann für deine Freundin schon ne Herausforderung sein. Also klein anfangen  
Viel Erfolg


----------



## ollo (26. September 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> is nicht dein ernst , oder ??? wenn sie  lila kneteulen machen würde , würdest du dich auch nicht überreden  lassen , oder ??? echt - männer .... DER MANN -Dennis.93 bitte





.... soviel Zeit sollte sein


----------



## Schnitte (26. September 2012)

wer nicht will, der hat schon 
jmd. zum Radfahren zu drängen ist die falsche Einstellung. Natürlich ist es schön, wenn man die Passion teilen kann, aber wenn es ihr partout keinen Spaß macht sollte man es lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (26. September 2012)

Versuch's mit sehr kurzen Ausfahrten - keine Berge, keine anspruchsvolle Trails, und kombiniere das ganze mit irgendwas anderes, Picknick oder keinen Ahnung.

Ich würde nicht erwarten, dass eine Freundin oder Freund oder ein Kind gleich zum anspruchvollen Ausfahrten mitkommen soll. Start small. Very small.


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. September 2012)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> und kombiniere das ganze mit irgendwas anderes



z.B. eine kleine Ausfahrt zu einem Laden mit wirklich schicken Bikeklamotten. Kreditkarte nicht vergessen!


----------



## Dennis.93 (27. September 2012)

Hey, 
erstmal möchte ich hier kurz auf die ganzen leute eingehen die alle meinen das ich hier irgendjemanden zu irgendetwas drängen will, auf so ne idee würde ich gar nicht kommen, aber lassen wir das mal. 
Jetzt zu den Leuten die Produktiv sind und sinnvolle vorschläge machen und mich scheinbar verstehen.
Erstmal finde ich das eine gute idee mit den leichten Touren, ich glaube auch das dass der richtige einstieg ist.
Habt ihr irgendwelche sachen damals (am Anfang eurer Karierre  ) gern gemacht?
Vielleicht hilft es mir ja auch.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (27. September 2012)

auf jeden fall würd ich die Tour(en) am anfang bei "schönem" wetter machen, auch wenn jetzt wieder alle aufschreien von wegen Schönwetterfahrer  
Wenn man noch keine begeisterung fürs biken hat, fällt es umso schwerer sich bei schlechterem wetter zu motivieren  
Zeig ihr ein paar schöne Punkte/Stellen wo sich vllt ne tolle Aussicht ergibt und wie schon erwähnt wurde mit nem tollen Ziel wo es vllt was leckeres zu essen gibt wie kuchen


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. September 2012)

Dennis.93 schrieb:


> Habt ihr irgendwelche sachen damals (am Anfang eurer Karierre  ) gern gemacht?
> Vielleicht hilft es mir ja auch.



Der Dealer meines Vertrauens hat nen Trainerschein für MTB. Mit dem und einer kleinen Gruppe bin ich ca. 2 Jahre einmal die Woche 2 Stunden fahren und üben gegangen (auch nur bei schönem Wetter). Ohne Druck, einfach ein wenig spielen, so langsam vom leichten zum schweren.
Wenn mein Scheich mir erzählt wie ich was zu fahren habe, kriege ich ne Krise. Es war, zum üben, entspannter ohne ihn.
Also, vielleicht einen Ladies-Fahrtechnikkurs für Einsteigerinnen?


----------



## Tesla71 (29. September 2012)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Wenn mein Scheich mir erzählt wie ich was zu fahren habe, kriege ich ne Krise. Es war, zum üben, entspannter ohne ihn.
> Also, vielleicht einen Ladies-Fahrtechnikkurs für Einsteigerinnen?



Woah, langsam mit den jungen Pferden!
Also, Mini-Tour bei schönem Wetter bitte umdeklarieren in: laß uns zur Eisdiele fahren (wobei die Eisdiele natürlich die im Nachbarort ist). 

Alles was Kurs ist könnte als Drängelei verstanden werden. Das kann man später, wenn sie Blut geleckt hat, immer noch mal vorschlagen. 

Vielleicht hilft es auch, andere Frauen mitzunehmen, also mit zwei Pärchen oder so zu fahren. 
Chaotenkind meine ja schon, daß es mit anderen Leuten entspannter ist, als wenn ihr Typ ihr erzählt, wie sie was fahren muß.

Was überhaupt nicht hilft: selber mit Carbonfeile zu fahren und der Freundin ein 15kg Teil zu überlassen, das man mit alten Alivio-Teilen ausgestattet hat. 
Sich dann wundern, wenn sie nicht hinterherkommt und womöglich auch noch vorwurfsvoll werden.  

Achte auch darauf, daß sie die richtigen Klamotten anhat. Inzwischen ist es ja schon was kälter und bloß weil ich mit kurzem Trikot fahre heißt das nicht, daß andere das bei 10 ° auch toll finden. 

Also, entspannter Kurztrip bei tollem Wetter und frischer Luft, vielleicht über einen Forstweg zum Ausflugsrestaurant.


----------



## CrossX (29. September 2012)

Tesla71 schrieb:


> Was überhaupt nicht hilft: selber mit Carbonfeile zu fahren und der Freundin ein 15kg Teil zu überlassen, das man mit alten Alivio-Teilen ausgestattet hat.
> Sich dann wundern, wenn sie nicht hinterherkommt und womöglich auch noch vorwurfsvoll werden.



Deshalb habe ich meinem Schatz das gleiche Bike aufgebaut, dass ich auch fahre. Damit ist zumindest die Ausrede:" Dafür ist das Bike nicht gebaut!!!" gestorben 

Als sie noch ihr HT hatte, bin ich auch einige technisch knifflige Stellen (Absätze, Wurzel etc) mit ihrem Bike gefahren und sie hat zugeguckt. Das hat ihr laut eigener Aussage auch Sicherheit gegeben.


----------



## Dennis.93 (5. Oktober 2012)

Danke erstmal, 
werde versuchen die Tipps umzusetzen.


----------



## Gmiatlich (8. Oktober 2012)

Einen schönen Guten Morgen die Damen!

Denke ich bin hier richtig, denn ich benötige Beratung in Sachen vergleichbare Kleidergrößen.
Meine Holde schielt auf die Alpinestars Gravity Shorts und wenn schon Interesse besteht dann kann man das gleich als Geschenk verpacken 

Wo ich mir aber unsicher bin ist die Kleidergröße.
Sind die Jeans Größen welche in Zoll angegeben werden auch auf diese Shorts anwendbar?
Weil da habe ich schon spioniert ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MeMa (23. Oktober 2012)

Bei Hosen bin ich immer vorsichtig .... 
Hab ich bei der einen Größe 36, hab ich bei der anderen 40...
Normal hab ich 38 
Und eigentlich sitzen die alle gleich und interessanter Weise auch die gleiche Bundweite ....


----------



## Gmiatlich (13. November 2012)

Gmiatlich schrieb:


> Einen schönen Guten Morgen die Damen!
> 
> Denke ich bin hier richtig, denn ich benötige Beratung in Sachen vergleichbare Kleidergrößen.
> Meine Holde schielt auf die Alpinestars Gravity Shorts und wenn schon Interesse besteht dann kann man das gleich als Geschenk verpacken
> ...




Ich zitiere mich selbst.
Zumindest bei den oben genannten Shorts lassen sich die Größen gut miteinander vergleichen.
 @MeMa
Danke für die Antwort. Die Shorts passen so wie ich sie laut Herstellertabelle ausgesucht habe.

Gmiatlich


----------



## meikel25 (3. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin dabei meiner liebsten ein Hardtail aufzubauen, nun bin ich auf der Suche nach einem guten (aber weil Kasse schon strapaziert wurde) und günstigen LRS.
Welche Vorschläge könnt ihr mir geben?

Es kann auch ein guter gebrauchter Satz sein.
Und ich benötige auch noch "für die Optik" einen weißen Easton Vorbau 120mm Länge.

Falls da jemand auch noch was haben sollte.   ;-))


LG
Michael


----------



## Colonia_MTB (8. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir ein wenig helfen. Da meine Freundin ganz frisch mit dem MTB fahren angefangen hat, dachte ich mir dann kann ich ihr ja ein paar Klamotten zu Weihnachten schenken. Bis jetzt hat sie nur eine Hose und Triko von Aldi/Lidl.
Kleidung soll für den Sommer gedacht sein. 
Suche:
-Enge Radhose für unter Shorts
-Weite/Lässige Shorts
-Handschuhe (weiß leider die Größe nicht) 

Größe in Hosen hat sie normal 38.

Fahren bis jetzt nur Touren 20-40km 200-600Hm über Waldautobahnen und leichte Trails. 

Hoffe ihr könnt mir ein paar Teile empfehlen. Besonders die Hose mit Polster, die anderen Sachen sind ja ehr geschmackssache. Aber evtl. habt ihr ja Erfahrungen mit den Größen von den Shorts, wie sie ausfallen.

Preislich würde ich gerne unter 200 bleiben.

Bedanke mich schonmal bei euch.
Schönes Wochenende noch.


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. Dezember 2012)

Colonia_MTB schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir ein wenig helfen. Da meine Freundin ganz frisch mit dem MTB fahren angefangen hat, dachte ich mir dann kann ich ihr ja ein paar Klamotten zu Weihnachten schenken. Bis jetzt hat sie nur eine Hose und Triko von Aldi/Lidl.
> Kleidung soll für den Sommer gedacht sein.
> Suche:
> ...



1-Gore oder Assos. Gore fällt eher etwas kleiner aus. Ich habe Größe 32 und muss da 34 nehmen. Preislich schon etwas höher angesiedelt, aber wenn man jetzt im Winter noch Sommersachen findet sind sie meistens reduziert (außer Assos). Meine kurzen Radhosen von Gore habe ich preisreduziert bei Bikemaxx ergattert. Die Polster von Vaude finde ich persönlich nicht so toll. Sie sitzen sich relativ schnell durch, aber für kurze Touren, so bis 80 km, gehen sie.

2-Tja, da gibt es ne Menge. Maloja, Race Face, Ziener, Sombrio, IXS, Fox, Vaude.... Maloja fällt eher größer aus, IXS kleiner.
Hibike in Kronberg (Ladengeschäft mit Internetversand) hat etliche Sommersachen reduziert, da würde ich mal online stöbern. Wenn es nicht passt, kann man es (fristgerecht) zurück schicken. Teilweise sind bei Shorts bereits Radhosen zum unterziehen mit dabei (vor allem bei Vaude). Handschuhe und enge Radhosen hat Hibike auch in ordentlicher Auswahl.


----------



## Colonia_MTB (8. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
dankeschön für deine Hilfe.
Dann werde ich mich mal nach einer Gore Hose umsehen.

Als Shorts gefällt mir diese sehr gut. Sollte dann in M passen oder?
http://www.platzangst-shop.com/prod...wombike-shorts--quot-Riding-shorts-quot-.html

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (10. Dezember 2012)

Sehen gut aus. Mit Platzangst habe ich leider noch keine Größenerfahrungen.


----------



## scylla (10. Dezember 2012)

Platzangst ist (entgegen der Suggestion des Namens) sehr weit geschnitten!


----------



## Chaotenkind (11. Dezember 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> Platzangst ist (entgegen der Suggestion des Namens) sehr weit geschnitten!



Dann bei Größe 38 doch eher S, oder?


----------



## Colonia_MTB (11. Dezember 2012)

Habe jetzt mal M bestellt, da sie drunter ja noch eine Hose mit Polster an hat. Hoffe also es passt. 
Handschuhe und Hose für drunter habe ich bei Hibike gefunden. 
Danke für eure Mühe und Hilfe.


----------



## Sentilo (21. Dezember 2012)

Eine Frage bitte an die Fachfrauen 

Nachdem ich meinem Sohnemann zu Weihnachten ein schönes Rad aufgebaut habe (gestern fertig geworden), fühl ich mich auf einmal arg unterbeschäftigt. Ich würd gern noch ein Rad aufbauen! Die beste Therapie gegen den Winterblues 

Als Nächstes soll die Madam was Individuelles kriegen. Sie fährt jetzt ein älteres AMS 130, also mehr oder weniger Stangenware.

Gebt mir doch bitte mal einen Tipp für einen *AM-Rahmen*, Federweg ca. 150 mm, Preislage < 1500. Schick soll er sein und nicht an jeder Ecke stehen.

Danke vielmals!


----------



## Chaotenkind (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde ja Alutech Fanes AM vorschlagen, aber erstens gibt es den erst ab 31.03.2013 und zweitens kostet er 1750 zuzügl. Versand.
Aber schee isser scho und an jeder Ecke steht er definitiv nicht.
http://alutech-cycles.com/Alutech-Fanes-AllMountain-10-Rahmen


----------



## Sentilo (21. Dezember 2012)

Danke, sehr schön  Hab schon viel Gutes vom Fanes gehört.

März wäre völlig okay; es hat ja keine große Eile. Und ich kann noch a bissl sparen


----------



## Marcus_xXx (3. Januar 2013)

Tesla71 schrieb:


> Woah, langsam mit den jungen Pferden!
> Also, Mini-Tour bei schönem Wetter bitte umdeklarieren in: laß uns zur Eisdiele fahren (wobei die Eisdiele natürlich die im Nachbarort ist).
> 
> Alles was Kurs ist könnte als Drängelei verstanden werden. Das kann man später, wenn sie Blut geleckt hat, immer noch mal vorschlagen.
> ...



Endlich mal n Thema zu dem ich auch was sagen kann... ^^

Ich hab vorletztes Jahr mit meiner Freundin (wieder) angefangen zu biken. Also ich wieder, sie generell. Es war sogar Ihre Idee, sich Fahrräder zu kaufen, sie bestand auch auf MTB... Naja nach dem "Lehrgeld" in Form von BOC Bikes hab ich nun ein richtiges, ihres (Stumpy Comp Evo) steht noch im Laden, für sie reserviert.
Wenn wir jetzt fahren, mache ich den Fehler dass ich meist zuviel will & mit dem Enduro auch anders fahre als Sie mit dem HT. Nun haben wir hier im Umland nicht unbedingt das Terrain, in dem sich ein Enduro heimisch fühlt, aber naja. Sie nimmt´s trotzdem gern als Begründung, dass einiges nicht "geht" oder dass sie Angst hat.

Ich kann ihr leider nur nichts vermitteln, also nichts was Fahrtechnik etc. angeht. Ich hab keine Geduld und sie will sich nichts sagen lassen, leider streitet man sich inzwischen oft deswegen.

Nun will ichs demnächst nochmal mit einer einfachen Tour durch die Harburger Berge versuchen, ohne wurzelige Trails etc. vllt. kann ich sie durch solche einfachen Aktionen wieder ein wenig begeistern und den Streß rausnehmen.

Haben die Damen noch nen Tipp für mich, wie ichs schaffe sie wieder eher in die Richtung zu bringen, mehr mit mir zu fahren & vllt. mal ein bissel über den eigenen Schatten zu springen, sich mehr zu zutrauen?

Hatte mich schon nach Fahrtechnikkursen von Frauen für Frauen erkundigt, aber sieht hier eher mau aus...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (6. Januar 2013)

Fahr einfach nichts mit ihr, wozu man auch nur irgendeine Technik braucht. Und wenn du schneller bist, dann übe halt derweil z.B. Trackstand oder was weiß ich, anstatt zu versuchen, sie zu schnellerem Tempo zu überreden oder schlaue Tipps abzugeben. Leider gibt es auch Biker, die eben fahrtechnisch überhaupt nicht ehrgeizig sind und auch garnicht kapieren, wieso man sie mit sowas nicht einfach zufrieden lässt. Anscheinend ist deine Freundin mit einfachen Ausflügen per MTB zufrieden, dann musst du dich wohl oder übel auch damit zufrieden geben. Vielleicht kommt sie selber noch auf den Geschmack, wenn die Touren ausgedehnter werden und somit die Auswahl an "einfachen" Strecken kleiner.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (6. Januar 2013)

Sie will ja gerne mehr können, scheut sich aber vor Anstrengungen und womöglichen Verletzungen.. ^^

Naja ma gucken was die Saison bringt, ich werde es wohl mal nach & nach mit Touren und kleineren Sachen versuchen, evtl. kommt sie dann von sich aus mal n bissel aufn Geschmack..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noam (6. Januar 2013)

schnapp dir nen rucksack und packe für sie protektoren rein, so dass sie das Gefühl hat sich im Fall des Falls nicht verletzten kann. Hat bei meiner Freundin sehr gut funktioniert


----------



## Marcus_xXx (6. Januar 2013)

Die kommen ja noch.. Aber is auch n bissel schwierig, da die richtigen zu finden.. ^^ Aber ich arbeite dran.. ^^


----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. Januar 2013)

WEnn es bei euch in der Gegend nichts gibt, lade sie eben zu einem netten Wochenende woanders inkl. Techniktraining ein!
Ein Mädels-Fahrtechnik-Training macht ihr sicherlich Spaß und es ist einfach was anderes


----------



## Niko_E (9. Januar 2013)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Endlich mal n Thema zu dem ich auch was sagen kann... ^^
> 
> Ich kann ihr leider nur nichts vermitteln, also nichts was Fahrtechnik etc. angeht. Ich hab keine Geduld und sie will sich nichts sagen lassen, leider streitet man sich inzwischen oft deswegen.
> 
> Haben die Damen noch nen Tipp für mich, wie ichs schaffe sie wieder eher in die Richtung zu bringen, mehr mit mir zu fahren & vllt. mal ein bissel über den eigenen Schatten zu springen, sich mehr zu zutrauen?



Hey, vielleicht kann ich auch ein bisschen was zu den Thema beitragen, ich habe vor eineinhalb Jahren angefangen mit dem Mountainbiken und mache auch viele Touren mit meinem Freund, der schon ziemlich lange fährt und das klappte auch von Anfang an ziemlich gut..(klar gabs auch mal Zoff, aber das war eher die Ausnahme...)

Mir hat am Anfang geholfen öfter die gleiche Strecke zu fahren, mag zwar vielleicht etwas eintönig sein, aber wenn sie unsicher ist, hilft es ihr vielleicht zu wissen was auf sie zu kommt. Sie kann dann auf der Strecke, die sie schon kennt unterschiedliche Linien ausprobieren, dadurch gewinnt sie Sicherheit und ist es bestimmt auch irgendwann leid "an der einen Stufe immer zu schieben" (oder so...)

Zu der Fahrtechnikfrage, es reicht für den Anfang sicherlich, wenn du ihr erst einmal Sachen erklärst, die für dich schon in Fleisch und Blut übergegangen und deswegen banal sind...
Z.B. in der Abfahrt das Gewicht nach hinten zu verlagern und in den Händen, Armen und Beinen nicht zu verkrampfen (das passiert schnell wenn man unsicher ist und dann hält man den Lenker zu fest und kann auch leichte Stöße nicht mehr abfedern)...

Vielleicht hilft es euch auch, vorher die "Spielregeln" festzulegen, dann weiß jede/r was ihn/sie erwartet.


----------



## clara.jane (14. Januar 2013)

maloh1705 schrieb:


> Hi
> Meine Freundin ningelt mir seit einem halben jahr die Ohren voll, dass sie ein Citybike haben möchte(so eins mit Körbchen am lenker und so gedöns)...bisher hat sie ein Mtb aber um durch die Stadt zu cruisen findet sie es nicht optimal...
> 
> Evtl. möchte ich sie damit überraschen und es ihr schenken.Sollte aber nicht allzu teuer sein(da sie es bestimmt auch mal irgendwo anschließt, Bhf etc.)...
> ...



Hallo Marcus , 
also falls deine Freundin nicht schon total auf en City Bike festgefahren ist, dann könntest du ihr ja auch mal eins von den Beach Bikes vorschlagen. Die sind auch echt schön und Körbe kann man da auch anbringen. Habe gesehen, dass der lidl Online Shop welche hat ! mir sind die Modelle zu girlie, aber vllt ist ja was für den Geschmack deiner Freundin dabei... Für die Stadt finde ich die Dinger optimalst


----------



## Fleischfresser (17. Januar 2013)

Hallo Mädels,

ich bräuchte mal einen Rat.
Ich möchte gerne ein MTB für meine Freundin aufbauen oder fertig kaufen. Da sie mit 88cm Schrittlänge rechnerisch einen 20"Rahmen benötigt bewegen wir uns im Grenzbereich. Also die Auswahl wird dünn.

Daher meine Fragen: 

Bringen die frauenergonomischen Rahmen WLS und Co. etwas oder ist das nur ne Masche um Fahrräder zu verkaufen?

Wer von euch hat so ein Fahrrad und würde es wieder kaufen?

Ist es aus Eurer Sicht möglich einen Standart-Rahmen mit den richtigen Komponenten Damentauglich aufzubauen, oder wird das nur ein schlechter Kompromiss?

Wunsch ist ein waldtaugliches MTB für die bequeme Feierabendrunde.

Momentan fährt sie mit einem viel zu großen (langen) Trekkingrad - ich kann es nicht mehr mit ansehen...


Viele Grüße
Matze


----------



## scylla (17. Januar 2013)

Fleischfresser schrieb:


> Bringen die frauenergonomischen Rahmen WLS und Co. etwas oder ist das nur ne Masche um Fahrräder zu verkaufen?



zweiteres (extrem kleine Rahmengrößen mal ausgenommen, aber darum geht's hier ja nicht)



Fleischfresser schrieb:


> Ist es aus Eurer Sicht möglich einen Standart-Rahmen mit den richtigen Komponenten Damentauglich aufzubauen, oder wird das nur ein schlechter Kompromiss?



die Antwort darauf dürfte sich aus der ersten erschließen.
Höchstens vielleicht einen Sattel dran, der zum Hintern passt. Wobei ich nicht mal das als "damenspezifisch" sehen würde. Viele Bikerinnen fahren mit "Herrensätteln".

guckt euch einfach bei den ganz normalen Herren/Unisex Modellen um. Da kriegt ihr üblicherweise mehr Bike fürs Geld, und die erwünschte Rahmengröße dürfte da auch nicht furchtbar exotisch sein.

Wie groß ist deine Freundin denn? Ich würde bei der Wahl der Rahmengröße nicht nach der Schrittlänge sondern nach der Oberkörperlänge gehen (aus Körpergröße und Schrittlänge kann man ja auch schon ungefähr auf die Oberkörperlänge schließen).


----------



## Fleischfresser (17. Januar 2013)

Hey,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.
ich habe soetwas schon befürchtet. 

Okay, die Maße sind Schrittlänge 88cm bei 178cm Körpergröße.

Viele Grüße
Matze


----------



## Niko_E (18. Januar 2013)

Bei Canyon gibt es einen Bike-Finder mit Perfect-Positioning-System, vielleicht bekommt ihr da eine Idee in welche Richtung es gehen soll!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (18. Januar 2013)

Fleischfresser schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.
> ich habe soetwas schon befürchtet.
> ...



da wird 20'' dann vielleicht doch recht sportlich/gestreckt für ein mtb für die "bequeme feierabendrunde". testet auch mal ne nummer kleiner aus. zum vergleich, ich fahr bei wahrscheinlich ziemlich ähnlicher oberkörperlänge (170 größe bei 82 schrittlänge) eher 16'' und nur am racebike 18''. ich schätze mal mit einem 18'' könnte deine freundin auch schon hinkommen, je nachdem wie gestreckt sie sitzen möchte.


----------



## Fleischfresser (18. Januar 2013)

Danke für die Hilfe.

Wir werden auch mal ein paar Räder ausprobieren, so viel ist klar. Aber wenn mir nun das ultimative Schnäppchen begegnet.....weiß ich nicht, ob ich ruhig bleiben kann.

Mit der Sitzposition ist das so eine Sache. Wenn wir gemeinsam fahren, dann ist das echt ne entspannte Geschichte. Für uns beide. Nur die Geometrie ihres jetzigen Bikes ist ne Katastrophe, das sehe sogar ich.
Mir wäre es lieb wenn das Bike leicht und sicher zu beherrschen ist. Eine Sitzposition wie "Kneifzange auf Wildsau" ist eher unangebracht. Sie ist Läuferin, das MTB wäre nur ein Ausgleich(-sport(?)).

Es ist mit ihren dünnen Trekkingreifen ein ganz schöner Eiertanz auf Sand und Schotter. Wir haben auf einer solchen Passage (nur ein Feldweg) mal kurz die Räder getauscht, woraufhin ich jetzt die Initiative ergreife und hier schreibe. 

Das Canyon Programm werden wir nach Feierabend mal ausprobieren. Liest sich vielversprechend.

Viele Grüße
Matze


----------



## Lateralus (9. Februar 2013)

Hat mal eine Dame hier zufällig Erfahrungen mit den untschiedlichen Cleat-Arten, die es von Shimpanso gibt? Meine Frau will mit Klickpedalen anfangen und ich habe gesehen, dass es neben den "normalen" Cleats auch Multi-Release-Cleats gibt. Diese ermöglichen anscheinend ein Auslösen aus dem Pedal bei mehreren Bewegungen, nicht nur bei einem Wegdrehen des Hinterfusses nach aussen. Ich dachte, sowas könnte evtl interessant sein und ihr das Gefühl geben, nicht so stark ans Pedal gekettet zu sein. 
Was mein Ihr?


----------



## Saba2010 (9. Februar 2013)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Hat mal eine Dame hier zufällig Erfahrungen mit den untschiedlichen Cleat-Arten, die es von Shimpanso gibt?
> ...
> Was mein Ihr?



Also, ich habe mir die M-cleats vor drei Jahren nach einem heftigen Bodenkuss gekauft... Anfangs hat es mir kopfmäßig geholfen, weil man echt schnell rauskommt. Mittlerweile stelle ich sie fester, mag sie aber immer noch.

Ich weiß aus berufener Quelle, daß nicht nur Frauen die fahren


----------



## HiFi XS (9. Februar 2013)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Hat mal eine Dame hier zufällig Erfahrungen mit den untschiedlichen Cleat-Arten, die es von Shimpanso gibt? Meine Frau will mit Klickpedalen anfangen und ich habe gesehen, dass es neben den "normalen" Cleats auch Multi-Release-Cleats gibt. Diese ermöglichen anscheinend ein Auslösen aus dem Pedal bei mehreren Bewegungen, nicht nur bei einem Wegdrehen des Hinterfusses nach aussen. Ich dachte, sowas könnte evtl interessant sein und ihr das Gefühl geben, nicht so stark ans Pedal gekettet zu sein.
> Was mein Ihr?



Hallo Lateralus,

ich bin selber leidenschaftliche Klickfahrerin  (obwohl ich zur Zeit ohne zu fahren versuche, als Herausforderung...)  und bin verschieden Marken gefahren und finde noch wie vor, dass die Freeride Pedalen von Time in einer Klasse für sich sind. Die sind zwar nicht besonders leicht und sehen überhaupt nicht 'damenhaft' aus - aber das sind echt geniale Pedalen. Die halten fest - aber nach einer 'einfahrzeit' kommst Du sofort raus. Shimano, Crank Brothers... nö. Lieber Time  Mir gefällt das Klickgefühl am besten, weil ich weiss, ich komme gut raus. Halten ewig, sind total zuverlässig und  die Platform Pedalen beiten immer genug Fläche, wenn Du mal was machen willst, ohne eingeklickt zu sein. 

Übrigens, ich fand das Bike, dass Du für Deine Freundin ausgesucht hast eine gute Wahl. Habe den Thread gefolgt


----------



## Lateralus (9. Februar 2013)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Übrigens, ich fand das Bike, dass Du für Deine Freundin ausgesucht hast eine gute Wahl. Habe den Thread gefolgt



Sag das nicht zu laut, habe doch nur eine Vorauswahl getroffen. Sonst hagelts gleich wieder Proteste hier 

Aber danke für Eure Antworten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (12. Februar 2013)

Ich finde die Multi-Release Dinger super, die lösen auch aus, wenn man in einer kritischen Situation den Fuß nach oben reißt und dabei die Drehbewegung vergisst. Dass sie versehtentlich auslösen, ist mir noch nie passiert, obwohl ich sie recht leicht eingestellt habe. Wenn ich heute neue Pedale brauchen würde, würde ich mir die XT-Pedale mit der kleinen Plattform kaufen, das bietet dann etwas Stand, wenn man nicht gleich richtig reintrifft (z.B. wenn man an einer Schlüsselstelle auf dem Trail anfahren muss) oder im Urlaub, wenn man mal mit den Flipflops in die Eisdiele fahren will.
Ein echter Schrott sind die Synchros Pedale, die sind schier nicht einstellbar und lösen sauschwer aus. Aber die standen ja eh nicht zur Auswahl, wenn ich richtig vermute, dir geht´s ja nur um Shimano.


----------



## Lateralus (12. Februar 2013)

Danke. Mulitrelease-Cleats sind unterwegs


----------



## Deleted 77994 (13. Februar 2013)

hej,

ich suche für meine Freundin ein feines Fully für Touren.
Es muss kein HighClass Radl sein aber es sollte dennoch von den Komponenten her etwas vernünftiges werden.

Im großen und ganzen sind wichtig :
 x) Fully
 x) Gewicht <= 13kg
 x) vernünftige Ausstattung
 x) vom Preis her sollts mich auch nicht umhaun^^

Sie will einfach nur mit mir Touren fahren und Spaß am Radln haben. Es muss also nichts extremes sein ...
Die Marke ist mehr oder weniger egal. 
Da ich ihr das Rad schenke wäre es mir natürlich lieb wenn der Preis auch noch vertretbar bleibt (für mich) ...

mfg


----------



## elTorito (13. Februar 2013)

Hi, 

meine Freundin hat sich letztes Jahr ein Canyon Nerve XC 7 Women zugelegt. Ich denke das war das beste Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis. Wiegt auch nicht so viel (weniger als mein HT) 

Mit dem Rad hat es Ihr dann auf einmal auch Spaß gemacht Touren zu fahren  Das Rad kam letztes Jahr 1600 EUR, hat Sie aber nicht bereut. 

Ich darf es auch ab und an fahren


----------



## Chaotenkind (13. Februar 2013)

http://www.merida-bikes.com/de_de/bike/2013/16/Full+Suspension/One-Twenty+900

Das 2012er Modell wird derzeit, wo noch vorrätig, für ca. 1200 Euronen angeboten.

Das One-Twenty gibt es auch in anderen, d.h. höherwertigeren aber auch geringerwertigeren Ausführungen. Auch in einer Ladies-Version, wenn es unbedingt so etwas sein muss.

Fahre selbst ein Ninety-Six und ein One-Forty. Aber für lockere Touren würde ich zum einen kein Racefully nehmen, da die Sitzposition dafür zu gestreckt und auf Dauer vielleicht zu unbequem ist und zum anderen nicht unbedingt ein Bike mit 140 mm Federweg oder mehr. Man sitzt zwar schön aufrecht, aber man bringt doch weniger Kraft auf die Pedale. 120 mm sind, aus eigener Erfahrung, ein schöner Kompromiss hinsichtlich Sitzposition und Kraftübertragung und das, obwohl mein 120 mm-Fully gute 14 kg hat (ist halt deutscher Maschinenbau und kein Merida). Aber probegesessen habe ich letztes Jahr mal auf dem One-Twenty. Fühlte sich hinsichtlich der Sitzposition nicht schlecht an.


----------



## Deleted 77994 (13. Februar 2013)

hej,

danke schon mal für die Links / Tips. Ich schau mir die Bikes gleich mal an.
Ich habe keine Ahnung ob's unbedingt ein Lady/Miss Modell sein muss, gab's ja früher auch nicht und da sind Frauen ja auch schon Radl gefahren.

 @federweg: Ich dachte auch dass 100-120mm reichen da sie ja keine Dhs fahren wird und wenns mal wild wird kann sie ja immer noch gemütlicher runter fahren.

Danke nochmal für eure Hilfe. Wenn's noch mehr Tips gibt bin ich immer dafür zu haben.


----------



## elTorito (14. Februar 2013)

elMarrow schrieb:


> @_federweg_: Ich dachte auch dass 100-120mm reichen da sie ja keine Dhs fahren wird und wenns mal wild wird kann sie ja immer noch gemütlicher runter fahren.
> 
> Danke nochmal für eure Hilfe. Wenn's noch mehr Tips gibt bin ich immer dafür zu haben.



120 mm Federweg für ein Tourenfully sollte der Dame reichen. 

Die Miss Modelle sind meist von der Geometrie anders. 

Wenn die Möglichkeit besteht würde ich auf jedenfall zu einer Probefahrt raten. Bei meiner Freundin war es so das Sie mit meinen Bikes nicht klar kam. Obwohl wir gleich Groß sind, gleiche Schrittlänge usw... 

Wir sind dann nach Koblenz gefahren zu Canyon damit Sie verschiedene Größen Probefahren kann. Meine Freundin war auch der Meinung das Sie ein "Herren" Bike nehmen könne (weil die günstiger kamen) , aber Probefahrt zeigte das Gegenteil.  



> Ich habe keine Ahnung ob's unbedingt ein Lady/Miss Modell sein muss,  gab's ja früher auch nicht und da sind Frauen ja auch schon Radl  gefahren.


Also kann gut sein das auch ein "Herren" Bike passt,  aber das hängt wohl davon ab wie deine Freundin "geschnitten" ist, deswegen wenn möglich Probefahren,... ich kenne deine Frau nicht, kann nur für meine Sprechen... ... Bei Ihrer Bike Wahl wurde auch viel in Betracht gezogen, als Sie dann kurz davor war "irgendwas" zu kaufen wo Sie meinte das passte, habe ich mich dann doch eingeschaltet, weil ich kenn Sie ja, und wusste was Sie(wir) mit dem Rad für Touren fahren wollen. 

Hab mich erst spät eingeklingt, weil Sie gerade angefangen hatte mit dem Biken, und ich Sie zu keiner Zeit drängen wollte das Sie sich nun endlich ein ordentliches Bike zulegt. Abgesehen davon das Frauen (ich spreche für meine) es nicht immer mögen wenn der Partner mit Tipps und Empfehlungen rüber kommt wo Bezeichnungen und Wörter fallen wo Frau noch nie was von gehört hat.

Deswegen fand ich besser das Sie sich erstmal selber ein wenig mit dem Thema auseinandersetzt ;-)

Naja, also ich kann halt nur nochmal den Tipp geben, macht ne Probefahrt wenn es geht


----------



## scylla (14. Februar 2013)

elTorito schrieb:


> Wir sind dann nach Koblenz gefahren zu Canyon damit Sie verschiedene Größen Probefahren kann. Meine Freundin war auch der Meinung das Sie ein "Herren" Bike nehmen könne (weil die günstiger kamen) , aber Probefahrt zeigte das Gegenteil. ...
> 
> ... Naja, also ich kann halt nur nochmal den Tipp geben, macht ne Probefahrt wenn es geht


 

das einzig richtige 

Ich habe den Eindruck, dass gerade Anfänger(innen) eher zu "Lady"-Modellen tendieren, weil da das Bedürfnis nach einer aufrechteren Sitzposition und höheren Front eher gegeben ist. Mit wachsender Erfahrung und Training kann das auch kippen, und die "Herren"/Unisex-Modelle wieder interessanter werden.

Lasst euch aber nicht vom Aufbau täuschen, sondern schaut genau hin. Einige Lady-Modelle bauen auf demselben Rahmen auf wie die Herren-Modelle, und haben nur anderen Anbauteile (Lenker mit mehr Rise, mehr Spacer, kürzerer Vorbau, "Damen-Sattel", etc...). Dafür sind oft die Anbauteile schlechter und das Gewicht höher bei gleichem/höherem Preis. Gott sei Dank ist das nicht mehr überall so, die Hersteller scheinen nachzulegen. Auch wenn das "Lady-Modell" bei Probefahrt passender erscheint: wenn der Rahmen derselbe ist oder nur minimal unterschiedlich sollte man sich halt im Zweifel überlegen, ob ein "Herren-Modell" nicht günstiger kommen könnte, das man einfach selbst passend umbaut (bzw. kann man ja oft auch mit dem Händler aushandeln, dass er ohne Aufpreis bestimmte Teile nach Wunsch tauscht).

Ehrlich gesagt versteh ich eh nicht, warum ein Unterschied nach Geschlechtern gemacht wird. Es gibt einen Unterschied nach persönlichem Wohlfühlfaktor, und Körpergeometrie. Aber auch Männer bauen sich doch ihre Räder für sie selbst passend um . Bei beiden Geschlechtern gibt's Leute, die lieber aufrecht sitzen wollen, und welche die lieber gestreckt sitzen. 
-> nicht von Marketing-Blabla täuschen lassen, sondern vollkommen ergebnisoffen alles ausprobieren was geht. Nur weil "Lady" drauf steht, muss es noch lange nicht für "Lady" geeignet sein


----------



## elTorito (14. Februar 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Nur weil "Lady" drauf steht, muss es noch lange nicht für "Lady" geeignet sein



Eben. Ich fahre gerne mit dem Lady Fully meiner Freundin, einzig die Farbe lässt auf ein Lady Bike schließen. Ansonsten sieht es aus wie das "normale" Canyon Nerve. Und es macht richtig Spaß damit zu fahren, vor allem wenn man(n) selber nur ein Hardtail hat


----------



## Niko_E (14. Februar 2013)

Hey,
Ich seh das so wie Scylla, ich fahre selbst auch ein Herrenmodell (Cannondale F26 in L) und komme damit bestens zurecht! 
Probefahren sollte deine Freundin in jedem Fall, weil sie ja nachher im Wald auch drauf sitzt;-)!

Ich bin letzten beim "einfach nur mal gucken" ;-D über das Contrail 6.2 von Bergamont gestolpert, vielleicht wäre das ja auch was für euch! Ich bin bisher noch kein Bergsmont gefshren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niko_E (14. Februar 2013)

Hey,
ich fahre jetzt ca. eineinhalb Jahre und von Anfang an "Herrenmodelle" ( zur Zeit das Cannondale F26 in L)! Ist wie Scylla schon sagt Geschmacksache!

Ich bin letztens beim "nur mal so gucken" über das Contrail 6.2 von Bergamont gestolpert! Das gibt es als Herren- und Damenmodell, ist zwar aus der letzten Saison, aber bezahlbar! Ich bin noch kein Bergamont gefahren, habe aber auch bisher nichts schlechtes gehört.

Entschuldigt den Post vorher, ich hab vom Handy aus geantwortet und hab beim Scrollen auf "Antworten" geklickt..:-/ (kriegs leider nicht gelöscht!!)


----------



## Deleted 77994 (14. Februar 2013)

sehr fein dass ihr euch so eine Mühe mach, danke.
Tja ich muss sagen eure Einwände sind nicht ohne Anhalt ... ich wollte ihr ein Rad quasi als Überraschung schenken aber das könnte kräftig nach hinten losgehen^^.
Ich werde wohl paar mal mit ihr testen fahren müssen (leider wohne ich in WIen und sie in München hehe - aber geht ja auch).
Ich werde mich jetzt mal durch die ganzen Bikes klicken und ihr einfach mal zeigen was es so gibt.


----------



## Alex-F (14. März 2013)

Eine Knieschoner Frage. 

Meine Frau ist 1,70 groß bei 54 Kilo. Gibt's es Lady pads die darauf ausgelegt sind?
S sind meistens zu kurz, und bei allem anderen sind die Klettstrapse zu lang.


----------



## scylla (15. März 2013)

Alex-F schrieb:


> Eine Knieschoner Frage.
> 
> Meine Frau ist 1,70 groß bei 54 Kilo. Gibt's es Lady pads die darauf ausgelegt sind?
> S sind meistens zu kurz, und bei allem anderen sind die Klettstrapse zu lang.



gleiche Größe, ca. 2kg schwerer 
-> IXS Assault Größe M (S geht auch, ist aber etwas zu kurz an den Schienbeinen)
Bei mir geht's sich mit den Kletts gerade so aus, hab aber auch etwas kräftigere Waden rolleyes. Zur Not einfach Nadel und Faden nehmen und umnähen. Hab ich bei den Assaults von meinem Mann auch machen müssen.
Sind halt superleicht und superbequem, daher gibt's für mich nichts besseres.


----------



## Alex-F (15. März 2013)

Das hört sich gut an. Finde den assault jetzt aber nur als Knie-Schienbein Kombi, meinst du den?

Dafür hat sie den Race Face rally fr. Sie wollte jetzt noch reine Knieschoner.


----------



## scylla (15. März 2013)

Alex-F schrieb:


> Das hört sich gut an. Finde den assault jetzt aber nur als Knie-Schienbein Kombi, meinst du den?
> 
> Dafür hat sie den Race Face rally fr. Sie wollte jetzt noch reine Knieschoner.



ach so, hatte es wegen dem "zu kurz"-Problem so verstanden, dass auch Schienbein-Teile dabei sein sollen.

Blöde Frage: was kann an reinen Knieschonern zu kurz sein? Da isses doch fast wurscht, so lange Knie wird sie doch nicht haben 

PS: mit Tipps kann ich hier leider nicht dienen. Meine 661 Kniepads verstauben seit geraumer Zeit im Schrank, weil die Assault bequemer, kühler, praktischer (man muss die Schuhe nicht ausziehen zum anziehen) sind und dann auch noch mehr Schutz gegen pöhse Pedalpins bieten


----------



## Alex-F (15. März 2013)

Das zu kurz war mehr grundsätzlich, nicht speziell auf Knieschoner bezogen. 

Vielleicht probieren wir die assaults dann einfach mal. Die rf teile trägt sie nur im bikepark, weil sie auch nicht so bequem sind. Vielleicht sind die assaults dann die Touren Alternative "für normal". Ein Schienbein Schutz macht bei den langen Beinen schon Sinn, allein auch als Brennnessel Bekämpfer.


----------



## scylla (15. März 2013)

Alex-F schrieb:


> Das zu kurz war mehr grundsätzlich, nicht speziell auf Knieschoner bezogen.
> 
> Vielleicht probieren wir die assaults dann einfach mal. Die rf teile trägt sie nur im bikepark, weil sie auch nicht so bequem sind. Vielleicht sind die assaults dann die Touren Alternative "für normal". Ein Schienbein Schutz macht bei den langen Beinen schon Sinn, allein auch als Brennnessel Bekämpfer.



kleiner Tipp am Rande:
wenn's nur rein zum Touren sein soll und der Schutz nicht 100%, könnt ihr den "Faltenbalg" zwischen dem Knieteil und dem Schienbeinteil rausschnippeln.  Ich hab ein paar alte Assaults, wo dieses Faltenteil rausgebröselt ist (passiert irgendwann eh von ganz alleine, wenn man sie zum Hochfahren anlässt)... seitdem sind die so bequem, dass ich sie zu Hause vorm Losfahren anziehe und dann einfach vergesse, bis ich wieder daheim bin. 
Nur wenn ein spitzer Stein daherkommt und meint, sich genau in den Zwischenraum zwischen den beiden Hartschalenteilen reinbohren zu müssen, dann hab ich halt Pech gehabt. 
Meine neuen wo das Faltenteil noch drin ist, sind etwas steifer beim Pedalieren, aber immer noch sehr bequem.


----------



## Tatü (15. März 2013)

Ich finde diese super: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Kleidung/Protektoren/Knie-Schienbeinprotektor/SixSixOne-661-Evo-Knee-Guard-Knieschoner-2012.html
sie sind auch etwas länger geschnitten und super zum pedalieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Audiophile (17. März 2013)

Hallo,

ich suche ein MTB für meine Freundin.
Sie ist 1,525 m groß und wiegt 46 kg. Also nicht all zu viel Muskelmasse  sehr zierlich.

Ich denke ein Hardtail wäre das richtige für Sie, da das Fahrrad für sportliche Ausritte in die Alpen als auch für Stadttouren wo dann ein Gepäckträger und Schutzbleche benötigt werden, eigesetzt werden soll.

Derzeit hat Sie ein wie wir mittlerweile beide finden aufgrund falscher Beratung ein zu großes Damen-Cityrad, bei dem sie sich einfach schwer tut die Kraft richtig zu übersetzen weil sie das Gefühl hat falsch drauf zu sitzen( Lenker ist zu weit weg/ Arme-Schultern müssen arg durchgestreckt werden).
Also einfach zum Restposten hin beraten worden ist. Gut das Bike war nicht zu teuer. Aber nun ist Schluss etwas soll her das die ganze Zeit Freude bereitet 

Nur wie finden wir das? Was sind die Maße die wir mal vorab nehmen müssen, wie berechnet man das ?
Gibts dazu spezielle Literatur/Angaben im Netz? Bin mittlerweile den Verkäufern im Laden gegenüber etwas skeptischer geworden. Daher wir werden schon im Laden kaufen wollen aber diesmal selber schon Wissen mitbringen.

Wäre schön wenn mir hier ein paar Tips gegeben werden könnten.


----------



## Niko_E (18. März 2013)

Bei Canyon gibt es einen Bike-Finder mit Perfect-Positioning-System, vielleicht bekommt ihr da eine Idee in welche Richtung es gehen soll und könnt das auch auf andere Hersteller übertragen! 
Am wichtigsten, wie hier auch schon oft erwähnt, ist aber, dass sich deine Freundin auf dem Rad wohl fühlt, deswegen kann das nur ein Anhaltspunkt sein... An Probefahrten kommt sie nicht vorbei!!!


----------



## 4mate (18. März 2013)

Audiophile schrieb:


> Nur wie finden wir das? Was sind die Maße die wir mal vorab nehmen müssen, wie berechnet man das ?
> Gibts dazu spezielle Literatur/Angaben im Netz? Bin mittlerweile den Verkäufern im Laden gegenüber etwas skeptischer geworden. Daher wir werden schon im Laden kaufen wollen aber diesmal selber schon Wissen mitbringen.
> 
> Wäre schön wenn mir hier ein paar Tips gegeben werden könnten.


Ein wichtiges Maß ist neben der Körpergröße die Schritthöhe (Beininnenlänge)

*Rahmengrößenrechner 1*

*Rahmenberechnung Fahrrad

**Rahmenhöhe berechnen für Fahrrad & Bike - Rahmenberechnung

*Rahmenhöhe/Größe berechnen für _Mountainbike_,Trekkinrad *...*

http://www.roseversand.de/helper/framesizecalculator

Mehrere Rechner benutzen um Übereinstimmungen für die optimale 
Rahmengröße zu ermitteln. Das ersetzt aber nicht eine Probefahrt! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Die meisten Rechner beginnen bei 155cm. Für 152,5cm müsste das auch passen.
Gabel bzw. Federung muss zwingend Luftfederung sein, wegen des geringen Gewichts.


----------



## frogmatic (18. März 2013)

Audiophile schrieb:


> Wäre schön wenn mir hier ein paar Tips gegeben werden könnten.



Auch die Kurbellänge beachten - es ist nicht ausgeschlossen dass auch die kleinen Räder blind mit den Standard 175mm langen Kurbelarmen ausgestattet sind. Das ist für knapp über 150 sicher zu lang. Auch hier geht probieren über studieren.
Für meinen Sohn habe ich die lezten Jahre immer geschaut, das er kürzere (170mm) Kurbeln hat. Jetzt kommen wir so langsam auf Augenhöhe...



4mate schrieb:


> Gabel bzw. Federung muss zwingend Luftfederung sein, wegen des geringen Gewichts.



Evtl. hilft dünneres Öl in der Gabel, die Dämpfung für schwache Federn passend abzustimmen.
Rock Shox ist Brot-und-Butter-Zeug, das man ohne Probleme selbst öffnen kann, vor allem die Gabeln. Ansonsten hilft @Lord Helmchen.


----------



## HiFi XS (18. März 2013)

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1,525 - ihr werdet Geduld mitbringen müssen! Das wird immer der kleinste Rahmen im Programm sein! Die Überstandhöhe wird kritisch aber Hardtail ist auf jeden Fall einfacher zu finden als ein Fully. Als Hardtail käme ein Cube in Frage. Cube baut klein und hat eine günstige Überstandhöhe. Wenn ein Fully in frage käme, könntet ihr ein Trek Lush 14 zoll Rahmen anschauen. Ich (160) fahre selber jetzt ein Lush in S und bin glücklich mit der Geometrie. Die Lush gibt es auch in XS.
[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Eine Testfahrt ist sehr wichtig! 
[/FONT]


----------



## Audiophile (18. März 2013)

ja bei 1,525m ist meine Sorge eben das die Händler nicht ehrlich sagen: "ja in der Größe haben wir gerade leider nichts da" sondern eben auf Gedeih und verderb ein Bike verkaufen wollen.

Wie schütz ich mich am besten davor?

Kennt jemand anständige Händler mit einem großeb Sortiment im Großraum München?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (18. März 2013)

In München würde ich auf jeden Fall mal zu Alpha Bikes und zum Rabe schauen. Beides große Läden mit großer Auswahl, Alpha Bikes hat ja noch den Specialized Concept Store.


----------



## 4mate (18. März 2013)

Mit den Maßen der Rahmenrechner zu den Händlern gehen,
aber nix sagen , alle vorgeschlagenen Räder mit dem mit -
gebrachten Meterstab nachmessen (Rohre jeweils Mitte-Mitte)


----------



## HiFi XS (18. März 2013)

Es ist vÃ¶llig OK, wenn ihr ins Laden geht, alles anschaut und erstmals nichts kauft! Informiert Euch.  Geht hin, guckt alles genau an. Deine Freundin testet alle RÃ¤der, die ihr gefÃ¤llt. Geht woanders hin, mach das Gleiche. Kauf ein Paar Zeitschriften wie Bike oder Mountain Bike.  Schaut Euch wirklich alles an. Sagt den VerkÃ¤ufer ruhig, dass Ihr da seid, um Euch zu informieren, dass Ihr ernsthaftes Interesse habt, ein Fahrrad zu kaufen, aber dass ihr erstmals alle RÃ¤der anschauen wollt. Wenn der VerkÃ¤ufer sich fÃ¼r Euch nicht interessiert â geht woanders hin.


----------



## Snap4x (21. März 2013)

Würde bald mit meiner Freundin eine Freeride Tour machen, sozusagen meine Welt zeigen.
Was muss ich beachten?
Sie würde auch eins meiner Räder bekommen, worauf sie auch passt, also auch schon hochwertiges Radel fahren.


----------



## scylla (21. März 2013)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Würde bald mit meiner Freundin eine Freeride Tour machen, sozusagen meine Welt zeigen.
> Was muss ich beachten?
> Sie würde auch eins meiner Räder bekommen, worauf sie auch passt, also auch schon hochwertiges Radel fahren.





grundvoraussetzung: falls sie kleinere hände hat als du und leichter ist (ich gehe mal davon aus ): erst mal schön federelemente einstellen und bremsenhebel an den lenker rücken (wichtig, sie muss ja auch unverkrampft drankommen, sonst macht gleich gar keinen spaß!)
evtl den sattel von ihrem rad ummontieren. auch wenn's ggf scheibenkleister aussieht auf einem mtb. nach 10 minuten popo-aua zu haben durch einen ungewohnten oder unpassenden sattel kann einem auch den tag verderben.

wenn du auswahl hast bei deinen rädern würde ich ihr das rad geben, das
-die größte schrittfreiheit hat (kürzestes sitzrohr), damit sie sich gut darauf bewegen kann und keine blauen flecken vom sattel bekommt
-die gutmütigsten bremsen (z.b. keine formula the one, an deren dosierung man sich auch als erfahrener biker erst mal gewöhnen muss )
-die dicksten reifen (gibt enorme sicherheit)

ist es ihre erste mtb-tour? macht sie sonst sport?
ggf nicht zu viele höhenmeter einbauen, sonst ist sie platt vor sie oben ist. aber auch nicht bemuttern und unterfordern. wenn man zuviel falsche rücksicht nimmt, kann das bei frau auch mal nach hinten losgehen, und frau kommt sich veräppelt oder unterschätzt vor 

falls es ihre erste mtb-tour ist: nicht gleich was steiles zum anfang. ruhig erst mal nen feldweg oder S0 trail runterrollen und die basics zum richtigen bremsen und der position auf dem rad etc blabla erklären.

nicht den macho raushängen lassen und ihr zeigen, was du alles tolles kannst, sondern auf sie eingehen, und ihr zeigen, was sie tolles kann. wenn sie erfolgserlebnisse hat, und hinterher glücklich ist, leckt sie vielleicht blut  

schon ein bisschen erklären, aber nicht belehren. also keinen fahrtechnikkurs draus machen. erst mal muss sie selbst spaß dran finden und selbst auf dem rad zurecht kommen.

immer daran denken, wie du angefangen hast 
keiner springt die dicksten doubles auf der ersten tour.

das wichtigste: was schönes zum abschluss. eisdiele oder so 

viel spaß euch beiden


----------



## frogmatic (21. März 2013)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Würde bald mit meiner Freundin eine *Freeride Tour* machen, sozusagen meine Welt zeigen.





scylla schrieb:


> falls es ihre erste mtb-tour ist: nicht gleich was steiles zum anfang. ruhig erst mal nen feldweg oder S0 trail runterrollen und die basics zum richtigen bremsen und der position auf dem rad etc blabla erklären.
> 
> *nicht den macho raushängen lassen und ihr zeigen, was du alles tolles kannst*, sondern auf sie eingehen, und ihr zeigen, was sie tolles kann. wenn sie erfolgserlebnisse hat, und hinterher glücklich ist, leckt sie vielleicht blut



Mal schauen wie du den Spagat hinbekommst - scyllas Vorschläge sind sicher zukunftsträchtig


----------



## Promontorium (21. März 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> das wichtigste: was schönes zum abschluss. eisdiele _oder so_




Besser jenes, da habter dann beide was von! 


 @scylla: sehr umfassend und zielführend aus Sicht einer Frau!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (24. März 2013)

Wenn du auf dem Trail vorausfährst, dann sieh zu, dass du ein gutes Tempo hast und nicht nach der 1. Kurve ausser Sichtweite ist. Es hilft ihr sicher, wenn du ungefähr ihr Tempo fährst, damit sie deine Linie sehen kann und wie locker das Bike über evtl. Hindernisse fährt bzw. was das Bike macht, wenn ne Stufe oder größere Steine kommen. Mir hilft das, wenn ich besseren hinterherfahren kann, ist einfach entspannter in unbekanntem Terrain.


----------



## Alex476 (25. März 2013)

Moin moin,

ich suche einen Flatpedalschuh für meine bessere Hälfte.
Ist ja scheinbar unmöglich etwas in 38 bzw 38,5 zu finden...bis auf den Ladys-Schuh bei FiveTen (der vor Schönheit nicht grad strotzt )
Hat jemand einen weiteren Tip?!

Danke


----------



## scylla (25. März 2013)

guckst du z.B....
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=18192
... sogar bis Größe 37,5

auch nicht hübsch, aber funktional. Den Impact Low gibt's auch in "kleineren" Größen, und die Freerider Modelle auch. Du musst nur bissi schauen, nicht jeder Shop hat die kleinen Größen gelistet (wobei Größe 38 imho auch noch nicht klein ist). Sollte doch eigentlich genug Auswahl dabei sein, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex476 (25. März 2013)

Der Tip mit chainreaction war gut...vielen Dank


----------



## mahlefiz (29. März 2013)

tach,

eine freundin möchte sich gern mal im mtb fahren versuchen, wandern geht wegen der knochen nur noch bedingt...

sie ist knapp 160cm groß und sehr leicht. für den anfang würde ich gerne ein rad für sie leihen und sehn ob es ihr überhaupt spass macht...hab bisher in der gegend von dresden keinen händler oder verleih gegfunden der test-/leihbikes in einer passenden größe anbietet...habt ihr eine idee?

wenn es denn dann ein radl werden soll, dann ein schöner stahlrahmen...gibts ideen für anbieter von kleinen guten stahrahmen/kompletträdern?

besten dank und gruß

mahlefiz


----------



## alet08 (29. März 2013)

Stahlbikeschmiede: http://www.on-one.co.uk/bikes


----------



## Warnschild (31. März 2013)

mahlefiz schrieb:


> tach,
> 
> eine freundin möchte sich gern mal im mtb fahren versuchen, wandern geht wegen der knochen nur noch bedingt...
> 
> ...



Was das Testen angeht, habe ich keinen Tipp. Aber ich habe kürzlich meinen (Alu-)Rahmen bekommen, auf Maß für mich kleine Frau gebaut. Der Rahmenbauer schweist sowohl Stahl als auch Alu. Und das CX-Rad, das er mir gebaut hat, ist astrein.


----------



## Snap4x (1. April 2013)

Danke für den Tip.
Ja, wird schon passen ca.
Wiegen fast das selbe (bin Leichtgewicht  )
Bremsen sind halt die nicht so leicht dosierbaren Shimano Zee.
Soll eigtl. nur runter fahren vlt noch bissl 4x Strecke gehen. Gemütliches fahren im Flachen und keine überforderung, da relativ flache und glatte Strecke, wo man die Hindernisse umfahren kann.

Da sie kein eigenes MTB oder gutes Rad hat, würde ich mein Rad so lassen.

Sie würde dann dieses Rad bekommen (wo alle meine Männlichen mitfahrer sagen, es wäre richtig kurz, aber ich mag das, schön handlich)




Aber danke für die Tips. Ja mit Happy End und würde auch etwas mitnehmen und genügend Pausen einlegen und nicht drängeln


----------



## Katharine (27. Mai 2013)

Also ich find das Bike spitze.. Handlich ist mir immer lieber.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (27. Mai 2013)

da kann nur auf folgendes verweisen:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/60304492"]Mudhoney "I Like It Small" (Official Video) on Vimeo[/ame].


----------



## alet08 (7. Juni 2013)

Moin die Damen!

Gibt es einen Ladyrucksack mit entsprechendem Design, der einen längenverstellbaren Rücken hat?

Meine Freundin mag eher das weibliche Design mit passender Farbgebung, vllt. kennt Ihr das ja, ist aber 180cm. Der Vorteil ist, daß sie jedes Herrenmodel nutzen kann, allerdings gefallen ihr die wenigsten... :-(


Dank schonmal, Alex


----------



## scylla (7. Juni 2013)

Von Evoc gibt's Modelle in "Mädchenfarben".
z.B. http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Z...-20l-Rucksack-Backpack-2012-weiss-purple.html

bei den Evoc Rucksäcken kannst du verschiedene Längen auswählen. Bei 180cm dann wahrscheinlich Größe M/L.
Ist durch den Protektor halt ein wenig schwitzig im Sommer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Karup (28. Juni 2013)

Guten Morgen,

möchte mir ein Trekkingrad mit Damenrahmen zulegen, verstehe aber die Rahmengrößen nicht so ganz.

Bin 1.88m groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 89cm.

Also sollte ich eigentlich ein 56cm Rahmen kaufen. 
Nun ist es aber so, das bei den Damenrädern ein 52cm Rahmen sogar eine größere Oberrohrlänge hat, wie ein 56cm Herrenrahmen.

Soll ich nun ein Damenrad mit 52cm oder mit 56cm kaufen?

Oberrohr direkt (3) ist doch ausschlaggebend für eine möglichst bequeme Sitzhaltung, oder nicht?

*Herren*


Rahmenhöhe (1) 48 cm52 cm56 cm60 cm44 cm
Oberrohr -direkt (3) 560 mm575 mm592 mm611 mm548 mm
Oberrohr - horiz. (2) 585 mm600 mm615 mm630 mm570 mm
Steuerrohrlänge (8) 135 mm145 mm160 mm175 mm130 mm
Steuerrohrwinkel (5) 70.5 °70.5 °70.5 °70.5 °70.5 °
Sitzrohrwinkel (4) 73 °73 °73 °73 °73 °
Hinterbaulänge (6) 450 mm450 mm450 mm450 mm450 mm
Radstand (7) 1086 mm1102 mm1117 mm1133 mm1071 mm






*Damen*


Rahmenhöhe (1) 44 cm48 cm52 cm
Oberrohr - direkt (3) 584 mm599 mm616 mm
Oberrohr - horiz. (2) 560 mm575 mm585 mm
Steuerrohrlänge (8) 135 mm145 mm160 mm
Steuerrohrwinkel (5) 70.5 °70.5 °70.5 °
Sitzrohrwinkel (4) 73 °73 °73 °
Hinterbaulänge (6) 450 mm450 mm450 mm
Radstand (7) 1061 mm1077 mm1092 mm


----------



## scylla (28. Juni 2013)

hab dir in deinem ursprungs-thread schon geantwortet 
du musst auf nummer (2) achten, nummer (3) ist irrelevant.

stellt sich nur die frage: was ist für dich bequem?
wenn du mit deinem alten rad zufrieden bist, kannst du dort mal nachmessen. und zwar nicht entlang des rohres, sondern so, wie strich nummer (2) in den grafiken eingezeichnet ist. das maß kannst du dann als "referenz" nehmen um zu entscheiden, welche größe besser für dich sein könnte.


----------



## Warnschild (28. Juni 2013)

Karup schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> möchte mir ein Trekkingrad mit Damenrahmen zulegen, verstehe aber die Rahmengrößen nicht so ganz.
> 
> ...




Bei deiner Körpergröße brauchst du ohnehin keinen "Damenrahmen". Wichtig ist, dass dir der Rahmen sowohl von der Schrittlänge als auch vom Oberrohr her passt. Das wiederum ist abhängig von deiner Oberkörper-/Armlänge, die nur bedingt mit dem Geschlecht zusammenhängen, das ist sehr individuell. Jenseits aller theoretischen Erwägungen würde ich vor allem schauen, dass er gut passt (= testen).


----------



## Karup (28. Juni 2013)

Hallo und Danke,

das ich einen Trapezrahmen möchte, hat ja nichts mit meiner Größe zu tun, sondern mit anderen Faktoren. (Im Grunde genommen wegen der Einstiegshöhe)


----------



## Warnschild (28. Juni 2013)

Karup schrieb:


> Hallo und Danke,
> 
> das ich einen Trapezrahmen möchte, hat ja nichts mit meiner Größe zu tun, sondern mit anderen Faktoren. (Im Grunde genommen wegen der Einstiegshöhe)



Okay, ändert aber nichts an den Regeln (wie Scylla schreibt).


----------



## juneoen (3. Juli 2013)

hey -ich suche für meine freundin eine 2 oder 3 fach kurbel im schwarz und mit 165 mm kurbellänge. hsb ihr das was? hollowtech 2 wäre toll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juneoen (7. Juli 2013)

push


----------



## beutelfuchs (26. September 2013)

Meine bessere Haelfte soll zu einer kuenstlichen Kombination aus Weihnachten und Geburtstag das fuer sie perfekte Bike bekommen. Sie hat vor zwei Jahren eher bei -50 als bei null angefangen und hat sich bis dato auf bis 800hm und S1 trails vorangearbeitet. Ziel sind irgendwann hoeher, weiter und sicher S2 runter zu kommen, ohne dass mir aller 50m das Herz stehen bleibt.

Das Bike soll zum einen perfekt passen, ein stimmiges und sensibles Fahrwerk haben, und soviel Sicherheit wie moeglich vermitteln.

Sie ist 1.62m gross bei einer Schrittlänge von 80cm und wiegt 50kg + ein immer viel zu voller Rucksack.
Budget sind ca. 2500.

Hat jemand vergleichbare Masse, ein tolles Bike und kann die genannten Dinge damit schon und mag etwas Vorschlagen?


----------



## 4mate (26. September 2013)

> * Welches günstige Citybike für meine Liebste?*


Citybikes gibt es in der Preisklasse nicht, eine
 Null abziehen, dann könnte es hinkommen...


----------



## HiFi XS (26. September 2013)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> ...
> Sie ist 1.62m gross bei einer Schrittlänge von 80cm...



Wenn es neu sein sollte gibt es den Trek Lush. Fahrwerk sehr gut einstellbar für leichte Frauen. Ist ja kein Liteville.  Aber für Trails bis S2 reicht es dicke. Kauf ein älteres Modell und bau es leichter auf.


----------



## beutelfuchs (27. September 2013)

Dank euch. Das LV ist nat. schick, aber ich befuerchte eine Stufe zu edel/teuer. Der reach beim S waere auch grenzwertig. Mir ist wichtig, dass sie so leicht wie moeglich mit dem Hintern auf den Reifen kommt und auch dort bleibt. Ein Abgang ueber den Lenker wuerde wohl bedeuten, dass ich bis zum Ende meiner Tage allein weiter fahren muesste. Das XS scheint recht selten, wobei da das 24" Hinterrad vielleicht auch übertrieben waere. Lange Beine hat sie ja.

Beim stoebern ist mir das Tyee Flo xs ins Auge gestochen, hat damit jemand Erfahrung? Der Preis fuer das IIer schaut ok aus, nur die kurzen Pedale lassen mich zweifeln, ob sie damit noch gut beran kommen wuerde.


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. September 2013)

Ich hab ein One-Forty von Merida in 15", allerdings in Plaste. In Alu sollte es das Budget nicht sprengen, wobei ich das Plasteteil vor zwei Jahren als "Vorjahresmodell" für 2500 statt 3500 Euronen geschnappt habe.
Jetzt würde ich auf jeden Fall nach einem 2013er Modell suchen, die 2014er gibt es nämlich nur noch in 650B und 15,5". Außerdem macht es sich im Preis bemerkbar.
Das One-Forty hat serienmäßig ne Kurbellänge von 175 mm, was ich allerdings gerade auf 165 mm geändert habe (Schrittlänge x 2,2 = Kurbellänge, aufgerundet auf die nächst liegende Kurbellänge natürlich). Bin jahrelang 175er Kurbeln gefahren, habe aber Knieprobleme bekommen, da der Kniewinkel zu weit war. Die Umstellung ging recht schnell, die Trittfrequenz ist jetzt etwas höher, aber ich komme die Berge genauso hoch wie vorher auch.

Bin 161 cm, habe 50 kg mit Rucksack und eine Schrittlänge von 74 cm (ohne Schuhe).

Ist zwar ne Schei...-Aufnahme, aber ich denke man sieht, dass es bei Zwergen mit wenig Gewicht funzt (war auf der Jungfernfahrt im Taunus):


----------



## Schwimmer (27. September 2013)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ich hab ein One-Forty von Merida in 15", allerdings in Plaste. In Alu sollte es das Budget nicht sprengen, wobei ich das Plasteteil vor zwei Jahren als "Vorjahresmodell" für 2500 statt 3500 Euronen geschnappt habe.
> Jetzt würde ich auf jeden Fall nach einem 2013er Modell suchen, die 2014er gibt es nämlich nur noch in 650B und 15,5". Außerdem macht es sich im Preis bemerkbar.
> Das One-Forty hat serienmäßig ne Kurbellänge von 175 mm, was ich allerdings gerade auf 165 mm geändert habe (Schrittlänge x 2,2 = Kurbellänge, aufgerundet auf die nächst liegende Kurbellänge natürlich). Bin jahrelang 175er Kurbeln gefahren, habe aber Knieprobleme bekommen, da der Kniewinkel zu weit war. Die Umstellung ging recht schnell, die Trittfrequenz ist jetzt etwas höher, aber ich komme die Berge genauso hoch wie vorher auch.
> 
> ...


----------



## beutelfuchs (28. September 2013)

Beim Merida duerfte das OR zu lang werden, was bei dir kein Problem ist, da du 6cm mehr am Oberkoerper hast. Mit 175er Pedalen liegt sie bei 80cm Beinlaenge dagegen richtig.


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. September 2013)

Hm, waagrecht Mitte Sattelrohr/Mitte Steuerrohr hats 55 cm, reach ist 33 cm, ebenfalls Mitte Steuerrohr. Einfach mal was probefahren und die Maße von dem was am besten passt als Grundlage nehmen fürs weiter suchen.


----------



## Sapim (10. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

bin auf der Suche nach einer kurzen Radhose mit gutem Polster für meine Freundin. Sie möchte eine mit eher kürzeren Beinen. Kennt ihr da ein paar Modelle?

Danke und Grüße,

Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fortis76 (8. Januar 2014)

Hallo,
vielleicht kann mir ja hier geholfen werden.
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Bike für meine Frau. Die Schwierigkeit besteht darin, dass wir nichts passendes finden.
Meine Frau ist 1,64 m (SL 74 cm) groß oder klein wie man es nimmt.
Auf allen Rädern die mir Probe gesessen sind war immer das Problem, dass die Überstandshöhe einfach zu hoch war.
Das einzige Modell, dass passt ist von Ghost aus der Miss Serie und zwar der 44er Rahmen. 
Kennt jemand noch ne alternative, die auch preislich in Frage kommt eventuell ein Rahmenkit wäre auch super.
29 kommt nicht in Frage und beim Preis liegt die Schmerzgrenze bei maximal 1000,- €.
Für Vorschläge wäre ich Dankbar.


----------



## Ischi (8. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

Cheetah Lady Spirit XS oder S bzw. Propain Tyee Flow XS oder S. Meiner Freundin passen beide in XS bei 1,55 Größe und 70cm Schrittlänge. Das Tyee ist gerade bergab besser als das Cheetah, steckt auch Bikeparkbesuche gut weg. Das Cheetah ist das eher touriger. Beide können beim jeweiligen Hersteller Probegefahren werden.


----------



## Promontorium (8. Januar 2014)

Grundsätzlich, sollte das hier der Fall sein - "...ist von Ghost aus der Miss Serie..." - weg vom Denken, daß Frauen auch Frauen-Bikes (die so von den Herstellern genannt und gestyled werden) brauchen. Käse! Sattel, Lenker, Griffe, Pedale, Vorbau etc. lassen sich alles anpassen! es sei denn, die Dame steht auf rosa/lila usw.!


----------



## Fortis76 (8. Januar 2014)

Ja es muss kein Frauen-Rad sein, dass Problem ist einfach die Überstandshöhe. Das Ghost liegt halt bei 67,5 cm und das ist perfekt.
Und zu klein soll der Rahmen nicht sein. Auf dem 40er sitzt sie zu "eng", fühlt sich nicht wohl.
Wir sind z. B. ein Scott Contessa Probe gefahren, aber da ist kein Platz zum Oberrohr und da sie doch mal auch mit Anhänger unterwegs ist
wollen wir da halt etwas mehr Spielraum, auch im Gelände ist das eher knapp.
Und noch was zur Farbe, am liebsten schwarz bloß kein pink.


----------



## scylla (8. Januar 2014)

Fortis76 schrieb:


> Ja es muss kein Frauen-Rad sein, dass Problem ist einfach die Überstandshöhe. Das Ghost liegt halt bei 67,5 cm und das ist perfekt.
> Und zu klein soll der Rahmen nicht sein. Auf dem 40er sitzt sie zu "eng", fühlt sich nicht wohl.
> Wir sind z. B. ein Scott Contessa Probe gefahren, aber da ist kein Platz zum Oberrohr und da sie doch mal auch mit Anhänger unterwegs ist
> wollen wir da halt etwas mehr Spielraum, auch im Gelände ist das eher knapp.
> Und noch was zur Farbe, am liebsten schwarz bloß kein pink.



Die Damenmodelle haben - falls eigener Rahmen - oft ein kürzeres Oberrohr bei gleicher Sitzrohrlänge als die Herrenmodelle. Falls kein eigener Rahmen sondern nur andere Ausstattung + "Unisexramen", dann wird oft ein kürzerer Vorbau verbaut.
Ich befürchte fast, dass die Entwickler beim Gedanken an weiblichen Körperbau Barbie im Kopf haben. Endlos lange Beine und Zwergenoberkörper 

Wenn sie nicht zu eng sitzen will, fahrt mal ein paar Herrenmodelle Probe.
Das Damengedöns ist Quatsch, wie Promontorium schon sagt.
Genauso wie ich eine große Überstandshöhe und dann ein 44er Sitzrohr für Quatsch halte. Das wäre mir mit 82cm Schrittlänge zu hoch . Sie soll ja auf dem Ding auch fahren und nicht nur überm Oberrohr rumstehen.
Ich hab einen 40er(16'') Hardtailrahmen (ohne Damenquatsch) mit 600 mm eff. Oberrohrlänge, und auch auf meinem 40er(16") Fully mit 577mm eff. Oberrohrlänge sitze ich nicht zu "eng" bei 170cm Körpergröße!


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. Januar 2014)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Fahre nur Unisex-Rahmen bei gleicher Schrittlänge, aber 3 cm weniger Gesamtkörperlänge. 16" bzw. 40 cm Sattelrohrlänge müsste eher passen als 44 cm. Bei meinem Racefully habe ich eine Oberrohrlänge von 57 cm (waagrecht, Mitte Steuerrohr/Mitte Sattelrohr gemessen). Ist mir, aufgrund des 3 cm kürzeren Oberkörpers, etwas zu lang, aber mit nem 80er statt 100er Vorbau wieder perfekt (auch wenn ich das Radl kaum noch fahre, da zu wenig Federweg. Überstandshöhe ist 72 cm, passt also auch.


----------



## Slow (13. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich baue gerade meiner Freundin ein MTB auf (Tour/XC). Diesen Wunsch hat sie von sich aus geäußert und ich habe mich natürlich sehr darüber gefreut. Da wir nicht genau wissen, ob und wie viel Spaß sie daran hat, haben wir uns einen sehr strengen Budget-Rahmen gesetzt. Da ich gerne leichte MTBs habe, wird ihres auch so leicht wie möglich. 
Sie ist ca. 175cm groß und eher schlank (ich will mich an der Stelle nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen (-; )

Leider kann sie sich zum Thema MTB von sich aus gar nicht äußern (Sitzposition usw.), deshalb bräuchte ich mal die Erfahrung der "Masse".

Zum Aufbau hätte ich aber Fragen: wie ist das generell bei den Damen so mit der Sitzposition und Lenkerhöhe? Wird tendenziell lieber eine aufrechtere Sitzposition, als bei "Männern" präferiert? Ich habe jetzt einen normalen 18" Hardtailrahmen (keine extra "lady-Geometrie") und dachte an einen 70mm Vorbau mit 6° Steigung und 20mm Riser und ca. 1-1,5cm Spacer unterm Vorbau. Ist das so weit ganz gut, oder lieber versuchen die Front höher zu bekommen? 

Und dann ist, denke ich, der Sattel so ein Thema? Sollte man da schon auf _Damen_sättel zurückgreifen oder ist das total egal und allgemeiner Konsens ist eher, dass die bikende Damenwelt 50/50% Damen/Herren/Unisex Sattel fährt?
Gibt es hier Tips zu kostengünstigen Sättel unter 300g? 
Taugt z.B. Selle Italia X2? (Ich weiß, wahrscheinlich zu günstig, aufrüsten kann man, wenn sie viel fährt oder nicht damit klarkommt)

Verweise auf die Suche nehme ich gerne an, wenn es da schon gute Themen gibt, ansonsten freue ich mich natürlich auf eure Antworten.

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## scylla (13. Januar 2014)

Den allgemeinen Massenkonsens wirst du auch hier nicht finden, da jede nur für sich sprechen kann  
Mein Senf zu der Frage: Was deiner Freundin passt wird sie beim fahren selbst rausfinden müssen. Du kannst eh nur einen Startwert vorgeben. Also mach dir nicht zu viele Gedanken darüber, sondern leg dir lieber ein paar günstige Vorbauten/Lenker/Sättel auf Halde zum durchtauschen 
Allgemein glaub ich sowieso nicht, dass es bei sportlich ambitionierten Fahrern einen Unterschied zwischen Männlein und Weiblein gibt hinsichtlich der Sitzposition. Es gibt nur einen Unterschied zwischen persönlichen Vorlieben. Tendenz wird aber im Mittel sein, dass die Front eher nach unten wandert je ambitionierter gefahren wird, sowohl in Richtung technische Trails als auch in Richtung Tempo.
Deine Vorbau-Lenker-Spacer-Kombi liest sich wie ein sinnvoller Mittelweg, mit dem man sicher gut starten kann.

Das Sattelthema ist ein noch individuelleres als das Sitzpositions-Thema. Manche fahren schon seit Jahren und haben "ihren" perfekten Sattel noch nicht gefunden. Grundsätzlich sollte der Sattel für den Anfang vielleicht nicht zu hart sein, was sich aber auch ändern wird/kann, wenn sie mehr fährt (für längere Strecken lieber einen härteren Sattel, aber das weißt du sicher selbst). Damensattel braucht es meiner Meinung nach nicht unbedingt. Die Sattelbreite sollte aber grob zur Sitzknochenbreite passen. Falls sie ein "breites Becken" hat, könnte also ein breites Damenmodell durchaus sinnvoll sein. 
Ich hab mir selbst eben nach kurzer Probefahrt einen Selle Italia C2 bestellt für 44 Teuros. Kam mir recht bequem vor.
Grundsätzlich empfiehlt sich für die Sattel-Suche mal ein paar Testsättel vom Händler mitzunehmen, und diese ein Wochenende lang auf Herz und Nieren zu testen. Gute/gut sortierte Händler bieten so einen Service.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (14. Januar 2014)

Vielleicht hast du ja noch irgendeinen Sattel rumliegen? Dann nimm doch erst mal den. Falls der dann nicht passt, sollte deine Freundin versuchen, einen Sattel zur Probe ausleihen, auch Rose hat z.B. einige Sattelmodelle, die man Probe fahren kann. Wäre ja schade, wenn du jetzt 80 € ausgibst und hinterher passt er nicht.
Eine Freundin von mir liebt auch ihren C2, für mich ist das Teil ein echtes Folterinstrument. Ich mag die Lady-Race Modell von Terry oder auch den Selle Italia Lady Gel Flow oder den Selle Italia SLK. Wobei der letzte schon recht hart ist und man sich erst daran gewöhnen muss. Ich hab ihn dann wieder demontiert, weil er so harte Ecken hat, wenn man auf dem Trail hinter den Sattel muss. Gibt viele hässliche Flecken 
Kannst ja über dem Lenker erst mal noch einen Spacer verbauen und die Gabel noch nicht endgültig abschneiden, dann hättest du noch etwas Luft, falls deine Freundin doch aufrechter sitzen möchte. Für den Einstieg würde ich gucken, dass Sattel und Lenker auf einer Höhe sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (14. Januar 2014)

Wie meine Vorrednerinnen schon schrieben, ist die Sitzposition sehr von der Person abhängig. Ich würde wohl auch mit gleicher Höhe Sattel und Lenker anfangen. Danach kann noch gespielt werden.
Ich kann mit Herrensättel nichts anfangen. Mein Absolut-Sorglos Sattel ist der Specialized Jett Gel, den ich inzwischen auf beiden Bikes drauf habe. Allerdings würde ich auch für den Anfang einfach irgendeinen Sattel aufs Bike machen. Danach sollte deine Freundin verschiedene ausprobieren, falls der Ausgangssattel nicht taugt. Auf jeden Fall nicht zu lange einen schmerzenden Sattel akzeptieren. Dies kann einem den Spass am Biken verderben. Ich dachte anfänglich auch, es liege an mir und nicht am Sattel, bis ich per Zufall mal etwas anderes fuhr.


----------



## scylla (14. Januar 2014)

es liegt fast immer am Sattel. Ein wenig Gewöhnung an lange "Sitzungen" auf dem Rad ist klarer Weise dabei. Wenn allerdings nicht nur die Sitzknochen ein wenig drücken und der Allerwerteste schmerzt, sondern irgendwas taub wird und die Blutzufuhr abgeklemmt wird, oder wenn es schmerzende Scheuerstellen gibt, dann sollte doch lieber sofort ein neuer Sattel her. Das kann durchaus auch mal lange dauern und etwas teurer werden, bis man das richtige Modell gefunden hat. 

Spacertürmchen überm Vorbau, wie Pfadfinderin meinte, ist auf jeden Fall wichtig! Absägen kann man immer noch, dazussägen nicht mehr.


----------



## Slow (14. Januar 2014)

Ich danke euch dreien vielmals! Das sind doch mal brauchbare Aussagen!
So werde ich es machen - Lenker auf Sattelniveau und möglichst viel Spielraum zum Ausprobieren lassen.

Sattel erst mal einen vorhanden oder günstigen nehmen und dann soll sie sich allgemein erst mal dazu äußern und später gezielter und teurer upgraden.

Danke auch für eure Hinweise "am Rand".


----------



## Promontorium (14. Januar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Absägen kann man immer noch, dazussägen nicht mehr.



Kein Problem, ich hab' die Nummer von MacGuyver!


----------



## buechner (14. Januar 2014)

maloh1705 schrieb:


> Hi
> Meine Freundin ningelt mir seit einem halben jahr die Ohren voll, dass sie ein Citybike haben möchte(so eins mit Körbchen am lenker und so gedöns)...bisher hat sie ein Mtb aber um durch die Stadt zu cruisen findet sie es nicht optimal...
> 
> Evtl. möchte ich sie damit überraschen und es ihr schenken.Sollte aber nicht allzu teuer sein(da sie es bestimmt auch mal irgendwo anschließt, Bhf etc.)...
> ...



Hallo Marcus,
also ich bin eine total überzeugt "Gazelle"-Fahrerin, die sind zwar nicht ganz billig, halten aber ein Leben lang. Das sind diese ganz klassischen Hollandräder, kriegt man auch in tollen Farben und mit Körbchen.

Gruß Anne


----------



## Der-Gruni (18. Januar 2014)

Fortis76 schrieb:


> Ja es muss kein Frauen-Rad sein, dass Problem ist einfach die Überstandshöhe. Das Ghost liegt halt bei 67,5 cm und das ist perfekt.
> Und zu klein soll der Rahmen nicht sein. Auf dem 40er sitzt sie zu "eng", fühlt sich nicht wohl.
> Wir sind z. B. ein Scott Contessa Probe gefahren, aber da ist kein Platz zum Oberrohr und da sie doch mal auch mit Anhänger unterwegs ist
> wollen wir da halt etwas mehr Spielraum, auch im Gelände ist das eher knapp.
> Und noch was zur Farbe, am liebsten schwarz bloß kein pink.



moin,

noch aktuell auf der Suche? Meine Freundin hat exakt die gleichen Maße. Wir haben dann das "unisex"-Modell Ambition 26" von Transalp24 genommen in 16", das passt perfekt. Überstandshöhe auch nur 69 cm. Macht richtig Laune. Könntet Ihr hier am Niederrhein probefahren.
Je nach Ausstattung ab 1000 € oder gar als Rahmenkit erhältlich.

auf bald
Der Gruni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fortis76 (18. Januar 2014)

@Gruni

Ich habe jetzt ein gebrauchtes Ghost Miss gekauft von 2013 vielleicht max 200 km gefahren.
Der Rahmen passt einfach gut und der Preis war auch super, dazu hat meiner Frau die Optik sehr gut gefallen.
Habe es jetzt umgebaut (neue Gabel, Reba RL), anderes Komponenten werden jetzt noch ausgetauscht.
Jetzt hat sie ein Fahrrad welches ihr sehr gut passt und mit dem sie hoffentlich viel Spaß haben wird.

Danke für den Ganzen Input.


----------



## Warnschild (3. Februar 2014)

Fortis76 schrieb:


> @Gruni
> 
> Ich habe jetzt ein gebrauchtes Ghost Miss gekauft von 2013 vielleicht max 200 km gefahren.
> Der Rahmen passt einfach gut und der Preis war auch super, dazu hat meiner Frau die Optik sehr gut gefallen.
> ...



Klingt gut.  Viel Spaß ihr damit!


----------



## LosNatas (22. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
meine Frau möchte auch mit dem Mtb fahren anfangen, jetzt suche ich für sie einen wirklich kleinen Rahmen.
Sie hat eine Schrittlänge von 73cm und ist 154cm groß.
Sie wird damit leichte Trailtouren fahren und den Bikepark wird sie wohl nicht besuchen.
Ich dachte an einen Hardtailrahmen mit einem Federweg von 140-160mm, schöner wäre ein Fully aber das würde zu teuer werden für den Einstieg. 
Der Rahmen egal ob Fully oder Hardtail darf auch gerne gebraucht sein.

Ich dachte bis jetzt an so was:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/ragley-piglet-2-hardtail-frame-2014/rp-prod90795
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/ragley-blue-pig-hardtail-frame-2014/rp-prod90794
Natürlich in 14zoll.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Warnschild (22. Februar 2014)

LosNatas schrieb:


> Hallo,
> meine Frau möchte auch mit dem Mtb fahren anfangen, jetzt suche ich für sie einen wirklich kleinen Rahmen.
> Sie hat eine Schrittlänge von 73cm und ist 154cm groß.
> Sie wird damit leichte Trailtouren fahren und den Bikepark wird sie wohl nicht besuchen.
> ...



Hab noch einen Focus-Fully-Rahmen über, da ich mit zunehmender MTB- und Renn-Erfahrung auf ein Hardtail umgestiegen bin. Ich habe 1,58 cm. Der Rahmen ist komfortabel, aber zugleich geländetauglich.


----------



## Rucksim (24. März 2014)

Hi,

für meine Freundin suche ich ein neues Bike und ich hoffe ihr könnt mir hier ein wenig weiterhelfen.

Sie fährt schon länger MTB ist, was Fahrtechnik angeht, aber noch eher Anfängerin. Sie hat auch vor, einen MTB-Kurs zu machen, mit ihrem aktuellen Rad macht das aber wenig Sinn. Der Rahmen ist zu groß für sie, leider hab ich das erst viel zu spät erkannt. Sie wird vorwiegend Forst und Waldautobahnen fahren, soll sich aber auch auf leichten Singeltrails wohl fühlen.

Sie wird die Bikes natürlich testen aber eure Meinung würde mich im Vorfeld dennoch sehr interessieren.
Für mich stellen sich folgende Fragen:

Würdet ihr bei knapp 170cm eher zu 29 oder 27,5" tendieren?
Tut sich ein Anfänger auf einem Fully leichter oder ist der Gewichtsvorteil von nem Hardtail mehr Wert?

Budget liegt um 2000Euro, eines der folgenden Bikes soll es werden.

AMS120 HPA Race 29		 ca. 13kg
AMS130 HPA Race 27,5	  ca. 13kg
Reaction GTC SL 27,5		ca. 10,5kg
Reaction GTC SL 29		   ca. 11kg

Vielen Dank vorab!


----------



## Rucksim (24. März 2014)

...


----------



## 4mate (24. März 2014)

27,5". Fully. Der Komfortvorteil überwiegt den Gewichtsvorteil bei weitem.
Räder mit Race-Geometrie sind aber nix für Forst- und Waldautobahn


----------



## Rucksim (25. März 2014)

Danke, das ist schon mal ne klare Aussage. Kannst du mir vielleicht noch kurz erklären warum aus deiner Sicht 27,5 Zoll besser zurecht kommt als mit 29 Zoll? Sowohl das AMS130 in 27,5 wie auch das AMS120 in 29 Zoll, würde es in der kleinen Rahmengröße geben. Einen nennenswerten Gewichtsunterschied gibt es zwischen den beiden Modellen zumindest laut Datenblatt nicht. Zweite Frage wäre, was meinst du mit Racegeometrie? Die Geometriedaten zwischen AMS und Reaction sind auf dem Papier recht ähnlich, sollte sie auf dem Bike zu gestreckt sitzen, müsste man das denke ich über Lenker und Vorbau anpassen.


----------



## buechner (26. März 2014)

Rucksim schrieb:


> Danke, das ist schon mal ne klare Aussage. Kannst du mir vielleicht noch kurz erklären warum aus deiner Sicht 27,5 Zoll besser zurecht kommt als mit 29 Zoll? Sowohl das AMS130 in 27,5 wie auch das AMS120 in 29 Zoll, würde es in der kleinen Rahmengröße geben. Einen nennenswerten Gewichtsunterschied gibt es zwischen den beiden Modellen zumindest laut Datenblatt nicht. Zweite Frage wäre, was meinst du mit Racegeometrie? Die Geometriedaten zwischen AMS und Reaction sind auf dem Papier recht ähnlich, sollte sie auf dem Bike zu gestreckt sitzen, müsste man das denke ich über Lenker und Vorbau anpassen.



Also ich habe mir das Cannondale Scarlet als 26er gerade gekauft und bin 1,67 cm groß. Ich bin damit sehr zufrieden. Vorher hatte ich kein Fully, was auch lange ok war. Wenn man wirklich nur Waldwege und einfache Trails fährt, kommt man auch gut mit einem Hard Tail zurecht, die ganzen Hebel für die Dämpfung überfordern einen dann doch irgendwie. Ansonsten würde ich auch sagen, dass das Gewicht viel ausmacht, nicht nur beim Fahren sondern auch beim mal Tragen oder Schieben.

Gruß Anne


----------



## Rucksim (26. März 2014)

Hi,

schon klar, dass man das auch mit nem Hardtail fahren kann. Ich denke mir nur, vielleicht tut sich ein Anfänger, der vielleicht auch etwas vorsichtig und unsicher ist, etwas leichter auf nem Fully. Es hilft nix, wir werden es testen müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buechner (28. März 2014)

Hi,

ich fand mein Hartail wendiger, aber ich glaub auch, dass das alles Geschmackssache ist. Ich würde da einfach auf mein "Bauchgefühl" hören.

Viel Erfolg....


----------



## Pfadfinderin (31. März 2014)

Bei einem Hardtail merkst du viel eher, was das Fahrrad unter dir macht und wie du reagieren musst. Ich denke sogar, dass man auf einem Hardtail eine viel saubere Fahrweise lernt. Und man fährt gerade am Anfang nicht so schnell über seine Verhältnisse.


----------



## Rucksim (6. April 2014)

Hab meiner Freundin jetzt zum Canyon Nerve AL8.0 geraten, welches sie jetzt auch bestellt hat. Ausschlaggeben war, dass sich das Mehrgewicht gegenüber dem AMS sehr in Grenzen hält. Mit 12,3kg ist das Nerve nur 1,5 Kilo schwerer als das Reaction (Hardtail), und fast nen Kilo leichter als das AMS.

Eigentlich bin ich Cube/Ghost Fan aber keiner hat im Moment ein bezahlbares leichtes Fully im Sortiment.


----------



## Schafschützer (16. April 2014)

Ich benötige auch mal eure Hilfe. Meine Frau braucht ein neues Bike. (Doch, doch, ich weiß das besser als sie.) Es soll ein 27,5er oder 29er Fully mit 100 bis 120 mm sein. Laufruhe steht vor Downhill-Qualitäten. Der Preis sollte 2.000 Euro nicht übersteigen. Momentan steht das KONA HEIHEI an erster Stelle. Aber wir suchen noch nach Alternativen.

Für ein paar gute Tips wäre ich wirklich dankbar.

Schafschützer


----------



## Schafschützer (28. April 2014)

Ich bitte jetzt nochmal un Hilfe. Welches Frauen-Fully hat eine Überstandshöhe mit maximal 71 cm?

Für einen guten Tip wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## HiFi XS (28. April 2014)

Trek Lush


----------



## Mausoline (28. April 2014)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Trek Lush


in 27,5 oder 29 Zoll auch


----------



## HiFi XS (28. April 2014)

http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/mountain/cross_country/lush_29/lush_29/#


----------



## Mausoline (28. April 2014)

Tatsächlich  aber sieht irgendwie komisch aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (28. April 2014)

Schön ist eher die Tatsache, dass kleinere Leute damit gut fahren können. Ich bin mit meinem Lush überglücklich. Ganz besonder weil icg gerade noch ein 26 er ergattern konnte. Aber das 29er kommt  gut an. Als CC bike --- why not? Auch wenn's wie ein Hollandrad aussieht.


----------



## scylla (28. April 2014)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Als CC bike --- why not? Auch wenn's wie ein Hollandrad aussieht.



CC-Rad mit fetter Lenkerüberhöhung?


----------



## Schafschützer (29. April 2014)

Danke für den Tip. Das Lush hatte ich auch schon im Visier. Leider scheinen die Geometriedaten nicht zu stimmen(standover bei kleinen Größen höher als bei großen Rahmen). Aussehen tut es wirklich wie ein Hollandrad, fehlen nur noch die Plastikblumen am Lenker.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. April 2014)

Ich finde, das sieht fast so wie ein historisches Hochrad aus, irgendwie erinnert die Rahmenform daran.


----------



## HiFi XS (30. April 2014)

Schafschützer schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip. Das Lush hatte ich auch schon im Visier. Leider scheinen die Geometriedaten nicht zu stimmen(standover bei kleinen Größen höher als bei großen Rahmen). Aussehen tut es wirklich wie ein Hollandrad, fehlen nur noch die Plastikblumen am Lenker.


 
Schreib Trek eine Mail - die antworten immer sofort und sachlich. Es kann gut sein, dass die Daten korrekt sind (oder eben nicht - kannst du zitieren). Ich habe einige Testberichte gelesen - das 29er Lush hat durchaus gute Reviews bekommen. Meist mit der Bermerkung, dass das Rad überraschenderweise gut klettert und wie die meisten 29er, auf den Trails gut über Wurzel und Steine fährt. Die eine Frau sagte - sie wollte eigentlich kein 29er testen,aber musste feststellen, dass das Bike so gut über Hindernisse rollt, sie hat das Gefühl, dass sie schummelt  Wenn ein Rad Spaß macht, ist egal wie es aussieht.

Hier sind mehr Bilder - sieht nicht soooo hässlich aus hier:  http://dirtragmag.com/first-impression-trek-lush-29-sl/

@scylla - ich glaub das nennt sich 'Kompromiss'. Schafschützer fragte nach einem 29er Fully mit 71 cm Überstand. Das Lush passt. Für mich ist CC alles, was nicht Freeride oder Downhill ist... Ein straffes, sportlich-aussehendes Rad ist dieses 29er gewiss nicht - aber ich find's funky und würde es fahren! Auf den Trails wird es schon abgehen glaub ich. Ich bin neugierig was die 29er angehen.

Wenn Du eine besseres Design hast - bitte her damit  Ich würde es dir zutrauen


----------



## crazyeddie (2. Mai 2014)

Schafschützer schrieb:


> Leider scheinen die Geometriedaten nicht zu stimmen(standover bei kleinen Größen höher als bei großen Rahmen).



wahrscheinlich handelt es sich nicht um einen fehler. das ist bei vielen rädern so und hat einen simplen grund. die überstandshöhe messen die  hersteller bei einem teil der oberrohrlänge, z.b. einem drittel des oberrohrs, bei einer festen länge, z.b. 20cm, vom sattelrohr entfernt, oder in der mitte des radstands.

die oberrohre wachsen aber häufig nicht gleichmäßig, nur der hintere annähernd waagerechte teil wird länger. damit ist der messpunkt beim größeren rahmen also weiter hinten im steil ansteigenden vorderteil als beim kleineren rahmen. begünstigt wird das noch, wenn wie beim lush alle größen die gleiche steuerrohrlänge haben.

man kann beim lush mit (tretlagerhöhe + sin(sitzwinkel)*sitzrohrlänge - geringen überstand des sitzrohres über dem oberrohr) überschlagen, dass der rahmen im bereich des waagerechten teils bei der kleinsten rahmengröße ca. 66cm hoch ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafschützer (3. Mai 2014)

Nochmal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe. Meine Frau hat sich für ein Ghost Miss AMR 7500 von 2013 entschieden. Passt von der Geometrie sehr gut ist toll ausgestattet und es gefällt meiner Frau auch optisch. Was will man mehr. Mal abwarten, ob sie sich jetzt etwas mehr zutraut.


----------



## Warnschild (8. Mai 2014)

Schafschützer schrieb:


> Nochmal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe. Meine Frau hat sich für ein Ghost Miss AMR 7500 von 2013 entschieden. Passt von der Geometrie sehr gut ist toll ausgestattet und es gefällt meiner Frau auch optisch. Was will man mehr. Mal abwarten, ob sie sich jetzt etwas mehr zutraut.



Hier könnte hilfreich sein, wenn sie nicht mit Dir fährt, sondern immer mal wieder mit anderen Frauen (, im Idealfalls solchen, die etwas drauf haben ;-) ). Das ist nicht als Kritik zu verstehen, hat sich aber vielfach bewährt.


----------



## Schafschützer (8. Mai 2014)

Als Guide einer Anfängergruppe habe ich diese Erfahrung schon sehr oft gemacht. Meine Frau lässt sich von mir eben nichts sagen.
Es dauert wohl eine gewisse Zeit, bis meine Frau den besseren Fahreigenschaften des neuen Rades vertraut und die neuen Möglichkeiten entdeckt.


----------



## Gudyo (23. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Lady´s, bräuchte mal eure Hilfe. Würde meiner Frau gerne zu Weihnachten ein Paar hochwertige Winterschuhe kaufen wegen kalten Füßen Na. ihr wisst schon wovon ich rede. Nun das Problem, sie hat Größe 34/35. Wäre super wen jemand einen Tipp für mich hätte. Mit 36 und dicken Socken geht gar nicht, einmal probiert und gleich fette Blase gekriegt.
Danke und n8 zusammen
Friedhelm


----------



## Leo4711 (23. Oktober 2014)

Hejo, kleiner Fuß... Das Problem kenne ich. Und kalte Füße im Winter auch. Flat oder Klick? 
Shimano hat schon mal was für kleine Füße. Empfehlen kann ich nichts, ich finde, das muss man selbst testen. Ich selbst fahre flat und bin mit den Five Ten karver zufrieden, auch bei kaltem Wetter. http://www.hibike.de/artikel/956906... Schuhe.html?gclid=CMLKz7KWwsECFe3LtAodIEIA5w
Ich nehme im Winter zusätzlich Neoprensocken und ggf.eine andere Sohle bzw. beheizbar.


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. Oktober 2014)

Wenn sie Flats fährt, dann würde ich einen halbhohen und nicht zu schweren, gefütterten, Wanderschuh empfehlen, ggf. mit Membrane gegen Feuchtigkeit. Hab seit Jahren einen von Lowa. Wenn es extrem kalt ist oder sehr schlammig kommen noch ein paar Überzieher drüber, und an die Füße ein paar richtige Wollsocken, keinen Kunstfaser- bzw. "Funktionsfaserkram".
Bei Klick wäre von Schimpanso der halbhohe MT91 ggf. was. Ebenfalls mit der Kombi Wollsocke und Überzieher. Schimpanso fällt klein aus. Habe normalerweise Schuhgröße 37, bei Schimpanso ist es 38. Und das ist schon knapp. Für dicke Socken muss es schon 39 sein. Etwas Luft im Schuh zu haben ist wichtig. Wenn er, auch mit Socke, preß sitzt, gibt es schnell kalte Füße. Luft isoliert.


----------



## stuk (23. Oktober 2014)

Hey ladies,
meine freundin bekommt in ein paar tagen das hier erwähnte lush 29. Eigentlich ist es schon da aber muss noch gepimt werden.
Probefahrt hat sie total begeistert, optisch ist es Geschmackssache,  aber sie mag es.
bisher hat sie ein trek fuel ex 8 wsd im customaufbau. 

werde gerne berichten wie es läuft. 

lg


----------



## Warnschild (29. Oktober 2014)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Hallo Lady´s, bräuchte mal eure Hilfe. Würde meiner Frau gerne zu Weihnachten ein Paar hochwertige Winterschuhe kaufen wegen kalten Füßen Na. ihr wisst schon wovon ich rede. Nun das Problem, sie hat Größe 34/35. Wäre super wen jemand einen Tipp für mich hätte. Mit 36 und dicken Socken geht gar nicht, einmal probiert und gleich fette Blase gekriegt.
> Danke und n8 zusammen
> Friedhelm



Hi, das mit kleinen Größen ist auf jeden Fall nicht so einfach. Ich habe 36 und hatte schon Probleme, (gute) Schuhe zu finden. (Ich spreche mal für die Klickie-Fraktion 

Winterschuhe waren alle nicht so gut bewertet bzw. von Freunden die Empfehlungen nie so wie ich mir das gewünscht hätte. Darum arbeite ich mit dem Schichtprinzip und normalen Schuhen: Ich habe erstens richtig gute Wintereinlagen (unter der Innensohle), irgendwas mit Schurwolle. Die gabs mal ziemlich teuer bei Tchibo (12 EUR ca.), hat sich aber gelohnt. 

Dazu trage ich SealSkinz-Socken in unterschiedlicher Dicke (nicht ganz günstig, das sind schon an sich Geschenke  ) und Länge und darüber wiederum Überschuhe, bis zu 3 Paar  Ich habe mir da eine eigene Wissenschaft draus gebastelt, aber so habe ich seit mehreren Jahren schon wirklich NIE kalte Füße. 

Mit SealSkinz-Socken reicht meist 1 Paar Socken, dazu 1 Paar Überschuhe, wenn's kälter/nass ist. Ich habe dicke Überschuhe zum isolieren, dünne gegen den Wind oder auch nur Regen bzw. welche, die beides draußen halten (gibt's auch von SealSkinz und anderen Anbietern). 

Was die Schuhe angeht, musste ich alles online bestellen, weil ich hochwertige Modelle wollte, die wiederum die Läden eigentlich nie da haben (nicht mal richtig große Händler). Der Vorteil aber war, dass ich alles, sowohl die Schuhe als auch die Überschuhe, sehr günstig bekommen habe, weil es sich um Restposten handelte oder zu klein georderte Schuhe. 

Mit der Gr. 34 dürftest Du aber Probleme haben, schon allein deshalb, weil viele Hersteller nicht  mal bis Gr. 34 runter produzieren (die hochwertigen Modelle). Du müsstest nach südländischen Herstellern suchen. Sidi produziert immerhin bis 35 runter, das müsste passen, weil man da ja eine Größe größer bestellen muss (http://www.sidisport.com/eng/scheda.php?macro=1&id=69&lng_riv=). Bei Diadora klappt das wiederum nicht.


----------



## Gudyo (29. Oktober 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Anregungen, hab meiner Frau schon gesagt das nur eine chirurgische Fußverlängerung in Frage kommt um gute Winterschuhe zu bekommen.   Werden wohl den Tipp mit Sohle, Socken und Wanderschuh probieren und ist ja die Frage wie der Winter sich dieses Jahr präsentiert oder ob es doch eher wieder Gummistiefel werden wie im letzten Jahr.
Nochmals Danke und nun seid Ihr wieder unter euch
Gruß Gudyo


----------



## Warnschild (29. Oktober 2014)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Anregungen, hab meiner Frau schon gesagt das nur eine chirurgische Fußverlängerung in Frage kommt um gute Winterschuhe zu bekommen.   Werden wohl den Tipp mit Sohle, Socken und Wanderschuh probieren und ist ja die Frage wie der Winter sich dieses Jahr präsentiert oder ob es doch eher wieder Gummistiefel werden wie im letzten Jahr.
> Nochmals Danke und nun seid Ihr wieder unter euch
> Gruß Gudyo



Ja, das ist bitter. Wie schon gesagt, mir geht's schon mit Gr. 36 ähnlich. 

Aber man kann trotzdem warme Füße haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leo4711 (29. Oktober 2014)

Mir auch mit 36. Die Auswahl ist leider sehr übersichtlich. 
Hinsichtlich der "Wanderschuhe" gebe ich zu Bedenken, wie es dann mit dem Grip steht. Ich selbst hatte bereits mtb Schuhe in dieser Variante und war mit dem Grip nicht zufrieden.  Die stehen nur noch in der Ecke.....
Sonst .... Viel Spaß auf dem Trail!


----------



## Warnschild (29. Oktober 2014)

Leo4711 schrieb:


> Mir auch mit 36. Die Auswahl ist leider sehr übersichtlich.
> Hinsichtlich der "Wanderschuhe" gebe ich zu Bedenken, wie es dann mit dem Grip steht. Ich selbst hatte bereits mtb Schuhe in dieser Variante und war mit dem Grip nicht zufrieden.  Die stehen nur noch in der Ecke.....
> Sonst .... Viel Spaß auf dem Trail!



Glaub' ich gerne. Ich fahre ja mit Clickpedalen und würde eher Touren-Radschuhe wählen, mit GTX und Vibramsohle. Der Grip ist aber bei Wanderschuhen sicherlich bescheiden, haben halt keine Pins. Mich wundert, dass die einschlägigen Hersteller so was nicht längst auch in Winter- und wasserfester Variante anbieten.


----------



## scylla (29. Oktober 2014)

Mit den "passenden" Pedalen geht das schon in Ordnung mit dem Grip mit Wanderschuhen. Ich würde da Käfigpedale aus dem Trialbereich empfehlen, z.B. Echo. Diese Art von Pedalen geht mit Wandeschuh-Sohlen deutlich besser als Plattformpedale.
Klicker finde ich im Winter eh suboptimal, weil die gerne zueisen, so das man schlecht oder gar nicht in den Klickmechanismus rein oder raus kommt.


----------



## Promontorium (29. Oktober 2014)

Und sind 'ne nette Kältebrücke, die Klickies!

*back to "Ladies only*


----------



## stuk (2. November 2014)

stuk schrieb:


> Hey ladies,
> meine freundin bekommt in ein paar tagen das hier erwähnte lush 29. Eigentlich ist es schon da aber muss noch gepimt werden.
> Probefahrt hat sie total begeistert, optisch ist es Geschmackssache,  aber sie mag es.
> bisher hat sie ein trek fuel ex 8 wsd im customaufbau.
> ...



es ist da und wunschgemäß aufgebaut:










und es ist ein handliches und wendigens 29er (laufruhig sind 29er ja eh). in 15.5 passt es perfekt bei 168.


----------



## hanzzdampff (4. November 2014)

Hey Leute,

bräuchte mal eine Beratung hinsichtlich der Rahmengröße: 
Ist dieses Bike für eine Frau mit der Körpergröße von 1,64 geeignet?

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/415418-rose-granite-chief-2013-grosze-s

Ich weis das es auch Frauenbikes von Rose gibt aber hab schon viele Frauen mit Männerbikes gesehen die auch
ganz gut damit zurecht kamen... 
Andere Hersteller haben gar keine extra Frauenbikes!?
kann mir vlt. jemand gute Infolinks zu diesem Thema geben?

Grüße Pete


----------



## Chaotenkind (5. November 2014)

Ich würde den Verkäufer mal nach Oberrohrlänge und ggf. Überstandshöhe fragen, wei Größe S sagt nicht allzu viel aus. Da kocht jeder Hersteller sein eigenes Süppchen.
Beim neuen Granite Chief beträgt die Oberrohrlänge 56 cm bei Größe S und empfohlen wird eine Schrittlänge von 71-77 cm. Das neue kommt allerdings mit 27,5" Laufrädern, von daher könnte die Geometrie des alten etwas anders sein. Die Oberrohrlänge könnte bei 164 cm, wenn sie eher eine Barbiefigur hat (lange Beine, kurzer Oberkörper), grenzwertig werden. Man kann natürlich den 80er Vorbau gegen nen 40er tauschen. Also am Besten, hinfahren und mal ne Proberunde drehen.
Frauenbike braucht es nicht. Sie muss sich drauf wohl fühlen, dabei ist es egal, wie der Hersteller das Bike betitelt.
Allerdings geht beim Radkauf probieren über studieren.


----------



## Ahija (10. November 2014)

Hallo Ladies,

Weihnachten steht vor der Tür und die Holde hat nur einen 15 Jahre alten Hobel der hoffnungslos elendig ist.
Also spendiert der nette Freund ein neues Bike, ausgesuchte Komponenten sind in der Anlieferung, nun geht es an den Kleinkram.

Wo ich mich nun schwer tue ist die Sache mit dem Vorbau und dem Lenker.
Meine Madame ist 175cm groß, hat eine Schulterbreite von 42cm, eine Armlänge von 64cm und ihr Torso misst 62cm.
Da sie nicht die kleinste ist (und zugegebener Maßen das Angebot einfach stimmte), habe ich mich für einen 100m Vorbau mit leichtem Rise entschieden. Farbe durchweg schwarz, keine Decals vorhanden.

Nun kommt die Frage zum Lenker. Wie Breit sollte ich diesen auslegen ? Riser ? Flatbar ?
Einsatzgebiet klassischtes XC! Hohe Bordsteine sind schon ein Ausflug in nicht bekannte Welten.
Preislimit ~15€ (natürlich gebraucht), Farbe Schwarz.
Marke ist mir egal, jedoch möglichst einfach schwarz um nicht zu viel Unruhe rein zu bringen. Bietet mir gerne eure Lenker an, wenn ihr etwas im Keller findet. 

TL;DR: Welcher Lenkerbreite und -art für eine Frau im einfachsten XC, Preislimit ~15€ gebraucht?


Lieben Dank & Grüße
Lars


----------



## scylla (10. November 2014)

Maß der Lenker-Klemmung am Vorbau? (25,4mm oder 31,8mm?)

Lenkerbreite: zwischen 640 und 720mm. Schmäler als 640 fährt sich imho bescheiden. Breiter als 720mm braucht man nur für anspruchsvolleres Fahren (Stichwort "Hebel"), und wäre wahrscheinlich zu viel an Umgewöhnung ausgehend von dem 15 Jahre alten Rad mit wahrscheinlich sehr schmalem Lenker. Für den Anfang und wenn sie eh nur leichte Touren fahren will, kommt's nicht so sehr auf die Millimeter an. Innerhalb des angegebenen Bereichs ist alles irgendwie ok, der Rest ist Gewöhnung. Die meisten Lenker (Achtung, nicht alle!) kann man auch noch kürzen, falls es doch zu breit sein sollte.

Riser oder Flatbar kann man jetzt nicht so einfach beantworten. Kommt ja auf die Sitzposition auf dem Rad (also Steuerrohrlänge etc) an, und darauf, wie viel Sattelüberhöhung oder Lenkerüberhöhung deine Freundin gerne haben möchte. Meiner Erfahrung nach sind Riser meistens komfortabler, da durch die geschwungene Form der Lenker an den Enden etwas besser "schwingen" kann und damit kleine Vibrationen etc besser weggenommen werden. Ist aber auch von Modell zu Modell unterschiedlich. Am flexibelsten bist du wahrscheinlich hinsichtlich der Sitzposition, wenn du einen Lenker mit moderatem Rise (1-2cm) nimmst, und zusätzlich ein paar Spacer verbaust. Die Spacer kannst du dann beliebig unter oder über dem Vorbau platzieren, bis es passt. Funktioniert natürlich nur, wenn das Steuerrohr nicht extrem lang, oder der Gabelschaft sehr kurz ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ahija (10. November 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Maß der Lenker-Klemmung am Vorbau? (25,4mm oder 31,8mm?)



Sorry, 31.8mm.



scylla schrieb:


> Lenkerbreite: zwischen 640 und 720mm. Schmäler als 640 fährt sich imho bescheiden. Breiter als 720mm braucht man nur für anspruchsvolleres Fahren (Stichwort "Hebel"), und wäre wahrscheinlich zu viel an Umgewöhnung ausgehend von dem 15 Jahre alten Rad mit wahrscheinlich sehr schmalem Lenker. Für den Anfang und wenn sie eh nur leichte Touren fahren will, kommt's nicht so sehr auf die Millimeter an. Innerhalb des angegebenen Bereichs ist alles irgendwie ok, der Rest ist Gewöhnung. Die meisten Lenker (Achtung, nicht alle!) kann man auch noch kürzen, falls es doch zu breit sein sollte.



640-720mm - Check.



scylla schrieb:


> Riser oder Flatbar kann man jetzt nicht so einfach beantworten. Kommt ja auf die Sitzposition auf dem Rad (also Steuerrohrlänge etc) an, und darauf, wie viel Sattelüberhöhung oder Lenkerüberhöhung deine Freundin gerne haben möchte. Meiner Erfahrung nach sind Riser meistens komfortabler, da durch die geschwungene Form der Lenker an den Enden etwas besser "schwingen" kann und damit kleine Vibrationen etc besser weggenommen werden. Ist aber auch von Modell zu Modell unterschiedlich. Am flexibelsten bist du wahrscheinlich hinsichtlich der Sitzposition, wenn du einen Lenker mit moderatem Rise (1-2cm) nimmst, und zusätzlich ein paar Spacer verbaust. Die Spacer kannst du dann beliebig unter oder über dem Vorbau platzieren, bis es passt. Funktioniert natürlich nur, wenn das Steuerrohr nicht extrem lang, oder der Gabelschaft sehr kurz ist.



Verbaut wird ein Cane Creek 40 in der Low-Profile Variante. Riser habe ich mir schon fast als "Tourentauglicher" gedacht.
Spacer sowieso, die Gabel wird nicht geschnitten bevor die Gute nicht einige Touren mit verschiedenen Höhen getestet hat.

*Geometry*:
*Top tube effective*: 585mm
*Seat tube*: 430mm
*Chainstay:* 420mm
*Head tube*: 120mm
*Head tube angle*: 71°
*Seat tube angle*: 73°


Danke schonmal


----------



## PaulB (30. November 2014)

Moin Ladies,

ich suche grad nach langen Damen-MTB-Hosen.
Größe im Bereich XS/S, je nach dem, aber damit fallen Herrenhosen wohl schon aus.
Das Angebot ist ja echt echt schmal, für euch Damen.
Bislang hab ich eigentlich nur zwei Hosen gefunden.
Das wären die Endura Singeltrack II http://www.endurasport.com/products/?ProductID=303
und
die Platzangst Rabbit http://www.platzangst.com/Hosen/Rabbit.html.

Hat eine von euch schon Erfahrung mit den Teilen gesammelt?
Die Hose soll hauptsächlich im Winter getragen werden, dann auch im Zwiebellook mit mehr oder weniger gefütterten Tights. 
Die Endura wirkt auf den Fotos schon sehr derb und unflexiebel vom Stoff her, ist die trotzdem angenehm zu Tragen. Frau will sich 
ja schließlich drin bewegen. 
Oder ist die Platzangat einfach die besser Hose, so das sich der Mehrpreis lohnt.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (30. November 2014)

Zur Endura kann ich nicht so viel sagen.
Die Platzangst ist vom Tragegefühl her bequem, finde ich. Durch die abnehmbaren Hosenbeine auch  ne prima Lösung für die Übergangszeit, wenn nahcmittags die Sonne scheint und beim Rückweg doch schon lange Beine angebracht wären.
Das einzige, was mir bisher nachteilig aufgefallen ist, ist, dass sie an den Waden von innen leicht feucht ist nach ner langen Tour (also anscheinend nicht atmungsaktiv ist).Was mich aber auf Grund langer Kniestrümpfe nicht stört sondern nur zu Hause beim umkrempeln entdeckt wurde.
Knieprotektoren passen auch wunderbar drunter, ist als genügend Platz.
Als weiter lange Hose hab ich eine von TLD, an der stört mich allerdings, dass die keine Taschen hat


----------



## mtbbee (1. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe zwei lange Überhosen im Einsatz, Gore Softshell : http://www.goreapparel.de/COUNTDOWN...=9991&start=9&cgid=gbw-women-geartype-bottoms und die je nach dem wo man einkauft die Rabbit: Gore in 38 und Platzangst in S. 
Die Gore ist deutlich anschmiegsamer und leichter, aber auch teurer. Hatte ich die Tage bei neblig kaltem Wetter an und nur ne 3/4 Hose drunter. Schoner passen nicht unter die Hose, im Gegensatz zur Rabbit. Diese habe ich auf dem Weg zur Arbeit an und wahrscheinlich wenns noch kälter. Das Schwitzen bei der Platzangst kann ich bestätigen. Beide Hosen haben jeweils ihre Vor- und Nachteile.


----------



## Martina H. (2. Dezember 2014)

Platzangst Rabbit habe ich auch - schwitzen kann ich bestätigen, die Hose ist im abzippbaren Bereich nicht gefüttert, ist dann aber mit "was drunter" nicht mehr so tragisch - ansonsten prima Hose

Gore, diese hier: http://www.goreapparel.de/on/demandware.store/Sites-GoreDE-Site/de_DE/Product-Show?pid=TCOUNP

Nachteil: leider nur als Herrenhose (habe ich in S, 167, knapp 60kg), nur eine klitzekleine Tasche im Rücken. Ansonsten Top, kein schwitzen, hält warm, apzippbar, sehr bequem, Lüftungsreissverschlüsse, "kleine Schoner" sollten auch drunter passen...

Zum Thema Schoner: eigentlich nicht so wichtig, denn, wenn Schoner, sowieso kurze Hose, Kniestrümpfe und Schoner (die halten ja eh warm  )


----------



## Bettina (2. Dezember 2014)

Schade, daß die rabbit so schwitzig ist, hatte ich grad schon ein Auge drauf geworfen  dann bleib ich bei der Montura, passen aber auch keine schoner drunter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (2. Dezember 2014)

Bettina schrieb:


> Schade, daß die rabbit so schwitzig ist


Wenn Du ne lange Hose drunter hast oder lange Socken, merkst Du davon nix. Die Verarbeitung und die Details der Rabbit ist einfach super


----------



## PaulB (2. Dezember 2014)

Schonmal danke für die Antworten.
Werden die Rabbit probieren. Hoffentlich fällt die nicht all zu groß aus.


----------



## OrangensaftDE (11. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Ladies,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem MTB für meine Freundin (jeahaaaa, sie kann sich auch dafür begeistern )
Ihr Problem ist die Rahmengröße...Sie ist 159, bei 72er Schrittlänge. Sprich: im Verhältnis zu dem Oberkörper hat sie sehr kurze Beine. Deshalb kam sie bisher auch mit einem Ladybike einer Freundin (Größe S) so überhaupt nicht zurecht. Sie saß total krumm. Gefühlt war das Oberrohr 2 bis 3 Größen zu kurz. Bei Größe L, wirds aber halt mit der Schrittfreiheit so langsam eng. Daher meine Fragen:

- Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Männerrädern bei ähnlichem Größenverhältnissen: langer Oberkörper, kurze Beine (bei dennoch sehr kleiner Gesamtlänge) 
- Stimmt es, dass speziellen "Ladies" Geometrien eher kurze Reachwerte haben? Dann wäre ja ein Männerbike in XS oder S zu empfehlen, oder? Oder doch lieber bei den speziellen Damen Varianten bleiben?
- und noch was "kleineres": Wenn ihr ein Männerrad habt, habt ihr den originalen Sattel behalten?

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe


----------



## HiFi XS (11. Dezember 2014)

OrangensaftDE schrieb:


> Hallo Ladies,
> - Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Männerrädern bei ähnlichem Größenverhältnissen: langer Oberkörper, kurze Beine (bei dennoch sehr kleiner Gesamtlänge)
> - Stimmt es, dass speziellen "Ladies" Geometrien eher kurze Reachwerte haben? Dann wäre ja ein Männerbike in XS oder S zu empfehlen, oder? Oder doch lieber bei den speziellen Damen Varianten bleiben?
> - und noch was "kleineres": Wenn ihr ein Männerrad habt, habt ihr den originalen Sattel behalten?
> ...


 
Hab fast die gleiche Körpermasse und kommt sehr gut klar und eigentlich liebe mein Lush in 26 von Trek in S  mit 15 zoll (nicht XS - aber eher nur weil es ausverkauft war...). Ist ein Damenfully. Mein voriges war noch kleiner - ein Fully mit 13 zoll (HiFi XS von Gary Fisher). Kommt darauf an, was deine Freundin fahren will. Wenn es bergaborient sein soll, bin ich für klein und spielerisch. Das erst mal, dass ich auf mein Gary Fisher saß, dachte ich - niemals! Aber hat sich herausgestellt, so war das goldrichtig für mich. Mein Trek ist auch toll. 

Hardtail könnte sie Cube fahren. Ich hab noch kein Hardtail gefunden, dass mir sehr gut gefällt. Die Rahmen passen mir doch nicht so gut. Ich arbeite noch dran


----------



## HiFi XS (11. Dezember 2014)

Was war das für ein Rad mit zu kurzem Oberrohr? So was ist genau was ist will


----------



## Chaotenkind (11. Dezember 2014)

Cannondale baut in allen Größen im Verhältnis zum Rest verdammt lange Oberrohre. Da könnte man mal nach nem "Männerbike" in S schauen, soweit das mit der Überstandshöhe hinhaut.
Das Steppenwolf Thyra AM in XS (ist ein Ladybike) hat bei einer Sattelrohrlänge von 39 cm und einer Überstandshöhe von 71 cm eine Oberrohrlänge von 55,5 cm. Und 150 mm Federweg. Allerdings, wenn sie lieber gestreckt sitzt, dann wäre wohl eher die Kategorie Racefully oder Racehardtail was, da sind die Oberrohre in der Regel länger. Zumindest hat mein altes Racefully ein 57er Oberrohr bei 40er Sattelrohrlänge, was irgendwann zu einem kürzeren Vorbau führte, weil mir (bei 161 cm und 74er Schrittlänge) mit dem Original 100er Vorbau die Sitzposition zu gestreckt war.
Sattel, tja, da kann man zu nichts raten, weil jeder Allerwerteste anders ist. Ich persönlich fahre keinen der Originalsättel mehr, aber auch keinen "Damensattel". Wo ich gut mit klar komme hat sich eine Bekannte nen Wolf geritten als sie einen meiner Sättel mal für ne Woche Probe gefahren hat.

Davon abgesehen, ich finde nicht, dass eine Schrittlänge von 72 cm bei einer Körperlänge von 159 cm kurz wäre.


----------



## OrangensaftDE (12. Dezember 2014)

@HiFi XS und @Chaotenkind: Danke für eure Antworten.

Das Bike ist ein Cube  ein Cube Access wls in 26". Daher haben wir Cube erstmal auf die lange Bank geschoben. Ich werde mir da wohl mal lieber das Trek und das Steppenwolf ansehen. 
An Race-Geometrieen habe ich auch schon gedacht, ich selbst komme damit auch deutlich besser zurecht, als mit "verspielten" Geometrien  Wollte da halt bloß ein paar Erfahrungen von Frauen hören...
Ok dann geht das mit dem Sattel wohl nur über "try-and-error" 
Danke


----------



## Chaotenkind (12. Dezember 2014)

OrangensaftDE schrieb:


> @HiFi XS und @Chaotenkind:
> Ok dann geht das mit dem Sattel wohl nur über "try-and-error"
> Danke



Ja, leider. Habe über ein Jahr lang etliche durchprobiert, bis ich "meinen" gefunden hatte. Der sieht zwar Sch... aus, ist dafür sauteuer, aber schmal, etwas kürzer und ohne Polsterung. Bei mir passt er, egal bei welcher Sitzposition, so dass ich ihn mittlerweile auf allen Rädern habe.


----------



## mueslimann (14. Dezember 2014)

Ich versuche hier mal mein Glück.

Die Freundin hätte gerne einen Ledersattel (wegen der Optik ) Nun gibt es z.B. von Brooks ja den B17 und den B17 S für Frauen.
Hat eine von Euch Erfahrungen mit einem dieser Brooks Sättel und könnte mir da weiter helfen? In einschlägigen Reiseradlerforen sind fast nur Männer unterwegs.
Sie ist (noch) nicht so besonders sportlich unterwegs und der Sattel käme auf ein Trekkingrad (kein Baumarkt-Teil und keines mit Federstütze und Teleskopvorbau, sondern ein echtes Trekkingrad), Sattelüberhöhung zwischen 0 und -5cm, also maximal so hoch wie der Lenker, eher leicht tiefer. Sie wurde mehrfach darauf hingewiesen, dass so ein Sattel die ersten 15-30 Stunden eine Folterbank ist, aber sie beharrt darauf 

Vielen Dank schonmal vorab!


----------



## Monica67 (14. Dezember 2014)

Hej,
ich fahre den B17S seit Jahren auf meinem - nun - Zweitrad und finde ihn super, von Anfang an. Aber da urteilt wohl jeder anders, je nach Vorlieben, ich mag keine Weichsättel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauerland-Guide (15. Dezember 2014)

Hallo an alle Bikerinnen!
Ich suche auch was für meine Frau... 

Vielleicht kann mir jemand von Euch einen leichten Knieschoner für Damen empfehlen. Eher für den Traileinsatz, damit ich Ihr die Angst vor Stürzen ein wenig nehmen kann. Also nicht so ein harter für den Downhilleinsatz mit Plastikkappe. Ich nenne es mal "psychologische Trailhilfe"!  Macht das Sinn???? 

Wäre Euch für alle Vorschläge, Ratschläge sowie Meinungen sehr dankbar!
Viele Grüße aus dem Sauerland,
Martin


----------



## mtbbee (15. Dezember 2014)

Sauerland-Guide schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Bikerinnen!
> Ich suche auch was für meine Frau...


schaue mal hier, da sind ein paar leichte dabei: http://enduro-mtb.com/knieschoner-test-zwoelf-knieschoner-im-haertetest/


----------



## HiFi XS (17. Dezember 2014)

G-Form --- sehr leicht. Denk daran aber, grosser zu bestellen. Ich habe die S gekauft und finde die zu eng.

http://www.physioroom.de/markenprodukte/g-form/g-form-sportschoner.html


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (17. Dezember 2014)

mtbbee schrieb:


> schaue mal hier, da sind ein paar leichte dabei: http://enduro-mtb.com/knieschoner-test-zwoelf-knieschoner-im-haertetest/



Danke!! Toller Test, sowas habe ich gesucht!!



HiFi XS schrieb:


> G-Form --- sehr leicht. Denk daran aber, grosser zu bestellen. Ich habe die S gekauft und finde die zu eng.
> 
> http://www.physioroom.de/markenprodukte/g-form/g-form-sportschoner.html



Danke! Die hatten mir in dem Test schon sehr gefallen, mal sehen ob es die hier bei uns vor Ort gibt...


----------



## Votec Tox (18. Dezember 2014)

Teuer aber unauffällig und angenehm zu tragen:
O'Neal AMX Zipper
Der SASTEC Schaum wird durch die Körperwärme weich und Dank des Reisverschlusses kann man ihn bequem an- und ausziehen ohne die Schuhe ausziehen zu müssen. In unserer Mädels-MtB-Gruppe tragen ihn die Protektorenmuffel sogar beim Hochfahren, da er nicht stört und in dieser Jahreszeit die Knie schön wärmt.


----------



## IndianaWalross (30. Dezember 2014)

mueslimann schrieb:


> Ich versuche hier mal mein Glück.
> 
> Die Freundin hätte gerne einen Ledersattel (wegen der Optik ) Nun gibt es z.B. von Brooks ja den B17 und den B17 S für Frauen.
> Hat eine von Euch Erfahrungen mit einem dieser Brooks Sättel und könnte mir da weiter helfen? In einschlägigen Reiseradlerforen sind fast nur Männer unterwegs.
> ...




Also ich fahre auf dem Tourenrad auch einen B17 Herrensattel und bin damit top zufrieden. Den Damensattel empfand ich als zu kurz, kam mir so vor als ob ich vorne immer runter / drüber rutsche als er probehalber auf meinem Rad montiert war. Kam direkt runter und das Herrenmodell druff > viiiiel besser.
Mit den ganzen Weichteilen bin ich zuvor auch nie klar gekommen - die sind / waren für mich die absolute Folter. Den Brooks hab ich nun seit über 1200km unterm Hintern, und er ist immer noch praktisch null eingesessen. Also inzwischen bequem aber man sieht ihm die Kilometer praktisch nicht an. Im Gegensatz zum Brooks Flyer aged den mein Mann spazieren fährt - dem sieht man das sehr deutlich an 


Als ich den Brooks zum ersten Mal gefahren bin, war das gleich ein Himmelweiter Unterschied zu den vorigen Geldingern. Schon auf den ersten 200m hab ich mich wohl gefühlt. Klar, so ein Ledersattel ist kein Kuschelsofa- sind die sich in den Sitzknochen stechenden Gelteile aber imho auch nicht. Im Gegensatz zu den Dingern passt sich der Brooks allerdings früher oder später deinen Sitzknochen an - und da ist eben der Punkt. Gut, etwas Pflege braucht der Brooks, 1x am Anfang einen Hauch von Sattelfett rundum und mehr nicht, und ich lasse meinen nicht ohne Überzieherlie im Regen stehen. Aber mehr hab ich daran seit dem Kauf nicht gemacht. 

Sollte sie sich allerdings dafür entscheiden, dann sollte sie dringend schon so 200-300km drauf gesessen haben mindestens, und sich dann erst entscheiden falls er weg soll. Ich lese jeden Tag irgendwo dass jemand den verkauft weil er nach 25km oder 50km nicht direkt Sofagefühl bekam  .


----------



## Monica67 (30. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe auf dem aktuellen Bike nun den Cambium C17 von Brooks , als Männerversion. Komme mit der Länge auch deutlich besser klar als mit der Frauenvariante, die ja wohl nur zum Fahren mit Rock so kurz ausfällt.


----------



## Miss_Soul_Fire (7. Januar 2015)

Habe zwei mal einen Brooks versucht. Leider ohne Erfolg. Seit 2 Monaten habe ich den Terry "Butterfly" für mich entdeckt - und das, obwohl ich einst sagte: NIEmals einen Damensattel - und bin der glücklichste Mensch auf der Welt! 7,8 Stunden Biken ohne Schmerzen, Wundsein, Blasen, Abrieb. Einfach nur genial, die Dinger!


----------



## mueslimann (7. Januar 2015)

Vielen Dank für alle Infos und Hilfestellungen  ! 
Es wurde nun erstmal ein C17s. Bisher passt der gut, mal sehen, wie der sich dann auf längeren Touren macht, sonst fliegt er eben wieder runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Werratte (20. Januar 2015)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> O'Neal AMX Zipper


...sorry meine Damen, ich war mal neugierig was hier los ist und bin dabei über das Thema O´Neal / Sas-Tec gestolpert.
O´Neal verbaut ab 2015 keine Sas-Tec Protektoren mehr, obwohl das Fähnchen mit dem "SC-1" Schriftzug nach wie vor angenäht wird.
Es werden jetzt chinesische Protektoren eingesetzt.
Klingt nach Betrug? Yep. Ist so.


----------



## sport.frei (24. Januar 2015)

.


----------



## Doomassen (25. Januar 2015)

Hallo Mädels ,

Ich habe mir ein neues Fahrrad bestellt (radon 27.5 slide 9.0) und wollte meiner Frau mein altes Rad Cube Stereo 2012 Hpa überlassen
Leider ist ihr der Rahmen bei 1,69 m zu groß. (L. Rahmen)
Jetzt verkaufe ich mein altes Rad und möchte ihr für ca. 1500€ ein neues kaufen.
Habt ihr da eine Empfehlung für ein Fully mit versenkbarer Sattelstütze ?
Oder doch ein ein leichtes Hardteil ?
Danke im Voraus für eure Tipps


----------



## Mausoline (25. Januar 2015)

sport.frei schrieb:


> Hallo mädels, darf ich euch als Mann hier eine Frage stellen? ich suche schon ewig nach einer bikeshort für meine Freundin. Problem ist bisher immer, das die shorts zu lang sind. Meine Freundin trägt größe 38 und ist 165cm und mag es nicht, wenn die short übers Knie geht. Außerdem sollte es keine dicke Fr/DH short sein, also lockerer leichter Stoff. Habt ihr evtl Tipps für Leichte und eher kurze (ca. 40cm) Shorts? Da ich normalerweise nicht hier rein schaue, gern per pn.



Ich hab auch lange gesucht und die paßt super
http://www.terrific.de/Damen/Fahrra..._content=pla&gclid=CPSSs8eSsMMCFQXItAodOwkADg


----------



## scylla (26. Januar 2015)

Doomassen schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels ,
> 
> Ich habe mir ein neues Fahrrad bestellt (radon 27.5 slide 9.0) und wollte meiner Frau mein altes Rad Cube Stereo 2012 Hpa überlassen
> Leider ist ihr der Rahmen bei 1,69 m zu groß. (L. Rahmen)
> ...



Für 1500€ wirst du kein besonders gutes oder besonders leichtes Fully Komplettrad bekommen.
Kauf ihr doch einen passenden Rahmen und schraub die Anbauteile von deinem alten Cube dort dran!


----------



## Dart (29. Januar 2015)

Hallo meine Damen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem leichten Laufradsatz für meine Frau (AnjaR), ein Teil von Euch kennt sie von diversen LO Treffen. Sie fährt ein All Mountain Bike, Rocky Mountain Altitude von 2009, und liebt es heiß und innig.

Leider habe ich überhaupt keinen Überblick über den Markt für Laufräder, was da geeignet sein könnte.

Der Einsatz liegt bei klassischen Touren und Alpencross, technische Stellen bis S2 (mit tief Luft holen auch einzelne S3). Die Willinger Freeridestrecke wird auch genommen, wobei sie keine größeren Drops fährt.

VR mit 15 mm Steckachse
HR Schnellspanner
26"
Tubeless nicht gewünscht

Das aktuelle HR wiegt "nackt" 1110 g, das VR habe ich noch nicht gewogen.

Könnt Ihr mir Tipps geben? Gerne auch ein gebrauchter Satz.

Vielen Dank und Grüße
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (29. Januar 2015)

So arg schwer finde ich das jetzt eigentlich gar nicht. Natürlich geht es deutlich leichter, aber um es deutlich leichter und dabei noch stabil und haltbar zu bekomen, musst du schon ein wenig Geld in die Hand nehmen.

Die ZTR Flow EX Felge ist wohl immer noch eine der leichtesten "Brot und Butter" Felgen, die bei mäßig sauberer Fahrweise hinreichend stabil für S2 Trails und Willingen Freeride ist, dabei noch eine ausreichend große Maulweite für breite Reifen bietet und nicht die Welt kostet. 
Funworks AM Ride könnte man hier auch noch nennen. 

Bei den Naben bieteten die Hope Pro2 Evo meiner Meinung nach das beste Verhältnis aus Gewicht/Haltbarkeit/Preis.

Allerdings bist du bei einem Hope/Flow Laufradsatz mit Mittelklassespeichen nicht so weit weg von dem aktuellen LRS (zumindest aufs HR bezogen)
http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-6086/hope-systemlaufrader-hoops-pro-2-evo-ztr-flow-ex

Gewicht einsparen könnte man mit entsprechendem Geldeinsatz über Tune oder DT240 Naben, und leichte Speichen. 

Was darf's denn kosten und wieviel Gewicht soll weg?


----------



## Dart (29. Januar 2015)

Hallo Scylla,

vielen Dank schon mal für die schnelle Antwort. Nach dem Wiegen dachte ich mir auch schon, dass es ja gar nicht so schwer wie befürchtet ist. Ich hatte dann auch schon mal in den Gewichtstabellen hier im Forum geschaut und stieß da auf HR um die 800 g, wusste aber nicht ob das nun schon eher superleichte XC oder Marathon Typen sind.

Wir möchten mal sehen, ob wir das Gesamtgewicht des Bikes von aktuell ca. 14,5 kg nicht etwas senken können ohne direkt unser Haus verkaufen zu müssen. Am HR sind jetzt in kurzer Folge mittlerweile sieben Nippel (interessanterweise nicht die Speichen) gerissen. Da überleg ich jetzt halt, ob ich es neu einspeichen lasse oder es direkt gegen etwas leichteres tausche. Etwas blauäugig dachte im Preissegment von € 150,- (gut gebraucht), ob das realistisch ist, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Martina H. (29. Januar 2015)

... also für 150€ wirst Du auch gebraucht nichts bekommmen, was leichter, stabiler und besser ist 

Die von scylla erwähnten Hope Laufräder verkauft der Runterfahrer hier im Bikemarkt für 360€ bei freier NoTubes Felgen- und Farbenwahl bei den Naben. Viel Gewicht wirst (mit den Flow Felgen) Du da nicht sparen. Die Naben haben eben den Vorteil der Umrüstbarkeit auf momentan alle Standards.

Gebraucht bekommt man sie auch - nur nicht für 150€  

Wenn es wirklich leicht werden soll: Tune mit Ride Trace Trail (25mm innen) und Sapim Laser/D-Light: etwas über 1400gr - deutlich über Deinem Budget

Oder etwas schmalere Felgen (z.B. ArchEX, Acros A-Rim 21mm) die sind dann leichter, mit Sicherheit aber nicht so stabil wie die Flow - ob sie Deiner Frau stabil und breit genug sind,  müsst schlussendlich Ihr selbst entscheiden - wenn aber eine "Leichtbaufelge" halten soll ist der Aufbau entscheidend - und damit schliesst sich dann wieder der Kreis 

Bei günstig ist  Superstar eine gute Adresse, leider haben die eine ziemliche Streuung in der Aufbauqualität, kann man Glück oder Pech haben. Wer auf Nummer sicher gehen will lässt sie nach dem "Einfahren" nochmal auf Spannung überprüfen und zentrieren.

Laufräder, die was taugen, wirst Du auch gebraucht nicht für dein Limit bekommen - es sei denn, sie sind völlig "runtergehurt" und dann kann man sich das Geld auch sparen (meine Meinung) . Ich denke 250€ wären da realistischer


----------



## scylla (29. Januar 2015)

Für 150€ kannst du leider nicht viel stemmen, wie Martina schon meinte. Man bekommt dafür wohl einen ordentlichen gebrauchten Laufradsatz, aber der wiegt dann wahrscheinlich >2kg.

In Puncto Leichtbau würde ich für Allmountain/Trail-Einsatz wie ihr es vor habt nicht unter 25mm Maulweite gehen. Hört sich jetzt vielleicht unlogisch an, weil schmälere Felgen leichter sind, hat aber einen ganz einfachen Grund:
Leichte und breite 1ply Faltreifen sind oft recht labberig und knicken bei sinnvollem Luftdruck in Schräglagen gerne mal ab, wenn sie auf zu schmalen Felgen gefahren werden. Ich finde z.B. einen Mountainking 2.4 auf einer Crest mit 21mm Maulweite schon ziemlich schwabbelig beim Fahren. Auf einer schmalen Leichtbaufelge kann es also passieren, dass man entweder schwere Drahtreifen oder mehr Luftdruck fahren muss.
Wenn man gerne wenig Luft im Reifen fährt, was aus Grip- und Komfortgründen sinnvoll ist, kann die Kombination "leichter Reifen und breite Felge" in Summe also massig Gewicht sparen gegenüber der Kombination "Drahtreifen und schmale Leichtbaufelge".

Ihr könnt euch auch mal den Funworks AM-Ride LRS von Actionsports anschauen:
http://www.actionsports.de/de/fun-works-4way-pro-amride-25-laufradsatz-26er-1790g-4271
Mein Mann hat den an seinem Winter-HT, und ist bislang ganz zufrieden.
Die Naben sind wie die Hope Naben auch auf alle Standards umrüstbar (die Endkappen-Kits zum Umrüsten kosten nicht die Welt), und die Felgen scheinen ganz in Ordnung zu sein. Die Speichenspannung ist halt nicht der Hit und abgedrückt ist es nicht, sollte man also vielleicht nach den ersten paar Fahrten für ein paar Euro in die Kaffeekasse vom Radhändler des Vertrauens nachspannen lassen.
Leichter als der bestehende LRS wird er aber auch nicht sein, und haut "neu" auch schon mal mit dem Doppelten des angedachten Budgets rein. Günstiger und trotzdem noch gut geht imho nicht, zumindest bei Neukauf.

Wenn an dem alten LRS die Nippel reißen, sind es wahrscheinlich Alunippel. Besonders wenn man öfter im Winter fährt (Salz und Wasser), korrodieren die mit den Jahren langsam vor sich hin, und dann reißen sie halt mal. Das ist normal, der Zahn der Zeit. Die restlichen werden dann wahrscheinlich demnächst auch sterben. Ich würde deswegen aber nicht auf Messingnippel wechseln, die wiegen schon beachtlich mehr, und die Alunippel halten ja trotzdem sinnvoll lange, das dauert schon mehrere Jahre bis die "mürbe" sind.


----------



## mtbbee (29. Januar 2015)

Ich lasse gerade einen Tune Olympic LRS umspeichen auf Regida Ryde Race Trail 25mm innen (die Olympic hätte ich übrig  ). Allerdings habe ich die Tune Naben schon, daher hält sich das Ganze preislich halbwegs in Grenzen. Dazu kommt noch der Steckachsen Umbau 
Günstiger sind auf jeden Fall die Hope Naben. Da könntet Ihr mal bei Speer Laufradbau nachfragen und Euch ein Angebot zukommen lassen. Seine Hope Laufradpreise sollen wirklich gut sein.
Gewicht der Felgen 405 g 26" 
Mein Laufradbauer hatte sie das erste Mal in den Händen (bisher nur noTubes) und war begeistert .. glaube er wird sie jetzt öfter verbauen


----------



## scylla (29. Januar 2015)

Dart schrieb:


> Da überleg ich jetzt halt, ob ich es neu einspeichen lasse oder es direkt gegen etwas leichteres tausche.



A propos neu Einspeichen: welche Teile sind denn überhaupt verbaut an dem alten LRS (also Naben und Felgen)
Wenn's was "gescheites" ist und der Freilauf noch gut ist, könnte man ja zumindest die Naben weiterverwenden, und mit leichten Speichen und Felgen neu einspeichen lassen. Das würde die Kosten schon deutlich senken ggü einem ganz neuen LRS.


----------



## Martina H. (29. Januar 2015)

Olympic? Innen 18? Ich glaub, die will keiner mehr  ( ausser evtl. Racern und Leichtbaufetischisten)

Umbauen/umspeichen setzt voraus, dass man es selber kann, ansonsten bleibt ja nur der Laufradbauer...


----------



## scylla (29. Januar 2015)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Umbauen/umspeichen setzt voraus, dass man es selber kann, ansonsten bleibt ja nur der Laufradbauer...



Gibt genügend einigermaßen fähige Radhändler mit Zentrierständer in der Werkstatt, die das auch machen können. Die alten Laufräder einfach neu einspeichen lassen würde doch genauso funktionieren. Wird dann zwar nicht so perfekt wie von einem Laufradbauer, der jeden Tag nichts anderes tut, aber wahrscheinlich auch nicht schlechter als ein Komplett-LRS von Actionsports oder gebraucht ausm Bikemarkt.
Laufradbauer ist natürlich schon immer die bessere Lösung aber eben auch teurer, was bei einem angedachten Budget von 150€ durchaus zu beachten ist. Manche Laufradbauer sind sich übrigens auch nicht zu schade, Teile aus "Kundenbestand" zu verbauen, wenn man lieb fragt.


----------



## Bettina (29. Januar 2015)

Da muss ich jetzt auch mal eine Frage loswerden.... Mit was für einem Budget muss man beim Umspeichen rechnen? Ich würde auch gerne mal was breiteres fahren als meine 19 mm Mavic UST.


----------



## scylla (29. Januar 2015)

beim Radhändler ab ca. 20€, beim Laufradbauer ab ca. 50€ (Arbeitskosten pro LR) 
Materialkosten für Speichen, Nippel, Felgen musst du noch dazurechnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (29. Januar 2015)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Olympic? Innen 18? Ich glaub, die will keiner mehr  ( ausser evtl. Racern und Leichtbaufetischisten) ...


deswegen auch mein smily ... das sie hier keiner will ist mir ja klar, gibt aber auch das Leichtbauforum 

macht meiner ... sitzt allerdings im Schwabenland und der speicht auch mit Kundenmaterial ein, muss nur halbwegs sauber sein. Macht Speer übrigens auch ... brauchte leider für die Ryde neue Speichen, sonst wäre das direkte Umspeichen gegangen ... bei ner Crest hätte es funktioniert, hätte die guten Sapims verwenden können ... na egal, bin schon richtig gespannt auf den LRS und natürlich auch das Gewicht


----------



## mtbbee (29. Januar 2015)

schliesse mich scylla an: zwischen 20 und 50 Euro, auch abhängig davon wo,der Laden ist. Bikeavenue in München wollte 50 haben.
Obwohl es ehrlich gesagt eine elende Arbeit für mich war alleine nur die Naben auszuspeichen. Wollte die Speichen noch aufheben, mir hat als Schreibtischtäter ganz schön das Handgelenk weh getan.


----------



## Martina H. (30. Januar 2015)

mtbbee schrieb:


> ... na egal, bin schon richtig gespannt auf den LRS und natürlich auch das Gewicht






Martina H. schrieb:


> Tune mit Ride Trace Trail (25mm innen) und Sapim Laser/D-Light: etwas über 1400gr -



... so ungefähr


----------



## Dart (30. Januar 2015)

Vielen Dank Euch Allen für den vielen Lesestoff .

Jetzt kann ich mich ja anhand der ganzen Detailtipps gut in das Thema weiter vertiefen. Dann müssen wir mal sehen welcher finanzieller Aufwand getrieben wird im Verhältnis zur Gewichtsersparnis.

Viele Grüße
Jörg


----------



## Leuchtentrager (11. Februar 2015)

.​


----------



## mtbbee (11. Februar 2015)

Die EX 471 kostet immerhin auch mind. 65 Euro und wiegt 90g mehr als die Ryde Trail. Bei rotierenden Massen bin ich z.B. leicht empfindlich  zumal ich nur 17 Euro für die Ryde mehr bezahlt habe ... alles andere passt 

p.s. die Olympic sind inzwischen gut verkauft (via ebay ausserhalb)


----------



## Leuchtentrager (11. Februar 2015)

.​


----------



## Bettina (12. Februar 2015)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, ob man es beim Tausch der Felgen belässt. Der Wechsel von einfachen Speichen mit Messingnippeln auf z. B. 2,0/1,8/2,0 mm konifizierte mit Alunippeln bringt 50 g pro Laufrad, Speichen mit 2,0/1,5/2,0 mm bringen noch mal 50 g pro Rad. Mit 45 Euro für 200 g (DT Revolution 2,0/1.5/2,0) ist das eine kostengünstige Gewichtseinsparung.
> 
> Die hier genannte Ryde Trail 25 ist preislich ganz schön heavy. Wenn man es günstig will, ist wohl die DT Swiss EX 471 (auch 25 mm Maulweite) die Felge der Wahl. Falls man Naben mit 28 Löchern hat, bleibt sie ohnehin als einzige mit 25 mm. Die ist für weniger als die Hälfte zu bekommen und die Alunippel gehören bereits zum Lieferumfang. Wobei ich hier vom reinen Materialkaufpreis für Selbsteinspeicher ausgehe. Beim fertigen Laufrad kann das ganz anders kalkuliert werden. Die DT-Felgen sind z. B. bei AS, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, teuer.


Ich gehe davon aus, dass nur die Naben bleiben, ich kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass es Sinn macht 5 Jahre benutzte Speichen weiterzuverwenden, wenn sie überhaupt passen würden.
Ich werde mir mal die Erfahrungen von @mtbbee  mit den breiteren Felgen anschauen und anhören und mich dann entscheiden. Ist halt schon eine Investition....


----------



## mtbbee (17. Februar 2015)

Laufradsatz ist heute gekommen, die 25er Maulweite innen sieht (für mich gewöhnungsbedürftig) breit aus, ist ne echte Hausnummer,  aber richtig chic geworden ... Gewicht orientiert sich an den 1400 g mit Tune Naben.
Wir fahren immer die gleichen Reifen, d.h. so kann ich gut die Reifenbreite auf Arch EX mit der Ryde Trace Trail  vergleichen.
Na mal sehen wie der erste Fahreindruck so ist .. .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silk82 (19. Februar 2015)

Hallo vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen, meine Freundin sucht ein Fully für gemeinsame mit mir, ich. Fahre ein Specialized Camber Comp. Wir sind auf folgende Räder gestoßen. Vielleicht hat jemand Erfahrung mit nen Bike davon oder kann mir bissl was über die Ausstattung sagen.

Trek Lush 29"
http://www.trekbikes.com/de/de/bike...ils?url=de/de/bikes/2014/archive/trek/lush_29

Ghost Lanao Fs 4 27,5"
http://www.ghost-bikes.com/bikes-2015/bike-detail/lanao-fs-4/

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe, beste Grüße
Michl


----------



## mtbbee (19. Februar 2015)

silk82 schrieb:


> ... oder kann mir bissl was über die Ausstattung sagen.



Ausstattung? steht doch in den jeweiligen Beschreibungen .. es gibt keinen Unterschied zu Deore Männer/Frauen ... ist eben Deore 

29" glaube ich hat hier keiner so rechte Erfahrungen.

Trek hat zumindest immer sehr gut abgestimmte Fahrwerke also Dämpfer/Gabel


----------



## silk82 (20. Februar 2015)

Vielen Dank dafür mtbbee! 
Vielleicht hätte ich meine Frage etwas anders formulieren sollen, sorry.
Wenn ich mir Tests von der Deore durchlese, sind die Ergebnisse für meinen Geschmack eigentlich ausreichend. 
Oder sehe ich das falsch und man sollte eher die Finger von lassen? Bei dem Ghost mit dem x-fusion Dämpfer bin ich mir auch nicht so sicher, was ich von halten soll. 
Warum hat hier niemand oder kaum Erfahrung mit 29? Geht es da um die Größe? Meine Freundin ist ca. 1,60 Meter, könnte da evtl. das 27,5 oder gar ein 26er sinnvoller sein?

Vielen Dank nochmal, Michl


----------



## mpmarv (20. Februar 2015)

Hi,
suche für die Freundin eines Freundes ein Rad. Er selbst fängt jetzt mit Feld/Waldwegtouren an, sie möchte ab und zu mal begleiten.
Es soll ein Hardtail mit brauchbarer Gabel sein. Sie ist 165cm... Schrittlänge haben wir nicht, da es eine Überraschung werden soll. Aber im Verhältnis recht lange Beine, von daher macht wohl ein Frauenrad Sinn (mit hässlichem OR Knick ;( )

27,5/29 absolut frei, das Gesamtpaket muss stimmen. Tendenziell geht auch Versender.
Angepeilt sind 800-1000€

Ich dachte an OR um die 560-570 und Reach ~380 !?

Was meint ihr, wäre 15" mit geradem OR zu klein? Von der Länge sollte es passen und es gibt ein paar echte Leckerchen im Sale
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-ltd-29-green-n-blue-20925/wg_id-801
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-ltd-pro-29-blackline-20185/wg_id-801


----------



## Martina H. (20. Februar 2015)

... immer wieder das Gleiche:

- für kleine Personen kein 29er - heisst ja  nicht umsonst Twenty Nein  - weder mit 165cm, noch mit 160cm.

Bei 165cm evtl. 650b (für Waldautobahn, nichts "trickiges"), bei 160cm auch das  nicht - die Empfehlungen sind hier reichlich begründet, lesen hilft


----------



## Mausoline (20. Februar 2015)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... immer wieder das Gleiche:........ lesen hilft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maitre-B (24. Februar 2015)

Guten Tag die Damen,

fährt hier schon jemand ein Ghost Lanao oder Lawu und hat eine Idee was der Rahmen wiegt?
Mir ginge es beim Kauf eigentlich nur um selbigen, da der Rest vom alten Rad meiner Freundin kommen soll, sodass mir die Ausstattung des Ghost relativ egal ist.
Aktuell ist sie auf einem etwas zu langen Rahmen unterwegs und ich möchte ihr was bequemeres bieten.

Alternativen mit ähnlicher Geo und ebenso tiefem Oberrohr höre und sehe ich mir gern auch an.
Größe ist 1,60m, Schritt 74 cm, also bitte keine 29er ;-)

Vielen Dank

Sascha


----------



## beuze1 (7. März 2015)

Hi Ladies,
neulich gab eine von Euch einen Tipp (LINK) über einen Gabel & Dämpfer Service ab,
der diese arbeiten zu einem bezahlbaren Preis anbietet. Leider finde ich in den Weiten des
Heute ist ein doofer Tag, weil... &
mein Highlight heute... nicht mehr...
kann mir da eine von Euch weiterhelfen?? 

.


----------



## 4mate (7. März 2015)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Gabel & Dämpfer Service


#8


----------



## beuze1 (7. März 2015)

Ja genau, den hab ich gesucht..
danke 

.


----------



## Thebike69 (6. April 2015)

Hallo die Damen,
Suche mit Hilfe von denn Damen Tipps für ein Fully für meine Liebe Frau
Sie 159cm und 52kg leicht, SL kann ich leider nicht ermitteln da das ganze eine Überraschung werden soll.
Also in La Palma ist sie das erste und letzte Mal ein
Solid Matrix 27.5 160mm gefahren und das fürs erste Mal super über die Tracks gefahren. 
Leider war das Solde etwas zu groß

Suche jetzt ein 27.5 ab 140mm Federweg und bis 2000€ auch gerne gebraucht für meine Frau. 
Vorweg schonmal vielen Dank


----------



## Mausoline (6. April 2015)

Mit vielen Infos für die Kleinen 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bike...-oder-kleiner-gesucht-schau-hier-rein.743691/


----------



## WarriorPrincess (6. April 2015)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Hallo die Damen,
> Suche mit Hilfe von denn Damen Tipps für ein Fully für meine Liebe Frau
> Sie 159cm und 52kg leicht, SL kann ich leider nicht ermitteln da das ganze eine Überraschung werden soll.
> Also in La Palma ist sie das erste und letzte Mal ein
> ...


Abgesehen von dem bereits von Mausoline verlinkten Thread hier noch die Frage "Warum 27,5 bei der kleinen Körpergröße?" und die unbedingte Empfehlung *vor dem Kauf Probefahren* zu lassen, weil sonst aus der Überraschung schnell lustlose Enttäuschung wird, wenn's nicht passt.


----------



## -habicht- (13. April 2015)

Ich probiere es mal hier mit meinem "Problem"

Und zwar bin ich auf der Suche nach Pedalen mit viel Grip und in purple / magenta.
Gefunden habe ich die NC-17 Sudpin die gefallen auch super aber anscheinend sind die Lager der letzte mist...
Reverse Escape (momentan der Favorit aber ein bisschen schwer)
Am liebsten hätte ich wohl die DMR Vault aber die finde ich eigentlich nirgends in Magenta und wenn dann kosten sie 99 Pfund.
Hope F20 sind zu teuer.

Budget so +/- 80Euro 
Gewicht unter 380g
Am liebsten hätte ich ja die Syun lp b035 nur gibts die nicht in Magenta...
Vielleicht habt ihr ja einen geheim Tipp


----------



## lucie (13. April 2015)

Purple oder magenta???


----------



## -habicht- (14. April 2015)

Magenta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (14. April 2015)

...dazu fällt mir jetzt nichts mehr ein...


----------



## basti3009 (25. Mai 2015)

Hallo Mädels,

meine Freundin ist nun schon seit 1,5 Jahren ordentlich dabei und stößt so langsam an die Grenzen Ihres Bikes (Canyon Nerve AM 2012 Größe M). Ein neuer abfahrtsorientierter Rahmen soll her. Da das Budget nicht als so groß ist soll es was gebrauchtes sein, bis max. 700€. Die restlichen Parts werden dann nach und nach ausgetauscht.

Im Kopf habe ich ein Nukeproof Mega AM 2012. Nur bin ich mir mit der Größe nicht sicher. Das Canyon fährt sie in Größe M und kommt super damit zurecht. Hat eine von euch eventuell Erfahrungen mit dem Bike? Wenn ja was für Maße und welche Rahmengröße?

Daten meiner Freundin sind, Größe 171cm, SL 80,5cm.

Alternative Vorschläge werden natürlich gern angenommen. 

Wir fahren hauptsächlich Singletrails und wollen in Zukunft öfter mal in Bikepark fahren. Längere Touren sind eher selten. Aber man sollte schon angenehm mit bergauf fahren können.

Im Voraus schon mal danke für eure Antworten.

Beste Grüße, Basti


----------



## Martina H. (25. Mai 2015)

Natürlich XL  

Nein, Spass beiseite, schau mal in mein Album "Bike Daten". Da ist das Mega in S drin.

Bin 167/79 und habe S und M gefahren - das S ist für mich wendiger, das M war aber auch gut. Deine Freundin ist ja ein Stück grösser und wenn Ihr das gute Stück nicht nur im Bikepark fahren wollt, würde ich zu M raten...


----------



## -habicht- (26. Mai 2015)

lucie schrieb:


> ...dazu fällt mir jetzt nichts mehr ein...


Habe doch noch was gefunden (hoffe das ist auch Magenta xD)


----------



## lucie (26. Mai 2015)

...sieht nach "purple" aus...


----------



## DFG (26. Mai 2015)

Guten Tag,
die Gemahlin wünscht ein neues Rad. Zur Zeit ist sie mit einem HT unterwegs, es soll ein Fully werden. Wir sind jetzt mehr Tourenfahrer und machen das nebenbei, sprich es muss keine Downhillprorad werden. Gefunden habe ich was bei Canyon und bei Transalp was in den Haushaltstitel paßt. Einmal das Nerve AL 7.0 w und das Transalp X12 jeweils mit 120 mm Federweg. Gibt es vielleicht noch Alternativen?


----------



## Snowcrash (27. Mai 2015)

Ich bin momentan auf der Suche nach einem günstigen Trekking-/Crossrad für meine Freundin und auf EKA auf ein Conway Cross Comfort 470 für 200€ VB gestoßen. Der Verkäufer ist schon auf 180€ runtergegangen und ich kriege ihn wahrscheinlich auch noch auf 160€ runter. Die Anzeige als solches gibt nicht viel her, daher hier ein Link:

http://www.2-rad-schmid.de/BikeInfo3.asp?f_IDBikes=33295&f_Marke=CONWAY&f_Modell=CC+470+Damen

Dass das kein TOLLES Rad ist, ist mir klar, aber meine Freundin hat auch keine so hohen Ansprüche. Sie möchte das Rad hauptsächlich als Stadtrad nutzen und wollte keine Trails mit mir fahren . Eigentlich wollte sie ein Hollandrad , aber ich habe sie schon unter dem Vorwand, damit könne man auch mal schönere Radtouren durch die Eifel oder so machen, zu einem Trekkingrad überredet.

In Wahrheit ist mein diabolischer Plan natürlich, sie über dieses Rad quasi als Einstiegsdroge ans richtige biken heranzuführen . Deshalb soll es auch schön günstig sein, da kann man schneller mal was Besseres kaufen. Solange es gut in Schuss ist, sollte das Rad für 160-170€ doch eigentlich ganz passabel sein, oder?

Leider ist der Rahmen mit 50cm eigentlich etwas zu groß für sie (1,72 / 80), aber ich dachte mir, da könnte man mit 'nem kürzeren, tiefer montierten Vorbau vielleicht noch was ausgleichen und außerdem muss die Größe für ihre Zwecke ja auch nicht perfekt passen.

Falls irgendwer im Großraum Köln ein besseres Angebot kennt, kann er sich natürlich auch gerne melden .


----------



## scylla (27. Mai 2015)

Wenn dein diabolischer Plan aufgehen soll, könntest du vielleicht nochmal darüber nachdenken vielleicht doch eine "etwas" passendere Rahmengröße zu wählen. Ansonsten kann ich mir vorstellen, dass das ein Schuss in den Ofen wird und du sie damit höchstens davon überzeugst, dass "richtiges Biken" auf Trails was total gefährliches ist, was sich total ekelhaft anfühlt 
Für Trekkingtouren geht ein 50cm Rahmen sicherlich. Und wenn man vom Biken bereits angefixed ist, kann man sich sicherlich auch irgendwie damit arrangieren und trotzdem ein wenig Spaß damit haben. Aber ob so ein viel zu großes Fahrrad jemanden, der vom Biken eigentlich noch gar nicht überzeugt ist, mit Spaß an Trails heran führen kann, wage ich doch stark zu bezweifeln.


----------



## 4mate (27. Mai 2015)

Snowcrash schrieb:


> In Wahrheit ist mein diabolischer Plan natürlich, sie über dieses Rad
> quasi  als Einstiegsdroge ans richtige biken heranzuführen


 Höchst widerlich und höchst peinlich


Snowcrash schrieb:


> Sie möchte das Rad hauptsächlich als Stadtrad nutzen und wollte keine
> Trails mit mir fahren . Eigentlich wollte sie ein Hollandrad


Wenn sie ein Hollandrad möchte dann soll sie auch ein Hollandrad bekommen.

Für die Stadt ist es das beste aller Räder und auf jeden Fall besser als
irgendein anderes Fahrrad. Sie soll sich hier anmelden, dann wird sie
auf jeden Fall besser beraten als von dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snowcrash (27. Mai 2015)

@4mate Is nich dein Ernst, oder? Sollte eigentlich ein Scherz sein. Wir hatten uns darüber unterhalten und sind gemeinsam zu den Schluss gekommen, dass ein Trekkingrad sinnvoller wäre.

Geh doch bitte woanders trollen. Hier macht man teilweise echt was mit... 

@scylla Ich wollte sie auf dem Rad bestimmt nicht irgendwelche Trails runterscheuchen, es geht mehr darum, vielleicht etwas Appetit auf das Fahren abseits von Asphalt zu entwickeln (Feldwege/Forstautobahn). Trotzdem danke für den wenigstens etwas freundlicheren Umgangston...


----------



## Schwimmer (27. Mai 2015)

Snowcrash schrieb:


> @4mate Is nich dein Ernst, oder? Sollte eigentlich ein Scherz sein. Wir hatten uns darüber unterhalten und sind gemeinsam zu den Schluss gekommen, dass ein Trekkingrad sinnvoller wäre.
> 
> Geh doch bitte woanders trollen. Hier macht man teilweise echt was mit...
> 
> @scylla Ich wollte sie auf dem Rad bestimmt nicht irgendwelche Trails runterscheuchen, es geht mehr darum, vielleicht etwas Appetit auf das Fahren abseits von Asphalt zu entwickeln (Feldwege/Forstautobahn). Trotzdem danke für den wenigstens etwas freundlicheren Umgangston...



Also, was Dir scylla und 4mate Dir nahe bringen wollten, dass die Rahmengröße für Deine Freundin für Trekkingtouren schon zu üppig ist, aber für Deinen diabolischen Plan zum Biken doch "ein wenig" zu groß ist.
Du hast Deine Freundin, die, nach Deiner Aussage wenig anspruchsvoll ist, überredet (nicht überzeugt), dass sie Deinem Wunsch entspricht und des weiteren den Händler noch gnadenlos heruntergehandelt.
Soll sie dann, wenn sie etwas Appetit bekommen hat ein weiteres Rad Deiner Wahl erwerben?

Habe ich das richtig verstanden?
Dann frage Dich doch 'mal: Warum fallen die Reaktionen auf meine Vorhaben so aus?

Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass dieses Rad sicherheitstechnisch eine Zumutung ist.
Du hast gefragt, Du hast Antworten erhalten.


----------



## Promontorium (27. Mai 2015)

Gibt's doch auch in 45er Höhe!


----------



## scylla (27. Mai 2015)

Snowcrash schrieb:


> @scylla Ich wollte sie auf dem Rad bestimmt nicht irgendwelche Trails runterscheuchen, es geht mehr darum, vielleicht etwas Appetit auf das Fahren abseits von Asphalt zu entwickeln (Feldwege/Forstautobahn). Trotzdem danke für den wenigstens etwas freundlicheren Umgangston...



wenigstens etwas freundlicher 
Dabei habe ich mir doch solche Mühe gegeben, meine Bedenken so diplomatisch wie möglich zu formulieren 
Dann sag ich es dir halt gerade heraus: Das Rad ist a) Schrott (ok, weißt du schon selber) und b) deutlich zu groß. Es ist vollkommen irrelevant ob du sie Trails runterscheuchen willst oder nicht, weil sie als absoluter Anfänger mit der Gurke mit ziemlicher Sicherheit schon auf einem etwas gröberen oder steileren Schotterweg schon so massive Probleme haben wird, dass sie vom "richtigen Biken" ziemlich effizient abgeschreckt wird. Wenn du sie schon zum Biken "überreden" willst, dann solltest du dir etwas mehr Mühe dabei geben, so klappt das nicht.
Und wenn sie nicht will, dann lass sie halt. Es muss ja nicht jeder Biken, gibt ja auch noch andere schöne Hobbys.


----------



## Snowcrash (27. Mai 2015)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Habe ich das richtig verstanden?



Nee, hast du nicht, weißt du aber auch ganz genau. Du hast einfach alles so negativ wie möglich interpretiert, um auch nu ja auf Konfrontationskurs gehen zu können, weiß der Teufel, warum. Das hast du jedenfalls mit 4mate gemeinsam, vielleicht könnt ihr ja mal zusammen in den Schönheitssalon gehen, oder so.

Ich habe weder versucht, meine Freundin einer Gehirnwäsche zu unterziehen, noch ihr irgendwas aufzuzwingen. Alles was ich im Sinn hatte, ist sie ein bisschen mehr für's biken zu begeistern, damit wir vielleicht mal ein paar schöne Radtouren zusammen machen können. Nicht S2 runter, sondern einfach schön malerisch durch die Eifel oder so. Ich weiß - typisch Mann, was? Was für ein Arschloch!

Für mich ist die Sache jedenfalls erledigt, ich muss mich hier nicht weiter rechtfertigen. Wir gucken uns das Rad übermorgen zusammen an, und dann kann sie selber entscheiden, ob es ihr gefällt oder nicht. "EKA" steht übrigens für Ebay Kleinanzeigen, ich habe es hier also weder mit einem "Händler" zu tun, noch habe ich die Option das Rad in einer anderen Größe zu erwerben.

"Schrott" ist das Rad sicherlich nicht, für das gemütliche Fahren auf befestigten Wegen ist es allemal geeignet - und dafür ist es schließlich hauptsächlich gedacht. Falls jemand dazu, oder zu der Idee mit dem kürzeren Vorbau, noch was Konstruktives zu sagen hat, kann er/sie sich gerne melden.


----------



## scylla (28. Mai 2015)

Tut mir ja leid, dass du hier nicht lesen durftest, was du lesen wolltest. Du hast es aber herausgefordert, wer nach Meinungen fragt muss damit leben, Meinungen zu bekommen.

Übrigens würde ich gar nichts böses daran sehen, wenn du sie irgendwann S2 runter scheuchen würdest. Mein jetziger Ehemann hat mich S2-S3 runter gejagt, als wir uns gerade mal ein paar Stunden kannten. Voraussetzung ist halt, dass sie Spaß daran findet. Und dafür wäre es eben sehr günstig, gleich ein wenigstens halbwegs passend großes(kleines) Rad zu haben. Das fördert erst mal den Spaß an den malerischen Radtouren durch die Eifel. Wenn sie da schon durch ein vollkommen unpassendes Rad abgeschreckt wird, kommt der Spaß an Trails nimmermehr. Man kann mit dem Vorbau ein wenig schummeln, wenn die Rahmengröße ein ganz klein wenig vom Ideal abweicht. Aber man kann mit einem ultrakurzen Vorbau aus einem Größe L Rad kein passendes Größe S Rad machen. Das funktioniert einfach nicht und wird sich kacke fahren. Sehr kurzer Vorbau auf Trekking-Gurke = total hibbeliges Fahrverhalten = kacke. Langes Steuerrohr an L Rahmen bei kleiner Körpergröße der Fahrerin = viel zu viel Lenkerüberhöhung für längere Touren = kacke. Aber das magst du ja nicht hören, das Angebot ist ja schließlich günstig  Ich frag mich nur, warum du überhaupt fragst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (28. Mai 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich frag mich nur, warum du überhaupt fragst



...das hab ich mich auch gefragt - Du sprichst mir aus der Seele


----------



## Snowcrash (28. Mai 2015)

Jo, das frag ich mich mittlerweile auch.


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Mai 2015)

Meine Tochter (39, fährt eigentlich nie Rad) hat ein ihr viel zu großes Trekkingbike in Größe L - sie ist 1,63 groß . Stört sie nicht.
Zu MTB konnte ich sie nie überreden, ist einfach nicht ihr Ding.

Also kaufs doch einfach, ist doch kein Geld.


----------



## HiFi XS (28. Mai 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Meine Tochter (39, _*fährt eigentlich nie Rad*_) hat ein ihr _*viel zu großes Trekkingbike in Größe L - sie ist 1,63 groß*_ . _*Stört sie nicht.*_
> Zu MTB konnte ich sie nie überreden, ist einfach nicht ihr Ding.
> 
> Also kaufs doch einfach, ist doch kein Geld.


 
Wow - super Argument   Stört sie nicht, dass ihr Rad viel zu groß ist, aber sie fährt eh nicht   Hmm- das sie kein Mtb fahren will ist komplett unerklärlich!


----------



## Schwimmer (28. Mai 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> wenigstens etwas freundlicher
> Dabei habe ich mir doch solche Mühe gegeben, meine Bedenken so diplomatisch wie möglich zu formulieren
> Dann sag ich es dir halt gerade heraus: Das Rad ist a) Schrott (ok, weißt du schon selber) und b) deutlich zu groß. Es ist vollkommen irrelevant ob du sie Trails runterscheuchen willst oder nicht, weil sie als absoluter Anfänger mit der Gurke mit ziemlicher Sicherheit schon auf einem etwas gröberen oder steileren Schotterweg schon so massive Probleme haben wird, dass sie vom "richtigen Biken" ziemlich effizient abgeschreckt wird. Wenn du sie schon zum Biken "überreden" willst, dann solltest du dir etwas mehr Mühe dabei geben, so klappt das nicht.
> Und wenn sie nicht will, dann lass sie halt. Es muss ja nicht jeder Biken, gibt ja auch noch andere schöne Hobbys.



Genau, das war sehr diplomatisch von Dir ausgedrückt . Ich habe das Augenrollen förmlich vor meinem geistige Auge gesehen   
Ja, das mit den anderen Hobbies dachte ich mir auch. Ich sag' nix mehr sonst wird's noch heftig.




scylla schrieb:


> Tut mir ja leid, dass du hier nicht lesen durftest, was du lesen wolltest. Du hast es aber herausgefordert, wer nach Meinungen fragt muss damit leben, Meinungen zu bekommen.
> 
> Übrigens würde ich gar nichts böses daran sehen, wenn du sie irgendwann S2 runter scheuchen würdest. Mein jetziger Ehemann hat mich S2-S3 runter gejagt, als wir uns gerade mal ein paar Stunden kannten. Voraussetzung ist halt, dass sie Spaß daran findet. Und dafür wäre es eben sehr günstig, gleich ein wenigstens halbwegs passend großes(kleines) Rad zu haben. Das fördert erst mal den Spaß an den malerischen Radtouren durch die Eifel. Wenn sie da schon durch ein vollkommen unpassendes Rad abgeschreckt wird, kommt der Spaß an Trails nimmermehr. Man kann mit dem Vorbau ein wenig schummeln, wenn die Rahmengröße ein ganz klein wenig vom Ideal abweicht. Aber man kann mit einem ultrakurzen Vorbau aus einem Größe L Rad kein passendes Größe S Rad machen. Das funktioniert einfach nicht und wird sich kacke fahren. Sehr kurzer Vorbau auf Trekking-Gurke = total hibbeliges Fahrverhalten = kacke. Langes Steuerrohr an L Rahmen bei kleiner Körpergröße der Fahrerin = viel zu viel Lenkerüberhöhung für längere Touren = kacke. Aber das magst du ja nicht hören, das Angebot ist ja schließlich günstig  Ich frag mich nur, warum du überhaupt fragst.



Ja genau, das war einer der Punkte, die mir bei Deinem Post Snowcrash aufgestoßen sind.
Du wolltest doch nur hören wie toll das ganze Vorhaben ist und wie gut Du den örtlicher Händler oder den Ebay-Hansi heruntergehandelt hast, sorry damit können wir nicht dienen.

scylla bringt's wieder einmal auf den Punkt, danke Dir  




Snowcrash schrieb:


> Nee, hast du nicht, weißt du aber auch ganz genau. Du hast einfach alles so negativ wie möglich interpretiert, um auch nu ja auf Konfrontationskurs gehen zu können, weiß der Teufel, warum. Das hast du jedenfalls mit 4mate gemeinsam, vielleicht könnt ihr ja mal zusammen in den Schönheitssalon gehen, oder so.
> 
> Ich habe weder versucht, meine Freundin einer Gehirnwäsche zu unterziehen, noch ihr irgendwas aufzuzwingen. Alles was ich im Sinn hatte, ist sie ein bisschen mehr für's biken zu begeistern, damit wir vielleicht mal ein paar schöne Radtouren zusammen machen können. Nicht S2 runter, sondern einfach schön malerisch durch die Eifel oder so. Ich weiß - typisch Mann, was? Was für ein Arschloch!
> 
> ...




Ja, dann bin ich einfach nicht in der Lage Dir zu folgen.
Die Reaktion war auf das was Du geschrieben hast und welche Haltung Du damit zum Ausdruck gebracht hast.



Martina H. schrieb:


> ...das hab ich mich auch gefragt - Du sprichst mir aus der Seele



Der Herr gibt sich beratungsresistent und fühlt sich angegriffen und unverstanden.


----------



## Schwimmer (28. Mai 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> ... Mein jetziger Ehemann hat mich S2-S3 runter gejagt, als wir uns gerade mal ein paar Stunden kannten...



Der hat's ja auch faustdick hinter den Ohren ... 
... tja, vielleicht hat er ja keine Briefmarkensammlung ...


----------



## mtbbee (28. Mai 2015)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Der hat's ja auch faustdick hinter den Ohren ...
> ... tja, vielleicht hat er ja keine Briefmarkensammlung ...


nicht nur bergab, auch bergauf ... wir haben uns am vergangenen WE wieder am Drachenfelsen bergauf die Zähne ausgebissen und nach X Anläufen oben doch geschoben wo Scyllas Ehemann auf Anhieb hochgeklettert ist - aber wir geben nicht auf  , dafür gings hinten abwärts besser gefedert als letztes Mal runter


----------



## Promontorium (28. Mai 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Langes Steuerrohr an L Rahmen bei kleiner Körpergröße der Fahrerin = viel zu viel Lenkerüberhöhung für längere Touren = kacke.




Ach komm', Enduro ist doch sowas von hipp!

@Snowcrash: Dir mag's völlig anders vorkommen, aber ich behaupte mal, daß im Grunde keiner, der Dir hier KONSTRUKTIV geantwortet hat, etwas Böses gegen Dich im Schilde geführt hat bzw. führt. Vielmehr ist es "unser" Anliegen, Deine Freundin vor einer Enttäuschung und Frust zu bewahren und somit Dich in gewisser Hinsicht ebenso. Versuche es konstruktiv zu sehen, auch wenn das eine oder andere... nennen wir's "unglücklich" ausgedrückt ist, in der Tat!


----------



## DFG (28. Mai 2015)

Ähm, hätte mal neben dem Gezanke mit dem VK Zeit für einen Hinweis...


----------



## Promontorium (28. Mai 2015)

Welcher Hinweis? Dann raus damit!

VK?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DFG (28. Mai 2015)

Vollkoffer
S.o. eine Alternative zum Canyon Nerve für Mädchen......


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## scylla (28. Mai 2015)

ich kapier nix


----------



## Promontorium (28. Mai 2015)

Dito, und ich ahnte schon, daß es kryptisch wird!


----------



## Snowcrash (28. Mai 2015)

Ich denke mal, er bezieht sich hierauf:



DFG schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> die Gemahlin wünscht ein neues Rad. Zur Zeit ist sie mit einem HT unterwegs, es soll ein Fully werden. Wir sind jetzt mehr Tourenfahrer und machen das nebenbei, sprich es muss keine Downhillprorad werden. Gefunden habe ich was bei Canyon und bei Transalp was in den Haushaltstitel paßt. Einmal das Nerve AL 7.0 w und das Transalp X12 jeweils mit 120 mm Federweg. Gibt es vielleicht noch Alternativen?



Schönen Gruß vom Vollkoffer


----------



## DFG (28. Mai 2015)

Ok, nehme den Vollkoffer vorläufig zurück......aber der Plan ist voll Müll, echt jetzt, lass dir das gesagt sein.


----------



## Martina H. (29. Mai 2015)

@DFG

...na, dann will ich mal 

Die beiden Bikes sind sich schon ziemlich ähnlich, Ausstattung untscheidet sich nicht grossartig. Ich denke, da entscheiden die persönlichen Vorlieben - ich selbst möchte bspw. kein Foxfahrwerk mehr haben und bremse lieber mit den Shimano Bremsen...

Bei Transalp hast Du die Möglichkeit noch einige Komponenten zu tauschen, manchmal sogar ohne Mehrkosten und kannst Dir die Farben selbst aussuchen...

Aber das hast Du wahrscheinlich schon selbst herausgefunden 

Für den genannten Einsatzzweck taugen sicherlich Beide,

Ich möchte allerdings auf den doch deutlich flacheren Lenkwinkel des Transalps hinweisen: 66.8 TA zu 69.5 Canyon.

Damit würde (für mich) die Entscheidung klar: Transalp (wobei mir das auch optisch besser gefällt)

Shit, bin beim Vergleichen beim falschen Rahmen gelandet: Der Lenkwinkel ist beim 120er doch nicht soviel flacher 68.5 zu 69.5, aber immerhin bleibt ein Grad über


----------



## DFG (29. Mai 2015)

Warum möchtest du kein Fuchs mehr haben? Ich kann da nicht so mit reden, mit meiner Einholmgabel.......


----------



## Martina H. (30. Mai 2015)

Bei meinem Nerve XC war ein Foxfahrwerk  verbaut und ich habe dranrumeingestellt wie blöd, das hat einfach nicht funktioniert - ich hatte schon aufgegeben und war der Meinung: das muss so...

Dann hab ich mir die Hornisse  mit einer gebrauchten Revelation Dual Air aufgebaut und hatte damit mein Aha- Erlebnis: funktioniert ja doch mit dem "wegbügeln". 

Das Gleiche mit dem Dämpfer: Fox ging einfach nicht, der Monarch funktioniert top.

Seitdem fahr ich nur noch RockShox - kann aber die aktuellen Fox Teile nicht beurteilen. 

Deshalb Vorsicht: meine Einstellung ist nicht objektiv


----------



## DFG (9. Juni 2015)

Danke für die Mühe, wir haben ein günstiges 26 Vorführrad mit FoxFahrwerk und XT Gedöns erworben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knorst1 (27. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
Ich suche für meine Freundin ein Fahrrad. Soll eine Überraschung werden, deshalb bräuchte ich Beratung hinsichtlich der Rahmenhöhe.

Sie ist 1,72 cm Groß, Schrittlänge 82 cm.
Sie ist schlank, sehr leicht und im Verhältnis zum Gewicht recht groß (eher lange Beine)

Es soll ein Hardtail werden.
wenn man nach der Körpergröße geht dann werden laut Tabellen eher 16 bis 17 " empfohlen

Wenn man nach der SL geht, werden laut den Rechnern 18- 19" empfohlen.
Das Berechnungstool von Canyon berechnet wohl etwa anders, es empfiehlt Rahmengröße M (17,5")

wir fahren nicht auf Trails sondern eher tourenorientiert, aber auch mal querfeldein oder durch den Wald.
Kleinere Trampelpfade im Wald, die meiste Zeit auf Schotterwegen.

Was ist eure Empfehlung zur Größe?

Viele Grüße
Knorst


----------



## WarriorPrincess (27. Juni 2015)

Empfehlung: Mit bestens organisierten Probefahrten für verschiedene Bikes überraschen.
Jedes Bike fällt anders aus, Geometrien sind anders jede Frau fühlt sich auf einem anderen Bike wohl.
Somit kann die Überraschung gründlich in die Hose gehen


----------



## scylla (27. Juni 2015)

knorst1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich suche für meine Freundin ein Fahrrad. Soll eine Überraschung werden, deshalb bräuchte ich Beratung hinsichtlich der Rahmenhöhe.
> 
> Sie ist 1,72 cm Groß, Schrittlänge 82 cm.
> ...



Ich habe ungefähr dieselben Körpermaße: 1,70 und 82cm Schrittlänge.
Mir spucken einige Rahmenhöhen-Rechner daher auch denselben Murks aus wie bei deiner Freundin: 18-19''
Das ist Gott sei Dank nur noch bei den "veralteten" Rahmenrechnern so, die nur nach der Schrittlänge berechnen.
Ich habe daher als "Neuling" den Fehler gemacht, mit wirklich ein 18'' Rad zu kaufen, der Rahmenrechner empfiehlt das ja so  Aus Erfahrung kann ich nur sagen: ist Mist. Das "Anfängerfehler" Fahrrad habe ich auch recht schnell wieder entsorgt, ich kam damit nicht zurecht.
Größe 18'' kann ich eigentlich nur am CC-Rad fahren, und da das CC-Rad ein 600mm Oberrohr hat, habe ich dort einen 50mm Vorbau drauf 
Persönlich würde ich am "normalen" Mtb (also nicht das CC-Rad wo man den Sattel nie absenkt) selbst Größe M (17,5'') recht groß empfinden. Ich fahre außer am CC-Rad nur noch 16'' Räder.

Da ihr eher tourenorientiert fahrt, würde sicherlich 17'' oder 17,5'' auch noch gut gehen, da kommt es ja nicht auf eine maximal kurze Sitzrohrlänge an. Größer würde ich aber wirklich nicht nehmen. Besonders da deine Freundin ja wie du schon sagst eher lange Beine hat, und folglich wohl eher einen kürzeren Oberkörper. Für den Fahrkomfort auf Touren ist bekanntlich nicht so sehr die Rahmenhöhe sondern eher die Oberrohrlänge entscheidend (Sitzposition!).
Ich bevorzuge Oberrohrlängen zwischen 570 und 590mm, dem Fahrstil geschuldet in Kombination mit einem sehr kurzen Vorbau (30-40mm). Da ich dem Oberkörper entsprechend auch eher kurze Arme habe, ist die Sitzposition beim Kurbeln nicht zu aufrecht, eher in Richtung "sportlich". Bei meinem CC-Rad mit 600mm Oberrohr und 50mm Vorbau ist die Sitzposition sogar schon relativ gestreckt.
An einem Tourenrad mit normalerweise entsprechend längerem Vorbau (um die 80-90mm sind da wohl üblich) wäre ein 600mm Oberrohr (was man an 18'' Rahmen oft/meistens findet) für deine Freundin wahrscheinlich auch schon recht grenzwertig von der Länge her, außer sie hat im Verhältnis zum Oberkörper ziemlich lange Arme.

Zum Schluss wiederhole ich gern nochmal, was WarriorPrincess geschrieben hat, da es der einzig sinnvolle Rat ist: wenn es eine schöne Überraschung werden soll, wäre es vielleicht doch sinnvoller, sie mit einem "Probesitzen" zu überraschen, und nicht mit einem Fahrrad. Du kannst ihr das Rad ja dann trotzdem noch schenken, aber vorher mal draufsitzen wäre wirklich nicht schlecht. Meistens sagt einem das "Bauchgefühl" beim Testen schon recht zuverlässig, was wirklich gut passt. Das funktioniert viel besser als eine "Fernberatung" in einem Forum, und tausendmal besser als alle Rahmenhöhenrechner. Sie soll ja schließlich lange viel Freude mit dem Rad haben


----------



## knorst1 (27. Juni 2015)

Hey Scilla, danke Dir vielmals...
Das hat mir schonmal weiter geholfen!


----------



## knorst1 (28. Juni 2015)

Ich sollte öfter im Frauenforum um Rat fragen, da ist dieses Ego-Getue- und Besserwissen nicht so ausgeprägt. Hier bekommt man entweder eine gute Antwort oder keine...

Danke euch nochmal...!


----------



## Martina H. (28. Juni 2015)

Oha, woanders schlechte Erfahrung gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knorst1 (28. Juni 2015)

Hatte ursprünglich im Kaufberatungs-Forum gepostet...bis ich den Tipp hierher bekommen habe, es ist etwas ausgeartet


----------



## Snowcrash (28. Juli 2015)

.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (13. August 2015)

warum lese ich hier eigentlich immer "*Frauen braten Männer*" ?????


----------



## Schwimmer (13. August 2015)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> warum lese ich hier eigentlich immer "*Frauen braten Männer*" ?????



Tja, vielleicht der/die Kollege/Kollegin von einem Freudschen Versprecher ...


----------



## 4mate (14. August 2015)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> warum lese ich hier eigentlich immer "*Frauen braten Männer*" ?????


Weil es so dasteht...






Vom Brauser gesnippt am 28.8.14








Deshalb:


----------



## Ribbera (1. September 2015)

Toll, welchen Umfang an Infos man hier findet


----------



## Jierdan (7. September 2015)

Ich bräuchte grade mal einen Tipp, welchen hohen Bike-Schuh ich meiner Hübschen in Größe 37 zukommen lassen kann. Hatte 5.10s im Auge, aber den Impact High gibts nur in größeren Größen und der Karver wird offenbar nicht mehr gebaut : ( Kann mir jemand eine gleichwertige Alternative nennen?


----------



## lucie (9. September 2015)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte grade mal einen Tipp, welchen hohen Bike-Schuh ich meiner Hübschen in Größe 37 zukommen lassen kann. Hatte 5.10s im Auge, aber den Impact High gibts nur in größeren Größen und der Karver wird offenbar nicht mehr gebaut : ( Kann mir jemand eine gleichwertige Alternative nennen?



...google is your friend 

http://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/go...Five-Ten-FR-Schuh-IMPACT-2-high-GO-CYCLE-Shop

http://bikefabrik24.de/Five-Ten-Karver-Woman-Ash-Grey-Gr-Eur-37-UK-40

Gr.37 lieferbar


----------



## Jierdan (9. September 2015)

Huch, danke dir! Ich hatte das der offiziellen 5.10-Seite einfach geglaubt, dass das erst bei 39 los geht


----------



## harlekinsrad (8. Dezember 2015)

doppelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harlekinsrad (8. Dezember 2015)

Moin Mädels!
Vielen Dank für die vielen hilfreichen Threads (v.A. bikes-fuer-kleine-ladies) mit Euren Erfahrungen. Meine Freundin und ich suchen nach einem passenden, leichten, möglichst vielseitigem Geländerad, nachdem wir aus einer Laune heraus im Vinschgau Räder geliehen haben (Jinxx 650B in XS). Das ging fürs erste Mal auf den insgesamt nicht einfachen Wegen erstaunlich gut und hat vor allem teilweise sogar Spass gemacht hat ;-)
Also nicht nur "Type II Fun" ;-)
Auch wenn das Rad insgesamt einen guten Eindruck gemacht hat (der Vermieter ist auch sehr empfehlenswert!) war es ihr selbst in dieser kleinsten Größe noch etwas zu groß. Besonders die Überstandshöhe auf "Anschlag" selbst in Schuhen ist leider wenig sinnvoll. Die Kurbeln (165 oder 170mm, nicht sicher) waren ihr auch zu lang, das Knie in der oberen Pedalstellung zu hoch (sieht lustig aus im Wiegetritt -wie wenn ich 50cm Stufen gehe). Außerdem war das Rad für sie schlicht überdimensioniert und dementsprechend relativ schwer (13-14kg ???).
Unsere Strategie ist es meistens, zu versuchen unsere Fähigkeiten/Stärken/Geschwindigkeiten anzugleichen über die Ausrüstung bzw. deren Verteilung und haben damit sehr gute Erfahrungen zu Fuß und auf dem Rad (eher Touren ala Radwandern bei denen die "Technikstellen" maximal ein paar Wurzeln sind) gemacht.
Der Wunsch wäre soviel effektiver(!) Federweg wie möglich bei möglichst geringem Gewicht. Dabei geht es in absehbarer Zukunft sicherlich nicht darum den Federweg zum "ballern" zu Nutzen, sondern soll das Fahren im technischn Gelände erleichtern bzw. kleinere Fahrfehler ausbügeln. Hardtail haben wir eigentlich schon ausgeklammert aus dem Grund.

So nach dieser "Vorgeschichte" zu den herausfordernden Fakten:
152,5678cm Körpergröße, 69cm Schrittlänge ohne Schuhe (71cm mit), 45kg

Bisher haben wir die
Giant/Liv Lusts/Intrigues ["XS"]
Specialized Rumour ["S"] (Ryme zu hoch) (evtl Camber FSR Grom 24"),
Trek Lush ["S"] (evtl Trek Fuel EX JR 26"),
Propain Yuma EX 24"
Transalp Signature II Trail [16]
Gibt es noch 26" tourentaugliche Fullys? Wäre es kompletter Blödsinn ein 27,5" Rad auf 26" zu stellen um den letzten cm "zu gewinnen"?

Wenn es nach mir ginge (geht es ja nicht ;-) wäre ein wahrscheinlich nicht existierendes 26+ oder 24+ 140mm Fully mit 60cm Überstandshöhe perfekt, da sie loses Geröll nicht so prickelnd findet. Jaja ich weiß gibt schon genug Laufradgrößen aber immer nur für Leute wie mich....ich kann so ziemlich alles Fahren...langweiliger Durchschnitt halt...
Die 650+/6Fattie wären für sie wahrscheinlich zu unhandlich und leider konnte ich bisher auch keine mit ausreichen niedrigen Überstandshöhen finden außer das Ruze und das ist ein Hardtail...

Haben wir einen heißen Kandidaten übersehen oder habt ihr eine Empfehlung/Warnung. Ist das 24" Camber Grom zu viel (bzw zu wenig) des Guten? Wäre wahrscheinlich die einzige Möglichkeit an eine GX Kurbel in 155mm Länge zu kommen...

Ok. Bisschen viel geworden. Hoffe ist nicht zuviel blub und noch versändlich. Danke fürs Lesen und Kommentare. Wenn noch Fragen sind immer her damit!


PS: sie fährt ansonsten als Allzweckrad ein 26" Ungefedertes mit 70cm Überstandshöhe(Vordere Pedalstellung) bei 2,25 Bereifung. Stack und Reach ca 535 und 390. 152mm Kurbel


----------



## Thebike69 (8. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,
suche für meine Frau eine Protektorenhose. 
Welche Marken könnt ihr mir für Sie empfehlen????
Gruß 
Mike


----------



## Thebike69 (8. Dezember 2015)

Liteville xs vorn 26" hinten 24"????


----------



## harlekinsrad (8. Dezember 2015)

Ok. Weiß jemand dafür den Überstand. Habe nichts konkretes gefunden und auf der Grafik hier ganz oben  sieht es zumindest nicht sehr niedrig aus....


----------



## Thebike69 (8. Dezember 2015)

harlekinsrad schrieb:


> Ok. Weiß jemand dafür den Überstand. Habe nichts konkretes gefunden und auf der Grafik hier ganz oben  sieht es zumindest nicht sehr niedrig aus....


Finde gerade auch nix. Schreib Liteville ne Email oder rufe an.


----------



## Martina H. (8. Dezember 2015)

@harlekinsrad

Bei den "Rahmendaten" wird es echt schwierig - im Hardtailbereich sollte es da noch das eine oder andere geben, aber das schliesst ihr ja aus.

Das die Hersteller  inzwischen fast völlig auf  650b umgestellt haben macht es auch nicht gerade leichter für kleine Leute.

In ein 650b Bike 26 Zoll Räder einzubauen kann die Tretlagerhöhe grenzwertig niedrig machen.

Da bleibt eigentlich nur nach gebrauchten Rädern gucken (Cube hatte mal das Stereo und das Sting in klein) oder eben der Kinderbereich. Commencal bietet neu für 2016 ein 24Zoll und ein 650b Bike an. Leider sind auf der Seite keine Geodaten gelistet, die Preise sind auch recht hoch (gemessen an der Ausstattung, meine Meinung). Ob sich die Rahmen als Basis eignen  - sollte nur noch mal ein Hinweis sein...


----------



## scylla (9. Dezember 2015)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Bei den "Rahmendaten" wird es echt schwierig - im Hardtailbereich sollte es da noch das eine oder andere geben, aber das schliesst ihr ja aus.



Genau dasselbe habe ich mir auch gedacht.
Ich würde die Entscheidung pauschal gegen ein Hardtail daher auch nochmal in Frage stellen und überdenken.
Generell finde ich, dass es wesentlich mehr auf die Geometrie als auf den Federweg am Heck ankommt. Eine wirklich gute Federgabel hilft auch enorm. Vor allem bei "normalem" Fahren und im technischen Gelände spielt ein Dämpfer eine eher untergeordnete Rolle, wesentlich komfortsteigernd ist ein Dämpfer nur beim "Ballern", was ja aber sowieso nicht die Zielsetzung ist. Bei sehr kleinen Rahmen hat ein Hardtail, wo kein einfederndes Hinterrad und keine Dämpferaufhängung berücksichtigt werden muss einfach deutlich mehr Freiheiten, eine passende Geometrie mit weniger Kompromissen zu realisieren.
"Hardtail" muss übrigens nicht zwingend ein CC-Rad bedeuten, was viele Leute dabei im Kopf haben. Es gibt auch "AM/Enduro/Freeride-Hardtails" mit schöner abfahrtsorientierter und fehlerverzeihender Geometrie. Wenn man nicht auf Bikepark-Geballer aus ist, finde ich, dass diese Hardtails einem Fully nicht wirklich unterlegen sind, vor allem was das Fahren in technischem Gelände angeht.

Bei der kleinen Körpergröße würde sich imho auch empfehlen, ein Custom-Projekt in Erwägung zu ziehen. Mi-Tech z.B. scheint gut und bezahlbar zu sein. Bei einem Hardtail wäre das preislich noch in einem sinnvollen Bereich, und es ließe sich so eine wirklich gut passende Geometrie realisieren.

@Thebike69
Protektorenhose: ich denke, letztendlich ist es wurscht welche Marke. Wirklich falsch machen tut man mit keiner der gängigen Marken was. Ich hab z.B. eine von Poc.
Passen muss es und die Protektor-Pads müssen an den richtigen Stellen sitzen ohne zu zwicken. Das ist individuell bei jedem anders. Also: anprobieren und das am besten passende nehmen.


----------



## Thebike69 (9. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe viele Freunde die Hardtail Enduros mit guter Gabel und dem Procore System fahren die fast alles wie ich mit dem 160mm Fully. Technische Dinge dabei wesentlich besser.


----------



## harlekinsrad (11. Dezember 2015)

Martina H. schrieb:


> In ein 650b Bike 26 Zoll Räder einzubauen kann die Tretlagerhöhe grenzwertig niedrig machen.


Ich habe ja immernoch nur 26" Räder, kenne 27,5 also nicht wirklich und alle Theorie ist grau, aber rein theoretisch müsste der Unterschied ja 584-559=25mm im Durchmesser sein, also gute 12mm tiefer alles. Etwas kürzere Kurbel, kleineres Kettenblatt... Aber war auch nur so ein Gedanke in der Not...optimal ist das bestimmt nicht.



Martina H. schrieb:


> ... oder eben der Kinderbereich.


An Meinungen zu dem Specialized Camber Grom und dem Trek Fuel EX JR wär ich auch interessiert ;-)



Martina H. schrieb:


> Commencal bietet neu für 2016 ein 24Zoll und ein 650b Bike an. Leider sind auf der Seite keine Geodaten gelistet, die Preise sind auch recht hoch (gemessen an der Ausstattung, meine Meinung). Ob sich die Rahmen als Basis eignen  - sollte nur noch mal ein Hinweis sein...


Danke, sind erstmal aufgenommen, aber ich denke auch, dass da zB die Giants vor allem das Lust das attraktivere Paket ist




scylla schrieb:


> Ich würde die Entscheidung pauschal gegen ein Hardtail daher auch nochmal in Frage stellen und überdenken.


Gerne ;-) Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich selber keine Fully Erfahrung habe...
Der Gedanke war halt einerseits ruppigen Sachen etwas zu entschärfen und so Ermüdung vorzubeugen und andererseits auch der Spaßfaktor durch früheres/schnelleres Vertrauen zu Geschwindigkeiten die ein "flowiges" Gefühl aufkommen lassen. Scheint auch aufgegangen zu sein, jedefalls gab es auf dem Holly Hansen ein paar kleine Juchzer ;-)
Kann natürlich gut sein, dass das auf einem gut passenden Hardtail genauso oder besser gelaufen wäre!?!
Fehlt mir die Erfahrung.



scylla schrieb:


> Genau dasselbe habe ich mir auch gedacht.
> Vor allem bei "*normalem*" Fahren und im* technischen Gelände* spielt ein Dämpfer eine eher untergeordnete Rolle, wesentlich komfortsteigernd ist ein Dämpfer nur beim "*Ballern*", was ja aber sowieso nicht die Zielsetzung ist.



Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich mich unglücklich ausgedrückt habe. Wir sind beide technisch nicht gut. Der Unterschied ist dass ihr die Erfahrung im Gelände fehlt und daher teilweise auch das Selbstvertauen. Lustigerweise war sie der Meinung ihr hätte der Dämpfer eher mehr geholfen als die Gabel. Vielleicht war's doch nicht so gut abgestimmt vorne!?



scylla schrieb:


> ...ein Custom-Projekt in Erwägung zu ziehen. Mi-Tech z.B. scheint gut und bezahlbar...


Fein. Danke für den Link. Das ist natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit. Gibt es schon Erfahrungen dazu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harlekinsrad (11. Dezember 2015)

Wir haben nochmal überlegt welchen Einsatzspektrum wir abdecken wollen:
Zu einem Tagesziel (Pass/Hütte/Alm/Aussicht/"Gipfel") hochkurbeln und danach auf Trails wieder runter. Sicherlich auch mehrere Tage am Stück. Keine Zeitnahme in absehbarer Zeit ;-) Also wahrscheinlich Tour bis AM? Wir sind uns einig dass wir lieber ein Stück bergab schieben/tragen wenn die einzige Alternative ein breiter Schotterweg ist. Aber fahren ist doch irgendwie spassiger....

Die zwei Dinge die Hauptsächlich zum Absteigen führen sind ausgesetzte Stellen (auch wenn es vielleicht objektiv nichts dramatisches ist) und grober Schotter/Geröll und generell seitliches runterrutschen des Hinterrads von Felsen/Wurzeln.
Ersteres kommt wahrscheinlich mit der Erfahrung, einen passenden Rahmen vorausgesetzt, oder?
Gibt es zum Geröll irgendwelche Tipps & Tricks? Ist das etwas was auch durch erfahrene Erfahrung "von alleine" weg geht? Hat hier jemand vielleicht auch erst relativ spät angefangen im Gelände und ähnliches erlebt. Ich kann die Angst davor nicht so nachvollziehen solange das nur am Hinterrad ist.
Lohnt es sich deswegen über die 650B+ Geschichte Gedanken zu machen so in Richtung Specialized Ruze oder ist das für unseren Einsatzzweck eher nicht sinnvoll weil...zu groß/schwer/bring nichts/...


----------



## scylla (11. Dezember 2015)

harlekinsrad schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich mich unglücklich ausgedrückt habe. Wir sind beide technisch nicht gut. Der Unterschied ist dass ihr die Erfahrung im Gelände fehlt und daher teilweise auch das Selbstvertauen. Lustigerweise war sie der Meinung ihr hätte der Dämpfer eher mehr geholfen als die Gabel. Vielleicht war's doch nicht so gut abgestimmt vorne!?



Wahrscheinlich ist sie "hinten drin" gesessen, und war mehr Beifahrer als Pilot auf dem Rad. Ganz normal als Anfänger, da ist man ängstlich und will weg vom Hang, sprich nach hinten. Wenn man die Gabel nicht belastet, dann tut die auch nichts. Dann "hilft" der Dämpfer mehr als die Gabel, objektiv und subjektiv.
Das ist aber keine vernünftige Fahrtechnik und wird sich auch ändern, wenn die Erfahrung im Gelände steigt und das Selbstvertrauen wächst.
Je besser die Fahrtechnik, desto mehr verlagert sich alles nach vorne und desto weniger Einfluss hat das Heck.




harlekinsrad schrieb:


> Wir haben nochmal überlegt welchen Einsatzspektrum wir abdecken wollen:
> Zu einem Tagesziel (Pass/Hütte/Alm/Aussicht/"Gipfel") hochkurbeln und danach auf Trails wieder runter. Sicherlich auch mehrere Tage am Stück. Keine Zeitnahme in absehbarer Zeit ;-) Also wahrscheinlich Tour bis AM? Wir sind uns einig dass wir lieber ein Stück bergab schieben/tragen wenn die einzige Alternative ein breiter Schotterweg ist. Aber fahren ist doch irgendwie spassiger....
> 
> Die zwei Dinge die Hauptsächlich zum Absteigen führen sind ausgesetzte Stellen (auch wenn es vielleicht objektiv nichts dramatisches ist) und grober Schotter/Geröll und generell seitliches runterrutschen des Hinterrads von Felsen/Wurzeln.
> ...



Genau dasselbe wie mit dem Einfluss von Gabel und Dämpfer. Sie ist Anfängerin wie du schreibst, und fährt ängstlich, also ist das Hinterrad noch zu wichtig. Wahrscheinlich aktuell sogar wichtiger als das Vorderrad. Daher empfindet sie den Dämpfer als so wichtig, und daher erschreckt sie sich auch, wenn das Hinterrad wegrutscht. Irgendwann wird sich das umdrehen und das Vorderrad wird der Bezugspunkt sein, während das Hinterrad einfach hinterher kommt. So wie du ja auch schreibst, dir ist es ja auch egal was dein Hinterrad tut.

Ein Fahrtechnikkurs könnte schon mal helfen als Starthilfe. Um möglichst schnell rein zu kommen und die Grundlagen sauber zu erlernen. Der eigene Partner ist meistens kein guter Ratgeber, das liegt nicht an den didaktischen Fähigkeiten, sondern einfach daran, dass man von fremden eher bereit ist, Tipps und Kritik vorbehaltloser anzunehmen.
Aber auch ohne Fahrtechnikkurs geht's. Einfach fahren, fahren, fahren. Und am Anfang auf eine richtige Grundposition achten, auf richtigen Einsatz der Bremsen und so weiter.
Gerade im Geröll hilft eigentlich nur Erfahrung. Man erschreckt sich halt zwangsläufig, wenn irgendwas rutscht, und am Anfang ist der Impuls abzusteigen dann noch übermächtig. Irgendwann lernt man das Rutschen zu kontrollieren, aber dafür braucht es Praxis, da hilft Theorie wenig. Was ihr als Übung helfen könnte, wäre auf einem Parkplatz oder Schotterweg mit unverdichtetem Schotter wo's gut rutscht (viele Wege werden ja gerade neu aufgeschottert für die Holzlaster) mit den Bremsen zu spielen. Also mit Geschwindigkeit anfahren und dann auf Stillstand abbremsen, und die Bremse von Mal zu Mal stärker einsetzen, bis sie den Punkt gefunden hat, wo der Reifen anfängt zu blockieren. Das Ganze evtl vorne und hinten separat, damit sie ein Gefühl dafür bekommt, welcher Reifen wann rutscht. Auch ausprobieren, was zu tun ist, wenn das Vorderrad blockiert und rutscht: Bremse wieder öffnen und es fängt sich wieder. Ebenso mal mit Absicht das Hinterrad blockieren (Vorderrad rollt) und versuchen, mit Körpereinsatz das rutschende Hinterrad in eine Richtung zu zwingen.
Gerade auf rutschigem Untergrund ist die feine Dosierung der Bremse ganz wichtig. Ein rollendes Rad lässt sich besser steuern und verzögert auch besser als ein blockiertes Rad. Du weißt einfach intuitiv was zu tun ist, wenn es rutscht, daher stört es dich nicht. Sie hat da noch keine Erfahrung, und das beste was ihr dazu einfällt, ist absteigen.

Plus-Räder würde ich komplett ausklammern. 650B+ hat den Reifenumfang eines 29er Rads. Mit der Schrittlänge wird das nix, da kann sie dann nicht mal nach hinten absteigen, weil der Hinterreifen zu groß ist. Selbst ich habe mit 29er Radumfang schon lustige Situationen im Steilhang gehabt, weil mein Hinterrad zu groß war, und ich bin fast 20cm größer als deine Freundin. Vom Stack, Gewicht, Trägheit, ungedämpfter Reifenfederung und anderen Geschichten fang ich jetzt gar nicht erst an.
Deine Freundin braucht eigentlich 26'', wenn's gar nicht anders geht 650B, aber nicht größer.
Wenn's um maximalen Grip geht, gibt's für 26'' eh immer noch die besten Reifen


----------



## harlekinsrad (11. Dezember 2015)

Vielen Dank. Klingt alles äußerst einleuchtend. Es kann sein, dass ich da Teilschuld bin mit dem "hinten drin" sitzen. War eine der ersten Sachen die ich ihr gesagt habe um ihr die Überschlagsängste zu nehmen. Vielleicht häng ich ja auch zu schnell zu weit hinten, und sie guckt sich das nur ab ;-)
Die Idee mit frischen unkomprimierten Schotterstrassen ist gut. Vor 2-3 Jahren, als MTB noch kein Thema war konnte ich sie motivieren im Schnee "zu spielen" und den Grenzbereich zu erfühlen (Fokus war da eher das Vorderrad). Das hat sehr viel geholfen für das Training der Instinkte/Reflexe. Aber Schotter ist natürlich nochmal anders und Schnee gibts ja auch nicht mehr...oder noch nicht.




scylla schrieb:


> Plus-Räder würde ich komplett ausklammern. 650B+ hat den Reifenumfang eines 29er Rads. Mit der Schrittlänge wird das nix, da kann sie dann nicht mal nach hinten absteigen, weil der Hinterreifen zu groß ist.



Vielen Dank für die klaren Worte zu 650B+! Klingt logisch. Ist schon lustig wie schwer es ist sich in die Perspektive eines anders gewachsenen Menschen zu denken. Dafür kann sie im Flugzeug in der Holzklasse auf'm Sitz Radschlagen und ich nur Knie anschlagen
Ich denke wir werden am WE nochmal die Liste der bisherigen Räder durchgehen und gucken ob sich schon etwas herauskristallisiert.


----------



## Mausoline (11. Dezember 2015)

Frag mal bei @Silvermoon nach, die hatte mal ihr Liteville 26/24" zum Verkauf angeboten.

Ich hab fast die gleichen Maße bis aufs Gewicht   aber meinen Rahmen gibts nicht mehr


----------



## Chaotenkind (12. Dezember 2015)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Liteville xs vorn 26" hinten 24"????


 
Ja. Hatte es mir im September bei dem Liteville-Händler in Riva angesehen. Ist serienmäßig so.
War schon lecker, hatte nur die falsche Schaltung.


----------



## Thebike69 (12. Dezember 2015)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ja. Hatte es mir im September bei dem Liteville-Händler in Riva angesehen. Ist serienmäßig so.
> War schon lecker, hatte nur die falsche Schaltung.


Und was möchtest für Schaltung Fallobst??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harlekinsrad (13. Dezember 2015)

Nachdem wir Eure Vorschläge und Anmerkungen gestern nochmal durchgegangen sind und Ewigkeiten in der "Informationsschatzkiste" hier verbracht haben, wollen wir nochmal einen Zwischenstand unserer Überlegungen mitteilen.
Um es kurz zu machen für Eilige: Der Favorit ist momentan das Giant/Liv Lust (letzte in der Liste). Wir haben aber ein paar Gedanken zu den anderen aufgeschrieben, vielleicht hilft es ja irgendwann dem/der Nächsten.

*Raus sind erstmal:*
Liteville 301 in XS VR26" HR24" 
---> Liteville hat zwar nicht geantwortet, haben aber anderweitig erfahren, dass die Überstandshöhe nicht hinhauen wird - trotz 24" HR!

Transalp Signature II Trail in 16" 650B
---> Arne Reising hat präzise geantwortet und uns ehrlich abgeraten, ebenfalls aufgrund der Überstandshöhe ([email protected] vor Sattelspitze).
		Schade aber sympathisch.

Cube Sting WLS 140 in S bzw. 13,5" bzw 350 mm 650B
---> Überstand viel zu hoch - ca. 73 cm. Sitzrohrlänge effektiv eher 46cm weil sich die Stealth nicht tief genug in das gebogene Sitzrohr schieben lässt. 

Trek Lush in S 650B
---> 69,1 cm Überstand, müsste man ausprobieren - aber es gefällt optisch/farblich sowieso nicht.

Specialized Rumour in S (387 mm) in 650B
---> 69,5 cm Überstand, müsste man ausprobieren allerdings ist das Sitzrohr wohl zu lang.

Commencal Junior 650B
--->  Überstandshöhe? ; 14,25kg ohne Pedale; Falls so abfahrtorientiert, dann wohl erstmal das Fanes testen

Commencal 24
--->  Überstandshöhe? Das Video entspricht nicht so ganz unserem Einsatzzeck ;-) Die Lütten sind auf jeden Fall gut dabei!  

Maxx Jinxx 650B in XS (390mm) 650B
---> 73,8 cm Überstand, allerdings Mitte Oberrohr. Leihrad ausm Urlaub. Stück zu groß, undhandlich, schwer - trotzdem beeindruckend.

*Kandidaten:
*
SpecializedCamber FSR Grom in S (350 mm) 24"
---> 62,1cm Überstand bei 24" LRS - passt, wackelt, hat Luft. Mit 26" LRS sollte es ca. 26mm höher stehen --> ca. 65 cm Überstand

Trek Fuel EX JR (318 mm) 26"
---> 65,3 cm Überstand 

Alutech Fanes in XS (350 mm) 26" 
---> 67,0 cm Überstand. Gestern in einem Thread entdeckt. 

Liv Intrigue 1 oder 2 in XS 14,5" 650B
---> 68,6 cm Überstand (angeblich im Lot durch die vorder Pedalachse bei horizontaler Stellung). Müsste man testen.

Liv Lust 1 oder 2 in XS 14,5" 650B
---> 65,3 cm Überstandshöhe 

Liv Lust 1 oder 2 in  S  16"   650B
---> 68,2 cm Überstandshöhe

Liv Lust Advanced (Kohlefaserverbundhauptrahmen mit Aluschwinge) ist zwar mit den gleichen Geometriedaten angegeben, aber der "Ladyknick" im Oberrohr ist deutlich weniger stark ausgeprägt --> weniger effektive Überstandshöhe.

Maßrahmen sind natürlich eine feine Sache, aber natürlich auch deutlich teurer. Das größere Argument dagegen (im Moment) ist aber vor allem die fehlende Erfahrung (siehe unsere Fragen ein paar Posts weiter oben ;-)
Ist bestimmt sinnvoller erstmal zu gucken in welche Richtung sich das Interesse (XC vs Downhill) und die Fähigkeiten entwickeln.

*Gibt es irgendwas was gegen das Lust in XS spricht bei unserem Einsatzgebiet? *
Die beiden Versionen unterscheiden sich für uns hauptsächlich bei Gabel und Dämpfer. Float 32 Performance beim Lust2 und Float 32 Performance Elite (zusätzlich dreistufiges Open-Mode-Adjust und ein Remote für die Gabel??!?) beim Lust1. Tretlager und LRS (evtl Bremsen) würden wir sowieso tauschen, da Kurbel zu lang und LRS zu schmal (19mm) UND schwer.
Lohnt sich der Aufpreis für die Performance Elite Füchse? 
Oder gibt es generell bessere Dämpfer und Gabeln für ein 45kg leichte Fahrerin? Evtl eine Revelation?


----------



## Martina H. (13. Dezember 2015)

Wow, da habt ihr ja inzwischen viereckige Augen - und Danke (stellvertretend für alle) für die ausführlich Liste.

Die Giant Bikes kenne ich nicht aus persönlicher Erfahrung - kommen aber generell ja nicht schlecht weg (was man so hört)

Ich persönlich schraube mir keine Fox Elemente mehr an mein Räder - habe mein persönliches Aha- Erlebnis mit einer Revelation Gabel und einem Monarch Dämpfer gehabt, seitdem nur noch Rock Shox. Aber Achtung: ist nur meine persönliche Meinung, die aktuellen Fox Elemente kenne ich nicht.

Wenn ihr Euch für Rock Shox entscheidet, gibt es hier im Forum ja genug Hinweise, bzw. Leute, die Euch die Sachen auch für Leichtgewichte tunen - so Euch die originale Abstimmung nicht gefällt.

Die Geo ist mit dem 70er Lenkwinkel recht steil - also nicht so bergabsicherheitgebengefühlig. Aber um das wirklich beurteilen zu können müsste sie es probefahren und müsste auch einen Vergleich zu anderen Bikes haben.

Meine persönliche Erfahrung spricht bei so etwas eher für einen flacheren Lenkwinkel und (erst Recht bei Anfägern) für ein Hardtail mit Bergabgeometrie ala Dartmoor Hornet (das Alte, gibt es leider  nicht mehr) oder On One 456...aber das Thema war ja schon . Ihr wollt ja schon bergab in Trails - da stösst man mit einer CC- Geo schnell an die Grenze, das soll nicht heissen, dass man damit nicht bergabfahren kann - aber wird eben schnell gefühlt kippelig/unsicher. Da hätte für mich die Fanes die Nase vorn...

Bedenken hätte ich noch bei der Laufradgrösse in Kombination mit 152cm Körpergrösse - gibt natürlich auch nicht so wirklich viel Auswahl mehr bei 26 Zoll und Neurädern


----------



## harlekinsrad (16. Dezember 2015)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Wow, da habt ihr ja inzwischen viereckige Augen - und Danke (stellvertretend für alle) für die ausführlich Liste.


Im Vergleich zu den Unmengen an wirklich hilfreichen Informationen und guten Ratschlägen die wir hier und in anderen Threads schon bekommen haben ist das gar nix ;-)
Apropo. Wir hatten mal ein Cube Sting WLS 140 da, und haben das ein wenig "vermessen" und natürlich auch einige Bemerkungen zum Rad. Soll ich das hierher, in den Bikes für kleine Ladies Thread posten oder Dir schicken für Dein Album?



Martina H. schrieb:


> Die Geo ist mit dem 70er Lenkwinkel recht steil - also nicht so bergabsicherheitgebengefühlig. Aber um das wirklich beurteilen zu können müsste sie es probefahren und müsste auch einen Vergleich zu anderen Bikes haben.


Stimmt natürlich. Eine ausgiebige Probefahrt ist immer das Beste, aber leider im Umkreis von 250km vollkommen illusorisch :-(
Vielleicht schaffen wir ja mal zu Alutech zu fahren, und die Fanes auszuführen, das ist nicht ganz so weit. 
Wir haben mal ausgerechnet (echte Mathe Herausforderung ;-)) wie viel eine längere Gabel ausmacht bei der Rahmengeo und sind auf ziemlich genau 1°/20mm gekommen. Und zumindest das Lust Advanced 1 hat auch eine 120mm SID verbaut. Aber sowas ist wohl eher zum "Feintuning" sinnvoll und macht aus einem Racigen Geo kein Enduro.



Martina H. schrieb:


> Bedenken hätte ich noch bei der Laufradgrösse in Kombination mit 152cm Körpergrösse


So ganz allgemein oder hast Du bestimmte Situationen vor Augen? 




Martina H. schrieb:


> Meine persönliche Erfahrung spricht bei so etwas eher für einen flacheren Lenkwinkel und (erst Recht bei Anfägern) für ein Hardtail...


Ok. Vielleicht wars doch etwas vorschnell das so kategorisch auszuschliessen. Ist auf jeden Fall der bessere Lehrmeister mMn, aber es geht ja auch um Fahrspaß und ich hatte Ende September auf den von "TIEFENmetersammlern" frequentierten (und geschreddeten) Strecken im Vinschgau teilweise ordentlich zu tun. Hat auch Spass gemacht, aber ich glaube der Anhalt/Absteigreflex ist früher da gerade bei Anfängern...
Man kann mit Federungen halt so toll "schummeln" und die Grenze von rumpelig zu flowig verschieben. Zumindest so der Gedanke ;-)


----------



## harlekinsrad (16. Dezember 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich würde die Entscheidung pauschal gegen ein Hardtail daher auch nochmal in Frage stellen und überdenken.



Ok. Fertig! Ist in Frage gestellt ;-)



scylla schrieb:


> Es gibt auch "AM/Enduro/Freeride-Hardtails" mit schöner abfahrtsorientierter und fehlerverzeihender Geometrie. Wenn man nicht auf Bikepark-Geballer aus ist, finde ich, dass diese Hardtails einem Fully nicht wirklich unterlegen sind, vor allem was das Fahren in technischem Gelände angeht.



Kannst Du uns da vielleicht ein bisschen Starthilfe geben bei der Suche? Auch hier scheint die Überstandshöhe und/oder Sitzrohrlänge oft kritisch...


----------



## scylla (16. Dezember 2015)

spontan fallen mir ein:

On-One 456 Evo2 14'' http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FROO456E2/on-one-456-evo2-frame

das alte Dartmoor Hornet in 14'' (wird leider nicht mehr hergestellt, eventuell lässt sich auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt noch was finden)

Ragley Blue Pig oder Piglet 14'' http://ragleybikes.com/products/bluepig-27-5-complete-bike/

... oder wie schon gesagt gleich ein Custom-Rahmen von Mi-Tech.

Von deinen aufgelisteten Fully-Rahmen erscheint mir nur die Fanes XS richtig gut. Die solltet ihr unbedingt mal versuchen, probezufahren. Beim Giant Liv hätte ich dieselben Bedenken wie Martina -> zu racige Geometrie, vermittelt keine Sicherheit. Auch die "Jugendräder" haben eher einen steileren Lenkwinkel. Den Lenkwinkel mit einer längeren Gabel abzuflachen halte ich für nicht wirklich zielführend, da geht nicht viel ohne die Geometrie zu versemmeln (Lenker kommt höher, Überstand wird höher, Sitzwinkel wird flacher). Lieber gleich ein taugliches Rad oder zur Not ein Winkelsteuersatz.
Bei den Fullys fehlt noch das Cheetah LadySpirit XS in der Liste. Bereits bekannt? Leider schweigt sich der Hersteller über die Überstandshöhe aus.


----------



## mtbbee (16. Dezember 2015)

@harlekinsrad, wo wohnt Ihr denn? das von scylla genannte onone könntet Ihr bei mir in der 14" Version testen.
das Sitzrohr ist so richtig schön kurz, das Oberrohr kürzer als auf der Herstellerseite angegeben. Montiert sind 60mm Vorbau und 130er Federgabel. War letztens  mit dem gelben Feger in der Pfalz und kann nur sagen: ersetzt fast ein Fully für mich, aber eben nicht ganz, da ich es hinten oft komfortabler mag, aber das ist auch der einzige Unterschied. Ein Fully ist nicht unbedingt notwendig ! das 456 kann man auch mit einer 150er Gabel fahren. Nachteil: 1 1/8 Steuerrohr aber auch da gibts noch neue Gabeln oder gute gebrauchte.

Das 650b on one in 14" könntet Ihr auch testen, aber bei 152 .... weiss nicht so recht ... man bekommts zumindest auf so knappe 12kg


----------



## Martina H. (16. Dezember 2015)

auja On One 456 oder Dartmoor Hornet (das Alte), Nukeproof Snap in Regular (Achtung die Geo gibt "nur" 130mm her)  mit den richtigen Ausfallenden geht auch und Du wirst den Aha Effekt bei Ihr förmlich miterleben können 

Frage bleibt: Woher kommt Ihr - evrl. geht ja was

Eins  noch zum Thema Fully/Hardtail:

Wenn ihr Kopf entscheidet, wo sie runterfahren kann/will, spielt es keine Rolle ob halb-, voll-, oder garnicht gefedert, da ist wirklich die Geo entscheidend und nicht der Federweg! (Kannste glauben   )

Gerne nehme ich die Daten in mein Album auf


----------



## Mausoline (17. Dezember 2015)

mtbbee schrieb:


> @harlekinsrad....Das 650b on one in 14" könntet Ihr auch testen, aber bei 152 .... weiss nicht so recht ... man bekommts zumindest auf so knappe 12kg



Ich hatte nicht den Eindruck, dass es für mich passend wär sonst wär ich mal rumgerauscht damit ... also ? für 152 cm


----------



## mtbbee (17. Dezember 2015)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ich hatte nicht den Eindruck, dass es für mich passend wär sonst wär ich mal rumgerauscht damit ... also ? für 152 cm



das kennst Du (noch) gar nicht   .... Grundfarbe ist schwarz ... zumindest ist das Sitzrohr verdammt kurz ... ich glaube, ich muss die Räder jetzt doch mal für MartinaH s Album ausmessen


----------



## Martina H. (18. Dezember 2015)

Yesssss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (18. Dezember 2015)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Und was möchtest für Schaltung Fallobst??


 
Standart bis jetzt: Speedhub
Hätte gerne auch: Pinion


----------



## Mausoline (20. Dezember 2015)

mtbbee schrieb:


> das kennst Du (noch) gar nicht   .... Grundfarbe ist schwarz ... zumindest ist das Sitzrohr verdammt kurz ... ich glaube, ich muss die Räder jetzt doch mal für MartinaH s Album ausmessen




ach sooo  hab ich was verpaßt  
na Hauptsache du verlierst nicht den Überblick über deinen Fuhrpark


----------



## LittleBoomer (23. Dezember 2015)

@harlekinsrad und alle anderen die ein kleines Rad suchen

Das Propain Yuma ist eigentlich ein Rad für die Jugend.
Da die Damen ja auch meißt - manche auch immer - jugendlich bleiben,
sollte das Yuma in der engeren Auswahl keinesfalls fehlen.
Mit einem Anruf bei Propain bekommt man das Rad auch anders ausgestattet.
Auch das Tyee Flo in XS , ist schon recht klein.


----------



## Thebike69 (23. Dezember 2015)

Wir hatten das TyeeFlo xs zur Probefahrt. 
Im Vergleich zum Giant xs ist das Flo recht schwerfällig uphill und vom Gewicht für kleine Frauen auch recht hoch. 
Das TyeeFlo ist schon toll, aber für zierliche Damen etwas schwer


----------



## Jierdan (23. Dezember 2015)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Wir hatten das TyeeFlo xs zur Probefahrt.
> Im Vergleich zum Giant xs ist das Flo recht schwerfällig uphill und vom Gewicht für kleine Frauen auch recht hoch.
> Das TyeeFlo ist schon toll, aber für zierliche Damen etwas schwer



Beziehst du das "schwer" auf Uphill oder auf Verspieltheit/Abdrückbarkeit?


----------



## Thebike69 (23. Dezember 2015)

Auf Uphill. 
Trails und etwas im Bikepark war es super. 
Aber meine Frau legt auch großen Wert auf Uphill.


----------



## Jierdan (23. Dezember 2015)

Hm, eigenartig. Ich hör immer dass das damals 13.8kg, heute 13.0kg schwere Mega so gut bergauf geht, aber auf den trail schon fast zu satt liegt (die Fahrerin ist 158cm, 50kg und nicht gerade Leistungssportlern). Spielt da nicht auch die Geo eine große Rolle? Beim tyee wirkt es immer so, als würde man stark von hinten treten

Gesendet von meinem Z500 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thebike69 (23. Dezember 2015)

Meine Frau hat die gleiche Maße. Das TyeeFlo fanden wir optisch und technisch Top. Es kamen dann 2 extrem gute Bike's hinzu Giant Reign und das Specialized Enduro Ryhme. Mit denen meine Frau sehr zufrieden war.


----------



## chrikoh (5. Januar 2016)

Hallo!
Ich hätte da ein Frage:
Fahren Ladys auch 29" Bikes?
Meine Lady ist 165cm 
Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (5. Januar 2016)

Meine Frau fährt mit 1,65m ein Radon Slide 29 in S.  Kommt allerdings auf die Schrittlänge an.  1cm kürzere Beine,  und sie hätte eine Reverb mit nur 100mm Verstellbereich benötigt.


----------



## juneoen (18. Januar 2016)

hey such eine 26 zoll hardtail rahmen in weiss und oder lila/purple und möglichst klein, ca 14 zoll.


----------



## Thebike69 (28. März 2016)

Hallo,
suche für meine Frau einen Fullfacehelm und ein Protektorenhemd/Shirt 
Sie fährt erst seit 3-4 Monate und sie würde gerne mal in einen Bikepark. 
Ich selbst fahre denn Met-Parachute, an so etwas in der Art hatte ich gedacht. Damit sie ihn auch außerhalb des Bikeparks aufzieht, dachte ich an so etwas????
Protektorenhemd/Shirt hab ich keine Ahnung was ich ihr da überstülpen soll, Ellenbogen/Unterarmschützer hat sie schon von RaceFace. 
Nun mal her mit euren Tipps und Ratschläge und Danke im Vorraus


----------



## WarriorPrincess (28. März 2016)

Wir wissen, dass sie eine Frau ist ... mehr weißt bisher nur du... Körpergröße und sonstige Maße helfen beim Ratschläge geben - ob es nun ein Protektorenhemd für "mehr Holz vor der Hütten" sein soll oder was sonst beachtet werden muss. Ansonsten können wir dir auch nur die Modelle verschiedener Hersteller rausgoogeln - aber das könntest du auch selbst. 
Also: Welche Vorauswahl gibt es schon und was sind die spezifischen Anforderungen?
Ansonsten scroll mal im Ladies Bereich hier durch, da gibt es mindestens einen Thread zum Thema Protektorenhemden/-westen...
Helm hilft vermutlich nur aufprobieren. Kopfumfang messen gibt schon mal nen guten Anhaltpounkt zum Größe rausfinden, aber ansonsten hat jeder seinen eigenen Schädel - das ist bei uns Frauen genau wie bei euch Männern...
Notfalls erstmal mit in den Bikepark nehmen und dort Protektoren und Helm vor Ort ausleihen - wenn's ihr gefällt, lohnt es sich, die Zeit und das Geld zu investieren...


----------



## Thebike69 (28. März 2016)

Sie ist 158cm klein 52Kg leicht XS Helm Größe. 
Ein Protektorenshirt mit guten Rücken und Schulter Polster wäre mein Favorit. 
Helm wird wohl der Met Parachute, leicht,luftig und auch gut auf Trails zu fahren.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (28. März 2016)

Zu Protektorenshirts - wie gesagt, schau mal hier im Ladies Bereich... http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/protektorenwesten-fuer-frauen.447952/ Gibt auch noch zwei drei andere Threads allein auf den erste drei Seiten

Zum Helm: Wie gesagt - auch da gibt's verschiedene "Deckel" für verschiedene Köpfe. Auch nen Thread allein hier im Ladiesbereich: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/protektorenwesten-fuer-frauen.447952/ Wobei Helme nicht geschlechtsspezifisch sind - die Brüste stören uns im Kopfbereich nicht.  Und es gibt auch vergeleichbare Modelle zum MET Parachute, falls der nicht passen sollte, z.B. der Bell 2R, etc. Und passen ist das A und O!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thebike69 (28. März 2016)

Danke WarriorPrincess


----------



## Aninaj (28. März 2016)

Ich fahre auch den MET Parachute und finde den supi, muss aber halt passen. Hab eher nen kleinen Kopf und da isses manchmal schwer Helme zu finden, die sich so klein einstellen lassen.


----------



## woersdorfer (22. April 2016)

Hallo Mädels,

ich brauche mal eure Hilfe. Meine Frau ist auf der Suche nach einer 3/4-Hose. Sie sollte aber nicht eng anliegend, und vor allem nicht schwarz sein. Ich habe im Netz nicht wirklich etwas gefunden. Ich hoffe ihr habt ein paar Tipps für mich/meine Frau.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Skwal (22. April 2016)

https://www.bergzeit.de/endura-mt500-spray-baggy-shorts-yellow-m/?gclid=CIXNiv_9ocwCFdUy0wod4-EMIA


----------



## Martina H. (23. April 2016)

Norrona Flex 1 - tolle Farben, super Qualität, leider auch teuer


----------



## Meisee (5. Juli 2016)

bibib?


----------



## Pleitegeier (21. Juli 2016)

Hallo Mädels,

wir haben für meine Frau das Liv Intrique bestellt. Als vorherige Probefahrt musste ein Giant Trance in M herhalten, weil (angeblich) vergleichbar. 
Die Größe M auf dem Trance war super und dementsprechend haben wir das Liv in M bestellt. Im nachhinein habe ich die Geo vom Trance und dem Liv verglichen. Das Liv ist in M deutlich kleiner als das Trance in M. Und jetzt bin ich skeptisch, dass es groß es genug ist. Sie ist 1,75m groß und lt. Größentabelle ist M auch die richtige Wahl, aber das will nicht in meinen Kopf.

Bedeutet "frauenspezifische Geometrie", dass automatisch alles kleiner bzw der Vorbau länger? 
Fährt irgendwer hier zufällig das 2016er Liv Intrique und kann mir Feedback geben?

Ich danke euch


----------



## scylla (21. Juli 2016)

Pleitegeier schrieb:


> Bedeutet "frauenspezifische Geometrie", dass automatisch alles kleiner bzw der Vorbau länger?



Bei 1,75m Größe gibt es eigentlich überhaupt keinen Grund, ein "Lady-Bike" zu kaufen. Außer es gefällt einem optisch besser. 
Und ja, einige Hersteller sind der Meinung, dass Frauen eine aufrechtere Sitzposition bevorzugen würden, oder einen kürzeren Oberkörper hätten, und machen daher die Oberrohre an ihren "Lady-Bikes" kürzer. Beide Gründe sind zweifelhaft, ersteres ist eine Frage der Vorlieben, nicht des Geschlechts, zweiteres lässt sich statistisch widerlegen.


----------



## Pleitegeier (21. Juli 2016)

Danke Dir. Es ist ihr erstes Bikes und es war eine rein optische Entscheidung. Ein normales MTB wäre für sie auch okay und sie verlässt sich da auf mich. Und ich bin leider bei diesen Frauen-Bikespecials überfragt und es wirkt auf mich alles irgendwie "falsch". Eine vllt nicht unwichtige Info: sie möchte durchaus auch mit mir bergab fahren...nichts anspruchsvolles und so in Richtung Flowtrails. Dafür sollte ein Bike für "aggressive Trails" ja eigentlich auch geeignet sein. Aber noch haben wir das Bike nicht und können uns umentscheiden.



scylla schrieb:


> Und ja, einige Hersteller sind der Meinung, dass Frauen eine aufrechtere Sitzposition bevorzugen würden, oder einen kürzeren Oberkörper hätten, und machen daher die Oberrohre an ihren "Lady-Bikes" kürzer.


Ihre erste Reaktion auf dem Trance war übrigens: "Der Lenker muss höher"...was ich mit "Das muss so" erwiderte. Ich könnte mir deshalb vorstellen, dass eine aufrechtere Sitzposition in ihrem Fall wirklich besser ist? 
Wenn es mal länger bergab geht, finde ich so eine erhöhte Lenkzentrale echt übel. Da kann aber auch meine Vorliebe die Sicht trüben. Hast du evtl. auch ne Einschätzung?


----------



## scylla (21. Juli 2016)

Pleitegeier schrieb:


> Ihre erste Reaktion auf dem Trance war übrigens: "Der Lenker muss höher"...was ich mit "Das muss so" erwiderte. Ich könnte mir deshalb vorstellen, dass eine aufrechtere Sitzposition in ihrem Fall wirklich besser ist?



Ist sie schonmal Mountainbike gefahren, oder ist das auch dahingehend ihr "erstes Mal"?
Wenn man vorher nur Hollandrad gefahren ist, ist das eben die Gewöhnung, dass man einen hohen Lenker bevorzugt. Genau wie Rennradfahrer ihr erstes Mountainbike zu groß(lang) kaufen 

Mal abgesehen von allen Vorlieben, bietet ein längerer Reach und ein tieferer Lenker beim Abfahren objektiv mehr Sicherheit. Und mit einer sportlicheren Sitzposition bekommt man objektiv mehr Druck aufs Pedal beim Hochfahren (vorgespannter Arschmuskel).
Das findet man natürlich nicht beim ersten Probefahren raus, wenn man noch nie vorher Mountainbike gefahren ist. Ich denke mal, dass sich ihre "Vorlieben" mit etwas mehr Erfahrung noch verändern werden. Wäre jedenfalls komisch, wenn es nicht so wäre.

Außerdem solltest du nicht "Höhe" mit "Länge" verwechseln. Kurzes Oberrohr und daraus resultierende aufrechte Sitzposition ist nicht gleich hoher Lenker, auch wenn da eine ebenfalls aufrechte Sitzposition dabei rauskommt.
Eine höhere Lenkzentrale kann man mit Spacern unterm Vorbau recht einfach generieren.
Wenn sich im Nachhinein die Vorlieben doch zu einer etwas sportlicheren Sitzposition verschieben sollten, wäre das mit einem passend langen Oberrohr einfach angepasst, indem man einfach ein paar Spacer raus nimmt. Hat man ein zu kurzes Rad, könnte man nur einen längeren Vorbau montieren, was dann eben wieder andere Nachteile mit sich bringen kann.

Wenn sie sich spontan auf dem Trance wohl gefühlt hat, und nur erst mal den Lenker höher haben wollte, warum nehmt ihr dann nicht einfach genau das Trance, und packt für den Anfang so viele Spacer wie möglich untern Vorbau (ausgeliefert werden Kompletträder ja eh meistens mit mindestens 3cm Spacern)? Ich würde da keine Experimente starten, und ein nicht probegefahrenes Rad mit anderer Geometrie nehmen, wenn das probegefahrene Rad gepasst hat.
Mit der Zeit und etwas mehr Praxis könnt ihr ja dann mal experimentieren, ob es sich nicht doch besser anfühlt, die Lenkerhöhe etwas zu reduzieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pleitegeier (21. Juli 2016)

Sie ist öfter mal mit mir gefahren. Allerdings schon länger nicht mehr und vor dem Kauf der Liv war sie öfter mit dem Hollandrad unterwegs, damit habe ich auch ihre Einschätzung begründet 

Die Höhe habe ich ins Spiel gebracht, weil zu einem der Vorbau ordentlich nach oben neigt und der Lenker zudem noch ganz gut Rise hat, dadurch sitzt man doch zwangsläufig aufrechter. Sie wäre auch ohne Spacer relativ weit weg vom Gabelschaft und das wäre nicht so meins. 

Hmm, schwierig...ich würde mir etwas mehr Reach und auch einen etwas flacheren Lenkwinkel für sie wünschen, aber es wirkt schon so, als könne sie sich wohlfühlen mit ihrer Liv.


----------



## Chrige (21. Juli 2016)

Welche Grössentabelle hast du dir angeschaut? Wenn ich auf die Giant Seite gehe, gibt es eine für Liv und eine für Giant Räder. Bei allen Liv Rädern ist 1.75m eher im L Bereich und im M nur an der obersten Grenze. Ich bin zwar das Intrique noch nie gefahren, hab es mir aber angeschaut. Mir persönlich wäre das M bei 1.75m zu gedrängt aber das ist natürlich Geschmackssache. Aber wie Scylla schon sagt, weshalb betellt ihr nicht einfach das Trance? Ich bin die letzten drei Jahre sehr gut mit dem Trance gefahren. Übrigens wird sie keine Probleme auf den Trails mit dem Intrigue haben. Das hat definitiv genug Federweg...


----------



## Pleitegeier (21. Juli 2016)

Chrige schrieb:


> Welche Grössentabelle hast du dir angeschaut? Wenn ich auf die Giant Seite gehe, gibt es eine für Liv und eine für Giant Räder. Bei allen Liv Rädern ist 1.75m eher im L Bereich und im M nur an der obersten Grenze. Ich bin zwar das Intrique noch nie gefahren, hab es mir aber angeschaut. Mir persönlich wäre das M bei 1.75m zu gedrängt aber das ist natürlich Geschmackssache.


Die Größentabelle aus dem Footer der Giant-Seite, demnach Größe M von ~1,70 - 1,82. Wo hast Du es denn anders gesehen? Andere Infos habe ich nicht gefunden.
Ich bin ja nicht grundlos so skeptisch, wie eingangs geschrieben...die Geo kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen. Die entspricht in M etwa dem Trance in S. Morgen könnten wir es abholen, von daher würde ich mich über eine Rückmeldung vorher noch freuen 



> Aber wie Scylla schon sagt, weshalb betellt ihr nicht einfach das Trance? Ich bin die letzten drei Jahre sehr gut mit dem Trance gefahren.


Uns wurde es so vermittelt, dass das Liv Intrigue mit dem Trance vergleichbar ist und das Liv hat ihr einfach besser gefallen. Also schlicht dem Händler vetraut und mit der Geo habe ich mich erst später beschäftigt und verglichen.

EDIT: Ich hatte direkt am nächsten Morgen meinen Händler aufgrund meiner Skepsis kontaktiert, Antwort:



> Keine Sorge . Das Trance ist beim Oberrohr länger ( das 2017er Modell wird allerdings auch kürzer) . Das Bike , welches Simone gefahren hat hatte einen 70mm Vorbau . Wir haben also alle Möglichkeiten beim Liv .


----------



## bajcca (21. Juli 2016)

Ich bin das Liv schon gefahren, allerdings ein L bei einer Größe von 1,79. Diejenige, die es mir für eine Probefahrt (1/2 Stunde Trails) gegeben hat ist ca. 1,75m. Ihr hat es super gepasst, mir war es schon fast zu klein und ich tendiere eigentlich immer zur kleineren Größe. 
Meine Empfehlung ist klar ein L, das ja nur ein 59 er Oberrohr hat. Das Bike selbst hat viel Soaß gemacht, leichtfüßig und agil im Trail.


----------



## Pleitegeier (21. Juli 2016)

Scheis..se, das lese ich nur ungern, aber habe ich befürchtet. Freue mich auf die Diskussion morgen beim Händler


----------



## bajcca (21. Juli 2016)

Ja, aber ein guter Händler sollte seinen Fehler einsehen. Die beiden Räder einfach als gleich darzustellen passt in meinen Augen nicht, da es ja schon einige Unterschiede gibt. Aber ein M mit einem zu langen Vorbau, um es von der Länge her passend zu machen, entspricht auch nicht dem Einsatzgebiet des Bikes.


----------



## Pleitegeier (21. Juli 2016)

Sollte er, wenn es als Fehler sehen würde. Ein zu langer Vorbau ist definitiv keine Option. Ich habe mit dem Händler zwar schon gut 15 Jahren zu tun und bin insgesamt eigentlich zufrieden, aber da gab es schon mal ne Unstimmigkeit wegen einem meiner Bikes. Das Teil hatte allerdings nen Bikepark-Tag hinter sich und die Liv ist neu. Wegen meiner Mail sollte er eigentlich vorbereitet sein:


> Guten Morgen xx,
> 
> ich habe mir gestern Abend noch das Trance angeguckt (-> das hat Simone hat Probe gerollt) und die Geo mit Liv Intrigue verglichen. Das Intrigue fällt insgesamt wesentlich kleiner aus und von daher bin ich gerade skeptisch, ob die Größe M nicht klein für Simone mit ihren 1,75m ist.
> 
> ...


 
Seine Antwort siehe oben. Ich werde morgen von meinen Eindrücken morgen berichten


----------



## scylla (21. Juli 2016)

bajcca schrieb:


> Meine Empfehlung ist klar ein L, das ja nur ein 59 er Oberrohr hat. Das Bike selbst hat viel Soaß gemacht, leichtfüßig und agil im Trail.



Passt das dann noch mit der Sitzrohrlänge bei Größe L? 
Vor ich mir ein zu hohes Bike antue, nur damit es lang genug ist, würde ich doch schlicht und einfach das "Unisex"-Modell kaufen. Wenn der Händler solchen Mist erzählt, von wegen die Räder seien vergleichbar, dann muss er eben seinen Fehler einsehen und nochmal ein anderes Rad ordern.
Wenn das Trance einen 70mm Vorbau hatte, und das Intrigue 2cm kürzer (Oberrohr) ist, bräuchte sie ja dann einen 90mm Vorbau, um auf dieselbe Länge zu kommen. 90mm Vorbauten verbaut man heute noch an Retrorädern oder an CC-Feilen, und das hat einen Grund


----------



## Lalyle (21. Juli 2016)

Ich bin 1.65 und hab das Liv als S probegefahren. Das war korrekt so. Haltung ziemlich aufrecht und fühlte sich kurz an, aber das Bike fand ich angenehm laufruhig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (22. Juli 2016)

Pleitegeier schrieb:


> Die Größentabelle aus dem Footer der Giant-Seite, demnach Größe M von ~1,70 - 1,82. Wo hast Du es denn anders gesehen? Andere Infos habe ich nicht gefunden.



Das ist ja ziemlich strange, dass der gleiche Link auf der Schweizer Ausführung der Giant-Seite eine andere Grössentabelle anzeigt...https://www.giant-bicycles.com/_upload_sw/groessenchart16.jpg

Schaut euch das Bike mal an. Vielleicht passt es ja trotzdem. Die einen mögen lieber kleinere Bikes, die anderen grössere... Ich war bei meinem letzten Bikekauf auch hin und hergerissen zwischen zwei Grössen und habe mich schliesslich für den grösseren Rahmen entschieden. Und ich weiss auch, dass Bajcca lieber grössere Rahmen fährt


----------



## bajcca (22. Juli 2016)

@Chrige 
Ne ne, ich fahr auch eher kleinere, mein Canyon Spectral ist ein M mit einem 60er Vorbau, da möchte ich kein L fahren. Das Reign habe ich in L genommen und fahre das mit kurzem Vorbau, aber das habe ich ja auch für Bikepark und abfahrtsorientierte Fahrten, eben als Endurobike gekauft. 
Vorher hatte ich ein Radon Slide in 18 Zoll, da war mir das 20 Zoll (fährt mein Freund) zu sperrig, Giant Reign in L passt trotz laut Tabelle langen Oberrohr.
Bei der Frau vom @Pleitegeier wäre noch interessant, ob sie eine eher Langbeinige ist, Thema Sitzrohrlänge.
Aber ich würde prinzipiell ein unisex Bike kaufen, auch da ich da an den doch besseren Wiederverkauf denke. Größe Bikerinnen, die ein Ladybike kaufen sind rar.


----------



## Pleitegeier (22. Juli 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Wenn das Trance einen 70mm Vorbau hatte, und das Intrigue 2cm kürzer (Oberrohr) ist, bräuchte sie ja dann einen 90mm Vorbau, um auf dieselbe Länge zu kommen. 90m Vorbauten verbaut man heute noch an Retrorädern oder an CC-Feilen, und das hat einen Grund


Wenn man versucht uns einen längeren Vorbau aufzuquatschen, dann ist das Bike definitiv falsch. Auf die Diskussion werde ich mich nicht einlassen.



Lalyle schrieb:


> Ich bin 1.65 und hab das Liv als S probegefahren. Das war korrekt so. Haltung ziemlich aufrecht und fühlte sich kurz an, aber das Bike fand ich angenehm laufruhig.


Dein Feeback lässt mich wieder hoffen . Die Laufruhe habe ich aus dem Bauch heraus in Frage gestellt...wo bist Du denn Probe gefahren?



Chrige schrieb:


> Das ist ja ziemlich strange, dass der gleiche Link auf der Schweizer Ausführung der Giant-Seite eine andere Grössentabelle anzeigt...https://www.giant-bicycles.com/_upload_sw/groessenchart16.jpg


Irgendwie schwach, dass Giant unterschiedliche Datenblätter publiziert. Bei der Schweizer Tabelle verweist das Chart oben eher auf Größe L, die Tabelle unten deckt sich mit der deutschen und verweist auf M. Ich gehe davon aus, dass M tatsächlich für ihre Größe vorgesehen ist.



bajcca schrieb:


> Bei der Frau vom @Pleitegeier wäre noch interessant, ob sie eine eher Langbeinige ist, Thema Sitzrohrlänge.
> Aber ich würde prinzipiell ein unisex Bike kaufen, auch da ich da an den doch besseren Wiederverkauf denke. Größe Bikerinnen, die ein Ladybike kaufen sind rar.


Ja, das macht noch Sinn. Müssen wir messen, kann ich so schlecht sagen 

Wir müssen einfach checken ob oder wie gut es passt. Die Entwickler werden sich was dabei gedacht haben und meine Frau hat diesbezüglich den "Vorteil", dass sie nicht schon jahrelang nen Unixsex-Bike gefahren hat.


----------



## Lalyle (22. Juli 2016)

Ich bin gemässigt eine Runde auf einem Singletrail rauf und runter gefahren, mit kleinerem Drop, Treppen und einigen Wurzeln. 

Mir wurde auch gesagt, ich könnte ev auch ein M fahren. Ich persönlich mag aber die aufrechten Positionen nicht ungern, besser für meinen Rücken. 

Für mich war es damals eine der ersten ernsthaften Fahren auf Singletrails bergab mit Steilstücken, also Anfänger. Mein erster Eindruck war: bergauf mühsam weil das Rad schnell steigt. Bergab gab es mir viel Vertrauen, einfach über alles drüber hat funktioniert, hat sich sicher und ruhig angefühlt. 

Positiv: überstandshöhe war perfekt, einfach bergab
Negativ: aufwärts steil mühsam, unendlich hässlich

Ich hab das vergleichbare Reign auch noch gefahren im S, das kam mir grösser vor. War ein bisschen mehr Traktor, fühlte sich stabiler aber auch schwerer an. Wobei sicher auch nicht perfekt auf mich eingestellt. Aber vielleicht wäre das eine Variante? Mir wars zuwenig verspielt. Am Ende fand ich sowohl das Stumpjumper oder Rhyme (das ist klein!) von Speci als auch Sight (Range?) von Norco angenehmer zu fahren. Und schöner.


----------



## Lalyle (22. Juli 2016)

Also - zusammengefasst, das beste am Liv war die Überstandshöhe und das leichte Handling bergab. Wenn ich 1.75 wär hatte ich dieses Bike nicht mal angeschaut. Ich würde hier ebenfalls was anderes in Betracht ziehen.


----------



## scylla (22. Juli 2016)

Pleitegeier schrieb:


> Die Entwickler werden sich was dabei gedacht haben ...



Bei manchen Sachen, die die Hersteller so verbrechen, frage ich mich halt manchmal, ob sie sich auch das richtige dabei gedacht haben 
Ich würde mich niemals auf eine Hersteller-Empfehlung verlassen, erst recht nicht auf eine "Körpergröße zu Rahmengröße" Empfehlung. Da hat doch jeder Mensch eine zu unterschiedliche Körpergeometrie, als dass so eine total allgemeine Größenempfehlung irgendeinen Sinn machen könnte. Hätten wir noch Papierdruck, könnte man sagen "das ist das Papier nicht wert, auf das es gedruckt ist"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pleitegeier (22. Juli 2016)

@Lalyle vielen Dank für deinen Erfahrungsbericht. Bin überrascht, dass Du es bergab angenehm fandest. Bist du seinerzeit sitzend oder stehend bergab unterwegs gewesen? Vermutlich weitestgehend sitzend, oder?

@scylla Recht hast Du leider. Man kann leider auch von diesen Global Playern nicht behaupten, dass deren Konstruktionen automatisch gut sind. Auf mich wirkt es mittlerweile so, als wäre Liv ein Versuchskannichen. Ich habe mir nämlich die Juliana Bikes genauer angeguckt, Santa Cruz und Juliana Rahmen kann man nahezu deckungsgleich übereinander legen, die sind also weniger experimentierfreudig. So hatte ich mir das eigentlich auch bei Liv vorgestellt. Gleiche Geo, vllt etwas schmalerer Lenker, ein etwas tieferer Einstieg am Oberrohr, ein paar "weibliche Farben" und gut ist.

Ich ärgere mich, dass mich zuvor nicht mit Liv beschäftigt habe


----------



## Lalyle (22. Juli 2016)

Sitzend?  Natürlich stehend und recht schnell. Wie gesagt, es war ein Trail mit steilen Stellen, etwas holprig, ein gemässigtes S2, nichts schwieriges, aber doch lustig. Ich bin zumindest vorher noch nie so schnell und geradeaus über alles hinweggebügelt. Spricht doch eher für Vertrauenserweckend, mindestens für eine Anfängerin. Keine Ahnung wie ich es heute sehen würde.

Das Yeti Beti war bei mir noch in der Mädchenbikeauswahl. Gleiche Geo wie das Unisex, nur andere Kontaktpunkte. Leider keine Testfahrt, musste wegen dem Preis abwinken.

Das Scott Genius Contessa bin ich auch gefahren - fand ich tatsächlich weniger ruhig als das Liv, obwohl es sich grösser und länger angefühlt hat. Aber vielleicht hatte ich auch einen schlechten Tag. Bergauf war das dafür sehr angenehm. Aber etwas... Charakterlos. 

Warum fährt sie nicht mal das Reign? Keine Testmöglichkeit? Oder muss es ein Mädchenbike sein?


----------



## scylla (22. Juli 2016)

Pleitegeier schrieb:


> [Santa Cruz und Juliana Rahmen kann man nahezu deckungsgleich übereinander legen, die sind also weniger experimentierfreudig...



... oder die haben einfach zumindest teilweise kapiert, dass Männlein und Weiblein alle zur Gattung "Mensch" gehören.
Die Statistik sagt, dass das Verhältnis Beinlänge zu Körpergröße, oder Oberkörperlänge zu Körpergröße überhaupt nicht geschlechtsabhängig ist. Dafür ist es körpergrößenabhängig, in sofern, dass kleinere Menschen durchschnittlich im Verhältnis zur Körpergröße gesehen eher kürzere Beine und einen längeren Rumpf haben (die Extremitäten scheinen mehr zu wachsen als der Rumpf). Und da Frauen tendentiell eher kleiner sind, haben Frauen (im Unterschied zu Barbie) eben durchschnittlich eher kürzere Beine. Nicht weil sie Frauen sind, sondern weil sie oft klein sind. Das ist bei kleinen Männern ganz genauso, nur dass es eben weniger kleine Männer gibt. Tjaaa, und jetzt haben spezielle Frauen-Geometrien oft kürzere Oberrohrlängen bei höheren Sitzrohren. Warum nur? Das Konzept widerspricht jeglicher Statistik über menschliche Körpergeometrien, es ergibt meiner Meinung nach überhaupt keinen Sinn. Das einzige, was ich mir dazu vorstellen kann ist, dass die Entwickler dieser Frauen-Geometrien in ihrer Kindheit zu oft mit Barbies gespielt haben 
Es braucht schlichtweg keine "Frauen-Räder". Das einzige, was an die weibliche Anatomie angepasst werden müsste, ist der Sattel, und den kauft man sich ja sowieso separat und passend zum eigenen Hintern. Lenker kann man individuell kürzen, und ich kenne genügend Frauen, die breite Lenker bevorzugen, also das muss man auch nicht anpassen. "Weibliche Farben" soll was genau sein, vielleicht blau, grün, rot? 
Dafür braucht es endlich mal vernünftige Rahmengrößen, die das sich verändernde Verhältnis von Schrittlänge zu Rumpflänge berücksichtigen. Oder noch besser, pro Rahmenhöhe 2-3 unterschiedliche Rahmenlängen, um zu berücksichtigen, dass es unterschiedliche Menschen gibt. Und ganz normale "Unisex-Rahmen", die alle Größen von XS bis XXL abdecken.


----------



## bajcca (22. Juli 2016)

Das Reign würde ich nicht empfehlen, wenn es das einzige Bike sein soll und man gerne auch Touren fahren möchte. Das wiegt schon richtig viel, in der Aluvariante kommt das auf gute 14,5 Kg je nach Modell. Ich habe meins getunt mit leichterem Laufradsatz, tubeless, anderer Vorbau und Sattel und komme so auf noch 13,8 kg mit leichten Pedalen. Für bergauf habe ich mir jetzt noch eine Pike Dual Position geholt. Ich sehe das Bike eher als Waffe bergab, einen Alpencross möchte ich damit nicht fahren. 
Ich würde das Trance in M nehmen, wenn ich es ein Giant sein soll, aber das ist natürlich nur meine persönliche Einschätzung.


----------



## Lalyle (22. Juli 2016)

Gut, ich fuhr das Reign als Topmodel, aber ich würde weder das Liv mit 160mm noch das Reign für Bergaufinklusivetouren wollen. 

Mädchenbike - ich schliesse mich an. Sattel ist unangenehm wenn man ein breites Becken hat. Lenker kann man der Grösse und Vorliebe ja anpassen. Hände - ich bin klein, hab aber keine kleinen Hände und mag die ganz dünnen Mädchengriffe gar nicht. Mädchenfarben???? Die Blau, die Rot, die Orange? Im Ernst. So ein Mist. Bei der Beinlänge bin ich voll bei Scylla. in meinem Freundeskreis haben alle recht unterschiedliche Körperproportionen. Ein Mädchenbike für alle ist blödsinn.


----------



## Thebike69 (22. Juli 2016)

Ich finde wenn man unschlüssig ist, sollte man alles testen auf Teufel komm raus. Nur so kann man sich ein Bild machen. Zahlen und Fakten sind hilfreich aber draufsattelnd und fahren ist immer noch das beste.
Meine Frau 1.58cm fährt das Specialized Enduro Comp 27.5 in S.
Sie wollte auch kein Damen Bike wie Liv oder Contessa wegen der Farbgebung. 
Jeder sagt "oh viel zu groß für eine kleine Frau", meine Frau liebt ihr Riesenbaby und durch 2 Fahrtechniktrainings beherrscht sie nun ihr Radl Super.


----------



## Chrige (22. Juli 2016)

Da kann ich nur beistimmen. Testen, testen, testen... Wir können hier lange hin und her diskutieren aber jeder und jede hat seine Vorlieben. Ich fahre mit 1.69m auch das Reign in M, das eher gross ist. Ich mag es aber wirklich und fahre auch Touren in den Alpen damit... Ok, dafür ist es schon nicht das beste, aber Berg runter möchte ich nicht mehr darauf verzichten . Das Trance steht inzwischen vernachlässigt in der Garage rum...


----------



## Pleitegeier (22. Juli 2016)

Sind erfolgreich wieder zuhause. Sie hat das Intrigue Probe gerollt, war ihr tatsächlich zu klein und sie hat sich darauf nicht wohl gefühlt. Ihre Worte waren "Ich fühle mich eingeengt". Dann hat sie nochmal das Trance gerollt und war überzeugt. Dem Händler gefiel es nicht sooo sehr, da er es extra für uns bestellt und umgebaut hatte, aber er hat auch keinen Stress gemacht. 

Ein Wermutstropfen: sie hatte sich ein bisschen in die Liv verliebt. Das Trance gefällt ihr zwar auch, aber kann optisch nicht mithalten. 

An dieser Stelle vielen, vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung, es war wirklich sehr hilfreich


----------



## bajcca (22. Juli 2016)

Ich finde es toll, dass sich Deine Frau nicht von der Optik hat leiten lassen und sich nicht das LIV schön geredet hat.
Das Trance kommt dezenter daher, ist aber dafür von den inneren Werten viel schöner und passt eben besser zu ihr.
Viel Spaß beim Biken


----------



## Lenka K. (22. Juli 2016)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> alles testen auf Teufel komm raus


Nur so nebenbei: wie viele Händler haben ÜBERHAUPT irgendein Bike in Gr. S am Lager, geschweige denn mehrere Modelle?

Mein letzter Bikekauf liegt schon fünf Jahre zurück, aber als ich in der "Radlhauptstadt" München nach Bikes in Gr. S zum Probesitzen suchte, wurde ich quasi ausgelacht ... Es hiess: hier ist M, da kannst du schauen, ob dir die Grösse passt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lalyle (22. Juli 2016)

Stimmt. Wobei an Bikeevents mit Testmöglichkeit hier immer auch ein S da war. Bei den Händlern ist es anscheinend meistens so, dass die keine Testbikes gestellt bekommen, sondern diese selber berappen müssen. Klar hat da der Mann um die Ecke keine 2-3 Grössen pro Bike. Einzelne Hersteller liefern offenbar auf Anfrage der Händler Bikes zum testen die dann wieder zurückgenommen werden. Speci machts nicht. Norco schon. Vielleicht eher die kleineren Hersteller? Fand ich auch schwierig, bekam einiges nicht zum fahren.


----------



## scylla (22. Juli 2016)

Pleitegeier schrieb:


> Sind erfolgreich wieder zuhause. Sie hat das Intrigue Probe gerollt, war ihr tatsächlich zu klein und sie hat sich darauf nicht wohl gefühlt. Ihre Worte waren "Ich fühle mich eingeengt". Dann hat sie nochmal das Trance gerollt und war überzeugt. Dem Händler gefiel es nicht sooo sehr, da er es extra für uns bestellt und umgebaut hatte, aber er hat auch keinen Stress gemacht.
> 
> Ein Wermutstropfen: sie hatte sich ein bisschen in die Liv verliebt. Das Trance gefällt ihr zwar auch, aber kann optisch nicht mithalten.
> 
> An dieser Stelle vielen, vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung, es war wirklich sehr hilfreich



Genau die richtige Entscheidung! Auf das Fahrverhalten kommt es an. Optik lässt sich anpassen.


----------



## Thebike69 (23. Juli 2016)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Nur so nebenbei: wie viele Händler haben ÜBERHAUPT irgendein Bike in Gr. S am Lager, geschweige denn mehrere Modelle



Hi,
wann wir unterwegs waren hab ich auch mal die ein oder andere Dame angesprochen ob meine Frau mal mit ihrem Bike ne Runde drehen darf. 
Von 5 Bikeläden gab es in 1 nur ein S


----------



## Thebike69 (23. Juli 2016)

Pleitegeier schrieb:


> Sind erfolgreich wieder zuhause. Sie hat das Intrigue Probe gerollt, war ihr tatsächlich zu klein und sie hat sich darauf nicht wohl gefühlt. Ihre Worte waren "Ich fühle mich eingeengt". Dann hat sie nochmal das Trance gerollt und war überzeugt



Sehr gute Entscheidung


----------



## Pizzaplanet (23. Juli 2016)

Also bei meiner letzten suche gab es im Trier überall nur noch Bikes die in Frage kamen in M.
Hat mich gewundert,  denn normal war es in kein Problem Bikes in S Probe zu fahren.


----------



## Mausoline (28. Juli 2016)

Und was bleibt dann noch übrig für die XS´ler


----------



## Thebike69 (28. Juli 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Und was bleibt dann noch übrig für die XS´ler



Da wird es schon etwas geben, ohne kleine Frauen wäre es ja öde


----------



## Mausoline (28. Juli 2016)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Da wird es schon etwas geben, ohne kleine Frauen wäre es ja öde




Vielleicht erkennen dies die Hersteller auch endlich mal


----------



## Thebike69 (28. Juli 2016)

Wenn nicht bauen wir selbst welche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (29. Juli 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Und was bleibt dann noch übrig für die XS´ler


 
Die üblichen Verdächtigen. Alutech und Nicolai. Kann man in XS zwar nicht probefahren, aber anhand der Konstruktionszeichnungen, welche sie nach den Körpermaßen und den Fahrvorlieben anfertigen, doch ganz gut beurteilen. Bei mir hat es anschließend immer gepasst.


----------



## Mausoline (29. Juli 2016)

Oh ja dein neues Schmuckstück gefällt mir auch, aber ob mir in meinem Alter ein HT noch guttut  
...und den Geldbeutel dazu muss ich auch erst suchen 



Thebike69 schrieb:


> Wenn nicht bauen wir selbst welche



Darauf wirds wohl hinauslaufen


----------



## Chaotenkind (30. Juli 2016)

HT geht schon für ältere Damen. So jung bin ich schließlich auch nicht mehr. Ich kratze schon am halben Jahrhundert.


----------



## Schwimmer (30. Juli 2016)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> HT geht schon für ältere Damen. So jung bin ich schließlich auch nicht mehr. Ich kratze schon am halben Jahrhundert.



hüstel


----------



## Thebike69 (31. Juli 2016)

Hallo, suche eine Protektoren Jacke für meine Frau 158cm 53kg was könnt ihr mir da empfehlen?
Gruß
Mike


----------



## Pleitegeier (1. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe zwar gelesen, dass Verkaufsangebote hier unerwünscht sind, aber aufgrund der eher für meine Frau ausgerichteten farblichen Akzente, ist das Bike doch eher was für Leute, die auch "purple" mögen. Wenn es zum Drama wird, kann mein Post hier gerne gelöscht werden, ansonsten hoffe ich auf etwas Nachsicht.

Hier der Link zum Bikemarkt. Der Preis ist VB und das eine oder andere "Downgrade" noch möglich, so dass ich bei der Preisgestaltung etwas flexibler sein kann.

Ich danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (3. September 2016)

Ich hätte da drei Materialfragen...

- Fährt jemand eine DT XMM 150mm und kann mir sagen ob die ohne Tuning auf 50kg Fahrerinnengewicht abstimmbar ist? 
- Wenn ja, würde die Gabel im Enduroeinsatz bei besagten 50kg mit einer untuned Pike mithalten können? Ursprung der Überlegung ist, Gewicht zu sparen.
- Wie sind die Erfahrungen bei der Haltbarkeit im Enduroeinsatz (wiederum mit 50kg netto, kein Park!) mit 24-Speichen-Laufrädern (professioneller Aufbau vorausgesetzt)? Hält das? Bzw. ist das ordentlich nachzentrierbar im Bedarfsfall?


----------



## noocelo (4. September 2016)

der scheu'-schüchterne, stets bemühte doch latent überforderte Cedric999  braucht euren konstruktiven beistand. er zerbricht sich nach Sooks  legitimation seit tagen das köpfchen, wie er im LO aufschlägt um (wahlweise) fitte, schlaue, schöne, eloquente mädels für das ktwr (hort überwiegend fitter, schlauer, schöner, eloquenter jungs) zu begeistern.

vorschläge bitte per pm an ihn, hier in den thread oder direkt ins ktwr.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/frauen-in-der-unterzahl.816729/page-8
sehr gerne gesehen sind auch neue threads; dann bitte umfrage mit mehrfachauswahl nicht vergessen. 


kollegiale grüße von nebenan und noch ein schönes leben!
_ein freund, auf den man sich verlassen kann_

ps. stimmt es, dass frauen auf rosa ponys stehen?


----------



## 4mate (4. September 2016)




----------



## Cedric999 (4. September 2016)

noocelo schrieb:


> der scheu'-schüchterne, stets bemühte doch latent überforderte Cedric999  braucht euren konstruktiven beistand. er zerbricht sich nach Sooks  legitimation seit tagen das köpfchen, wie er im LO aufschlägt um (wahlweise) fitte, schlaue, schöne, eloquente mädels für das ktwr (hort überwiegend fitter, schlauer, schöner, eloquenter jungs) zu begeistern.
> 
> vorschläge bitte per pm an ihn, hier in den thread oder direkt ins ktwr.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/frauen-in-der-unterzahl.816729/page-8
> ...


Hast du nicht getan....


----------



## Bener (4. September 2016)

@noocelo Du legst unserem @Cedric999 aber nicht morgends frische Wäsche bereit und putzt ihm nach dem großen Geschäft den Allerwertesten ab? So langsam sollte er das doch auch alleine hinbekommen, trotz Dauerpraktikantenstatusses...


----------



## Cedric999 (4. September 2016)

Bener schrieb:


> @noocelo Du legst unserem @Cedric999 aber nicht morgends frische Wäsche bereit und putzt ihm nach dem großen Geschäft den Allerwertesten ab? So langsam sollte er das doch auch alleine hinbekommen, trotz Dauerpraktikantenstatusses...


Ich habe mich nie dafür bereit erklärt das hier zu machen du Spinner   
Also lass mich in Ruhe. 
IHR ALLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bener (4. September 2016)

Mimimi???


----------



## Cedric999 (4. September 2016)

Bener schrieb:


> Mimimi???


Mach das LO! nicht zum KTWR


----------



## Chillout_KA (4. September 2016)

Mal ne Frage an die Damen,

Was für Gabeln fährt ihr so in euren Bikes ? Problem: Bike der Freundin hat eine Fox32 Float CTD eingebaut die bei ihrem Gewicht von 52-55 KG total Probleme macht, Unsensibel, Kaum Abzustimmen. Bei 20 % SAG muss so wenig Luft rein das die Gabel schon gar nicht mehr ganz Ausfedert. Überlegung ist jetzt in die Gabel eine neue Fit4 Kartusche einzubauen die ja um einiges Sensibler sein soll. Alternative eine neue Gabel? Was fährt ihr so in der Gewichtsklasse die bei Damen ja bestimmt häufiger vorkommt 

Würde mich sehr über Infos und Tipps freuen...
Danke schonmal


----------



## greenhorn-biker (4. September 2016)

Chillout2013 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Damen,
> 
> Was für Gabeln fährt ihr so in euren Bikes ? Problem: Bike der Freundin hat eine Fox32 Float CTD eingebaut die bei ihrem Gewicht von 52-55 KG total Probleme macht, Unsensibel, Kaum Abzustimmen. Bei 20 % SAG muss so wenig Luft rein das die Gabel schon gar nicht mehr ganz Ausfedert. Überlegung ist jetzt in die Gabel eine neue Fit4 Kartusche einzubauen die ja um einiges Sensibler sein soll. Alternative eine neue Gabel? Was fährt ihr so in der Gewichtsklasse die bei Damen ja bestimmt häufiger vorkommt
> 
> ...


Ich würde es lassen. 
Ich bin die Gabel mit deutlich mehr Gewicht gefahren und hatte die gleichen Probleme, nichts hatte geholfen. 

Meine Freundin  und ich sind dann beide auf eine RS revelation gewechselt und bis jetzt sehr zufrieden. 
Sie spricht auch bei ihr mit knapp unter 60kg sehr gut an. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noocelo (4. September 2016)

Cedric999 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich nie dafür bereit erklärt das hier zu machen du Spinner
> Also lass mich in Ruhe.
> IHR ALLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wer-geht-ins-lo-ladies-only-froum.817007/


----------



## Cedric999 (4. September 2016)

noocelo schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wer-geht-ins-lo-ladies-only-froum.817007/


Lass mein Thread daraus , habe nie etwas geschrieben wie:"Ok dann mache ich das jetzt halt" 
Und hört auf das LO! zu verKTWRn


----------



## noocelo (4. September 2016)

keine angst! es ist alles regelkonform. »frauen beraten männer jungs« ist wie gemacht für dich und dein anliegen.


----------



## Anto (4. September 2016)

Habt ihr`s jetzt endlich??? Dann wieder ab ins Körbchen...


----------



## Jierdan (6. September 2016)

Chillout2013 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Damen,
> 
> Was für Gabeln fährt ihr so in euren Bikes ? Problem: Bike der Freundin hat eine Fox32 Float CTD eingebaut die bei ihrem Gewicht von 52-55 KG total Probleme macht, Unsensibel, Kaum Abzustimmen. Bei 20 % SAG muss so wenig Luft rein das die Gabel schon gar nicht mehr ganz Ausfedert. Überlegung ist jetzt in die Gabel eine neue Fit4 Kartusche einzubauen die ja um einiges Sensibler sein soll. Alternative eine neue Gabel? Was fährt ihr so in der Gewichtsklasse die bei Damen ja bestimmt häufiger vorkommt
> 
> ...


Meine Freundin fährt mit 50kg die pike dpa und ist damit äußerst zügig unterwegs. Im Extremfall wird der Federweg vollständig genutzt (ohne tokens). Ähnlich sensibel war bei ihr bisher nur die Boxxer team mit silberner Feder.

Gesendet von meinem Z500 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chaotenkind (19. September 2016)

Chillout2013 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Damen,
> 
> Was für Gabeln fährt ihr so in euren Bikes ? Problem: Bike der Freundin hat eine Fox32 Float CTD eingebaut die bei ihrem Gewicht von 52-55 KG total Probleme macht, Unsensibel, Kaum Abzustimmen. Bei 20 % SAG muss so wenig Luft rein das die Gabel schon gar nicht mehr ganz Ausfedert. Überlegung ist jetzt in die Gabel eine neue Fit4 Kartusche einzubauen die ja um einiges Sensibler sein soll. Alternative eine neue Gabel? Was fährt ihr so in der Gewichtsklasse die bei Damen ja bestimmt häufiger vorkommt
> 
> ...


 
Die Revelation hatte ich im AM mit 140 mm. War serienmäßig verbaut und funktionierte gut. Wenn ich Bikes selber zusammenstelle kommen grundsätzlich Federgabeln von Manitou zum Einsatz. Die funktionieren bei Leichtgewichten gut. Habe die R7 im Racefully und die Minute im alten Enduro gehabt. Jetzt fahre ich aktuell die Mattoc Pro mit 160 mm Federweg im Enduro-Hardtail (30-35 psi). Bin damit gerade vom Gardasee zurück, wo ich es quasi eingefahren habe. Bin mit der Gabel hochzufrieden. Skull, Navene, Monte Zugna, ect. hat sie zu meiner Zufriedenheit weggebügelt. Habe 50 kg fahrfertig.


----------



## siq (28. September 2016)

meine Tochter mit knapp 40kg kommt mit der 15er Reba RL 100mm am HT prima klar. Allerdings haben wir hier ein besonders gut laufendes Exemplar erwischt, ausserdem habe ich noch das 5er Dämpferöl durch 2.5er ersetzt.


----------



## All_mtn (11. Oktober 2016)

Hallo an die Mädels,

meine Freundin sucht ein neues Bike und anstatt in die Kaufberatung, stell ich die Frage doch mal hier wo vermutlich Mädelserfahrung weiterhelfen kann auch wenn ich mich schon ein wenig informiert habe..
Aktuell fährt sie ein altes Slide 140 MJ 2014 mit 26 Zoll Laufrädern, Gewicht ca. 13,4 kg ohne Pedale.

Nun soll ein schnelles und leichtes Bike dazu kommen mit dem Sie überwiegend Strecke machen möchte.
D.H. ausgedehnte längere Touren bei denen auch mal Asphalt und auch mal keine Steigungen drin vorkommen.
Dennoch sollte das Bike auch mal den ein oder anderen leichten Trail mitnehmen können, eine absenkbare Stütze hätte Sie auch gern wieder dran.
Gröberes Gelände in dem verblockte Passagen vorkommen oder es steiler wird meidet sie aktuell meist sowieso.

Als Idee kam z.B. ein Radon Jealous Hardtail, allerdings vermute ich dass ihr ein HT auf Dauer zu hart sein wird, ein wenig Komfort, sprich Fully wäre also eher Präferenz.

Preislich sage ich mal grob bis 2500,-
Das Gewicht am liebsten unter 12,5 kg.

Nun gibt es bereits ein paar Ideen zu denen ihr ja ggf. ein paar Anmerkungen, Tipps etc. habt.
Da Sie ca. 166 groß ist würde mich eure Meinung zu einem 29er Fully wie dem unten aufgeführtem Radon Skeen interessieren.

*Focus Spine C Pro* 120mm
http://www.linkradquadrat.de/sonder...-modell-2016?gclid=COiev8vj0s8CFawp0wodl0wHCw

*Radon Skeen *120mm oder 100mm ( dann als 29er )
27,5er http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-skeen-120-27,5-10.0-463973
29er http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-skeen-100-29-9.0-463785/wg_id-153

*Merida NinetySix XT 27,5 *100mm
http://s-tec-essence.eshop.t-online.de/Merida-Ninety-Six-XT-275

Canyon und Giant bieten ja auch ähnliches an sagen ihr aber eher nicht so zu.
An einen Custom Aufbau mit einem Scott Spark hatte ich gedacht, leider ist der Rahmen bei Bike Components nun weg.

Falls ihr Tipps und Anregungen habt würd ich mich freuen.
Edit: Probefahrten der obigen Bikes stehen Ende Oktober an.

Besten Gruß


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (12. Juni 2017)

ich brauche auch mal hilfe ;D

meine frau ist mittlerweile auch infiziert und fährt immer mehr und immer mutiger mit mir.
bisher hat sie ein recht günstiges hardtail und nun möchten wir aufstocken.

im auge hatten wir ebenfalls in liv intrigue ( welches aber nirgends vor ort probe gesessen werden kann )
und ein trek lush 2016 

bei dem trek saß sie auf einem 15.5 " ( ? ) Rahmen, welcher laut händler schon fast zu klein war.
sie selber kann es nur schwer einschätzen, da sie bisher auch noch nie auf einem fully gesessen hat.

die nächst höhere option ( 17 " ? ) war natürlich auch nicht vorrätig und scheinbar spontan auch kein anderer
17 " rahmen

sie ist ca 168 m groß und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher , dass 76 cm schrittlänge vorhanden sind 

sie hat außerdem auf einem liv tempt in M gesessen. das schien von der rahemnhöhe "angenehm" zu sein.

habt ihr tips und empfehlungen ?

das trek ist in der 15.5 " zoll variante als schnäppchen verfügbar. bringt aber nix, wenns zu klein ist.
wobei ich jetzt öfter gelesen habe, dass im zweifel besser ein wenig zu klein, als zu gross ......

Gruß

Peer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (12. Juni 2017)

Rahmen-HÖHE (=Sitzrohrlänge und Überstandshöhe): zu klein ist es erst, wenn die Mindesteinstecktiefe der längsten Sattelstütze unterschritten werden müsste, um den richtigen Sattelauszug zu erreichen. Bei einer Schrittlänge von 76cm gibt es "zu klein" quasi nicht, nur "zu groß".
Weniger ist bei der Höhe immer mehr, Freiheit unterm Schritt ist im Zweifelsfall unbezahlbar, und wenn man sie nicht braucht, lässt man einfach den Sattel oben . Hier passt der Tipp "lieber etwas kleiner als etwas größer" definitiv.

Rahmen-LÄNGE (Reach und effektive Oberrohrlänge): muss passen! Es darf weder zu klein (kurz) sein, noch zu groß (lang). Bei der angegebenen Schrittlänge in Relation zur Körpergröße scheint deine Frau einen eher langen Oberkörper zu haben. Sofern sie nicht gerne sehr aufrecht sitzt und sehr kurz steht, braucht sie also ein eher langes Rad.

Ihr solltet statt Rahmenhöhen oder -größen lieber gezielt Reach und Oberrohrlänge vergleichen. Da gibt es massive Unterschiede von Hersteller zu Hersteller. Trek baut z.B. traditionell eher etwas kürzer.


----------



## Thebike69 (12. Juni 2017)

Ich würde mehrere Bikes Testen. Eine Bekannte kam zufällig zu einem Leihbike im Urlaub auf ein Mondraker Dune.
Meine Frau fährt ein Specialized Enduro mit sehr leichten LR da sie nur 54kg wiegt. 
Verliebt ist sie in das Pivot, aber etwas zu teuer. 
Wie gesagt Testen Testen


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (13. Juni 2017)

super. das hilft schonmal. vielen dank.

haben ejtzt auch noch ein günstigeres bike im auge, welches sie gerne mal probe fahren möchte.
Ausstattung natürlich entsprechend geringer, aber als anfänger fully sicher interessant

https://www.liquid-life.de/ghost/ghost-lanao-fs-2-blue-black-2016.html


----------



## scylla (13. Juni 2017)

Ezekiel-85 schrieb:


> super. das hilft schonmal. vielen dank.
> 
> haben ejtzt auch noch ein günstigeres bike im auge, welches sie gerne mal probe fahren möchte.
> Ausstattung natürlich entsprechend geringer, aber als anfänger fully sicher interessant
> ...



Ist halt schon extrem kurz und hoch der Rahmen. Bei ausreichend niedriger Sitzrohrlänge für die Schrittlänge deiner Frau ist das Trek in 15.5'', das zu "klein" erschien, noch länger dagegen. Daher bezweifle ich stark, dass das passt. Die Federelemente dürften recht minderwertig sein, RST ist bei mir eher in der Schublade "geeignet für Trekkingrad". Weiß nicht, ob das nicht eher rausgeschmissenes "günstiges Geld" ist.


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (13. Juni 2017)

mhmmmmm, das ist natürlich dann auch so ne sache 

https://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/specialized-rumor-650b-x0025389?size=1	   hätte ich noch im auge 

oder besser anders gefragt : 

das budget liegt momentan bei ca 1500 € , also nicht gerade viel.

hat jemand ne empfehlung in die richtung gehend ?

vielen dank schonmal vorab


----------



## Martina H. (13. Juni 2017)

... muss es denn zwingend ein Fully sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ezekiel-85 (13. Juni 2017)

Aktuell theoretisch noch nicht , aber ich fände es auch doof n hardtail zu nehmen und dann in einem Jahr eventuell doch zum fully wechseln wollen .


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## scylla (13. Juni 2017)

Ezekiel-85 schrieb:


> https://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/specialized-rumor-650b-x0025389?size=1



auch das ist in einer entsprechend niedrigen Rahmenhöhe sogar kürzer als das "zu kleine" Trek 

Da du bisher nur "Damen" Modelle genannt hast mal eine dumme Frage...
Dir ist schon bewusst, dass Frau nicht unbedingt ein Frauen-Rad braucht? 
Es dürfte die eh nicht besonders üppige Auswahl in dem Preissegment erhöhen, wenn ihr euch nicht nur auf Frauen-Räder beschränkt und auch mal bei den Unisex-Modellen umschaut.


----------



## systemgewicht (13. Juni 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> Dir ist schon bewusst, dass Frau nicht unbedingt ein Frauen-Rad braucht?


Zumal bei manchen Herstellern die Geometrie exakt mit den Unisex-Bikes identisch ist.


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (13. Juni 2017)

Da habt ihr recht 
Es muss natürlich kein Damen Modell sein . Für jede Empfehlung bin ich dankbar 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Martina H. (13. Juni 2017)

Lieber ein (gutes) Hardtail, als ein (schlechtes) Fully


----------



## Deleted 426828 (13. Juni 2017)

Lieber ein gutes Hardtail als ein altes MARS Klapprad von 1976


----------



## Martina H. (13. Juni 2017)

...aaah, ein Schlaumeier


----------



## scylla (13. Juni 2017)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Lieber ein (gutes) Hardtail, als ein (schlechtes) Fully



Sehe ich auch so. Aber ich glaube, mit der Meinung sind wir eher in der Minderheit 



Ezekiel-85 schrieb:


> Für jede Empfehlung bin ich dankbar



Durch das Angebot wühlen müsst ihr euch schon selber. Ich hab mich nur mal bei diesem Liquid-Life Dealer kurz durchgeklickt, da gibt es z.B. in eurem Preisrahmen ein Cube Stereo, das in 16'' schonmal eins länger wäre als die anderen Modelle, die du verlinkt hattest, und dazu ein richtig schön kurzes Sitzrohr hat (360 mm in 16'') so dass sogar die 18'' Größe (400 mm Sitzrohr) drin läge, falls es noch mehr Länge bräuchte. Wobei das 18'' dank nicht besonders weit runtergezogenem Oberrohr schon Probleme mit dem Überstand haben könnte. Cube Händler gibt's ja auch an jeder Ecke, so dass es möglich sein sollte, eine Probefahrt zu organisieren.


----------



## Martina H. (14. Juni 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Aber ich glaube, mit der Meinung sind wir eher in der Minderheit


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (14. Juni 2017)

naja, ob minderheit oder nicht. ihr habt mir auf jeden fall schonmal sehr weiter geholfen und ich weiss jetzt worauf ich achten werde.
wir werden dann wohl mal die läden abklappern und probe sitzen bis die furt wackelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ezekiel-85 (17. Juni 2017)

Soooo. Die ersten Läden sind durch 
Bisher am besten vom "wohlfühlfaktor" her , waren das ghost Kato fs 5 und das Focus Vice pro. Wobei letzteres eine 1x11 Schaltung hat und da meine bessere Hälfte sehr am zweifeln ist , dass ihr das reicht 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Santoman (2. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zäme, meine Frau ist etwas klein (37cm langes Torso) und hat Probleme, einen passenden Rücksack zu finden. Sie sucht einen um die 16-18 Liter gross. Hättet Ihr einige Emphelungen? Danke vielmals!


----------



## mok2905 (21. Oktober 2017)

Servus,

bräuchte auch mal die ein oder andere Anregung. Meine bessere Hälfte fährt aktuell ein 2014er Trek Remedy 7 in 15,5 Zoll.  Bei unserem Urlaub in Saalbach im August hatte sie schon mehrfach geäußert, dass ihr das Rad nicht genug Sicherheit vermittelt und sie sich deshalb bei vielen steilen/rumpeligen/wurzligen Ecken nicht traut es laufen zu lassen. Zu dem Zeitpunkt dachte ich das sich das mit mehr Übung ergeben würde, aber der Grundtenor ist geblieben. Also muss wohl ein neues Rad her.

Vor zwei Wochen ist sie dann bei einem Testtag beide das aktuelle Liteville 601 in S gefahren und war sofort von dem Teil begeistert. Das Rad bügelt natürlich alles weg und sie fühlte sich direkt wohl und sicher. Jetzt könnte man natürlich direkt ein 601er kaufen und alle wären glücklich, aber bei einem Preis von 6000€ wird das leider nichts.

Vielleicht weiß ja jemand eine nette Alternative zum Liteville, die man sich mal genauer anschauen könnte? Die Klasse der 180mm Bikes mit denen man noch bergauf treten kann ist ja aktuell leider nicht so wirklich stark besetzt.

Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## Aninaj (21. Oktober 2017)

Was will sie denn mit dem Bike alles fahren? Die gefühlte "Sicherheit" erhöht sich meiner Erfahrung nach durch einen flacheren Lenkwinkel und einen tieferen Schwerpunkt (tiefes Tretlager), nicht unbedingt nur durch ein mehr an Federweg. 

Aber wenn es mehr Federweg sein soll, schaut doch mal bei Alutech - die Fanes (170mm). Läßt sich auch noch gut hochtreten.


----------



## mok2905 (21. Oktober 2017)

Sie fährt mit dem Rad eigentlich alles. Touren auf dem Schotterweg im Wald, im Trailpark Rabenberg und auch im Bikepark (also nichts krasses mit fetten Drops, aber eventuell kommt das ja noch). Flacherer Lenkwinkel habe ich auch schon dran gedacht, das Remedy unterscheidet sich darin schon ordentlich vom 601; 67,5° zu 64°. 

Das Fanes haben wir uns schon angesehen, das gefällt ihr optisch gar nicht.


----------



## Aninaj (21. Oktober 2017)

Ich persönlich würde ihr raten nicht mehr Federweg zu suchen, der muss ja auch hochgetreten werden, sondern einen flacheren Lenkwinkel mit 150mm zu kombinieren. Ich hab grad in Nachbarthread meine Liste gepostet, in der ihr mal reinschauen könnt, was in S Größen mit 140-160 mm möglich ist. Die Liste ist nicht vollständig, da ich naturlich meine Kriterien angelegt habe, aber so als Ideengeber.

Bzgl. Optik kann ich natürlich verstehen, dass es auch gefallen muss, aber am Ende sitzt man die meiste Zeit AUF dem Rad, da sieht man nicht so viel von und will damit Spaß haben. Ein Pluspunkt für Alutech - der Rahmen kann in einer gewünschten Farbe gepulvert werden. Das bieten auch nicht alle Hersteller an


----------



## mok2905 (21. Oktober 2017)

Ja ich denke mal die Suche wird sich dann auch auf ein Enduro mit 150-165mm verengen. Leider sind die kleinen Größen selten zu finden, vor allem im Umkreis um sich mal draufzusetzen.

In deine Liste schau ich mal rein, besten Dank!


----------



## Feneud (16. November 2017)

Hallo Ladies,

Baue derzeit ein neues MTB für meine Freundin auf und bin noch auf der Suche nach einem vernünftigen (Damen-)Sattel. Von Mehrtagestour bis Bikepark wird das Rad für alles genutzt, bequem ist daher wichtig! Das Rad wird schwarz/pink, in dieses Farbschema sollte der Sattel natürlich passen. Könnt ihr das ein oder andere Modell empfehlen?

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. November 2017)

Muss von der Breite zum Hintern (Sitzknochenabstand bei tatsächlicher Sitzposition) passen. Von daher schwierig. Die einen fahren lieber weichere Sättel, die anderen (so wie ich) nur komplett ungepolsterte. Die meisten haben wohl länger rumprobiert, bis sie den passenden Sattel gefunden haben. Ich habe 2 Jahre gebraucht und dabei locker 10 Modelle längere Zeit probegefahren.
Und jetzt: Modell Chrono von Selle SMP. Kurz (25 cm), schmal (12,4 cm) und nur ein Lederüberzug auf der Kunststoffschale. Nichts für Jedermann /-frau. Aber für mein Fliegengewicht und meine Zwergengröße passt der. Und seit ich den auf jedem Bike habe, sind gepolsterte Radhosen bei mir Geschichte. Ne Freundin hat ihn mal ausprobiert und kam damit überhaupt nicht klar. Es bleibt bei schwierig. Es gibt von Selle SMP aber noch andere und gepolsterte Modelle. Und ich meine, im Katalog auch mal ein Modell in Pink gesehen zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (17. November 2017)

Von Ergon den SME3 gibt's auch in schwarz/pink. Ob der für den Hintern deiner Freundin bequem ist, weiß allerdings niemand, da hilft nur probieren.
Am besten kauft man erst mal gebrauchte Sättel (die man im Zweifelsfall nach ein paar Fahrten ohne großen Verlust wieder los bekommt) und testet sich erst mal durch. Pfeift auf die Farbe, zuerst kommt die Passform. Wenn das richtige Modell gefunden ist, kann man ja immer noch schauen, ob es den in einer passenden Farbe gibt. Schwarz geht und gibt's eh immer.


----------



## Allgaeufex (19. November 2017)

mok2905 schrieb:


> Ja ich denke mal die Suche wird sich dann auch auf ein Enduro mit 150-165mm verengen. Leider sind die kleinen Größen selten zu finden, vor allem im Umkreis um sich mal draufzusetzen.
> 
> In deine Liste schau ich mal rein, besten Dank!



Servus zusammen

Ich hoffe es ist nicht zu verwegen wenn ich hier mal was schreibe , obwohl ich keine Frau bin 

Wenn Du doch ein Rad mit mehr Federweg für Deine Frau suchst , dann schau Dir doch mal das Radon Swoop an: http://www.radon-bikes.de/mountainbike/fullsuspension/swoop-170/swoop-170-100/

Meine Frau fährt seit zwei Jahren das Radon Slide 160 Carbon und ist immer noch Begeistert davon.




 

 

 



Das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ist schon genial z.B. : http://www.radon-bikes.de/mountainbike/fullsuspension/slide-carbon-160/slide-carbon-160-100/


----------



## Aninaj (19. November 2017)

Wenn ich mir die Geo des 16" Rahmens so anschaue, dann finde ich weder die Sitzrohrlänge mit 430 mm passend, noch den Lenkwinkel mit 66,8° bei so viel Federweg. Aber da muss jede Dame am Ende ihre eigenen Vorlieben finden.


----------



## zweiheimischer (21. November 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Servus zusammen
> Ich hoffe es ist nicht zu verwegen wenn ich hier mal was schreibe , obwohl ich keine Frau bin



na dann misch ich mich auch noch ein :

banshee rune

liegt gut satt im trail, schön tief, trotzdem sehr wendig und net schreckhaft. deutlich gutmütiger als zb mein liteville 301, aber weniger mächtig als das 601 meiner frau (wobei hier wieder die marzocchi coil mit 190mm doch ein kleinwenig vom standardsetup abweicht).
tipp: zweifach verbauen, sonst wirds bergauf mühsam. 

aber nicht so aufbauen wie meines 
wobei ich die knapp 15kg bei v+h coil und schwerer bereifung eh akzeptabel find.
mühsam sind nur die 170mm vorn bergauf und die einfach (trotz 26er blatt und hint 46, aber ich fahr halt auch gerne steiles zeugs bergauf und eigentlich nie flach).


----------



## KIV (9. Dezember 2017)

Guten Abend allerseits!

Weil unserem Junior gestern seine beiden Räder aus der Garage geklaut worden sind, brauche ich eine Empfehlung für einen Ersatz.
Als Alltags-Hardtail baue ich ihm ein einfaches Cube mit Starrgabel auf.

Für Geländetouren hätte ich gerne wieder ein Fully, das auch gut klettert und bergab richtig Spaß macht.
Bin gespannt auf Empfehlungen, Shopping-Tipps und Angebote.
Ich bastel sehr gerne und würde ungerne allzu exotische Standards verbauen. Kompletträder wären auch okay, sollten dann aber schon recht leicht aufgebaut sein.
Bitte entschuldigt, dass ich hier nachfrage. Aber Größe S und geringe Überstandshöhe sind hier vermutlich eher vertreten und diskutiert.
Der Bengel ist aktuell 150cm groß, echt positiv bikeverrückt und sehr traurig... Ich natürlich ebenfalls, also das zweit- und drittgenannte. 

Danke und ne schöne (Vor-)Weihnachtszeit weiterhin!
Stefan und Konsti


----------



## Thebike69 (2. Januar 2018)

Prost Neujahr 2018,
meine Frau fährt das Specialized Enduro Comp 650b in Größe S mit lebenden 158cm Körpergröße.
Der Lenker ist 760mm breit, dachte ich Kürze ihn mal auf 740mm. Aber bevor ich etwas falsches tue und sie mich umbringt möchte ich gerne euren Rat Lesen.
Sie klagt auch oft über Lendenschmerzen bei Uphill und danach.
Habe ihr gesagt das wenn sie öfters fährt sich das legen würde.
Ist ja so oder....?
Grüße
Mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (2. Januar 2018)

Hat sie denn Probleme mit der Breite des Lenkers? Ich, 167cm, fahre 780mm und hatte auch erst überlegt den zu kürzen, aber mittlerweile fahre ich den sehr gerne so breit 

Lendenschmerzen kommen meist von fehlender Rumpfmuskulatur. Am Besten hilft dabei entsprechendes Rumpftraining. Sowohl Rücken- als auch, ganz wichtig, Bauchmuskeln trainieren. Was auch sein kann, dass sie einen Rundrücken macht, statt den Rücken besonders im unteren Bereich gerade zu halten. Das strapaziert die Lendenmuskeln auch enorm. Musst du von außen mal draufschauen.


----------



## Thebike69 (2. Januar 2018)

Ich bin 180cm und fahre einen 760mm, daher dachte ich so 1-2cm bei 158cm würde etwas an der Haltung verbessern oder optimieren.
Werde mal vermehrt drauf achten beim Uphill.
Danke erstmal


----------



## Chaotenkind (2. Januar 2018)

Ich bin 161 cm lang und fahre mittlerweile 800 mm. War erst ungewohnt, aber nach ca. 2 Wochen auf dem damals neuen Hardtail wollte ich nichts anderes mehr. Somit bekamen alle anderen Bikes, außer dem Schmuddelwetter-/Arbeitsbike, auch soche Geweihe. Und ja, stabile Körpermitte ist, unabhängig von der Lenkerbreite, verdammt wichtig. Muss ja kein Six- oder Eightpack sein. Aber rund um die Körpermitte die tiefe Muskulatur 3-4 mal die Woche trainieren ist sinnvoll. Also nicht nur vorne und hinten, sondern auch seitlich.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (2. Januar 2018)

Kann mich meinen Vorschreiberinnen nur anschließen. Vielleicht ist noch gut zu wissen, dass bei Frauen das Becken eher nach vorne kippt als bei Männern, weil wir da einfach von Natur aus beweglicher sind (sein müssen) - deshalb das wichtige Training der Körpermitte. Mir hat dieses Wissen geholfen, da ich dann beim Fahren auch bewusst darauf achte. Lenkerbreite hat da m.M.n. also nur indirekt einen Einfluss. Also vielleicht erstmal breit lassen und darauf achten.


----------



## Svantovit (17. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen. Ich suche für meine bessere Hälfte einen MTB Sattel, da der den sie jetzt fähr einfach zu hart ist und von der Form her wohl nicht so ganz passt. Er ist von Optik und Härte wohl mit einem Flite vergleichbar, wenn auch ein kleines bißchen breiter. Mit gepolsterter Hose geht es einigermaßen aber ich möchte, dass sie sich auf dem Rad wohl fühlt. habt ihr ein paar ideen für mich ?

Grüße Svantovit


----------



## Promontorium (17. Mai 2018)

Schau' mal bei Ergon auf der HP nach. Die haben spezielle Frauensättel, die zwar etwas teurer als die "Stangenware" sind, aber vermutlich ihr Geld wert!
Andererseits ist ein Sattel auch in einem gewissen Rahmen Gewohnheitssache. Wenn sie erst ein paar wenige Male bis jetzt gefahren ist, kann das schon noch weh tun. Wird' in der Regel aber mit der Zeit besser, zumal Du schreibst, es ginge mit gepolsterter Hose so einigermaßen!


----------



## Svantovit (17. Mai 2018)

Was ich da gesehen habe, gefällt mir ganz gut. Sie fährt schon ziemlich viel. Und Tagestouren um die 50km sind kein Problem. Nur klagt sie halt irgendwann über Taubheitsgefühle und das muss nicht sein.


----------



## Martina H. (17. Mai 2018)

... was sehr viel hilft ist die penible Einstellung des Sattel. Da helfen oft schon ein paar Millimeter nach oben/unten. Einfach mal die Wasserwaage drauflegen, waagerecht ausrichten und dann ggf. ein bisschen nach oben/unten korrigieren. Aber wirklich nur in kleinen Schritten. Ansonsten wird es beim Thema Sattel schwierig was zu empfehlen, das empfindet jeder anders.

Ich bin momentan mit den Ergonsätteln ganz zufrieden (S MC3 und 4), komme bspw. mit den vielgelobten SQ Lab garnicht klar...


----------



## MtB55 (17. Mai 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Ich bin momentan mit den Ergonsätteln ganz zufrieden (S MC3 und 4), komme bspw. mit den vielgelobten SQ Lab garnicht klar...


SQ Lab fährt meine Süße und ist damit voll zufrieden (ich übrigens auch), was die Aussage bestätigt, jeder empfindet es anders.


----------



## scylla (17. Mai 2018)

Taubheitsgefühle gehen mal garnicht, das ist nichts was durch "Gewöhnung" weggehen könnte.

Eigentlich kann man nur empfehlen, so viel wie möglich zu testen. Jeder Arsch ist anders.
Einfach mal beim Händler nach Testsätteln fragen, die man für ein paar Tage ausprobieren kann. SQLab bietet z.B. auch eine Rücknahme-Garantie an, d.h. wenn's nicht passt nehmen die auch den gebrauchten Sattel wieder zurück. 
Ansonsten würde ich zum Rumprobieren eher im Bikemarkt nach (nicht durchgesessen) gebrauchten Sätteln schauen, damit sich der Verlust bei Wiederverkauf in Grenzen hält. Je nachdem wie empfindlich man ist kann die Suche nach dem perfekten Sattel ganz schön lange dauern und ganz schön ins Geld gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Svantovit (17. Mai 2018)

Ich bin durch den Hinweis auf ein Video gestoßen, womit man die Größe/Breite ungefähr ermitteln kann. Wir werden das am Wochenende mal testen und dann die ungefähre Sattelbreite festlegen. So kann man eventuelle Fehlkäufe ausschließen. Bei mir ging das relativ einfach. Der originale Sattel von Univega war furchtbar und ich habe mir den Charge Spoon gekauft. Ich bin damit sowas von zufrieden, dass ich darüber nachdenke, das Modell für Damen vom gleichen Hersteller zu testen. Ist aber davon abhängig, was wir am Wochenende herausfinden.


----------



## IndianaWalross (17. Mai 2018)

.


----------



## Promontorium (17. Mai 2018)

Svantovit schrieb:


> Was ich da gesehen habe, gefällt mir ganz gut. Sie fährt schon ziemlich viel. Und Tagestouren um die 50km sind kein Problem. Nur klagt sie halt irgendwann über Taubheitsgefühle und das muss nicht sein.


Gut, Taubheitsgefühle sind 'ne andere Liga. Die Schmerzen an den Sitzbeinhöckern sind es, die nach meiner Erfahrung nach einiger Zeit nachlassen. 
Der Tip von @Martina H. ist gut, den solltest Du imho vorab erst mal befolgen!


----------



## Svantovit (17. Mai 2018)

Ja, da hatte Martina recht. Ich hatte vor der letzten Fahrt schon den Sattel einen Klick weiter nach vorne gekippt, um den Druck ein wenig besser nach hinten zu verteilen, ohne , dass man nach vorne wegrutscht. Ausserdem habe ich den Lenker und den Vorbau so verändert, dass man etwas aufrechter sitzt. Von der Position her ist sie sehr zufrieden und das mit dem Sattel löse ich auch, gibt ja gute Tipps hier.


----------



## Martina H. (17. Mai 2018)

... einen Klick weiter? Hat die Stütze ein festes Raster? 

Mach die Sattelnase nicht zu weit runter. Ich hatte eine Zeit die Vorstellung, dass ich auf den Sitzhöckern sitzen muss. Da hat der Sattel mit der Nase schon fast senkrecht nach unten gestanden - mal abgesehen davon, dass ich dann immer noch nicht auf meinen Höckern gesessen habe  , war das natürlich die blödeste Position, die man sich suchen kann.  Seitdem sind die Sättel gerade mit einer winzigen Neigung nach unten. Beim Fully sollte man dann natürlich auch den Sag mit einbeziehen.


----------



## scylla (18. Mai 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Ich hatte eine Zeit die Vorstellung, dass ich auf den Sitzhöckern sitzen muss. Da hat der Sattel mit der Nase schon fast senkrecht nach unten gestanden - mal abgesehen davon, dass ich dann immer noch nicht auf meinen Höckern gesessen habe



Kann ich bestätigen 
Es wird einem halt so beigebracht, dass man unbedingt ausschließlich auf den Sitzhöckern sitzen muss. Dahin zielen ja auch die Sitzknochenbreiten-Vermessungen (Wellpappe...) ab. Aber es funktioniert halt nicht bei jedem, anscheinend vor allem bei Frauen manchmal nicht. Es kann sein, dass es klappt, aber es muss nicht sein. Auch wenn man auf dem Schambein sitzt kann man gut sitzen, man braucht nur einen passenden Sattel der das mitmacht.


----------



## Frodijak (18. Mai 2018)

…


----------



## Martina H. (18. Mai 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Auch wenn man auf dem Schambein sitzt kann man gut sitzen, man braucht nur einen passenden Sattel der das mitmacht



so isset!


----------



## IndianaWalross (18. Mai 2018)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (18. Mai 2018)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Das Erstaunliche: Meine ständigen extremen Knieprobleme (u.a. Arthrose) sind seit den neuen Sätteln wie weggeblasen. Da sie normalerweise besonders ab 50km auftreten, und ich bislang nur maximal 40 am Stück unterwegs war mit dem Sattel, werde ich das mal beobachten. Allerdings 140km in wenigen Tagen waren bislang auch nie drin, also toitoitoi



Aktivierung bzw. hier dann schon Kräftigung M.quadriceps femoris. Dadurch verbesserte Knieführung, Patellazentralisaion. Bei fortgeschrittener Arthrose (Beuge- und evtl. sogar schon Streckdefizit) wird's langfristig leider aber nicht nachhaltig sein. Da ist das Kind schon zu sehr in den Brunnen gefallen. ABER: Nicht entmutigen lassen jetzt!


----------



## IndianaWalross (18. Mai 2018)

Ist es nicht aber seltsam dass meine Kniebeschwerden mit dem neuen Sattel direkt von Anfang an besser wurden? Vielleicht hatte das auch was mit der fehlenden Durchblutung Richtung Unterleib+Beine zu tun? 

Gegen die im Übrigen nochmal nachgeschaut bei mir _Gon_arthorse kann ich eh nix machen. Nur am Ball bleiben, Sport machen auf meinen Körper hören und zur Not halt mal eher aussetzen als übertreiben. Meine Psoriasis wirkt hier natürlich auch nicht gerade hilfreich mit rein. Kannste nix groß tun. Fahre ja auch durchaus 100km Touren, nur eben nicht so oft wie ich gerne würde. Bin aber im Moment guter Dinge, dass das nun bald wieder besser möglich ist.


----------



## Promontorium (18. Mai 2018)

Die Biomechanik ist oft von Nuancen abhängig. Den Sattel haste aber nicht höher als vorher, das Knie im oberen Totpunkt also >=90°?


----------



## IndianaWalross (18. Mai 2018)

Bitte nochmal so, dass ich die Frage auch verstehe 
Doch Sattel höher, weil der neue flacher baut insgesamt als der Alte WTB, das dürfte sich dann letztlich wirklich im mm Bereich abspielen vom Höhenunterschied nun.


----------



## Promontorium (18. Mai 2018)

Sattel höher, weil flacher ist aber kein wirklicher Höhenzuwachs, nur der alte Zustand wiederhergestellt. Mit oberem Totpunkt meinte ich die 12Uhr-Stellung des Pedals. Ist da das Knie jetzt in einem Winkel >=90°, was es vorher evtl. doch nicht war?


----------



## IndianaWalross (19. Mai 2018)

Nein, definitiv nicht über 90°. Frage mich gerade auch wie ich das am Rennrad/Cyclocrosser technisch hinbekommen sollte - egal wo der Sattel wäre  Der Winkel hat sich allerdings definitiv leicht verändert, nur von wo nach wo kann ich dir im Nachhinein nicht mehr sagen, aber wirklich nur ganz leicht. Imho aber definitiv über die veränderte Sitzposition auf dem Sattel.
Hintern weiter hoch weil Sattelheck hochgezohen, nen Mü weiter vorgebeugt, ggf. auch nen Mü an sich weiter vorn mit dem Sattel usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mehrsau (20. November 2018)

Der perfekte Thread für mich  Weihnachten steht vor der Türe und ich suche eine Radunterhose für meine Liebste. Darf natürlich das bestmöglichste Polster sein  Die Polsterung sollte für lange Touren ausgelegt sein 

Ich hoffe ihr könntet mir da ein paar Namen nennen und Empfehlungen aussprechen.


----------



## feedyourhead (20. November 2018)

Mehrsau schrieb:


> Weihnachten steht vor der Türe und ich suche eine Radunterhose für meine Liebste.


Das klassische Dessousgeschenk wird für die Liebste des Bikers zur Radunterhose 

Sorry, musste nur grad schmunzeln


----------



## Mehrsau (20. November 2018)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Das klassische Dessousgeschenk wird für die Liebste des Bikers zur Radunterhose
> 
> Sorry, musste nur grad schmunzeln



Da schmunzel ich doch mal spontan mit .


----------



## Deleted 454842 (20. November 2018)

Hat sie Probleme bei längeren Touren oder wäre es eher ein "nett zu haben"? Was trägt sie aktuell und ist sie damit zufrieden?
Grundsätzlich: Ich mag Craft, wobei ich da die Radlerhosen trage und dann halt ne Baggy drüber. Polsterung ist super und tut, was sie soll. Aber ist halt was recht Individuelles.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (20. November 2018)

Mehrsau schrieb:


> Der perfekte Thread für mich  Weihnachten steht vor der Türe und ich suche eine Radunterhose für meine Liebste. Darf natürlich das bestmöglichste Polster sein  Die Polsterung sollte für lange Touren ausgelegt sein
> 
> Ich hoffe ihr könntet mir da ein paar Namen nennen und Empfehlungen aussprechen.


Gaaanz schwierig
Ich würde sagen sogar noch schwieriger als eine Sattel Empfehlung 

Trotzdem wären ein paar zusätzliche Infos nicht schlecht:
- wie lange (Anfänger? ) und was fährt sie? 
- welche Hose ist sie bisher gefahren? 
- hören nicht viele gerne, aber Größe/gewicht ? Mir passen zB mit dicken Oberschenkeln die wenigsten Hosen


----------



## feedyourhead (20. November 2018)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Gaaanz schwierig


Fast wie bei den Dessous...

(Jetzt bin ich aber auch still )


----------



## Mehrsau (20. November 2018)

linfer schrieb:


> Hat sie Probleme bei längeren Touren oder wäre es eher ein "nett zu haben"? Was trägt sie aktuell und ist sie damit zufrieden?
> Grundsätzlich: Ich mag Craft, wobei ich da die Radlerhosen trage und dann halt ne Baggy drüber. Polsterung ist super und tut, was sie soll. Aber ist halt was recht Individuelles.





greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Gaaanz schwierig
> Ich würde sagen sogar noch schwieriger als eine Sattel Empfehlung
> 
> Trotzdem wären ein paar zusätzliche Infos nicht schlecht:
> ...



Aktuell fährt sie ne Vaude von Anno dazumal. Ist damit auf den ersten 20-30km auch zufrieden. Nur wenn es dann mal ein paar hm am Stück mehr hoch geht spürt sie den Sattel schon. Ich würde sagen die Neuanschaffung geht eher in Richtung nice-to-have, denn absolutes must-have. Sie fährt seit Kindesbeinen an Ratt (wie es im Norden heißt ) aber erst seit nem Jahr richtig Mountainbike (100mm hardtail aber durchaus etwas zweckentfremdet anspruchsvollere Trails runter). Konditionell ist sie extrem fit (>=1500hm am Tag), nur bergrunter ist sie als Nordlicht etwas langsamer. 170, ~68kg.. je nach dem wie verfressen ein verregneter Sonntag ausgefallen ist  Ich würde sagen, dass sie ne gesunde Figur hat. Also keine Bohnenstange.

Aktuell bin ich etwas bei der hier hängen geblieben: https://www.bike24.de/p1120397.html

Finde nur keine Tests darüber, außer, dass sie sehr klein ausfällt (-> L/XL). Bin mit den X-Bionic Sachen extrem zufrieden, nur weiß ich nicht, ob die Hosen auch was taugen. 

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (20. November 2018)

Es könnte auch sein, dass die alte Hose einfach "durch" ist. Sprich das polster kann seinen Zweck nicht mehr erfüllen weil es keine Stabilität mehr hat 

Ich finde x-bionic extrem klein, hatte für mich mal Beinlinge in XL bestellt, da kam meine Freundin mit 60kg bei 1,70m gerade so rein 
Generell schätze ich, dass die Unterschiede im polster bei Frauen und Männern gar nicht mal so groß sind. Es ist eher der Schnitt der Hose, wie zb der breitere Bund vorne der nicht so auf den Bauch drückt was ich ganz angenehm finde und die Länge der Beine. 

Wenn die vaude ein dünnes polster hatte würde ich nicht zu assos greifen, das ist eine einzige Windel 
Gore würde ich eher als Mittel bis dick einordnen .
Ich fahre zur zeit nach langem Suchen Sportful Giro, die sind im mittleren Bereich von der dicke aber ich finde das polster etwas kleiner und vor allem straffer. Und tolle Beinabschlüsse die halten und nicht einschneiden 
Ich fand das polster von Shimano auch nicht schlecht, leider hat da die Hose nicht gepasst .

Aber warum nicht bei vaude bleiben, sie scheint ja lange getaugt zu haben


----------



## Bettina (20. November 2018)

Mehrsau schrieb:


> Aktuell bin ich etwas bei der hier hängen geblieben: https://www.bike24.de/p1120397.html
> 
> Finde nur keine Tests darüber, außer, dass sie sehr klein ausfällt (-> L/XL). Bin mit den X-Bionic Sachen extrem zufrieden, nur weiß ich nicht, ob die Hosen auch was taugen.
> 
> Danke für eure Hilfe!


Diese Hose hat definitiv zu kurze Beine. Die normalen Bikehosen von X-Bionic sind topp.


----------



## Mehrsau (20. November 2018)

Bettina schrieb:


> Diese Hose hat definitiv zu kurze Beine. Die normalen Bikehosen von X-Bionic sind topp.



Die Soll ja auch als Unterhose dienen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (20. November 2018)

Wenn das Problem ist, dass sie den Sattel zu sehr "spürt", dann sind die meisten als reine "Radlerunterhosen" ausgewiesenen Teile wohl eher keine Lösung dafür, weil da das Polster oft sehr minimalitisch und dünn ausfällt, gerade bei den Boxershort-Style Unterhosen.
Schau dir mal von Gore die "Liner" Shorts an. Die haben ein Pad wie es auch in den normalen Lycra-Shorts drin ist, aber halt an Seiten Netzstoff damit es unter der Short nicht so schwitzig ist.
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/gore-wear-c5-liner-damen-innenhose-mit-polster-694773


----------



## Bettina (20. November 2018)

Mehrsau schrieb:


> Die Soll ja auch als Unterhose dienen


Auch die anderen dienen als 'unter'-Hosen. Die Beinlänge der verlinkten Hose ist einfach zu kurz um zu halten, das gibt elendes Geknubbel


----------



## Mehrsau (20. November 2018)

Bettina schrieb:


> Auch die anderen dienen als 'unter'-Hosen. Die Beinlänge der verlinkten Hose ist einfach zu kurz um zu halten, das gibt elendes Geknubbel



Danke :-(


----------



## Mehrsau (20. November 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Wenn das Problem ist, dass sie den Sattel zu sehr "spürt", dann sind die meisten als reine "Radlerunterhosen" ausgewiesenen Teile wohl eher keine Lösung dafür, weil da das Polster oft sehr minimalitisch und dünn ausfällt, gerade bei den Boxershort-Style Unterhosen.
> Schau dir mal von Gore die "Liner" Shorts an. Die haben ein Pad wie es auch in den normalen Lycra-Shorts drin ist, aber halt an Seiten Netzstoff damit es unter der Short nicht so schwitzig ist.
> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/gore-wear-c5-liner-damen-innenhose-mit-polster-694773



Vielen Dank! Wie fällt gore denn bei Frauen aus? Gehen wir mal von einer gesunden Figur aus. Keine Storchenbeine, sondern schon was dran. Aber weit entfernt von dick.


----------



## scylla (20. November 2018)

Mehrsau schrieb:


> Vielen Dank! Wie fällt gore denn bei Frauen aus? Gehen wir mal von einer gesunden Figur aus. Keine Storchenbeine, sondern schon was dran. Aber weit entfernt von dick.



Die Größentabelle bei Gore kommt imo recht gut hin. Am besten dort anhand der konkreten Maße (Hüft-/Taillenumfang) abgleichen.
Mir passt bei 54kg auf 1,70m sowohl bei Gore als auch bei Vaude Gr. 36 (bei Gore heißt das "S" und bei Vaude "XS").

Wenn sie es nicht mitkriegen soll und du die Maße nicht weißt, nimm einfach ihre alte Hose und miss da nach


----------



## Bettina (20. November 2018)

Die Übersetzung von s/m/l in 36/38/40 passt auch sehr gut zu anderen Bekleidungsherstellern.


----------



## Polaria (20. Februar 2019)

Hallo Mädels! 

Mein erster Beitrag "bei euch" in der Lady-Runde.  Und ich bräuchte direkt mal eure Hilfe, obwohl ich kein Mann bin!  Aber ich wusste einfach nicht wohin ich mit dieser Frage bei euch soll und ein neues Thema dafür zu Eröffnen wäre irgendwie... quatsch. 

Viele von euch haben ja Specialized Räder... was ist an denen denn so toll? Also ganz ehrlich, denn die Ausstattung ist auf den ersten Blick ja nicht immer das Wahre. Sind die aber insgesamt so gut abgestimmt, dass die sich toll fahren? Oder ist es die Optik und ihr ersetzt dann viel?

Ich habe mir grade eines gekauft (Rumor für 850 Euro anstatt 1899 Euro UVP) und weiß aber nicht, ob ich vom Verkauf zurücktreten sollte. Dazu habe ich aber bereits einen eigenen Thread eröffnet: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/vom-ghost-26-ht-zum-specialized-rumor-27-5-fully.885475/
Vielleicht mag da ja auch wer von euch reinschauen. 

Mir fehlt grade die Erfahrung/Meinung von den Specialized Fahrerinnen. 

Liebe Grüße, 
Natalie


----------



## WarriorPrincess (20. Februar 2019)

Polaria schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels!
> 
> Mein erster Beitrag "bei euch" in der Lady-Runde.  Und ich bräuchte direkt mal eure Hilfe, obwohl ich kein Mann bin!  Aber ich wusste einfach nicht wohin ich mit dieser Frage bei euch soll und ein neues Thema dafür zu Eröffnen wäre irgendwie... quatsch.
> 
> ...



Die Frage sollte nicht sein, was WIR daran so toll finden, sondern ob DU deins toll findest - denn nicht jeder Frau passt das gleiche Bike.

Über Optik lässt sich streiten, und sie sollte erst nach der passenden Geo rangieren - Farbe, Decals und Anbauteile kann man ändern.

Bei der Ausstattung ist es bei Specialized wie bei allen Komplettbikes - der Hersteller schnürt ein Paket, das für die meisten Kunden OK ist - denn der Durchschnittskunde braucht keine High-End-Ausstattung. Nur wer selbst zusammenschraubt, wird genau die passende Ausstattung haben. Bzw. haben bei mir anfangs die Komponenten für mein Anfängerkönnen getaugt und ich habe sie mit wachsender Er"fahr"ung Stück für Stück ausgetauscht.
Was die Geo betrifft, finde ich (bei meinen alten Specis), dass man eher das Gefühl hat "im" Rad zu sitzen, als "auf" dem Rad, wie es bei anderen MTBs mit alter Geo der Fall war - und es dabei trotzdem gut geländetauglich ist. Zu den neuen Geometrien der neuen Räder kann ich nichts sagen.

Unsere Erfahrung wird dir recht wenig bringen, denn du musst für dich entscheiden, ob das Bike dir taugt, oder nicht, ob du dich damit im Gelände wohlfühlst oder nicht.


----------



## Bejak (22. März 2019)

Mal ne Frage an die Spezialistinnen... Meine Frau will jetzt auch ein Mountainbike, nachdem sie mal ne Testrunde auf meinem eigentlich zu großen (20 Zoll Rahmen) Radon gedreht hat, da ist der Auf/Abstieg auf den Sattel, naja, das tut jedenfalls mit dem Oberrohr weh... Aber sonst halt einfach geil. Jetzt sind wir am schauen, was wir nehmen. Ganz so teuer wie meins braucht es nicht zu sein, so extreme Touren (so wirklich extrem bin ich auch nicht unterwegs, also eigentlich nur S0 und selten mal S1, aber halt oft und weit) kann sie dann zeitlich doch eher nicht, aber mehr als mit dem Trekkingrad soll es dann doch sein. Bei den speziellen weiblichen MTBs fällt mir auf, dass es da bei den Hardtails fast nur welche mit extrem günstigen Komponenten (unterhalb der SLX Qualitätsstufe) gibt, oder es wird gleich extrem teuer, mehrere 1000 Euro und dann eben Fully.

Ziel-Klasse sollte aber wenigstens SLX oder vergleichbar sein, oder sogar mindestens teilweise XT (und vergleichbares von Magura oder SRAM). In der Klasse (800-1000 Euro) wird als reines Frauen-MTB eigentlich nur das Grand Canyon WMN AL 6.0 https://www.canyon.com/de-pt/mtb/grand-canyon/grand-canyon-wmn-al-6-0.html angeboten, jedenfalls bei Shops, wo es Sinn macht, selbst mal zum Probesitzen (und am besten gleich mitzunehmen) hinzufahren (Radon, Canyon, Fahrrad XXL, BOC, BikeMax, was es halt im Umkreis von 150..200 km um Frankfurt herum gibt - Rose ist zu weit weg). Daher die Überlegung, doch ein Herren-Bike, z.B. das Radon ZR-Team 8.0 oder NX1 mit kleiner Rahmengröße zu nehmen, das ZR-Team gibts in 18" als 29er und noch kleiner als 27,5er. Bevorzugt aber 29"-Räder. Wir haben beim XXL mal testweise ein KTM Ultra 1964 29" ausprobiert, auch ein Herrenbike, aber das passte gut, der Rahmen war mit 17,5" klein genug und sie fühlte sich wohl darauf. Aber das Ding liegt bei 1100, preislich könnte man darüber noch nachdenken, aber die XT Schaltung ist ne altbackene 3x10er und die Bremsen liegen eher in der 600-Euro-Rad-Klasse (also irgendwelches Deore-Geraffel unterhalb von SLX), also ist es eigentlich ein zu teuerer Ladenhüter. Außerdem gefällt ihr die Rahmenfarbe (schwarz/orange) nicht, da passen ihre Sportklamotten nicht dazu.

Jetzt die Frage: Worin genau unterscheidet sich ein WMN Rahmen von einem Herren-Rahmen? Die ganzen Anbauteile scheinen überall ja die selben zu sein. Ist das nur Marketing? Oder nur die Farbe (pinkes Dekor)? Ich habe gesehen, dass bei manchen WMN-Rahmen das Oberrohr einen Knick kurz vor dem Sattelrohr hat, aber auch nicht bei allen, wie man an dem verlinkten Canyon sehen kann. Und habt ihr noch Tipps für Alternativen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (22. März 2019)

Wie groß ist denn deine Frau und welche Schrittlänge hat sie?

Bei über 1,70m würde ich zum "Herren" Bike greifen, weil die Auswahl einfach größer ist.


----------



## Bejak (22. März 2019)

So um die 1,65. Schrittlänge müssten wir mal messen.


----------



## Aninaj (22. März 2019)

Bei 1,65 würde ich maximal 16" nehmen und 27.5" Räder. - Damit sie, falls ihr mal ins Gelände geht, jederzeit sicher nach vorn und hinten vom Rad steigen kann. Wenn sie da nämlich Angst hat, dann wird sie auch keinen Gefallen an Trails finden. 

Es muss kein Women spezifisches Bike sein, es muss passen und gefallen. Und die meisten Räder gibt es auch in 16", vielleicht nicht immer vorrätig, aber grundsätzlich werden diese Größen angeboten.

SLX oder XT als Schaltung würde ich auch bevorzugen. Bei den Bremsen gibt es aber tatsächlich auch unter SLX bei Shimano gute Bremsen. Ich fahren eine MT200 und mein erster Gedanken war, die muss weg, da muss mindestens ne SLX ran. Bin sie dann doch probeweise mal gefahren und bin erstaunt. Keine Probleme mit Druckpunktverstellung, wie ich sie von meiner XT kenne. Läßt sich gut dosieren. Bisher (4 Monate) sorglose Bremse mit genug Bremskraft für leichtes Gelände. Am Enduro würde ich dann aber schon zu einer SLX greifen.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (22. März 2019)

Hmm da könnte es schon knapp werden mit den Herrenmodellen 
Hast du hier schon rein geschaut https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bik...-oder-kleiner-gesucht-schau-hier-rein.743691/ ?
Ich würde nicht unbedingt ein 29er auswählen, da es hier mit der Überstadshöhe schwierig werden könnte. Es gibt allerdings auch Split Size bei manchen Herstellern, da wird die Größe S und XS in 27,5" angeboten und der Rest in 29".
Ansonsten würde ich nach Sitzrohrlänge gehen und nach maximal 40cm, besser 38cm Ausschau halten.


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. März 2019)

Abhängig von der Schrittlänge kann bei 165 cm Körperlänge durchaus eine Sitzrohrlänge von 40 cm/16" passen. Also bei nem "Race"hardtail.
Fahre ich bei meinem alten Hardtail (bzw. jetzt Starrbike) bei 160 cm Körperlänge und 74 cm Schrittlänge und vom Überstand her passt das gut. Allerdings halt mit 26" Laufrädern. Ich würde bei Sitzrohrlängen von 38-40 cm auch keinesfalls eine Laufradgröße von mehr als 27,5" nehmen, Grund wurde ja bereits genannt. Ein spezifisches "Damenbike" braucht es nicht, das ist oft nur Marketing. Die Größe muss, wie auch schon gesagt, passen.
Man kann natürlich auch nach einen passenden Rahmen und entsprechenden Komponenten im Bikemarkt oder der Bucht schauen und das Bike dann selber aufbauen. Dann kann man den Rahmen, wenn er farblich wirklich überhaupt nicht geht, vor dem Aufbau noch in der Wunschfarbe pulvern lassen. Oder neue Klamotten kaufen.


----------



## Thebike69 (24. Mai 2019)

Hallo, suche ein Enduro HT 29" für 158cm.
Finde meist nur M Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (24. Mai 2019)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Hallo, suche ein Enduro HT 29" für 158cm.
> Finde meist nur M Rahmen



Naja, ergibt für mich auch irgendwie Sinn. Bei 158 brauchst du ja im allgemeinen einen XS-Rahmen, vielleicht S. Damit der/die Fahrer(in) drüber stehen kann. Jetzt baust du aber vorn eine ewig lange Gabel (Enduro = mind. 160mm) ein und dann noch ein riesiges (29") Laufrad. Da geht dir dann der Lenker ja im Stehen schon bis zur Brust. Und das Oberrohr muss ne komische Form haben, damit man trotz hoher Front hinten noch drüber stehen kann. Ist dann vermutlich Typ Hollandrad in cool 

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass diese Überlegungen Ursachen dafür sind, dass die Hersteller sagen, dass eine 29" Enduro HT erst ab einer gewissen Mindestgröße überhaupt sinnvoll umzusetzen ist. Und diese Linie ziehen sie vermutlich bei knapp 1,70, wo dann M- Rahmen im allgemeinen passen.


----------



## Martina H. (24. Mai 2019)

..oha, 158 cm und 29 Zoll? Das wird nicht leicht zu finden sein...nach dem Sinn frag ich jetzt lieber nicht 

Siehe vorherigen Post von @Aninaj


----------



## Thebike69 (24. Mai 2019)

ich selbst habe 140mm, 130mm würden uns schon reichen.


----------



## Aninaj (24. Mai 2019)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 866216 ich selbst habe 140mm, 130mm würden uns schon reichen.



Okay, das würde ich dann aber nimmer unbedingt als Enduro-HT bezeichnen, sondern neudeutsch Trail-HT, oder altmodisch All Mountain-HT.  

Wenn es denn unbedingt ein 29"er Rad sein muss, dann wäre vielleicht scaled sizing eine Möglichkeit? Ein 27,5" Rahmen, hinten ein 27,5" Rad und vorne aber eine 29" Gabel und entsprechendes Rad. Ist dann kein reinrassiges 29er aber vielleicht einfacher zu finden und am Ende auch passender?


----------



## Thebike69 (24. Mai 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Okay, das würde ich dann aber nimmer unbedingt als Enduro-HT bezeichnen, sondern neudeutsch Trail-HT, oder altmodisch All Mountain-HT.
> 
> Wenn es denn unbedingt ein 29"er Rad sein muss, dann wäre vielleicht scaled sizing eine Möglichkeit? Ein 27,5" Rahmen, hinten ein 27,5" Rad und vorne aber eine 29" Gabel und entsprechendes Rad. Ist dann kein reinrassiges 29er aber vielleicht einfacher zu finden und am Ende auch passender?


Das hört sich gut an. Und welche Marke wäre da interessant


----------



## scylla (24. Mai 2019)

Warum um Himmels Willen unbedingt ein 29er? Macht das irgendeinen Sinn bei dieser Körpergröße? Selbst bei 130mm Federweg wird die Front viel zu hoch sein, das gibt eine schöne Lenkerüberhöhung. Das kann sich einfach nur bescheiden fahren. Welchen Vorteil versprichst du dir davon, oder welchen Vorteil verspricht sich die Dame um die es hier geht?

Wenn es unbedingt sein muss: Cotic Solaris 
Es wird halt viel zu groß, viel zu lang, viel zu hoch sein, aber es ist das "kleinste" 29er Enduro-HT das mir einfällt.



Aninaj schrieb:


> Und das Oberrohr muss ne komische Form haben, damit man trotz hoher Front hinten noch drüber stehen kann.



Das Oberrohr wär ja noch das kleinste Problem, das lässt sich ja so gestalten, dass es nach unten gezogen ist. Aber das Hinterrad, das ist einfach so groß wie es ist. Byebye sicheres nach hinten absteigen. Selbst mit meinen "großen" 1,70m Körpergröße hab ich schon Schwierigkeiten im Gelände über ein 29er Hinterrad abzusteigen, bzw. erreiche ich einfach teils den Boden nicht während ich auf dem Reifen aufsitze und mich schmerzhaft zwischen Reifen, Sattel und Sitzrohr verkeile. Mit 1,58m kann man sich dann theoretisch nur noch "sicher" zur Seite fallen lassen, wenn man auf dem Trail mal absteigen muss. Stell ich mir toll vor. Da kriegt das sichere Überrollverhalten der 29er Räder doch gleich eine ganz neue Dimension 
(sorry für den beißenden Sarkasmus, manchmal kann ich nicht anders )


----------



## everywhere.local (24. Mai 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Welchen Vorteil versprichst du dir davon


Ich kaufe ein A und löse:
Grosse runde Dinger


----------



## Martina H. (24. Mai 2019)

... das ist jetzt der neueste Hype:  Schrittlänge < Reifendurchmesser


----------



## lucie (24. Mai 2019)

Ein 29er macht für mich bei 158cm Körpergröße auch absolut keinen Sinn.
Zum Dahinrollen vielleicht irgendwie machbar, aber im Gelände? Never.

Ich bin 168cm groß, fahre 650B Plus-HT und selbst für mich ist das Absteigen nach hinten manchmal *gar nicht* (@Aninaj ) so einfach und der Rattdurmesser kommt dem 29er ziemlich nah.

War gestern im Gelände mal mit meinem kleinen Schwarzen 26er Tricksebike unterwegs - da kommt schon etwas Wehmut auf. 

Wieso muss es denn überhaupt ein 29er sein? In welchem Gelände willst Du denn damit fahren?
Ein wenig mehr Input wäre schon von Vorteil.


----------



## Aninaj (24. Mai 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Ich bin 168cm groß, fahre 650B Plus-HT und selbst für mich ist das Absteigen nach hinten manchmal *gar nicht* (@Aninaj ) so einfach und der Rattdurmesser kommt dem 29er ziemlich nah.


Sehr gut @lucie. Dafür gibt's ein Bienchen ins Muttifheft 

Back to Topic: Ich bin heute von meinem 26" an einem Anstieg nach hinten vom Rad gehopst. EDa war zum Glück genug Platz  Stelle ich mir mit einem größeren Rad, das ja dann auch weiter nach hinten ragt auch noch etwas schwieriger vor. Aber  wenn jemand mit 158 gerne 29" fahren möchte, dann äußere ich meine Bedenken und belasse ansonsten bei "Jedem das Seine" (suum cuique).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (24. Mai 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Muttifheft


 jaja -


----------



## Promontorium (24. Mai 2019)

Mann hier, sorry. 1,58m vs 29" = Fehler im System. Errorrrrrrrrrrrrr......!

Kurz und bündig alles gesagt!


----------



## everywhere.local (13. Juni 2019)

Hey MädelsINNEN und -aussen 

ich suche für meine Frau  einen neuen Fullface-Helm.
Ich hab ihr einige super Helme (RPC, Aircraft DH,...) vorgeschlagen, meist sogar im Sale... wurden abgelehnt.

Ihre Anforderung:

sollte etwas mehr Girly-like aussehen (vermutlich ist damit weniger die Form, sondern eher die Farbe gemeint)
Meine Anforderung:

MIPS
ansprechende, markante Form (nicht so eine rundgelutsche Giro/Bell-Kugel; Kinnbügel eher schmal und nicht zu kurz)

Preis ist scheinbar nicht so wahnsinnig wichtig.
Das Ding sollte m.M.n. auch irgendwie zur neuen Brille passen:







hier ein paar Helme, die abgelehnt wurden:


Spoiler







 









besten Dank im Voraus für eure Vorschläge


----------



## Aninaj (13. Juni 2019)

MET Parachute?


----------



## everywhere.local (13. Juni 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> MET Parachute?


Sorry, etwas weniger Käse-artig 
Sonst hätte ich den Proframe von Fox genommen...

Der sieht auch eher "rundlich" aus. Abnehmbarer Kinnbügel sollte es auch nicht sein... sorry, kompliziert


----------



## greenhorn-biker (13. Juni 2019)

Die sind aber auch alle hässlich die du da rausgesucht hast 

Mein Vorschlag:
https://www.fc-moto.de/epages/fcm.s...wb6tB5Zh7-5-HbvgVWwYO5_NrYpzU_HcaAnpUEALw_wcB

https://www.bike24.de/p1306678.html


----------



## everywhere.local (13. Juni 2019)

Habe gerade einen RPC für nur 319 CHF in ihrer Grösse gefunden


----------



## everywhere.local (13. Juni 2019)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Die sind aber auch alle hässlich die du da rausgesucht hast
> 
> Mein Vorschlag:
> https://www.fc-moto.de/epages/fcm.s...wb6tB5Zh7-5-HbvgVWwYO5_NrYpzU_HcaAnpUEALw_wcB
> ...


Haha, was fürn Zufall 
habe gerade bei Galaxus schon bestellt.
Den 661 hatte ich auch im Auge, fand ihn aber zu billig.... Bin da etwas skeptisch bzgl. Sicherheit. Und da geht halt nix über einen RPC


----------



## Aninaj (13. Juni 2019)

everywhere.local schrieb:


> Sorry, etwas weniger Käse-artig
> Sonst hätte ich den Proframe von Fox genommen...
> 
> Der sieht auch eher "rundlich" aus. Abnehmbarer Kinnbügel sollte es auch nicht sein... sorry, kompliziert



Herje... immer diese Ansprüche  Aber die vielen Löcher belüften das Teil echt ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (13. Juni 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Herje... immer diese Ansprüche  Aber die vielen Löcher belüften das Teil echt ganz gut.


ja, keine Frage. Mit Gitter drüber sicher auch diskutabel. Aber Beim Fullface sollte es schon der bestmögliche Schutz für alle Eventualitäten sein


----------



## everywhere.local (20. Juni 2019)

Das Teil kam heute an.
Sie hat 55cm Kopfumfang. Grösse S trifft das also.
Allerdings finde ich, dass der etwas wackelt. Gerade im Gegensatz zu meinem. Ich bin allerdings auch am oberen Ende der Grösse M.

Hat jemand von euch ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?
Ich frage mich, ob der Praxistest lohnt. Der Kopf schwillt ja noch an, aber die Polster geben auch nach 

Dickere Polster gibt es nicht, was?


----------



## scylla (21. Juni 2019)

Wenn's wackelt gibt's nur eins: bleiben lassen und weitersuchen. Hat keinen Zweck.


----------



## gleiser (22. Juni 2019)

Grüß Euch, 
da ich gerade dabei bin meiner Frau ein neues Bike aufzubauen oder zumindest zusammenzustellen, schrauben tut sie ja selber gerne, mal eine Frage zu den modernen Trailgeometrien in Kombination mit kleinen Fahrerinnen (160 herum).

Kurz drumrum. Wie ich finde, haben die Hersteller leider in den letzten Jahren stark nachgelassen was eigenständige Geos für Frauen angeht. Speci hat mit heuer oder war es schon letztes Jahr alles abgeschafft, was ernsthaft frauenspezifisch war. Kein Rumor mehr, kein Fate, kein Rhyme.......etc. Jetzt gibt es ein Stumpi, dass sie in 27,5 bringen, mit minderwertigen Teilen ausstatten und als Bike für Frauen hinstellen. Ärgert mich sehr, egal.
So bleiben eigentlich nur Liv mit dem Hail oder Pique und dann wirds dünn. Die Wmn Bikes von Canyon sind auch noch angepasst in Bezug auf Überstand und Reach. 

Nun gut, wenn man also zu unisex Varianten greift, sind die Reach Wert in den letzten Jahren stark gestiegen. So hat ein S Trailbike von Commencal für Fahrer mit ~160 einen Stack von 59 und einen Reach von 41,5.
Gibt es in der Runde hier Erfahrungen damit? 
Mich würden mal andere Erfahrungen interessieren, damit ich noch ein bissl überlegen kann, wenn gleich es hier natürlich um stark subjektive Eindrücke geht.
Danke


----------



## Deleted 454842 (23. Juni 2019)

Was hat sie denn für eine Schrittlänge? Die sagt eher was aus darüber, was für ein Rad sie braucht. Ich bin zum Beispiel nur 2cm größer, hab aber Beine, die lang genug sind, dass ich gar nicht erst auf frauenspezifische Rahmen angewiesen bin und bestens mit einem Bike zurecht komme, das sogar noch höhere Reach/Stack-Werte hat (Hardtail mit 150mm-Gabel).

Ansonsten guck mal in hier, wenn es nicht zwingend ein Fully sein muss. Aber wie gesagt, wenn ihre Schrittlänge um die 78 herum ist, kann sie getrost überall wildern, bzw. sie wird es ja merken, was passt, wenn sie mal ein paar Bikes probefährt.


----------



## lucie (23. Juni 2019)

@linfer Hey, noch so ein Frühaufsteher. 

Sehe das genau so. Die Hersteller müssen ja zwangsläufig auch keine "frauenspezifischen" Rahmen/Bikes anbieten. Wozu auch.
Wenn sie aber wenigstens passende Geos für KLEINERE MENSCHEN anbieten würden, wäre alles im grünen Bereich. Die "Inselaffen" haben das schon recht gut verstanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454842 (23. Juni 2019)




----------



## gleiser (23. Juni 2019)

Heyho, aktuell fährt sie eben ein Fate, mit 39,5 Reach und 59 Stack. Das passt bei den 159 und 76 SL und mit einem 60er Vorbau recht gut.. Das passt sogar sehr gut. Aktuell fassen wir das Meta oder Sepctral ins Auge. Erstes hat eben 59 Stack und 41,5 Reach.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (23. Juni 2019)

Kann das mit 1,62m auch nur bestätigen: Es braucht kein frauenspezifisches Bike - nur eine unseren kurzen Beinen angemessene Sitzrohrlänge, in die man ne Variostütze mit gescheiter Länge einbauen kann. Das konnte ich vorher bei meinem alten Stumpi nicht, da hat das Sitzrohr gerade mal ne 100er Sattelstütze aufgenommen. Ich z.B. bin seit neuestem mit meinem Last Coal (Größe M, 185er Sattelstütze!) überglücklich - gibt's auch mit etwas weniger Federweg als Last Clay. Um mal noch ne Alternative in den Raum zu stellen...


----------



## Martina H. (23. Juni 2019)

... also rein von den Zahlen her (muss ja nicht unbedingt hinkommen) brauchst Du an das Meta nur einen 40er Vorbau montieren und schon passt es wieder...

... und das Coal gibt es ja auch noch eine Nr. kleiner


----------



## gleiser (23. Juni 2019)

Merci Mädels.
Das Rechnen am Papier ist so eine Sache. Die Spielchen habe ich schon durch und von dem her müsste es ja passen. Da gibts noch einige Faktoren. Das Coal gibts in S, ja und gleich wie das Meta punkten die Bikes mit einer super Überstandshöhe. Das oben erwähnte Stumpi ist leider nicht für kleine Fahrer ausgelegt. Der Verlauf vom Oberrohr macht es bei kurzen Beinen schwierig im Gelände immer sicher abzusteigen.

Noch mal schaun, eigentlich wollten wir mit einem leichten Bike für moderates Gelände rauskommen. Federweg kann man zwar nie genug haben, aber mehr Material bringt mehr Gewicht.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (24. Juni 2019)

.​


----------



## everywhere.local (25. Juni 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Wenn's wackelt gibt's nur eins: bleiben lassen und weitersuchen. Hat keinen Zweck.


Aber es ist doch der beste Helm 
Es kann doch nicht sein, dass es den nicht in XS gibt. Bzw keine Polster...


----------



## Leutzscher (28. Juni 2019)

Hallo.. Ich weiß nicht ob das hier rein gehört.. Ich war heute mit meiner Frau im Fahrradladen.. Dort fuhr sie ein "neues" Ghost Lanao 5 aus 2015 zur Probe in der schönen Farbe Petrol .. Alles Tip Top.. Der Händler bot von sich aus 700€ an.. Ist das ok.. ❓ Wir sprechen hier ja von einem knapp 4 Jahre alten Rad..


----------



## scylla (28. Juni 2019)

Leutzscher schrieb:


> Hallo.. Ich weiß nicht ob das hier rein gehört.. Ich war heute mit meiner Frau im Fahrradladen.. Dort fuhr sie ein "neues" Ghost Lanao 5 aus 2015 zur Probe in der schönen Farbe Petrol .. Alles Tip Top.. Der Händler bot von sich aus 700€ an.. Ist das ok.. ❓ Wir sprechen hier ja von einem knapp 4 Jahre alten Rad..



In solchen Fällen hilft es immer, einfach mal kurz das Internet zu durchstöbern nach Vergleichspreisen.






						Ghost Lanao 5 27,5 white/grey/orange XS 2017 | sportsale24
					

sportsale24.com - Ihr Online Shop in Sachen Fahrrad. Rund um die Uhr erreichbar und mit kostenloser Lieferung




					www.sportsale24.com
				











						Ghost LANAO 5 2015 | 100298935 | BikeExchange
					

Das Ghost LANAO 5 XC-Hardtail für mutige Frauen! Kauf es mit seinen 27.5" Laufrädern & Shimano Deore XT Schaltung bei 2-Rad Gerd Bucheli in Schechen-Pfaffenhofen!




					www.bikeexchange.de
				




Ergo: kann man machen, wenn man unbedingt dieses Rad in dieser Farbe haben möchte. Ansonsten ist es im Anbetracht des Alters und der Ausstattung kein besonders tolles Schnäppchen.


----------



## Leutzscher (28. Juni 2019)

Das Ghost war in der Größe M....und es hatte auch die Schmetterlinge nicht..Das mag sie nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTB (17. Juli 2019)

Hallo,
Ist zwar keine direkt benötigte Beratung aber ich suche für meinen Sohn (150cm) ein neues Rad:





__





						[erledigt] [Suche] Hardtail 27,5" größe S (Sitzrohr 38-40cm)
					

Hallo, Ich suche ein Hardtail mit diesen Kriterien:  Budget: max. 500€ Laufradgröße: 27,5" Rahmengröße: S (Sitzrohr 38-40cm) Federgabel: Luftfeder, 100-120mm Antrieb: max 2-fach, bevorzugt 1-fach, Shimano Freilauf Bremsen: Hydraulische Scheibenbremse Farbe: kein rosa, lila, pink, türkis Zustand...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Vielleicht hat jmd von euch noch was "rumliegen" was dringend weg muss 

Danke!


----------



## LTB (22. Juli 2019)

LTB schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ist zwar keine direkt benötigte Beratung aber ich suche für meinen Sohn (150cm) ein neues Rad:
> 
> 
> ...


Hat sich erledigt


----------



## the_hias (5. August 2019)

Hallo Ladies,

nachdem ich meine Freundin Anfang des Jahres erfolgreich mit dem Bikevirus infiziert habe möchte sie jetzt ein eigenes Bike haben. 

Wir fahren viel Bikepark (Geißkopf, Osternohe, Leogang) aber auch ein paar Touren/Singletrails. Daher sollts das "eine Bike für alles" werden. Fürs ganz grobe Parkgeballer hat sie noch meinen alten Downhiller, was aber nicht heißen soll, ich möchte ein Trailbike finden, sondern wirklich ein gutes Enduro, das auch im Park Spaß macht und das auch aushält. Fokus liegt auf der Bergabperformance aber ganz ohne Uphill gehts dann leider doch nicht.

Meine bisherige Liste.

Trek Slash 8
Canyon Torque AL
YT Capra
Propain Tyee

Probefahrten stehen noch aus. Preis bis max 3000€

Wär schön wenn hier noch ein paar Tips kommen würden.


----------



## scylla (5. August 2019)

Bisschen dünne Informationslage, das solltest du nochmal etwas näher eingrenzen um hilfreiche Tipps zu bekommen 
Gute Enduros, die bergab und bergauf was können, gibt's ja heutzutage wie Sand am Meer. Wäre sicher nicht besonders ziehlführend, hier tausend verschiedene gute Endurobikes aufzuzählen. 

Welche Kriterien gibt es denn außer der Radgattung?

Größe?
Besondere Geometriewünsche (eher lang, eher kurz, flache Winkel, eher konservativ, etc...)?
Welches Rad fährt sie bisher und wie kommt sie damit zurecht bzw. womit kommt sie nicht zurecht?
...


----------



## Aninaj (5. August 2019)

the_hias schrieb:


> Meine bisherige Liste.
> 
> Trek Slash 8
> Canyon Torque AL
> ...



Sehe das wie scylla, in dem Bereich der oben genannten Modelle gibt es ein Meer an Auswahl. Da kann man schon ein bißchen klarer definieren, was einem wichtig ist. Geometrie, Gewicht, Farbe, Optik? Wenn Sie jetzt nicht grad 1,60 klein ist, sollte sich da was passendes finden lassen.


----------



## the_hias (5. August 2019)

Es wird ihr erstes Bike in dieser Richtung. Bisher ist sie nur im Park mit meinem Downhiller (Votec VD Elite 2016 - Größe M) gefahren, ein Enduro noch gar nicht. Sie ist eine Tour mit meinem 29er Jeffsy in L gefahren. Da war die Dropperpost ganz drinnen, aber das war bergab natürlich die Hölle mit so nem langen Rad ohne Bewegungsfreiheit. 

Farbe wird eher zweitrangig sein, wichtiger ist ein gutes P/L-Verhältnis. 
Gewicht würde ich mal irgendwo um 14.5kg ansetzen. 
Geometrie eher gemäßigt / neutral. Kein langes, flaches Racebike.

Ups. Die Körpergröße ist dem Edit zum Opfer gefallen. Sorry. Sie ist 166cm groß, Schrittlänge ca 76cm.


----------



## Thebike69 (14. September 2019)

Hallo, suche einen Hardtail Enduro Rahmen für 158cm Körpergröße.
Favorit war eigentlich der Alutech Cheaptrick, leider gibt es den nur ab Größe M.
Was gibt es optisch reizvolles in diesem Segment?
Danke mal im voraus


----------



## Martina H. (14. September 2019)

Das Cotic BFe in XS evtl.


----------



## the_hias (17. September 2019)

Um mein Anliegen abzuschließen. Meine Freundin hat in Leogang am Wochenende ein Giant Reign 29 SX in Größe S getestet und für extrem gut empfunden. Dieses wird beschafft, sobald erhältlich. Frau glücklich = Mann glücklich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pib (24. November 2019)

Hallo Bikerinnen!

Gibt es unter euch Mädels die ein Last Glen fahren? Wenn ja welche Rahmengrösse bei welcher Körpergröße/Schrittlänge? Wie habt ihr euer bike aufgebaut oder welches komplett Bike habt ihr gewählt? Seit ihr zufrieden mit dem Glen? 

BG pib


----------



## greenhorn-biker (24. November 2019)

Vllt sollte man eher mal fragen wer hier überhaupt ein 29er fährt 
Ich würde mal tippen, dass sich das an einer Hand abzählen lässt


----------



## stummerwinter (24. November 2019)

Moin...suche für meine Freundin ein paar Knieprotektoren...nutze selber keine, habe das keinen Überblick...

Sie fährt kein DH, hauptsächlich Pfälzer Wald, viel Trails, muss also kein DH-Schutz sein...vll hat jemand ein paar Tips, was man sich anschauen könnte...


----------



## Votec Tox (24. November 2019)

O'Neal mit Reißverschluß, diese tragen sich gut beim Pedalieren (SasTec wird weicher durch Körperwärme, das unbedingt beim kurzen Anprobieren beachten) und falls es doch mal zu warm wird, kann man sie einfach ausziehen und die Schuhe dabei anlassen.


----------



## stummerwinter (24. November 2019)

Danke für den Tip, schaue ich mir an...


----------



## urban_overload (24. November 2019)

ION verwendet auch Sas-Tec und hat welche mit Zip (K-Pact Zip, K-Lite Zip bzw. deren Nachfolger K-Traze Amp Zip).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luna77 (28. November 2019)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Moin...suche für meine Freundin ein paar Knieprotektoren...nutze selber keine, habe das keinen Überblick...
> 
> Sie fährt kein DH, hauptsächlich Pfälzer Wald, viel Trails, muss also kein DH-Schutz sein...vll hat jemand ein paar Tips, was man sich anschauen könnte...



Ich habe die Fox Launch Pro für Knie (und Ellbogen), tragen sich sehr angenehm. Trage sie durchgehend bergauf und bergab.


----------



## scylla (28. November 2019)

Die IXS Carve Evo+ werfe ich auch noch ins Rennen. Bin sowohl von der Passform als auch vom Schutz sehr angetan. Tragen auch sehr dünn auf, so dass sie problemlos auch unter einer langen Hose zu tragen sind. Die IXS mit Reißverschluss hatte ich auch mal zum Probieren an, ich fand den Zipper störend und störrisch, die ohne Zipper sitzen imo viel besser. Im Endeffekt brauche ich die Möglichkeit zum Öffnen bei den Carve auch garnicht. Einmal anziehen und dann den ganzen Tag lang vergessen, dass man sie anhat. Wenn es mir im Uphill am Knie zu warm wird schiebe ich sie halt mal zur Abwechslung zu den Knöcheln runter.

Der Tipp von Votec Tox ist wichtig: darauf achten, dass die Schaum-Materialien mit der Körperwärme weicher und bequemer werden, das ist bei meinen IXS mit "X-Matter" Schaum genauso. Also wenn es sich beim ersten Anziehen noch etwas störrisch und hart anfühlt erst mal 10 Minuten anlassen und dann beurteilen.


----------



## Florent29 (28. November 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Die IXS Carve Evo+ werfe ich auch noch ins Rennen. Bin sowohl von der Passform als auch vom Schutz sehr angetan. Tragen auch sehr dünn auf, so dass sie problemlos auch unter einer langen Hose zu tragen sind. Die IXS mit Reißverschluss hatte ich auch mal zum Probieren an, ich fand den Zipper störend und störrisch, die ohne Zipper sitzen imo viel besser. Im Endeffekt brauche ich die Möglichkeit zum Öffnen bei den Carve auch garnicht. Einmal anziehen und dann den ganzen Tag lang vergessen, dass man sie anhat. Wenn es mir im Uphill am Knie zu warm wird schiebe ich sie halt mal zur Abwechslung zu den Knöcheln runter.
> 
> Der Tipp von Votec Tox ist wichtig: darauf achten, dass die Schaum-Materialien mit der Körperwärme weicher und bequemer werden, das ist bei meinen IXS mit "X-Matter" Schaum genauso. Also wenn es sich beim ersten Anziehen noch etwas störrisch und hart anfühlt erst mal 10 Minuten anlassen und dann beurteilen.



Kann ich bestätigen.


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (3. Januar 2020)

Hallo, ich hätte da mal eine Frage an die Ladies hier. 

Meine Frau fährt täglich mit dem Rad zur Arbeit und sucht einen passenden Sport BH, welcher die Feuchtigkeit sehr gut ableitet aber nicht zu supportiv ist.

Sie schwitzt stark unter den Brüsten, die bisher genutzten Sport BH's hat sie vom Joggen, aber bei der Fahrt nass vollgesogen und auch etwas zu supportiv.

Könnt ihr da ggf. etwas empfehlen? Vielen Dank im Voraus für die Mühe.


----------



## Chaotenkind (4. Januar 2020)

Hm, ich nutze seit ca. 3 Jahren Bikini-Oberteile ohne Bügel und ohne Verschluss, dafür mit Ringerrücken. Also eher die Schwimmversion als die Sonnenbadeversion. Hat den Vorteil, dass man beim Trikotwechsel auf dem Berg trotzden "angezogen" ist. Und die Dinger trocknen recht schnell. Allerdings ist mein "Charakter" nicht sonderlich umfangreich....

Ohne Werbung machen zu wollen, so was in der Art:








						ESPRIT - Wattiertes Print-Top mit Mesh-Ringerrücken in unserem Online Shop
					

Wattiertes Print-Top mit Mesh-Ringerrücken online kaufen bei ESPRIT ✅ Entdecke die Mode Trends 2022 ✅ Schnelle Lieferung ✅ Kostenlose Rückgabe




					www.esprit.de
				




Die Polster schmeiße ich aber raus, zu warm fürs biken, obwohl, im Winter...?


----------



## Aninaj (4. Januar 2020)

Trage auch Bustiers beim Sport. Da muss man ein bißchen probieren, was gut sitzt und nicht zu dick aufträgt. Gibt welche mit Polster und welche ohne.. Keine Ahnun wozu man bei einem Sportbustier Polster brauche könnte (wirklich wärmen tut das ja auch nicht...


----------



## greenhorn-biker (4. Januar 2020)

AIR CONTROL - Sport-BH, Maximum Support
					

Das Ultra-Leichtgewicht unter den Sport-BHs. Wie eine zweite Haut, kaum spürbar und trotzdem exzellent stützend: luftdurchlässige, atmungsaktive Materialien machen das Tragen des Sport-BHs air control zu einem luftig, leichten Erlebnis (''Anita  Sweat Management''). Die völlig, nahtlosen Cups...




					www.anita.com
				



Der ist sehr dünn, hatte ich zum Triathlon an da er sich somit nicht mit Wasser voll saugen kann.
Ansonsten trage ich auch die Bustier Variante,  weil einfach bequemer, saugen sich unter der Brust auch mehr voll.


----------



## Ept (16. Januar 2020)

Salut, ich mag meiner Frau gern ein neues bike basteln. Vllt. hat ja jemand von euch noch Anregungen oder Ideen für ein Projekt. Merci im voraus 





						Stahlrad für`s Weib
					

Suche ein Rad für meine Herzensdame. Aufbau soll auch dokumentiert werden. Es muss Stahl sein. Farbe erstmal egal ( Lackierer wohnt zur Not ums Eck). Hardtail oder Fully ist auch egal. Kosten des Rahmens ca. 1K. Gewicht HT




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## scylla (17. Januar 2020)

Ept schrieb:


> Salut, ich mag meiner Frau gern ein neues bike basteln. Vllt. hat ja jemand von euch noch Anregungen oder Ideen für ein Projekt. Merci im voraus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hat das einen speziellen Grund, dass du einen Kaufberatungs- und/oder Aufbauthread ausgerechnet im KTWR erstellst, und dann auch noch das Ladies Only darin einlädst? 
Ich befürchte, da wird sich kaum jemand hin verirren, vor allem von den Ladies. Soll ich deinen Thread nicht lieber in einen "normalen" öffentlichen Forenteil verschieben? Also z.B. hier rein, oder in den Tech-Talk?


----------



## Ept (17. Januar 2020)

@scylla jo, das wäre super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (17. Januar 2020)

Ept schrieb:


> @scylla jo, das wäre super



Hierher ins Ladies-only Forum, oder in den Tech-Talk, wo ist es dir lieber? Passen würde es in beiden Bereichen.


----------



## Ept (17. Januar 2020)

Tech- Talk, da lesen die Ladies sicher auch mit !


----------



## Lateralus (19. Januar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

meine Frau fährt momentan 3-4 mal die Woche mittels Trainerroad auf der Rolle. Dabei bekommt sie nach 1 Stunde ziemliche Sitzprobleme. daher hier 2 Fragen - fahrt Ihr Mädels alle Damensättel? Und habt Ihr eine Idee, welcher Shop in NRW, wenn möglich Großraum Do/Bo/Es hier gut beraten kann inklusive Test verschiedener Modelle? Danke Euch.


----------



## Chaotenkind (19. Januar 2020)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> meine Frau fährt momentan 3-4 mal die Woche mittels Trainerroad auf der Rolle. Dabei bekommt sie nach 1 Stunde ziemliche Sitzprobleme. daher hier 2 Fragen - fahrt Ihr Mädels alle Damensättel?



Nein, sondern einen der zum Hintern passt. Der Sattel weiss schließlich nicht, ob ein Damen- oder Herrenhintern darauf Platz nimmt. Raten kann man da nix, Sitzknochenabstand in der entsprechenden Sitzposition messen, dann hat man schon mal nen Anhaltspunkt hinsichtlich der Sattelbreite. Aber ob eher gar nicht, weniger, oder mehr gepolstert, gerade oder geschwungen, mit oder ohne "Loch", kürzer oder länger, das ist Geschmacks- bzw. Gefühlssache. Langjährige Erfahrung sagt, wenn man viel und länger fährt, eher weniger Polster. Das walkt nämlich und macht dadurch aua. Aber die Sitzknochen müssen sich an wenig bzw, gar kein Polster auch gewöhnen.

Bei mir hat es etwa zwei Jahre und viele längere Sattelprobefahrten gedauert, bis ich das passende (Herren)modell gefunden habe. Optisch kein Highlight, aber egal. Ich fahre seitdem sogar nur noch ohne Windel. Eine Freundin hat meinen Sattel probegefahren und sich nen Wolf geritten. So unterschiedlich sind halt die Hintern. Deswegen, es geht nur selber testen.


----------



## stummerwinter (19. Januar 2020)

War bei meiner besseren Hälfte auch so...Sitzknochenabstand (zB mit dicker Pappe) als Anhaltspunkt und dann testen...falls ich hier mit reinkrätschen darf...


----------



## Lateralus (19. Januar 2020)

Ok, sicher, so habe ich es selbst für mich auch gemacht. Sie hat nur leider nicht genug Erfahrung, um zu wissen, was sie anders haben will oder muss. Ich bin darauf gestoßen, dass man bei ROSE in Bocholt eine Beratung inklusive Druckmessung machen kann. Da fahren wir wohl mal hin. Danke.


----------



## Martina H. (19. Januar 2020)

... Sq lab Sättel kann man auch testen - ich mein' für 3 Wochen...


----------



## scylla (21. Januar 2020)

Beachten: auf der Rolle ist es nochmal viel schwieriger als auf dem Outdoor-Fahrrad. Meistens kurbelt man darauf ja stumpfsinnig in einem eher geringen oder mittleren Lastbereich vor sich hin, hat also dauerhaft denselben (hohen) Druck an derselben Stelle. Und man schwitzt sich mangels Fahrtwind klatschnass, was dann die Reibung von Klamotten/Sitzpolster gegen die Haut signifikant erhöht. Zudem sitzt man meiner Erfahrung nach auf der Rolle lieber aufrechter als man das am Outdoorrad tun würde, weil man ja nebenher in den Fernseher gucken möchte ohne sich den Nacken zu verrenken, wodurch man andere Bereiche am Po belastet und tendentiell einen breiteren Sattel braucht. Outdoor hat man dagegen immer mal eine Steigung oder Abfahrt, wo man mehr Druck aufs Pedal bringt (entlastet den Allerwertesten) oder aufsteht, oder man verlagert das Gewicht hin und her. Und der Fahrtwind trocknet den Schweiß (oder man schwitzt einfach garnicht weil's eh saukalt ist). Oftmals hat man auf der Rolle daher viel mehr Sitzprobleme, die man draußen selbst bei doppelter Fahrtlänge garnicht kennen würde.

Unter Umständen kann's Sinn machen auf der Rolle einen billigen breiten weichen Trekkingradsattel zu montieren, und fürs Outdoor-Fahrrad spezifisch für die dort anderen Anforderungen dann nochmal eine neue Sattelsuche zu starten.


----------



## IndianaWalross (22. Januar 2020)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pib (31. Januar 2020)

---


----------



## Deleted 454842 (31. Januar 2020)

Kan man pauschal nicht sagen und vor allen Dingen nicht von der Körpergröße abhängig machen.
Ich fahre zum Beispiel an meinem Cross Country Bike mit 60mm-Vorbau einen 740mm Lenker, an meinem Trailhardtail mit 35mm Vorbau einen 760mm-Lenker und bin selber nur 1,62m groß/klein.

Wenn sie denkt, er ist zu breit, dann ist der wohl zu breit.  Könnt ja mal die Griffe, etc etwas nach innen schieben und dann testen, wie es sich anfühlt.
Ich persönlich mag den breiten Lenker, weil er mir Sicherheit vermittelt, aber es fühlt sich eben auch für mich richtig an.


----------



## scylla (31. Januar 2020)

ich: 1,70m, Schulterbreite ca 40cm, 76-78cm Lenker.
mein Mann: 1,74m, Schulterbreite und Armlänge gut 10cm größer als bei mir, 72cm Lenker.

Vielleicht hilft das ja deiner Frau dabei, ihren Lenker nicht mehr zu breit zu finden 

Sorry für den Sarkasmus. Ich find's halt immer wieder lustig, wenn Männer zwecks Ergonomie-Fragen für ihre Partnerin, die das augenscheinlich für sich selbst beantworten kann, in einem Forum nachfragen, ob das wirklich sein kann. Wenn ich im Techtalk einen Thema aufmachen würde "das ist mein Mann, er findet einen 74cm Lenker immer noch zu breit, welche Lenkerbreiten fahrt ihr denn so?" ...  ?

Mal im Ernst, Lenkerbreite ist einfach individuelle Ansichtssache. Da lässt sich null nix an Geschlecht, Körpergröße, Schulterbreite festmachen. Ich kenne da quer durch den Gemüsegarten alle nur denkbaren Kombinationen aus Lenkerbreiten und Körpergrößen. Schon gleich garnichts lässt sich dabei an den Lenkerbreiten von anderen Leuten ablesen.
Die Armposition auf dem Foto schaut zwar überhaupt nicht verkehrt aus, aber wenn ihr Gefühl auch nach ausreichender Gewöhnungszeit immer noch was anderes sagt, dann ist das wohl einfach so. Geht ja schließlich nicht darum, wer den längsten (Lenker ) hat, sondern darum, sich wohlzufühlen, und das kann nur jeder selbst wissen. Sag ihr doch einfach, wo du die Eisensäge versteckt hast


----------



## pib (31. Januar 2020)

Ja das ist aber auch Unsinn in einem Forum eine Frage bezüglich Ergonomie zu stellen. Sorry für den Sarkasmus. Ich bin wieder weg.


----------



## b-i-t (9. März 2020)

Hey,

da hab ich doch auch mal noch eine Ergonomiefrage.  Ich möchte meiner Liebsten für den Einstieg ein gebrauchtes MTB schenken - und ja, ich weiß: am Ausprobieren führt nichts vorbei, aber ich würde die Auswahl gerne schon vorab etwas einschränken, bevor ich mit ihr durch die Ganze Republik fahre. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen.
_Fakten:_ *Größe: 168cm*, *Schrittlänge: 81cm*, außerdem vom Stadtrad eine *höchstens leicht sportliche Position gewöhnt*.
_Recherche:_

*Herstellerempfehlung *für diese Größe
viele (Canyon, Rose,...): *S *
Trek: *M*

Was mich etwas *verunsichert*:
*Vorbesitzer von Rahmengröße S *sind gefühlt alle *151cm - 165cm*
2020er Trek X-Caliber 8 S: Reach 385, Stack 574mm (nur zum Vergleich, vermutlich eher grenzwertig)
2017er Grand Canyon AL S: Reach 390mm, Stack 606mm
altes Scott Scale 740 S: Reach 398mm, Stack 579mm
2019er Grand Canyon AL S: Reach 405mm, Stack 583mm
2020er Trek X-Caliber 8 M: Reach 419mm, Stack 598mm

_Meine Fragen:_

Bin ich mit Rahmengröße S einfach auf dem Holzweg?
*Könnt ihr irgendwelche sinnvollen Rahmenkenngrößen *(z.B. Reach und Stack)* angeben, in deren Bereich ich schauen sollte, bzw. die gut passen könnten?*
Und ja, ich hatte auch schon überlegt, in den Radladen zu gehen und mich da mit ihr beraten zu lassen, finde das aber irgendwie etwas unfair, wenn man keine ehrlich Kaufabsicht hat.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

EDIT: Fehler beim X-Caliber 8 korrigiert


----------



## systemgewicht (9. März 2020)

Mein Frau fährt Trek Superfly in 17,5 Inch (das ist "M"). Sie ist 168cm groß.
Die Geometrien von SF und X-Caliber sollten sich stark ähneln. X-Caliber ist eher weniger sportlich (leicht kürzer).

Dein erstes X-Caliber....


b-i-t schrieb:


> 2020er Trek X-Caliber 8 M: Reack 385, Stack 574mm (nur zum Vergleich, vermutlich eher grenzwertig)


...stimmt nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardy1955 (9. März 2020)

b-i-t schrieb:


> *Größe: 168cm*, *Schrittlänge: 81cm*



Hallo !

Meine Frau ist 165 und Schrittlänge 82 cm, die kriege ich auf kein "M" drauf.
Durch die relativ langen Beine bleibt halt weniger Oberkörper übrig, der bestimmt aber
imho die Rahmengrösse, Sattelstütze runter/rauf geht immer, Rahmen kürzer ist
schon schwieriger, da werden manchmal einfach die Arme zu kurz...

Viel Erfolg, Hardy


----------



## Aninaj (9. März 2020)

Ich, 167, 77 fahre meistens S-Rahmen. Kommt aber auch auf den BikeTyp an. Manche fallen dann eher kleiner aus und dann kann es schon mal ein M-Rahmen werden, da ich ja eher kurze Beine habe und etwas mehr Länge im Rad bevorzuge.


----------



## CoolRider (14. März 2020)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem MTB für meine Frau.

Sie ist 162 cm groß und hat ne Schrittlänge von ca. 71 cm. Liege ich da mit ca. 16 Zoll richtig?
Sie hätte gerne ein HT mit Starrgabel. Ich hätte gerne ne 1x12/11 Schaltung und möglichst wenig Gewicht. Kosten sollten auch überschaubar sein. Habt ihr da Tipps für uns?


----------



## Mausoline (14. März 2020)

Ich hab SL ca. 70 und bin 155 cm groß  und finde 16 Zoll zu groß.
Hört sich eher nach nem längeren Oberkörper an.
Hast du da schon geschaut?






						Bikes für kleine Menschen - Größe S oder kleiner gesucht? Schau hier rein!
					

Ladys,  das hier soll ein Thread werden, wo Bikes für die kleineren unter euch (und auch uns Männern) gezigt werden, am besten mit Bild und den wichtigsten Daten.  Hier das Cannondale Prophet MX meiner Süßen (Innenbeinlänge inkl. Schuh kommt noch, Lady ist 163cm).  Einsatzgebiet: vom Hometrail...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## CoolRider (14. März 2020)

Jup, da stöbere ich schon. Ich befürchte aber, dass wir uns auf das ein oder andere Rad mal draufsetzen müssen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. März 2020)

CoolRider schrieb:


> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem MTB für meine Frau.
> 
> Sie ist 162 cm groß und hat ne Schrittlänge von ca. 71 cm. Liege ich da mit ca. 16 Zoll richtig?
> Sie hätte gerne ein HT mit Starrgabel. Ich hätte gerne ne 1x12/11 Schaltung und möglichst wenig Gewicht. Kosten sollten auch überschaubar sein. Habt ihr da Tipps für uns?



Bei nem Hardtail mit Starrgabel könnte es gerade so passen, wenn die jeweilige Oberrohrlänge stimmt.
Habe selbst ein Hardtail mit Starrgabel in 16" (Selbstaufbau), bin 160 cm groß, allerdings mit 74 cm Schrittlänge.
Beim Enduro-Hardtail bzw. Trailfully bevorzuge ich aber definitiv 15". Und Gewicht ist nicht so wichtig (außer bei Tragepassagen). Die Geometrie und die Schläppchen sind da wichtiger. Ich quäle mich mit dem Trailfully (14,5 kg) bergauf und in der Ebene wesentlich mehr, als mit dem Enduro, bei gleicher Bereifung. Und das Enduro wiegt gute 16 kg. Gegen das Starrbike kommt es natürlich nicht an, aber Leichtbau ist auch das nicht, heisst, 11,5 kg bringt es auf die Waage. Das es schnell und leicht läuft liegt an der Geo und an den Söckchen mit recht wenig Rollwiderstand.

Da habe ich ein Foto von dem Kleinen, das war zwar vor 5 Jahren, aber bis auf den Tacho, den ich wieder runtergeworfen habe, hat es sich nichts geändert. Läuft und läuft und läuft....





Ich denke allerdings über einen Sattelfahrstuhl nach....


----------



## Lenka K. (18. März 2020)

@CoolRider

Ich würde eher richtung 15 Zoll schauen, oder S. Das hat sich für mich (164/c73) bewährt.

Bei den kleineren Rahmen gibt's eine niedrigere Überstandshöhe, und falls deine Frau wirklich einen längeren Oberkörper hat, könnt ihr nach einem Rad mit einer längeren Geometrie suchen.


----------



## HabeDEhre (7. April 2020)

Hallo in die Runde,
bin auch grad auf der Suche nach nem neuen Rad für meine Frau.
Sie ist 1,70m groß SL 77cm Arme eher kurz. Sportlich und fit durch Laufen und Fitness. 
Aktuell ist Sie auf einem 26" Cube Access WLS Pro in 19" (480er Sitzrohr) von 2013 unterwegs. Hier mal ein Bild von dem Teil mit aktueller Sattelposition:

Gemessene Werte:
Reach: 370mm
Vorbau: 80mm
Radstand: 1040mm
Lenker: 640mm 
eff. Oberrohr: 530mm
Gewicht: 14,3kg
Finde das Rad zu groß für Sie...

Fahr mit ihr meist längere Touren mit maximal S0/1 Stellen über Wurzeln und recht flach am Fluß entlang. Allerdings ist Sie recht ängstlich und steigt ab und schiebt wenns zu schwierig/steil wird. Würde ihr daher gern ein tourentaugliches Hardtail mit etwas flacherem Lenkwinkel und moderner Geo holen. Absenkbare Sattelstütze und 1x12 Schaltung sind auch gesetzt. Hätte noch eine 175mm KS LEV Integra Stütze rumliegen, welche ich gern verbaun würd, ist aber nicht kriegsentscheidend.
Budget etwa 1000€. Fahrtechnikkurs wird dann auch gemacht.
Hab selbst ein OnOne BigDog Stahlhardtail, von dem ich sehr begeistert bin in XL. Wär aktuell auch zu nem guten Kurs zu kriegen. -15% und 1Pfund=1€








						On-One Big Dog SRAM GX Mountain Bike
					






					www.planetx.co.uk
				




Frage mich nur ob 29" Zoll und eventuell das Gewicht nicht zuviel des Guten sind... Komme denk auch hier wieder auf etwa 14kg
Rahmengröße schwanke ich noch zwischen S und M, tendiere aber zu S.
Ohne Probefahrt ist es natürlich auch schwierig... 
Bin ich mit dem BigDog auf dem Holzweg?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (7. April 2020)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> bin auch grad auf der Suche nach nem neuen Rad für meine Frau.
> Sie ist 1,70m groß SL 77cm Arme eher kurz. Sportlich und fit durch Laufen und Fitness.
> Aktuell ist Sie auf einem 26" Cube Access WLS Pro in 19" (480er Sitzrohr) von 2013 unterwegs. Hier mal ein Bild von dem Teil mit aktueller Sattelposition:
> ...


Ich finde den Lenkwinkel für eine unsichere Anfängerin zu flach. Ich weiß das widerspricht dem was man sonst sagt. Aber hier geht es um eine Dame die langsam fährt und das vllt etwas wackelig wenn's "schwierig" wird. Was bedeutet, dass das Vorderrad beim einlenken zum wegklappen neigt und das macht in meinen Augen zusätzlich unsicher. Ich würde eher so in die Richtung 67° schauen.

29er würde ich auch nicht unbedingt nehmen, auf einem 27,5er hat man meist mehr Schrittfreiheit, kann den Sattel tiefer versenken ohne gleich auf dem Hinterrad zu sitzen. 

Fahre bei gleicher Größe und Schrittlänge nur S Rahmen. M Rahmen würde vom Oberrohr bei alten Geometrien gehen, hapert dann aber an Überstandshöhe und Sitzrohrlänge.

Würdest du auch selbst aufbauen oder was gebrauchtes kaufen?


----------



## HabeDEhre (7. April 2020)

Danke für deine Einschätzung! Mit dem kippenden Vorderrad könntest recht haben, daran hab ich noch garnich gedacht. Deine Größenempfehlung hilft mir auch schonmal weiter 

Könnt auch selbst aufbauen oder was gebrauchtes kaufen. Diverse Teile wie Lenker, Vorbauten,  Sattelstütze und 29"Reifen hät ich noch rumliegen. Unter anderem auch nen 29" Laufradsatz Boost, aber is ja eher unpassend... Eventuell kommt ja auch ein Fully in Betracht, aber dann wirds mitm Preislichen Rahmen eng...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 326763 (7. April 2020)

Hallo,

Meine 8jährige macht jetzt die ersten größeren Touren. 
Ein großes Thema ist die fehlende Radhose, weil die normale Unterhose „unbequem“ ist - ihr weißt schon...

Gibt es Tipps für eine Radunterhose (wäre am besten, da universal zur passenden Überhose) für Mädchen in 134/140?

Wüde da eine XXS evtl. passen

Danke

Bernd


----------



## CoolRider (7. April 2020)

Bräuchte auch noch einen Tipp für einen möglichst klein aufbauenden Helm für meine Frau. Gibts da schlanke Modelle für Damen?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (7. April 2020)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Danke für deine Einschätzung! Mit dem kippenden Vorderrad könntest recht haben, daran hab ich noch garnich gedacht. Deine Größenempfehlung hilft mir auch schonmal weiter
> 
> Könnt auch selbst aufbauen oder was gebrauchtes kaufen. Diverse Teile wie Lenker, Vorbauten,  Sattelstütze und 29"Reifen hät ich noch rumliegen. Unter anderem auch nen 29" Laufradsatz Boost, aber is ja eher unpassend... Eventuell kommt ja auch ein Fully in Betracht, aber dann wirds mitm Preislichen Rahmen eng...


Ich weiß preislich weit weg vom Budget, aber ich finde die Geometrie vom Santa Cruz Chamäleon nicht schlecht. 
Ansonsten ist es schwierig was in 27,5" zu finden was kein Race Hardtail mit 69° aber auch kein Trailhardtail mit 65° ist   

Vllt gibt es ja noch ältere gebrauchte Trailhardtails, wo die Lenkwinkel noch nicht so flach waren 
Ich fahre ein Bird Zero TR was etwas mehr als 66° hat, gibt es neu aber auch nicht mehr in Größe S


----------



## greenhorn-biker (7. April 2020)

CoolRider schrieb:


> Bräuchte auch noch einen Tipp für einen möglichst klein aufbauenden Helm für meine Frau. Gibts da schlanke Modelle für Damen?


Wie schaut es denn mit dem Kopfumfang aus?
Meine Freundin trägt mit einem kleinen Kopf, glaub 52cm, einen iXS Trail RS Evo. 
Der schaut auf ihrem Kopf auch angemessen aus und nicht nach Apfel in ner Melonenschale


----------



## HabeDEhre (7. April 2020)

Startseite | Online Shop Zweirad Stadler | Größtes Zweirad Center
					

Fahrrad Online Shop - Experte für Fahrrad ✓ Fahrradbekleidung ✓ Fahrradzubehör ✓ Kaufen Sie Ihr Fahrrad jetzt online - Scott, Dynamics, Bulls uvm.




					shop.zweirad-stadler.de
				



was davon zu halten?
Finde nur leider keine Geotabelle... Noch in S (38cm) verfügbar
Der Plus-Hinterreifen könnte zuviel Körner Kosten, is aber schnell getauscht...
Pressfit is zwar nich meins, aber bei der angestrebten Laufleistung zu verkraften


----------



## greenhorn-biker (7. April 2020)

Hmm ohne Geo Tabelle würde ich nix kaufen. Schreib sie doch mal an, ob sie dir eine schicken können.
Ich hab hier was gefunden, aber da gibt es noch nicht mal ein 38er Sitzrohr   https://www.velomotion.de/magazin/2...-rs-eine-gelungene-mischung-aus-275-und-29er/
Und mit 70° Lenkwinkel wäre es dann doch sehr racig...


----------



## HabeDEhre (7. April 2020)

Das hab ich auch schon gefunden und ist vom Vorjahresmodell....
Find echt fast nix zu dem Rad im Netz. Die Ausstattung is halt recht ok für den Preis. Aber sieht irgendwie so aus, als wär einfach ne längere Gabel in nem "konservativen" Rahmen gepackt worden. 
Werd mal hinschreiben wegen Geo.


----------



## HabeDEhre (7. April 2020)

Ziemlich fix ne Antwort bekommen zur Geo vom Copperhead Max:




Schaut auf den ersten Blick garnicht schlecht aus! Nur die Kettenstreben mit 410mm kommen mir arg kurz vor?! Nicht das beim Bergauffahren das Vorderrad zu früh steigt? ? So richtig bin ich noch nicht überzeugt


----------



## Martina H. (7. April 2020)

...der Reach ist mit 440mm auch nicht ohne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HabeDEhre (7. April 2020)

Stimmt... ne das is die Katze im Sack. Ich fahr mit meiner Holden wohl am Besten mal zum Örtlichen (wenn das wieder möglich ist) und Sie soll was Proberollen... Dann schaun wir mal weiter 
Danke für eure Hilfe hier!


----------



## Lenka K. (8. April 2020)

CoolRider schrieb:


> Bräuchte auch noch einen Tipp für einen möglichst klein aufbauenden Helm für meine Frau. Gibts da schlanke Modelle für Damen?


Ich hab' einen sehr kleinen Kopf und fahre seit Jahren Giro (Xar), in der kleinsten Grösse. Früher war das XS, jetzt S (51-55cm).


----------



## HabeDEhre (8. April 2020)

Sorry, ich nochmal (hab grad zuviel Zeit)
Grad entdeckt:


			https://www.scott-sports.com/de/de/product/scott-contessa-active-10-bike?article=274792267
		

Fänd ich ganz ok von der Geo in S. Was davon zu halten? (Größe 170, SL 77)
Hätte nen guten Scott-Händler in der Nähe und hab mal angefragt ob der sowas zum Proberollen da hat...


----------



## greenhorn-biker (8. April 2020)

Geometrie scheint nicht so verkehrt zu sein, aber die Ausstattung   
Wenn du nach dem Kaufberatungsthread gehst ist die Gabel nicht so der Knüller 



 Ich weiß für das Budget ist wirklich nicht mehr drin, aber gute 13kg ohne Pedale ist schon happig. 
Möchte deine Frau denn unbedingt ein neues Rad, also kein gebrauchtes?
Denn du scheinst dich ja gut auszukennen und momentan auch Zeit zu haben, warum ihr nicht was gutes gebrauchtes suchen?

Ansonsten ist wichtig immer auf die Frau zu hören, auch wenn du das perfekte Bike gefunden hast und sie dann sagt, dass ihr die Farbe nicht gefällt


----------



## HabeDEhre (8. April 2020)

Ja die Gabel is nich ganz so dolle, stimmt...
Muss nicht unbedingt neu sein. Finde nur gerade nichts brauchbares am Markt 
Selbstaufbau wie gesagt auch möglich, nur glaub ich da komm ich teurer weg...

Nochwas gefunden das gut aussieht, allerdings 29":





						Ghost Kato kaufen | Große Auswahl bei Fahrrad XXL
					

Ghost Kato kaufen ☝ ➤ Größte Auswahl Deutschlands ✅ ➤ Fachhändler mit Filialnetz  ➤ Großer Online-Beratungsbereich  ➤ Jetzt günstig kaufen!



					www.fahrrad-xxl.de
				




Glaub aber das würd schon funktionieren...
Edit:
hier nochmal günstiger als Testrad:








						Dein Online Shop für Ski, Touren  Outdoor Ausrüstung | Sport Conrad
					

Sport Conrad Online Shop. Finde das perfekte Ski und Outdoor Equipment für Dein nächstes Abenteuer. ✓ Jetzt bequem online bestellen ✓ Schnelle Lieferung




					www.sport-conrad.com
				



?

Edit2:
Hab das Ghost Kato X6.9 Testrad jetzt kurzerhand bei Sport Conrad für 979€ inkl. Versand bestellt. Denk für den Preis und der Ausstattung sicher ein fairer Deal. Meiner Frau gefällts auch sehr gut! Da es ein Testrad ist, kann sie auch mal Proberollen und wir könntens trotzdem noch zurückschicken falls es garnicht passen sollte. (was ich nicht hoffe) Zudem passt meine KS LEV Integra in das Sattelrohr


----------



## HabeDEhre (15. April 2020)

Falls es noch jemanden interessiert und fürs Protokoll:
Rad kam gestern an. Gleich ausgepackt und zusammengebaut. Ziemlich eingestaubt und paar kleinere Lackschäden. Nix wildes und es war ja ein "Testrad", also verschmerzbar. Meiner Frau gefällts auch sehr gut!
Lenker auf 720 gekürzt, neuen Sattel drauf und alles soweit angepasst. Meine Frau hat nur ne kurze Runde gedreht und sitzt meiner Meinung nach sehr gut drauf. Vielleicht muss der Lenker nochn Stück tiefer, der kommt mir im Verhältnis zum Sattel recht hoch vor.
Für Sie ist das Rad halt noch ziemlich ungewohnt, weil alles irgendwie größer ist. Der Umstieg von 26", steilen LW und schmalen Lenker auf 29" und recht flachem LW und breitem Lenker ist halt doch nicht ohne. Bin aber guter Dinge, dass Sie sich daran gewöhnen wird.

Meine alte Dropper passt leider nicht, da im Sattelrohr die Gewinde der Umwerferaufnahme im Weg sind und die Stütze somit nicht weit genug versenkt werden kann. Im Bikemarkt schon ne kürzere geordert.

Das Beste am Rad ist das Gewicht wie ich finde: 11,9 kg sagt die Kofferwage so wies jetzt da steht:



(Das alte Cube wiegt 2,5kg mehr)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (16. April 2020)

Gutes Schnäppchen, viel Spaß damit!
Sollte sie langfristig doch nicht damit klarkommen, solltest du es auch noch gut verkauft kriegen.


----------



## arno¹ (1. Juni 2020)

hallo zusammen, habe hier schon nach hose gesucht, bin aber nicht fündig geworden

meine frau fährt gelegentlich rad und gerade fahren wir etwas öfter. ich habe ihr eine mavic bib geliehen, das polster ist soweit ok

sie hat aber vorne dann nach einiger zeit irgendwie druckstelle oder halt unangenehm. 

das kann man meiner meinung nach nicht durch eine anprobe beim händler überprüfen, oder?

gibt es bei den bibs für frauen spezielle polster, und welche bibs kann man empfehlen?


----------



## Martina H. (2. Juni 2020)

Maracuja10 schrieb:


> Hey an die Ladies,
> 
> Meine Freundin sucht ein Fully, da sie bei unseren gemeinsamen Ausfahrten immer Probleme in der HWS bekommt.
> Das Einsatzgebiet ist CC. Keine harten Trails etc.
> ...




...jetzt einfach nur ein Fully kaufen, wird Ihre Probleme in der HWS nicht lösen...


----------



## scylla (2. Juni 2020)

arno¹ schrieb:


> hallo zusammen, habe hier schon nach hose gesucht, bin aber nicht fündig geworden
> 
> meine frau fährt gelegentlich rad und gerade fahren wir etwas öfter. ich habe ihr eine mavic bib geliehen, das polster ist soweit ok
> 
> ...




Grundsätzlich bieten einige (die meisten) Hersteller spezielle Damenhosen mit spezifischen Polstern an. Da was zu empfehlen ist allerdings genauso unmöglich wie Tipps zum Sattel zu geben. Es muss einfach individuell passen. Die Anatomie ist einfach von Mensch zu Mensch zu unterschiedlich.
Es gibt auch Bibs mit für Frauen angepassten Trägern, oder abzippbaren Trägern, um die Pipipause zu erleichtern. Einfach mal in den gängigen Onlineshops bei den Hosen nach "Damen" filtern, da bekommst du eine gute Übersicht was es alles gibt. Besser als hier jeden Hersteller aufzuzählen und zig zu vergessen.

Es kann auch einfach sein, dass ihr deine Hose zu groß ist und zu labberig sitzt? Bei einer schlecht sitzenden zu großen Hose faltet sich im Laufe der Tour das Polstermaterial zusammen und in die weiblichen Teile rein, was auch zu unangenehmem Druck führt.

Die ganze Sache hängt aber auch sehr mit der Sitzposition und dem Sattel zusammen.
Vorne Druckstellen hört sich imo sogar eher nach einem hauptsächlichen Sattel-Problem an. Entweder der Sattel ist nicht richtig eingestellt, oder er passt generell nicht so gut. Ein paar Anhaltspunkte:
Vielleicht ist die Sattelnase nicht ausreichend abgesenkt? Viele Damen senken die Sattelnase etwas weiter ab, um zu vermeiden, dass sie (zu viel) auf dem Schambein als auf den Sitzknochen sitzen.
Evtl zu dick gepolstert? Ein sehr weich gepolsterter Sattel ist zwar für den nicht so sehr an längere Touren gewöhnten Hintern anfangs angenehmer, aber kann auch zu Druckschmerzen führen, wenn man zu viel in das Polstermaterial einsinkt.
Ist der Sattel zu schmal oder hat einfach die falsche Form? Also ist die Hauptlast beim Sitzen wirklich auf den Sitzhöckern, oder sitzt sie mit zu viel Last statt dessen auf dem Schambein? (so hört sich das jedenfalls an mit dem "Druck vorne")
Wie sitzt sie auf dem Bike? Je aufrechter die Sitzposition, desto breiter muss der Sattel sein, und desto flacher kann man/frau ihn einstellen. Je weiter vorgebeugt die Sitzposition, desto schmaler der Sattel und desto mehr abgesenkt sollte die Sattelnase sein.


----------



## Leo4711 (2. Juni 2020)

Natürlich gibt's grundsätzlich Damenpolster. 
Welche Polster man mag, ist sehr individuell. Beim Fachhandel mal um die Ecke schauen und probieren. Dicke Polster sind für Anfänger erst einmal komfortabel. Die sind allerdings auch schick warm. Die persönliche Vorliebe stellt sich dann irgendwann ein. 
Ich bin mit allen Firmen klar gekommen. Vaude, Maloja.... 
Entscheidend finde ich den Sattel. Kann Damensättel von Terry  empfehlen. Sonst : Position des Sattels genau prüfen. Oft reicht es aus die Neigung des Sattels anzupassen.


----------



## Thebike69 (2. Juni 2020)

Hallo, fährt jemand das IBIS Ripmo in Gr.S und ist etwa 158/160cm groß? 
Würde gerne wissen wie ihr damit klar kommt vorallem mit 29er Bereifung. 
Gruß Mike ?


----------



## Deleted 454842 (3. Juni 2020)

Ganz schön lautes Schweigen hier.  
Ich bin 162cm klein und würde nicht im Traum an 29 denken. Durch 78cm Schrittlänge habe ich zwar mehr Freiraum, aber warum Nachteile sammeln.
Gibt's nen speziellen Grund fürs 29er?


----------



## Thebike69 (3. Juni 2020)

linfer schrieb:


> Ganz schön lautes Schweigen hier.
> Ich bin 162cm klein und würde nicht im Traum an 29 denken. Durch 78cm Schrittlänge habe ich zwar mehr Freiraum, aber warum Nachteile sammeln.
> Gibt's nen speziellen Grund fürs 29er?


Meine Frau war in Stromberg auf einem 29er Ibis Ripmo gesessen und hat sich damit sehr wohl gefühlt. Momentan fährt sie ein Specialized Enduro comp 650b von 2015.Das ist ihr vom Reach zu kurz und vom Stack etwas zu hoch. Ich bin ja auch gegen 29"??‍♂️???‍♂️. Aber es ist schwierig ihr das auszureden??‍♂️


----------



## scylla (3. Juni 2020)

Warum möchtest du ihr irgendwas ein- oder ausreden?
Versucht doch einfach ein 29er Testbike in passender Größe mal ein Wochenende zu leihen (kostet natürlich Gebühr, aber das ist es ja wert wenn man sich dadurch besser entscheiden kann und sich ggf einen teuren Fehlkauf erspart), und fahrt mal eure üblichen Trails. Auch mal ausprobieren ob der "Notabstieg" nach hinten noch klappt im Trail, bei der Körpergröße könnte der Laufraddurchmesser schon nah an die Schrittlänge rankommen. Danach wird sie selber wissen, ob sie damit zurecht kommt oder nicht.
Sowas wie den Wildhog in Stromberg kommt man mit einem Trekkingrad auch ganz gut runter, böse gesagt. Die Spreu vom Weizen trennt sich dann eher auf sogenannten "Naturtrails".


----------



## Thebike69 (3. Juni 2020)

scylla schrieb:


> Warum möchtest du ihr irgendwas ein- oder ausreden?
> Versucht doch einfach ein 29er Testbike in passender Größe mal ein Wochenende zu leihen (kostet natürlich Gebühr, aber ist es ja wert wenn man sich dadurch besser entscheiden kann), und fahrt mal eure üblichen Trails. Danach wird sie selber wissen, ob sie damit zurecht kommt oder nicht.


Das Fanes hatten wir in LoveOrHate, mit der Geo war sie sehr happy. Leider ist das Teil Bock schwer für so einen kleinen zierlichen Menschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (3. Juni 2020)

"Love or Hate" ist aber Mullet, oder?
Das ist letztendlich was ganz anderes als ein voller 29er, weil es eben genau alle Nachteile des 29er Hinterrads umgeht. Wenn sie einen vollen 29er in Betracht zieht, dann sollte sie auch einen vollen 29er mal ausgiebig testen, von einem Mulletbike kann man da keine Rückschlüsse ziehen.
Mullet ist imo eine super Lösung, wenn man merkt, dass das große Hinterrad doch stört. Für mich auch der einzig denkbare, ich werde mit einem 29er Hinterrad nicht warm, seh aber den Vorteil in dem großen Vorderrad... und ich bin 10cm größer


----------



## greenhorn-biker (3. Juni 2020)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Momentan fährt sie ein Specialized Enduro comp 650b von 2015.Das ist ihr vom Reach zu kurz und vom Stack etwas zu hoch.


Aber bei einem 29er oder Mullet wird der Stack doch zwangsläufig noch höher


----------



## scylla (3. Juni 2020)

Guter Punkt! Beim 2015 Enduro 650b in Größe S ist der Stack 584mm. Also eigentlich schon eher auf der niedrigen Seite. Der Reach mit 386mm aber auch. https://www.mtb-news.de/news/specia...llung-der-2015-er-modelle/#Enduro_Comp_29650b
Einen längeren Reach zu finden ist nicht schwer, bzw. dürfte es was kürzeres überhaupt garnicht mehr geben. Einen niedrigeren Stack zu finden hingegen schon, bei 29er Vorderrad gar unmöglich wenn man im gleichen Federwegs-Bereich bleiben möchte. Das Ripmo in S hat 609mm Stack, 433mm Reach. Das Fanes Love or Hate hat in S 607mm Stack, 400mm Reach.

Ein längerer Reach "erlaubt" aber generell auch einen höheren Stack. Also zumindest fühlt sich ein höherer Stack angenehmer an, wenn gleichzeitig der Reach länger ist, als bei einem kurzen Reach. Inwiefern das im Trail in allen Situationen noch "gut" ist, gilt es zu testen und rauszufinden. Die Gefahr ist, dass es irgendwann einfach sperrig und schwierig zu handeln wird. Ist aber eine recht individuelle Ansichtssache, ab wo das eintritt.


----------



## Adra (3. Juni 2020)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Meine Frau war in Stromberg auf einem 29er Ibis Ripmo gesessen und hat sich damit sehr wohl gefühlt. Momentan fährt sie ein Specialized Enduro comp 650b von 2015.Das ist ihr vom Reach zu kurz und vom Stack etwas zu hoch. Ich bin ja auch gegen 29"??‍♂️???‍♂️. Aber es ist schwierig ihr das auszureden??‍♂️



Deine Frau saß auf einem Ibis Ripley 29er und das Absteigen im Naturtrail ist genau das Problem, das die eigentliche Besitzerin dieses Rades auch hat.
Auf dem Flowtrail wirst du dieses Problem nie haben, da er dafür eben viel zu flowig ist. Sobald es steil und ausgestzt wird, wo Absteigen schwierig wird, fährt diese Gefahr ständig im Kopf mit, dass man nicht mehr sicher absteigen kann.
Wenn man nicht den Anspruch hat in diesem Gelände zu fahren, sondern  gern schnell auf flowigen Trails unterwegs ist hat man mit 29'' imho nur Vorteile.


----------



## whataboutcve (29. Juni 2020)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Das Fanes hatten wir in LoveOrHate, mit der Geo war sie sehr happy. Leider ist das Teil Bock schwer für so einen kleinen zierlichen Menschen
> Anhang anzeigen 1057094


Ich bin das Fanes 27,5" in S als testbike gefahren und 1 Woche später habe ich mir das Ripmo in M geholt 
Der einzige Grund warum ich nicht da Fanes genommen habe, war das Gewicht wie do schon geschrieben hast.

Ich fahre hauptsächlich steile Natur trails in den Alpen und ab und zu im Bikepark gebaute Trails mit Jumps, bin jetzt 3 Touren mit dem Ripmo gefahren und bin total zufrieden. Bis jetzt nie Probleme mit dem Hinterrad (was alle als kontra nennen...)
Das Fahrrad muss man etwas aktiver fahren als ein 27,5", dafür ist es total laufruhig, agil und sehr angenehm zum hochfahren.

Ich bin 164 mm und 54kg mit langen Beinen im Vergleich zum Oberkörper.


----------



## Thebike69 (29. Juni 2020)

whataboutcve schrieb:


> Ich bin das Fanes 27,5" in S als testbike gefahren und 1 Woche später habe ich mir das Ripmo in M geholt
> Der einzige Grund warum ich nicht da Fanes genommen habe, war das Gewicht wie do schon geschrieben hast.
> 
> Ich fahre hauptsächlich steile Natur trails in den Alpen und ab und zu im Bikepark gebaute Trails mit Jumps, bin jetzt 3 Touren mit dem Ripmo gefahren und bin total zufrieden. Bis jetzt nie Probleme mit dem Hinterrad (was alle als kontra nennen...)
> ...


Hallo, vielen Dank für die Info. Hast du die Alu oder Carbon Version genommen? Ich denke bei 158cm ist da größe S ratsam.
Wir fahren viel im Pfälzer Wald, Freiburg und Finale, meine Frau ist jetzt nicht so der Shredderer oder der Sprünge aller Art killt. Aber mit ihrem Specialized kommt sie nicht wirklich zurecht.


----------



## whataboutcve (29. Juni 2020)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Hallo, vielen Dank für die Info. Hast du die Alu oder Carbon Version genommen? Ich denke bei 158cm ist da größe S ratsam.
> Wir fahren viel im Pfälzer Wald, Freiburg und Finale, meine Frau ist jetzt nicht so der Shredderer oder der Sprünge aller Art killt. Aber mit ihrem Specialized kommt sie nicht wirklich zurecht.



Ja,bei 158 ist S richtig, ich war zwischen beiden Größen und habe mich für das größere entschieden. Ich habe Carbon gekauft, da mir das Gewicht sehr wichtig ist... (ich muss immer wieder schieben oder tragen und jedes Kilo zählt ) mein Fahrrad wiegt jetzt 13,4kg und ich hätte noch 300-400g sparen können, also es ist leicht genug, auch für kleine Menschen


----------



## chrwo (12. Juli 2020)

Hi, Mädels und Jungs,

ich habe ein Anliegen. Meine Freundin fährt ein Cube Acid und hat diverse Sättel durchprobiert. Hängen geblieben sind wir jetzt nach Sitzknochen Vermessung beim SQLAB 610 in 15cm Breite. Ich habe den in der 16cm Version, hat sie auch schon getestet. Es ist jetzt von allen bisher getesteten Modellen der etragbarste, aber weit entfernt von gut. Nach spätestens 30 min hat sie in der Regel Schmerzen/Scheuerstellen am Übergang zwischen Gesäß und Beinen an der Innenseite des Beins. Schmalere Sattel tun ihr eher noch mehr weh, breitere wie meiner auch. Habt ihr ne Idee woran es liegen könnte? Wir haben jetzt schon diverse Neigungswinkel und Verstellpositionen auf der Sattelstange durch. Auch spezielle Radfahrer Creme hilft nicht, da ist leider nix mit Eingewöhnung weil wir uns schon über ein halbes Jahr quälen. Grüße Christian


----------



## Martina H. (12. Juli 2020)

...welche Hosen trägt sie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (12. Juli 2020)

chrwo schrieb:


> Hi, Mädels und Jungs,
> 
> ich habe ein Anliegen. Meine Freundin fährt ein Cube Acid und hat diverse Sättel durchprobiert. Hängen geblieben sind wir jetzt nach Sitzknochen Vermessung beim SQLAB 610 in 15cm Breite. Ich habe den in der 16cm Version, hat sie auch schon getestet. Es ist jetzt von allen bisher getesteten Modellen der etragbarste, aber weit entfernt von gut. Nach spätestens 30 min hat sie in der Regel Schmerzen/Scheuerstellen am Übergang zwischen Gesäß und Beinen an der Innenseite des Beins. Schmalere Sattel tun ihr eher noch mehr weh, breitere wie meiner auch. Habt ihr ne Idee woran es liegen könnte? Wir haben jetzt schon diverse Neigungswinkel und Verstellpositionen auf der Sattelstange durch. Auch spezielle Radfahrer Creme hilft nicht, da ist leider nix mit Eingewöhnung weil wir uns schon über ein halbes Jahr quälen. Grüße Christian


Habe leider keine Lösung für euch, aber vllt ein paar Dinge die es erträglicher machen.
Habe genau das gleiche Problem und sehe bei mir die Ursache in breiten Sitzknochen in Kombi mit dicken Oberschenkeln   
Bräuchte eigentlich einen breiten Sattel aber dann reibt der von der beschriebene Bereich arg an der Sattelkante. Dementsprechend fand ich den Sqlab eher schlecht weil er doch sehr kantig und eckig ist.

Ich habe bessere Erfahrungen mit geschwungenen Sättel gemacht wie zB
Specialized Romin (mittlere bis straffe Polsterung)
Specialized lithia (etwas weicher)
Terry Fly Ateria Max
Dadurch dass die Seiten weit runter gezogen sind gleitet der Oberschenkel besser vorbei. Noch dazu ist das Heck leicht hochgezogen wodurch eine leichte Kuhle entsteht was die empfindliche Mitte entlastet und vor dem Einschlafen bewahrt.

Noch dazu fahre ich immer mit Hirschtalgcreme und Polster egal wie lang die Strecke, das reduziert etwas die Reibung. Nach dem duschen benutze ich dann den Linola Schutzbalsam um die Haut an der Stelle zu pflegen und elastisch zu halten.
Momentan bin ich noch auf der Suche nach einem Polster was an dieser Stelle etwas breiter ist und diese bedeckt, aber schwer zu finden 

Was mir auch auffällt, je flacher die Sitzposition desto besser wird es. Der Sitzknochenabstand wird schmaler, ich kann einen schmaleren Sattel fahren und die Reibung wird dann weniger.


----------



## lucie (12. Juli 2020)

Ich versuche mir gerade die Polsterhosen komplett abzugewöhnen. Funktioniert inzwischen auf 80km-Runden schon ganz gut. Nach dem passenden Sattel/der passenden Sattelbreite habe ich auch lange suchen müssen.

Trotz kräftiger OS bin ich im Gegensatz zu @greenhorn-biker beim SQlab 611 in 13cm Breite angekommen. 
Sooo unterschiedlich sind die Sitzgewohnheiten bzw. das Wohlfühlsitzen. 

Wichtig ist auch die Einstellung der richtigen Sattelhöhe und-neigung sowie die Position des Sattels im Verhältnis zu den Pedalen. Da entscheiden manchmal schon wenige Milimeter und wenige Grad!

Ich setze jetzt einmal voraus, dass der Rahmen von den wichtigen Körpermaßen her grundsätzlich passt und auch von der Geo her stimmig ist.

Sie wird wohl schon ein wenig herumexperimentieren müssen, um die richtige Sitzposition bzw. den passenden Sattel zu finden.

Eine pauschale Empfehlung für Sättel kann man nicht geben, da eben jeder andere anatomische Voraussetzungen mitbringt, eine andere Sitzposition präferiert und jeder über einen unterschiedlichen Trainingszustand verfügt.


----------



## chrwo (12. Juli 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...welche Hosen trägt sie?


Laufhosen aktuell, also enge Laufleggins. Trägt sie aber schon länger aber die Probleme treten erst seit nem Jahr auf.


greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Habe leider keine Lösung für euch, aber vllt ein paar Dinge die es erträglicher machen.
> Habe genau das gleiche Problem und sehe bei mir die Ursache in breiten Sitzknochen in Kombi mit dicken Oberschenkeln
> Bräuchte eigentlich einen breiten Sattel aber dann reibt der von der beschriebene Bereich arg an der Sattelkante. Dementsprechend fand ich den Sqlab eher schlecht weil er doch sehr kantig und eckig ist.
> 
> ...



Okay, die Sattel Modelle klingen interessant, die schauen wir uns mal an. Wobei der SQLAB jetzt echt natürlich ne Investition war und hoffentlich eventuell wieder gut verkauft werden kann.
Eventuell kam diese extremen Schmerzen und teilweise Reibungs-Pickel wirklich erst mit dem neuen SQLAB. Davor waren eher nur Schmerzen angesagt. Linola Schutzbalsam haben wir auch hier und hilft - ohne ist es nicht erträglich.
Stichwort flachere Sitzposition = das Absenken des Vorbaus hat alles deutlich verbessert!



lucie schrieb:


> Ich versuche mir gerade die Polsterhosen komplett abzugewöhnen. Funktioniert inzwischen auf 80km-Runden schon ganz gut. Nach dem passenden Sattel/der passenden Sattelbreite habe ich auch lange suchen müssen.
> 
> Trotz kräftiger OS bin ich im Gegensatz zu @greenhorn-biker beim SQlab 611 in 13cm Breite angekommen.
> Sooo unterschiedlich sind die Sitzgewohnheiten bzw. das Wohlfühlsitzen.
> ...



Naja, also wir wohnen im flachen Niedersachsen und fahren eher Touren. Laut Armlänge/Schrittlänge lagen wir zwischen 17" und 19" Hardtail und haben uns nach diversen Vorgänger Bikes (650b/ M war auch dabei) / Testfahrten für ein 19" entschieden. 

Dann wird wohl nix daran vorbeiführen einfach verschiedene Sattelmodelle zu testen. Ich danke euch schonmal für eure Tips - allen!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (12. Juli 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> Trotz kräftiger OS bin ich im Gegensatz zu @greenhorn-biker beim SQlab 611 in 13cm Breite angekommen.
> Sooo unterschiedlich sind die Sitzgewohnheiten bzw. das Wohlfühlsitzen.


Ich fahre aber auch Sättel mit 155mm Breite


----------



## chrwo (12. Juli 2020)

So, habe soeben mal den Specialized lithia women bestellt - wir geben feedback. danke soweit


----------



## Martina H. (12. Juli 2020)

... da bin ich noch mal 

Zu den Hosen: Schaut Euch die doch mal genau an. Laufhosen sind für's Laufen gemacht und haben daher einen anderen Schnitt als Bikehosen. Zum Einen können an Stellen Falten entstehen, die man so erst einmal nicht bemerkt, zum Anderen können Nähte genau an den Stellen sein, die dann beim Fahren scheuern. Das muss nicht viel sein (bemerkt man ggf. beim Anziehen/Stehen womöglich nicht), kommt aber Schweiss dazu und das ständige Reiben sieht das schon gleich mal ganz anders aus. Dann die Frage: trägt sie die Solo, oder mit Schlüpper - zusätzliche Schicht, mit der es auch Probleme geben kann. Also mal nach Hosen schauen, die keine Nähte haben und auch keine Falten beim Sitzen auf dem Sattel werfen, ggf. auch mit Polster. Ich fahre inzwischen ohne Polster, hat verschiedene Gründe, unter anderem, dass das vollgeschwitzte Polster eher Probleme verursacht hat, als sie zu lösen. Hat aber auch lange gedauert, bis ich darauf gekommen bin  - Polster muss also keine Lösung sein, kann aber.  Wichtig bei mir ist dann auch das Material. Ich habe bspw. teure X Bionic Hosen, mit denen ich nicht gut klarkomme, da das Material einfach scheuert. Am besten funktioniert (bei mir) dünne Mikrofaser ohne Nähte.

Du schreibst, dass die Probleme sich verschlimmert haben, was war bis dahin anders, was wurde geändert?

Die Sitzknochen habt Ihr ja messen lassen, so dass die Breite hinkommen sollte. Der 610er hat diese 2 Stufen und wirkt am Übergang zur Sattelnase recht breit - zumindest, wenn ich den optisch mit dem 611er oder gar 612er vergleiche. Evtl. die Sättel noch mal genauer ansehen und zwar nicht nur wegen der Form, auch wegen des Materials. Den 610er kenne ich nicht, aber mal am Beispiel 611: der CroMo hat eine andere Härte und ein anderes Polster als der S-Tube. Das hat bei mir gereicht, dass der CroMo für mich unfahrbar war, der S-Tube sehr bequem. Auch die Breite ist wichtig - ich fahre 15er Breite, 14er geht, ist aber unbequemer. Aber Breite habt Ihr ja schon getestet.

Leider ist Satteltesten recht zeitaufwendig, aber eben notwendig, damit man Spass beim Fahren hat und nix kann einen den so verleiden wie Schmerzen beim Sitzen - ich spreche da aus Erfahrung . Ein Tipp wegen,des finanziellen Aufwandes: SQLab Sättel kann man 14 Tage testen und bei nicht Gefallen zurückgeben ohne dass man dann gleich in den finanziellen Ruin getrieben wird. Dann muss man aber auch zeitlich die Möglichkeit haben das zu nutzen - ist manchmal Stress. Ich habe dass so gemacht, dass ich mir gebrauchte/neuwertige Sättel gekauft habe, die ich nach Testen (und nicht Gefallen) dann wieder verkauft habe, so dass ich auch nicht allzuviel investieren musste. Kann natürlich dauern, bis einem das Objekt der Begierde über den Weg läuft 

Wie gross ist eigentlich Deine Freundin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrwo (12. Juli 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... da bin ich noch mal
> 
> Zu den Hosen: Schaut Euch die doch mal genau an. Laufhosen sind für's Laufen gemacht und haben daher einen anderen Schnitt als Bikehosen. Zum Einen können an Stellen Falten entstehen, die man so erst einmal nicht bemerkt, zum Anderen können Nähte genau an den Stellen sein, die dann beim Fahren scheuern. Das muss nicht viel sein (bemerkt man ggf. beim Anziehen/Stehen womöglich nicht), kommt aber Schweiss dazu und das ständige Reiben sieht das schon gleich mal ganz anders aus. Dann die Frage: trägt sie die Solo, oder mit Schlüpper - zusätzliche Schicht, mit der es auch Probleme geben kann. Also mal nach Hosen schauen, die keine Nähte haben und auch keine Falten beim Sitzen auf dem Sattel werfen, ggf. auch mit Polster. Ich fahre inzwischen ohne Polster, hat verschiedene Gründe, unter anderem, dass das vollgeschwitzte Polster eher Probleme verursacht hat, als sie zu lösen. Hat aber auch lange gedauert, bis ich darauf gekommen bin  - Polster muss also keine Lösung sein, kann aber.  Wichtig bei mir ist dann auch das Material. Ich habe bspw. teure X Bionic Hosen, mit denen ich nicht gut klarkomme, da das Material einfach scheuert. Am besten funktioniert (bei mir) dünne Mikrofaser ohne Nähte.
> 
> ...



Ich kapere mal den Account meines Freundes. Die Laufhosen sind wie normale Leggins geschnitten, da sind keine Nähte an den betreffenden Stellen. Ich habe eben vorsichtshalber nochmal alles abgetastet, aber da ist nur Stoff. Das Material ist Polyester und Elasthan. Keine Schlüpper die Falten werfen können und auch nicht an den Reibungsstellen sitzen und keine Polsterhosen unter den Leggins. Mikrofaser-Hosen habe ich noch nie besessen, könnte ich nach dem Satteltausch ausprobieren. Trägst du lange Hosen? 

Wir überlegen jetzt seit längerem, was sich genau verändert hat. Leider wurde das Cube Aim, das ich vor meinem jetzigen Cube Acid fuhr, geklaut. Geometrie und Größen waren die gleichen. Ich kaufte mir denselben Sattel, aber der fuhr sich nicht mehr gut auf dem neuen Rad (vielleicht doch auch eine Produktänderung und eigentlich auch kein MTB-Sattel, er war zu klobig) und ab da begann die Suche nach dem richtigen Sattel und den richtigen Feinjustierungen des Rads. Dass ich nach 30 Minuten praktisch nur noch im Stehen fahren konnte, kam dann wahrscheinlich, als es wärmer wurde und der Schweiß alle ungünstigen Scheuerstellen aktiv unterstütze. 

Ich teste jetzt mal den neuen Sattel. Vielleicht habe ich ja Glück. Ich denke, bei dem SQLab rollt mein Oberschenkel einfach sehr ungünstig über die Seiten. Das ist der dritte jetzt auf dem Rad. Ich habe ihn nun schon etwas länger, weil ich dachte, dass ich das Problem über Sitzpositions-Veränderungen und Salbenkombination in den Griff kriege.  Wenn ich demnächst noch einen Sattel testen muss, kann ich dann ja mal das 14-Tage-Rückgaberecht nutzen. 

Ich bin 1,70m groß... 

Lieben Dank für deinen ausführlichen Beitrag!


----------



## Martina H. (12. Juli 2020)

chrwo schrieb:


> Mikrofaser-Hosen habe ich noch nie besessen



... damit meine ich eigentlich nur den Schlüpper unter den Baggys - in meinem Fall die einfachen von C&A


----------



## lucie (12. Juli 2020)

chrwo schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,70m groß...



Welche Schrittlänge hast Du denn? Könntest Du mal ein Foto vom Bike im aktuellen Setup von der Seite machen? Vorbaulänge?


----------



## HeikeK (13. Juli 2020)

Ich könnte noch den Terry Exera Max empfehlen. Ich habe sehr ähnliche Probleme, durch meinen Sitzknochenabstand brauche ich einen breiteren Sattel und durch meine (nicht schlanken) x-Beine fahre ich mich genau in dem Übergangsbereich sehr schnell wund oder bekomme sogar Hämatome. Mit dem Sattel geht es, auf jeden Fall darf der Sattel vorne nicht zu breit sein.


----------



## Mausoline (16. Juli 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...Das muss nicht viel sein (bemerkt man ggf. beim Anziehen/Stehen womöglich nicht), kommt aber Schweiss dazu und das ständige Reiben sieht das schon gleich mal ganz anders aus. Dann die Frage: trägt sie die Solo, oder mit Schlüpper - zusätzliche Schicht, mit der es auch Probleme geben kann. Also mal nach Hosen schauen, die keine Nähte haben und auch keine Falten beim Sitzen auf dem Sattel werfen, ggf. auch mit Polster. Ich fahre inzwischen ohne Polster, hat verschiedene Gründe, unter anderem, dass das vollgeschwitzte Polster eher Probleme verursacht hat, als sie zu lösen. Hat aber auch lange gedauert, bis ich darauf gekommen bin  ...




Da hab ich auch lang gebraucht, um das festzustellen. Ich schmier mich auch nicht mehr ein, das reibt noch mehr. Ohne Polster hab ich mich lange Strecken noch nicht getraut, aber sonst trag ich inzwischen eher die Hosen mit einfachem, nicht unterteiltem Polster. Und mir sind auch rauhere Materialien vom Außenstoff lieber, weil die nicht an den Baggys oder am Sattel rumrutschen. Und ich fahr lieber im Gelände als auf Teer, da bin ich mehr in Bewegung.
Tja d.h. viel probieren, kann Jahre dauern


----------



## lucie (16. Juli 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Tja d.h. viel probieren, kann Jahre dauern



 Volle Zustimmung.


----------



## zoltaaaan (2. August 2020)

Hallo zusammen, das Thema hier heißt ja nun einmal "Frauen beraten Männer", deshalb stelle ich mal hier meine Frage an die weibliche Fraktion der Mountainbiker:

Könnt ihr mir Tipps für die Abstimmung des Fahrwerks für eine Fahrerin von 55 kg inkl. Ausrüstung geben?
Fahrwerk sind eine 170 mm Rockshox Lyrik (DebonAir, RCT3; einstellbar sind LSC, LSR, Threshold und Luftdruck) sowie eine 210x55 mm RockShox Deluxe R (einstellbar LSR und Luftdruck).

Der Sag steht vorne und hinten bei 30%, Federgabel wurde nach Herstellerangaben eingestellt. Trotzdem spricht die Gabel nicht wirklich sensibel an. Das Problem bei der hinteren Federung besteht darin, dass der Rebound bereits auf der schnellsten Einstellung ist, aber trotzdem schon eher auf der langsameren Seite ist.


Gibt es allgemeine Maßnahmen, die bei leichten Fahrern gut anschlagen? Machen bauliche Veränderung während eines Service Sinn? Weniger Shims im Shim Stack oder ein niedrigerviskoses Öl? Gibt es Erfahrungen bezüglich Volume Spacern, die sich bei vielen decken? Sollte man mal versuchen, weniger Spacer zu fahren als "Serie"?

Ich bin auch interessiert an passender Lektüre (Forum-Thema, Artikel, Service Manuals etc.)


----------



## scylla (2. August 2020)

Es ist leider mit 5kg mehr auch schon nicht ganz einfach. Die RCT3 Dämpfung habe ich in der Pike bis zum Erbrechen bearbeitet (unzählige Male umgeshimmed, mit dem Dämpfungsöl gespielt). Dazu Luftkammer mit Tokens, und am Ende mit AWK. Mehr oder weniger ergebnislos, also es wird besser, aber so richtig gut wird es nicht.
Problem bei dieser Dämpfung ist imo die Portgröße, sowohl an Rebound als auch an Compression. Leider lässt die sich nicht ändern mit "Hausmitteln". Man kann zwar so umshimmen, dass es im Highspeed-Anwendungsfall passt, aber den Übergang zwischen LS und HS bekommt man so trotzdem nicht richtig gut. Man hat immer den Punkt, an dem die Shims aufmachen und das Öl statt durch die mickrige LS-Öffnung auf einmal durch die viel zu großen Ports hinter den Shims fließt, und der Übergang ist bäh. Man kann den Punkt zwar mittels Setup verschieben, aber grundsätzlich weg bekommt man es nicht. Am besten wird der Übergang auf die HS-Ports noch, wenn man sehr hart shimmed, nur leider funktioniert das für leichte Fahrer am allerwenigsten weil es dann einfach überall gnadenlos überdämpft ist. Auf jeden Fall besser wird es aber schonmal, wenn man die Ringshim-Geschichte aus der Compression rausnimmt. Das beste der schlechten Setups müsste ich mal suchen, wenn du Bedarf hast, auswendig weiß ich das nicht mehr.
Außerdem ist es mit der Charger eine elende nervige Frickelei, die Dämpfungskartusche immer wieder aufs Neue aufzumachen, zusammenzusetzen, und zu entlüften.
Das Ansprechverhalten steht dann noch auf einem anderen Blatt, das wird eh nicht besser mit der RCT3.

Letztendlich hat es für mich dann erst die MST Dämpfung gebracht, so dass ich richtig zufrieden war. Mittlerweile fahre ich die Yari MST, damit ist auch die Charger-Frickelei weg. Für die Charger bietet er aber auch ein Tuning an. Seither hat die Gabel ein Ansprechverhalten, von dem ich vorher nicht träumen konnte, und arbeitet so aktiv, dass ich sogar weniger Sag fahren kann (Gabel steht dadurch höher im Federweg), während sie Unebenheiten besser wegschluckt als vorher, ohne dabei das Gefühl zu vermitteln, unterdämpft zu sein.
Der Mario hat sowieso auch Erfahrung speziell mit den Anforderungen von leichteren Fahrern.
So gern ich auch alles selber mache wäre daher mittlerweile mein Tipp: spart euch die Mühe und nehmt gleich die MST Dämpfung samt Abstimmung, kostet zwar nicht wenig aber ist es imo definitiv wert 

Zwecks Spacer/Tokens/Luftkammervolumen ist es eigentlich für leichtere Fahrer eher vorteilhafter, ein geringeres Volumen, also mehr Spacer, zu wählen.


----------



## M_on_Centurion (3. August 2020)

scylla schrieb:


> Zwecks Spacer/Tokens/Luftkammervolumen ist es eigentlich für leichtere Fahrer eher vorteilhafter, ein geringeres Volumen, also mehr Spacer, zu wählen.


Interessant. Ich nutze ja bei meiner 150mm Pike RCT3 mit einem Token ab Werk, egal was ich mache, nur 80% Federweg. Ich hätte jetzt vermutet, dass mit einem zweiten Token die Progression so stark wird, dass ich selbst die 80% nicht mehr nutzen kann. 
Meinst es macht Sinn, mal mit einem zweiten Token zu probieren?


----------



## scylla (3. August 2020)

Um nur mehr Federweg zu nutzen ist das kein passender Ansatz.
Das Problem mit großen Luftkammern und wenig Druck ist oft, dass es am Anfang immer noch eher zu straff ist und dann irgendwann durchschlägt (vor allem weil man versucht ist viel Sag zu fahren in der Hoffnung, dass es dann besser ansprechen würde, die große Luftkammer aber relativ linear ist). Wenn man in dem Fall das Volumen verringert, wird es vorneraus fluffiger bei weniger Durchschlägen (Kennlinie wird progressiver, man kann weniger Druck fahren bei gleicher oder geringerer absoluter Federwegsnutzung).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoltaaaan (3. August 2020)

Danke für deine ausführliche Antwort! Ich habe darauf gehofft, dass hier einige das Thema schon durchgearbeitet haben. Ich war eher umso erstaunter, dass man (oder ich zumindest) keinen relativ allgemein gehaltenen "How To" Leitfaden findet oder zumindest eine genaue Beschreibung, warum das alles nicht so funktioniert, wie man es gerne hätte.

Der Punkt mit den Tokens verwundert mich etwas. Auch schwereren Fahrern, die ein feines Ansprechverhalten und dennoch genügend Reserven haben wollen, wird ja schonmal zu Tokens geraten - ich dachte da, bei leichten Fahrern wäre es eventuell genau andersrum.

Ein Problem was ich aktuell sehe, ist, dass der Rebound viel zu stark ist für die geringe Federkraft bei dem geringen Luftdruck. Mit weniger Progression würde man evtl. mehr Luftdruck fahren und trotzdem etwas von seinem Federweg nutzen. Bringt ein höherer Luftdruck nicht auch ein feineres Ansprechverhalten? Stichwort positive/negative Luftkammer. Auch wäre es dabei wirklich wichtig, im richtigen Sag Bereich unterwegs zu sein, damit die DebonAir den Druckausgleich hinbekommt. Vielleicht kann man das Ansprechverhalten verbessern, wenn man dank geringerem Luftdruck mit einer etwas "undichteren" Dichtung auskommt, also einer Dichtung, die weniger Reibung im Kolben hat. Aber wie will man so etwas eingestellt bekommen?


Ich muss aber auch sagen, was ich von deinen Ausführungen mitnehme: Man bekommt die Dämpfungscharakteristik mit Shims und Öl schon beeinflusst. Nur das feine Ansprechverhalten wird dadurch nicht wirklich besser. Das mit dem Übergang LS/HS muss ich mir nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.

Meine Freundin ist aktuell auch gar nicht so sehr darauf aus, eine mega feinfühlige Federung zu haben, sodass man eigentlich nichts mehr vom Trail spürt. Mal sehen, ob sich das ändert, je mehr Staub das Hardtail im Keller ansetzt. Ich denke, viel wichtiger ist es da aktuell eher, eine LS Dämpfung zu haben, die zur Federsteifigkeit passt. Von daher sind teure Spezialanpassungen erstmal kein Thema, auch wenn ich MST mal im Hinterkopf behalten werde.

Noch als Nachtrag: Eventuell würde sie mal das Megneg Upgrade für die hintere Federung ausprobieren, falls das Ansprechverhalten nicht ausreichend ist. Größere Negativkammer --> sensibleres Ansprechverhalten.


----------



## scylla (4. August 2020)

Das mit den Tokens ist nicht so verwunderlich. Die Physik bleibt doch gleich, die kehrt sich nicht auf einmal ins Gegenteil um, wenn der Fahrer 10kg weniger wiegt 

Das Problem, dass der Rebound überdämpft ist, haben leichte Fahrer sehr oft, bei Rockshox-Federelementen besonders. Die Werks-Setups sind halt auf 80kg "Gardemaß" und die entsprechende Federhärte ausgelegt.
Das mit der Federwegsnutzung ist meines Erachtens ein Trugschluss, der aber oft gemacht wird. Die Federwegsnutzung ist nicht alles und sagt eigentlich garnichts über eine richtige Abstimmung aus, vielmehr ist es sogar total unwichtig. Letztendlich kommt es auf die Qualität des Federwegs an, ob am Ende noch 10mm stehen bleiben ist nicht so wichtig. Gerade bei einem generell unpassenden Setup und schlechtem Ansprechverhalten kann das fatal sein, das Hauptaugenmerk auf die Federwegsnutzung zu legen. Letztendlich führt das was du hinsichtlich weniger Progression und höherem Druck im Sinn hast dann dazu, dass die Fahrerin sich schon bei Kleinkram unwohl fühlt, weil die Gabel mehr rumspringt als anzusprechen... dann nutzt sie nur noch weniger Federweg, weil sie sich nicht traut, vorne zu stehen. Ein Teufelskreis 
Im Endeffekt ist es besonders an der Gabel oft angenehmer eine progressive Federung zu aben, die vorneraus aktiv arbeitet und hintenraus ein paar Reserven zur Verfügung stellt. Das fühlt sich deutlich besser an und schafft deutlich mehr Vertrauen, als am Ende des Trails den Federweg voll genutzt zu haben. Mit dem Effekt, dass man am Ende vom progressiven Federweg evtl sogar mehr nutzt, weil man sich einfach traut!

Generell sollte man auch vermeiden, Probleme der Federung und Dämpfung zu vermischen. Man kann keinen überdämpften Rebound korrigieren, indem man an der Federung rummurkst. Im Endeffekt hat man dann kein Problem gelöst sondern nur eines dazugefügt und es schlechter gemacht.
Natürlich beeinflusst sich das gegenseitig. Aber es sind trotzdem zwei komplett verschiedene Paar Schuhe. Die Dämpfung ist geschwindigkeitsabhängig, Federung ist lageabhängig, vereinfacht dargestellt.

Bei den Debonair Kammern: die neue Debonair (MY2021) hat nun den Druckausgleich im vollständig auseinandergezogen Zustand. Im Gegensatz zur älteren Debonair, wo der Druckausgleich bei ca 10% Sag stattfindet. Was man so liest sagen User-Reviews aber, dass die neue Debonair eher wieder schlechter ansprechen soll 
Bezüglich Ansprechverhalten weiß ich aber nicht, was du damit meinst, dass höherer Luftdruck zu besserem Ansprechverhalten führen soll? Wenn du eine Dual Air Gabel hast, wo du die Kammern separat abstimmen kannst, kannst du mit einem höheren Druck in der Negativkammer ein feineres Ansprechverhalten erzeugen. Bei Debonair ist aber das Verhältnis Positiv/Negativ immer gleich, da sich das intern automatisch ausgleicht.


----------



## Sespri (4. August 2020)

scylla schrieb:


> Das mit der Federwegsnutzung ist meines Erachtens ein Trugschluss, der aber oft gemacht wird. Die Federwegsnutzung ist nicht alles und sagt eigentlich garnichts über eine richtige Abstimmung aus, vielmehr ist es sogar total unwichtig. Letztendlich kommt es auf die Qualität des Federwegs an, ob am Ende noch 10mm stehen bleiben ist nicht so wichtig.


----------



## scylla (4. August 2020)

Hab gerade mal nach dem besten der schlechten PIke RCT3 Setups gesucht:

Rebound:
6x16x0.15mm
6x15x0.15mm
6x14x0.10mm
6x12x0.10mm
6x8x0.40mm
6x8x0.40mm

Basevalve (Compression):
6x18x0.20mm
6x16x0.20mm
6x8x0.40mm
6x8x0.40mm
6x8x0.40mm
6x8x0.40mm
6x8x0.40mm

Dazu den Midvalve Checkplate (hinter dem Kolben vor dem der Zugstufen-Stack sitzt) durch einen Shimstack ersetzt:
7x16x0.15mm
7x16x0.15mm
8x15x0.15mm
8x14x0.15mm
8x10x0.40mm

Befüllt mit Öhlins Öl [email protected]°C
Sag ca 15 %

Bin das allerdings nur mit Soloair+Tokens und Soloair+AWK gefahren, Debonair hatte ich da nie drin. Wie das mit der Debonair Charakteristik harmoniert kann ich also nicht sagen.


----------



## Mpoint (1. September 2020)

Um dem Titel des Threads mal Folge zu leisten:

meine Frau fährt mit diesen geriffelten ODI Griffen in pink rum (selbst bestellt). In soweit nicht schlimm, paßt zum Gesamt-Farb-Konzepts des Bikes.
Jetzt kommt der A-Bär! Noch, bzw. weiterhin fährt sie ohne Handschuhe, während ich seit Jahren die BW-grau-Ausgeh'-Lederhandschuhe (Vollfinger) benutze - bekommt man für kleines Geld in jedem Army Shop.
Sie hat selbst erlebt wie ich vor vielen Monaten nach einer 'Bruchlandung' mit 2 blutigen Handflächen nach Hause kam (Narben noch heute zu sehen) und sie lässt sich nich' überzeugen, sich doch bitte auch für Vollfinger Handschuhe zu entscheiden. Stylisch ist nicht immer sinnvoll.
Irgendwie ist mir jetzt meine Überzeugungskraft abhanden gekommen - oder vernünftige Argumentation hilft nicht mehr.
Ich brauch' Hilfe !!!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (1. September 2020)

Was ist denn ihre Begründung warum sie keine Handschuhe tragen möchte?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (1. September 2020)

Das wichtigste Argument (Schutz der Hände bei Stürzen) hast du ihr schon live vorgeführt. Hierfür würden ja auch Handschuhe mit kurzen Fingern reichen. Langfinger-Handschuhe bieten dann noch Schutz vor Ästen/Dornen oder Felsen von der Seite und mir persönlich noch besseren Grip am Bremshebel bei Nässe.

Wenn ihr das Farb-Konzept wichtig ist, vielleicht mal versuchen, Handschuhe zu finden, die zum Farbkonzept der Kleidung (und des Bikes) passen und somit stylish UND sinnvoll sind? Die Argumente "kleines Geld" und "in jedem Army-Shop" müssten dabei evtl. etwas vernachlässigt/eingeschränkt werden...


----------



## Lenka K. (1. September 2020)

Ich würde das locker sehen: nachdem es sie einmal geschmissen hat und sie selbst aufgeschürfte Handflächen hat, wird das mit der Hanschuhverweigerung *sehr schnell* *vorbei sein*!

So war's mindestens bei mir  .


----------



## Martina H. (2. September 2020)

+1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (2. September 2020)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ich würde das locker sehen: nachdem es sie einmal geschmissen hat und sie selbst aufgeschürfte Handflächen hat, wird das mit der Hanschuhverweigerung *sehr schnell* *vorbei sein*!
> 
> So war's mindestens bei mir  .



 +100 Doof nur für den Hilfesuchenden, wenn sie mit den aufgeschürften Handflächen den Kochlöffel nicht mehr schwingen kann. 

...duck und wech...


----------



## Mpoint (2. September 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> +100 Doof nur für den Hilfesuchenden, wenn sie mit den aufgeschürften Handflächen den Kochlöffel nicht mehr schwingen kann.
> 
> ...duck und wech...


Das mit dem Kochlöffel verläuft so 35 zu 65, da ich gern in der Küche stehe !

Handschuhe "ersinnt' Sie ja schon für sinnvoll.

Ein 'Verweigerin' ist sie ja auch nicht, aber es muß eben zum Outfit passen und da sagt unser Fitnesskeller 3x 'JA', zwecks Kleidung (wenn auch kostengünstig) - also F-S-H-W = Kollektionsmäßig/Wechsel-Turnus.
Ich sitze 'zweckmäßig' im Sattel und kaufe, was mir mit der Erfahrung nach nützt/nützlich ist - eben Army-Shop.
Deshalb fahre ich konsequent mit Lf-Handschuhen (in & out) und niemals ohne Brille.

In 12 Tagen haben wir das 3. Jahr, die gleiche Begeisterung für's biken, obwohl wir beide Ende 50 sind; aber dann sollte 'FRAU' doch bitte Ihre Einsicht für Ihre persönliche Sicherheit zeigen. Nix d

Und: "Guck mal, hab' ich bei b.o.c. / Staedler gesehen !!!" O Mann


----------



## WarriorPrincess (2. September 2020)

SixOne schrieb:


> [...]
> Handschuhe "ersinnt' Sie ja schon für sinnvoll.
> 
> Ein 'Verweigerin' ist sie ja auch nicht, aber es muß eben zum Outfit passen [...]


Irgendwie versteh ich die Situation jetzt nicht. Das klingt ja, als ob sie Handschuhen gegenüber doch nicht so ablehnend ist, sondern nur den von dir vorgeschlagenen?
Sorry, das kann ich nachvollziehen. Aber lass dir gesagt sein: Es gibt auch günstige, die zum Outfit passen.


----------



## Mausoline (2. September 2020)

Wie wärs mal in anderen Shops nach Handschuhen schauen


----------



## Mpoint (3. September 2020)

Thx für Eure Resonanz, aber ich habe heute 2x 2 Paar Handschuhe aus dem Army-Shop meines Vertrauen für sie gekauft - Kaufpreis 8,50€ für 2 Paar - Lagerware - lag also dumm rum., 
Das eine zum Finger abschnipseln, das andere soll so bleiben -  mal sehen, mit was sie sich anfreunden kann.
BTW, auch wenn man hoch im Norden wohnt - wir haben hier nicht nur Deiche, sondern auch fiese, ausgewaschene Trails, die man mit Aufmerksamkeit fahren sollte.

Von den Handschuhen weiß sie noch nix - Surprise-Surprise - aber wir haben da einen WE Planung, wo sie vllt. zum Einsatz kommen.
Ich werde Euch berichten !


----------



## Mpoint (3. September 2020)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Sorry, das kann ich nachvollziehen. Aber lass dir gesagt sein: Es gibt auch günstige, die zum Outfit passen.


Brauch ich dann, wenn ich am Grill stehe keine eine Schürze von Karl Lagerfeld oder Louis Vitton ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (3. September 2020)

SixOne schrieb:


> Thx für Eure Resonanz, aber ich habe heute 2x 2 Paar Handschuhe aus dem Army-Shop meines Vertrauen für sie gekauft - Kaufpreis 8,50€ für 2 Paar - Lagerware - lag also dumm rum.,
> Das eine zum Finger abschnipseln, das andere soll so bleiben -  mal sehen, mit was sie sich anfreunden kann.
> BTW, auch wenn man hoch im Norden wohnt - wir haben hier nicht nur Deiche, sondern auch fiese, ausgewaschene Trails, die man mit Aufmerksamkeit fahren sollte.
> 
> ...


Schade, dass anscheinend die Hilfe nicht angenommen wurde   

Wenn dir ihre Gesundheit und der Schutz wirklich so wichtig ist, dann hättest du mit ihr gemeinsam Handschuhe ausgesucht und probiert. 
Ja ich weiß, dass mit dem optischen und der Farbwahl ist für Männer selten zu verstehen, aber versucht es doch einfach zu akzeptieren. Wie sagt man so schön happy wife happy life 

Gerade weil sie das Hobby mit dir teilt, sollte man für jedes Interesse dankbar sein und es auch unterstützen. Geht mir mit meiner besseren Hälfte auch so  auch wenn es nicht immer einfach ist


----------



## WarriorPrincess (3. September 2020)

SixOne schrieb:


> Brauch ich dann, wenn ich am Grill stehe keine eine Schürze von Karl Lagerfeld oder Louis Vitton ?


Ziemlich unangebracht der Kommentar!
Keine von uns hat Designer-Handschuhe empfohlen! Du hast um Meinungen gebeten, unser Tipp war, dass wenn die Einsicht zur Zweckmäßigkeit vorhanden ist, dann anscheinend für deine Freundin die Optik eine größere Rolle spielt.

Und ganz ehrlich: Ist sie es dir das nicht wert, auch mal 15 Euro auszugeben, für Handschuhe, die sie auch trägt, statt die gleiche Summe für 2 Paar Handschuhe, die sie vielleicht ablehnt? Und es gibt auch optisch ansprechende Handschuhe für gröbere Trails.
Möglicherweise ist es ja auch gar nicht die Optik, sondern z.B. der Schnitt und sie drücken irgendwo oder passen sonstwie nicht!? Es gibt so viele Gründe, warum die einen ein Paar Handschuhe ablehnen, das andere ohne weiteres Nachdenken tragen.

Aber anscheinend möchtest du nur Tipps, wie du sie dazu bringst, genau das eine Paar Handschuhe zu tragen, das du für richtig hältst. Aber sorry, sowas unterstütze ich nicht und geb keine Tipps, andere derart festzulegen!


----------



## Martina H. (3. September 2020)




----------



## Mpoint (3. September 2020)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Ziemlich unangebracht der Kommentar!
> 
> Aber anscheinend möchtest du nur Tipps, wie du sie dazu bringst, genau das eine Paar Handschuhe zu tragen, das du für richtig hältst. Aber sorry,* sowas unterstütze ich nicht* und geb keine Tipps, andere derart festzulegen!



Nein, das war nicht mein Ziel - aber das WE wird zeigen, was Sinn macht. Wie geschrieben - ich werde berichten - bis dann.


----------



## chrikoh (6. September 2020)

Hallooo!
Sattelfrage:
Fährt wer von den Damen auch Sqlab Sättel?
Meine Frau überlegt einen zu probieren bzw.zu kaufen.
Unser Einsatzbereich liegt so bei Touren,sportliches Mountainbiken.
Und ich weiss -es passt nicht jeder Sattel zu jeden Hintern.


----------



## lucie (6. September 2020)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Fährt wer von den Damen auch Sqlab Sättel?



War das jetzt die Frage?

Wenn ja, dann: ja.


----------



## Auker (6. September 2020)

Was ist eure Meinung zu folgender Kombination?

Grüner Rahmen mit braun-grünen Schuhen?


----------



## dormouses (6. September 2020)

Auker schrieb:


> Was ist eure Meinung zu folgender Kombination?
> 
> Grüner Rahmen mit braun-grünen Schuhen?



Also außer wenn die Farben total verzerrt sein sollten, passen die eigentlich nicht zusammen. Das vom Bike ist ja so ein Khaki Olive mit deutlichem Gelbstich, das an den Schuhe hat ja eher einen Blaustich. Und das Braun vom Reifen passt auch nicht unbedingt zum Braun der Schuhe.

LG 
Sandra


----------



## lucie (6. September 2020)

Auker schrieb:


> Was ist eure Meinung zu folgender Kombination?
> 
> Grüner Rahmen mit braun-grünen Schuhen?



Ich kaufe das Bike auch immer in der Rahmenfarbe passend zu den Schuhen. 

Wenn's dann mal neue Schuhe gibt, kaufe ich dann eben auch wieder ein farblich passendes Bike dazu.


----------



## Martina H. (6. September 2020)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Hallooo!
> Sattelfrage:
> Fährt wer von den Damen auch Sqlab Sättel?



Ja, 611er



Auker schrieb:


> Was ist eure Meinung zu folgender Kombination?
> 
> Grüner Rahmen mit braun-grünen Schuhen?





lucie schrieb:


> Wenn's dann mal neue Schuhe gibt, kaufe ich dann eben auch wieder ein farblich passendes Bike dazu.




Ich mache es umgekehrt: Neues Bike und dann die passenden Schuhe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrikoh (6. September 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> War das jetzt die Frage?
> 
> Wenn ja, dann: ja.


Eigentlich schon.
Welche würde mich auch interessieren.
Der Sitzknochenabstand ist 14,5cm


----------



## dormouses (6. September 2020)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Eigentlich schon.
> Welche würde mich auch interessieren.
> Der Sitzknochenabstand ist 14,5cm


Hab mir auch erst kürzlich den 611 geholt aber irgendwas stimmt da noch nicht, Sitzknochen liegen jetzt gut auf aber vielleicht ist er doch zu breit, weil gefühlt drückt er jetzt in die Oberschenkelknochen 
Mit den Vorgängersätteln ist der Bereich rund um die Schambeinäste taub geworden, das ist zum Glück weg.


----------



## Martina H. (6. September 2020)

... 611 S-Tube in 15er Breite (ohne Activ)

Man muss auch genau wissen, welches Modell. Bspw. ist der CroMo anders im Aufbau als der S-Tube. Mit dem CroMo komm ich nicht klar, der S-Tube passt. Ob die Activ Modelle sich auch unterscheiden kann ich nicht sagen.

Kurz probiert habe ich auch den 612 (weil schmaler im vorderen Bereich) - ging aber nicht (weil zu hart?? )

...und sehr wichtig ist die genaue Ausrichtung in der Horizontalen - da entscheiden Millimeter


----------



## dormouses (6. September 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...und sehr wichtig ist die genaue Ausrichtung in der Horizontalen - da entscheiden Millimeter



Okay da muss ich dann wohl noch bisschen rumstellen, die Frage ist nun in welche Richtung wenn die Lendenwirbelsäule zu sehr belastet wird?


----------



## Auker (6. September 2020)

dormouses schrieb:


> Also außer wenn die Farben total verzerrt sein sollten, passen die eigentlich nicht zusammen. Das vom Bike ist ja so ein Khaki Olive mit deutlichem Gelbstich, das an den Schuhe hat ja eher einen Blaustich. Und das Braun vom Reifen passt auch nicht unbedingt zum Braun der Schuhe.
> 
> LG
> Sandra


Danke, dann sind die Schuhe in der Farbe von der Liste gestrichen und ich verschenke lieber klassisch schwarz. Damit macht Mann vermutlich wenig falsch.


----------



## Mpoint (7. September 2020)

So,  wie versprochen UPDATE:
die neuste Errungenschaft am Freitag war ein 'Brooks-MTB' Sattel über ebay KAZ. "Soll praktisch neu sein !". 'A , schöön und so braun!'
Wir hatten beide immer den 'Süntel' im Weserbergland-Gebiet im Kopp – mal gucken – 2 Paar Handschuhe kamen seltsamer Weise mit.
Design/Farbe = Sch**ße, Farbe = 'O-Ton:"was stimmt nicht mit Dir,"
Jetzt ratet, was sie weiterhin bevorzugt: Ihre pink-farbenen Röckl Handschuhe.

Aber die Army Vollfinger wären für den Winter eine Option – also 'fast' alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (7. September 2020)

SixOne schrieb:


> Design/Farbe = Sch**ße, Farbe = 'O-Ton:"was stimmt nicht mit Dir,"
> Jetzt ratet, was sie weiterhin bevorzugt: Ihre pink-farbenen Röckl Handschuhe.


Ja und?


----------



## scylla (7. September 2020)

SixOne schrieb:


> O-Ton:"was stimmt nicht mit Dir,"



?

Es ist zu hoffen, dass deine Frau irgendwo nebenan in einem "Männer beraten Frauen" Thread gerade die Frage stellt, was sie nur machen soll: ihr Mann möchte ihr unbedingt irgendwelche doofen Handschuhe andrehen, die sie garnicht will


----------



## Schwimmer (7. September 2020)

scylla schrieb:


> ?
> 
> Es ist zu hoffen, dass deine Frau irgendwo nebenan in einem "Männer beraten Frauen" Thread gerade die Frage stellt, was sie nur machen soll: ihr Mann möchte ihr unbedingt irgendwelche doofen Handschuhe andrehen, die sie garnicht will



Danke, das und noch den ein oder anderen Gedankengang hatte auch so ...  




SixOne schrieb:


> ...."was stimmt nicht mit Dir," ...



Sie stellt die richtigen Fragen ... 
... weiter so ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (7. September 2020)

SixOne schrieb:


> So,  wie versprochen UPDATE:
> die neuste Errungenschaft am Freitag war ein 'Brooks-MTB' Sattel über ebay KAZ. "Soll praktisch neu sein !". 'A , schöön und so braun!'
> Wir hatten beide immer den 'Süntel' im Weserbergland-Gebiet im Kopp – mal gucken – 2 Paar Handschuhe kamen seltsamer Weise mit.
> Design/Farbe = Sch**ße, Farbe = 'O-Ton:"was stimmt nicht mit Dir,"
> ...



Mal anders gefragt: Hast du ein derartiges Problem mit pink? Die Kritik an den pinken Griffen schwang ja schon deutlich in deinem ersten Post mit. So erfahrungsgemäß hat die Farbe nichts mit Funktionalität zu tun.
Nur weil sie den Sattel in braun für das Bike passend findet, muss das ja nicht für die Handschuhe gelten. Mein  Bike hat auch ein anderes Farbkonzept als meine Bikeklamotten - so what?


----------



## Martina H. (7. September 2020)

...don't feed the troll...  - war doch schon alles gesagt...


----------



## Mpoint (8. September 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...don't feed the troll...  - war doch schon alles gesagt...


Troll? Also ich finde mich ziemlich real !!! Wir haben uns nun arrangiert und geeinigt.


----------



## lucie (8. September 2020)

SixOne schrieb:


> Troll? Also ich finde mich ziemlich real !!! Wir haben uns nun arrangiert und geeinigt.



...sie trägt Deine Armyshop-Handshuhe beim Kochen und Du ihre pinkfarbenen beim Schrauben und Radeln....

Alles klar.


----------



## Mpoint (30. September 2020)

So! Nun isses passiert, - meine Freundin hat sich am Sonntag im Deister dezent vom Bike abgelegt und 6 von 10 Fingerkuppen  sind hinüber, naja übelst ramponiert. Abfahrt Richtung 31832-Springe Bhf, feiner Schotter-meterlang, nass und Tiefennebel.

Die Ansage: "Wehe Du machst ein Photo !!!" erübrigte sich.

Erklärt sich nun die Frage nach 'Fullfinger'.


----------



## Mpoint (30. September 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> ...sie trägt Deine Armyshop-Handshuhe beim Kochen und Du ihre pinkfarbenen beim Schrauben und Radeln....
> Alles klar.


Ich will nicht meckern oder mäkeln. Ich sitze seit Beginn der MTB-Szene auffem Bike (1986-1988). Ich weiß was sinnvoll ist, und was nicht. Mein Bike ist selbst außergewöhnlich, - *A-Bär: es ist mein Bike. *Ich versuche nur Erfahrungen weiter zugeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M_on_Centurion (30. September 2020)

@SixOne 
tja, manches erledigt sich eben oft von selbst. 
Gute Besserung an die Freundin, kannst ja mit ihr jetzt die gängigen Shops durchsehen nach einem schicken paar Handschuhe.


----------



## IndianaWalross (30. September 2020)

Mir wär es ja sowas von egal, ob mein Mann pinke oder was auch immer Klamotten trägt. Solange ICH das nicht muss. Ich fände das zwar gruselig, aber najo. 
Tut er nicht,  aber meine Güte solange er es trägt und es taugt. 

Mir müssen die Klamotten auch gefallen die ich trage. Mein Mann sagt da auch nix zu. Solange es taugt und mir passt ohne Schmerzen und Freude bereitet... Lustigerweise haben wir viele Sachen im Partnerlook. 

Verstehe das ganze Drama nicht. 
Würde mir allerdings auch nie Armyzeugs zum biken anziehen. Fand die Klamotten bis auf die praktischen Hosen entsetzlich schlecht vom Tragegefühl und der Funktion.


----------



## wellenreiter65 (26. Oktober 2020)

SixOne schrieb:


> Ich will nicht meckern oder mäkeln. Ich sitze seit Beginn der MTB-Szene auffem Bike (1986-1988). Ich weiß was sinnvoll ist, und was nicht. Mein Bike ist selbst außergewöhnlich, - *A-Bär: es ist mein Bike. *Ich versuche nur Erfahrungen weiter zugeben.


Mal wieder die übliche Rollenverteilung. Mann ist ja so erfahren und weiß wie der Hase läuft. Mitspracherecht der Frau = 0. Kann man nur den Kopf schütteln dass es heutzutage noch so etwas gibt.


----------



## t.schneider (29. November 2020)

Hallo,

meine Frau sucht eine Regenhose (lang). Sie ist 163cm groß mit eher kurzen Beinen. Es sollen Protektoren drunter passen. Die kurze Gore Regenhose und auch die 3/4 lange Gore trägt sie in L. Aufgabe ist also: Regenhose mit eher kurzen Beinen, jedoch weit genug und im unteren Teil mit Klett o.ä. enger zu machen. Farbe ist nicht super wichtig. Hat jemand eine Idee?

Vielen Dank für jeden Tipp!


----------



## IndianaWalross (22. Dezember 2020)

t.schneider schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> meine Frau sucht eine Regenhose (lang). Sie ist 163cm groß mit eher kurzen Beinen. Es sollen Protektoren drunter passen. Die kurze Gore Regenhose und auch die 3/4 lange Gore trägt sie in L. Aufgabe ist also: Regenhose mit eher kurzen Beinen, jedoch weit genug und im unteren Teil mit Klett o.ä. enger zu machen. Farbe ist nicht super wichtig. Hat jemand eine Idee?
> 
> Vielen Dank für jeden Tipp!



Wieviel darf der Spaß denn kosten?

Ich hab mir gerade was das angeht den großen Luxus geleistet (7mesh Thunder Pant), und bin bisher sehr zufrieden. Ich bin auch nur 160cm lang, aber habe dafür sehr lange Beine mit 75er Schrittlänge. Die Hose kann selbst gekürzt werden (unteren Kletteil einfach mit Stoffschere abschneiden). Ist dann allerdings vom Umtausch ausgeschlossen. 7mesh rät daher dazu vorher mit ungekürzter Hose zu fahren/testen bevor man abschnippelt. Mir passt sie von der Länge her nach dem Kürzen gut. Trage sie in L. Bin halt fett, da musste L schon sein.

Schmale Protektoren sollten gerade noch drunter passen, wird ja immerhin auch als MTB Hose beworben! Ich trage sie allerdings zum Gravelbiken und Rennradfahren. Den richtigen Härtetest wird sie wohl zur kommenden Rapha Festive erleben, es soll aus allen Rohren schütten, Prost Mahlzeit.
Fühlt sich allerdings so schon äußerst angenehm an und auch atmungsaktiv ist sie, mit meiner alten Gore Paclite Path hab ich schon in der Wohnung geschwitzt wie bekloppt, mit der Thunder Pant nada.


----------



## t.schneider (23. Dezember 2020)

Hallo @IndianaWalross ,

vielen Dank für den guten Tipp, die hatte ich überhaupt nicht am Schirm. An der Preisschraube würde ich nur drehen wollen, wenn sie die große Auswahl hätte. Momentan ist noch eine Löffler im Zulauf, die am Papier total gut aussieht und sich von der Passform gut ausgehen könnte. Wenn die nicht passt, werde ich ihr mal die 7mesh vorschlagen. Preislich natürlich ein Brett, aber immer noch günstiger als gar keine Regenhose...
Ich werde berichten.

Gruß


----------



## IndianaWalross (23. Dezember 2020)

Viel Erfolg, bike24 hat die noch vorrätig, allerdings nur noch in S und M - aber von der Länge her sollte ihr die passen, sie darf halt nur keinen BMI Richtung 30 haben wie ich  😭 🙃


----------



## t.schneider (29. Dezember 2020)

t.schneider schrieb:


> Ich werde berichten.


Die "Löffler - Women's Bike Überhose GTX Active - Radhose - Schwarz | 20" fällt für eine kurze 40 eher eng aus. Wer zwischen 38 und 40 liegt wird damit happy, bei klarer 40 könnte es eng werden, wenn man eine lange Winter-Funktionshose drunter hat. Sie ist von der Verarbeitung sehr gut, ist vom Stoff total angenehm zu tragen. Wir haben bisher drei Touren u.a. im Schneetreiben und Regen hinter uns. Gestern war es super matschig auf den Trails und meine Frau ist mit der Hose total happy. Wind- und wasserdicht, bequem zu tragen, drunter trocken und die Ion KPac-Zip passen gut drunter. Mal sehen, wie sie sich auf Dauer schlägt...


----------



## Thebike69 (28. Februar 2021)

Hallo, ich Suche ein Trail Hardtail für meine 158cm große/kleine Frau. Da der Keller ordentlich voll mit Teilen ist wäre ich für eine Rahmen oder halbwegs ordentliches p/l Verhältnis Bike dankbar. 
Ich selbst fahre ein Alutech Cheaptrick in M, leider gibt's es dieses nicht in xs/s.
Danke schonmal für eure Tipps. 
Sonnige Grüße
Mike


----------



## Aninaj (28. Februar 2021)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich Suche ein Trail Hardtail für meine 158cm große/kleine Frau. Da der Keller ordentlich voll mit Teilen ist wäre ich für eine Rahmen oder halbwegs ordentliches p/l Verhältnis Bike dankbar.
> Ich selbst fahre ein Alutech Cheaptrick in M, leider gibt's es dieses nicht in xs/s.
> Danke schonmal für eure Tipps.
> Sonnige Grüße
> Mike


Hier schon mal geschaut: Bikes für kleine Menschen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gmiatlich (23. April 2021)

So denn, es ist so weit - ich möchte die Schwarmintelligenz nutzen und suche Beratung für meine Angebetete in Sachen Bergrad. Seit sie letztes Jahr im Herbst einen Schnupperkurs bei der Fahrtechnik gemacht hat will sie nun den fahrbaren Untersatz ändern.
Sie hätte mit diesem Wunsch keinen besseren Zeitpunkt erwischen können, Fahrräder gibt es aktuell wie Sand am Eismeer der Arktis 

Jetzt noch mal was ganz Grundsätzliches: Super wäre es natürlich wenn sie sich auf ein Rad draufsetzen und eine Probefahrt machen kann. Da sind wir dran! Gegend ist in Östereich - Graz.
Nur wenige Händler bieten das aber an und wir haben in unserem Bekanntenkreis nur eine sehr eingeschränkte Auswahl an Rädern die sie ausprobieren könnte.
Bikefitting ist auch schon ins Gespräch gekommen.

Was wir schon wissen, eine rassige XC Geometrie mit Lenkwinkeln um die 69° oder gar steiler (aktuelles Bike ist in dem Dunstkreis) ist ihr bergab zu nervös. Das war eine der wichtigen Erkenntnisse aus dem Fahrtechnikkurs. Jetzt konnte sie es auch in Worte fassen, zuvor war es eine diffuse Beschreibung.
Ich würde ihr ja sofort ein individuelles MTB aufbauen wenn ich denn besser abschätzen kann wohin beim Rahmen die Reise geht. Mit meinen eigenen Vorlieben fängt sie wenig an und ich will sie zu nichts drängen oder hinbiegen. Deswegen versuche ich es nun auf diesem Weg und würde mich über Rückmeldungen freuen mit welchen Rahmen ihr bei vergleichbarer Größe [1] und Fahrprofil [2] herumfährt.

Und ja, natürlich habe ich schon angefangen zu Recherchieren. Mit mehr Input von weiblicher Seite erhoffe ich mir aber Erleichterung und Anregungen beim Suchen damit ich mit ihr gemeinsam ein vernünftiges Rad finde. Aus preislichen Gründen werden wir wohl beim Hardtail landen.

[1] Die schnöden Zahlen sind aktuell nachgemessen (+-1cm). Weitere Werte können gerne geliefert werden.
Körpergröße: 167cm
Schrittweite: 77cm
Armlänge (Schlüsselbein bis Mitte Faust): 60cm

[2] Sie gehört zur Kategorie der Tourenbikerinnen. Sprich Wege, Straßen oder Forstwege hoch und von S0 bis maximal S2 wieder runter. S2 wird aktuell noch sehr verhalten gefahren. Deutlich wohler fühlt sie sich im S1 Bereich. Sie schätzt mehr das kontrollierte Fahren, einfach drauf halten und die Federung wirds schon richten ist nicht ihre Sache.

Wenn Bedarf, dann richte ich auch einen eigenes Thema ein.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (23. April 2021)

@Gmiatlich 
Dem Namen nach würde ich mal tippen, dass du aus Bayern kommst 😉
Wenn du grob zB den Landkreis angeben könntest, würden sie vllt noch ein paar private Möglichkeiten zum Proberollen ergeben?

Ich finde es für richtige Anfänger immer wichtig zu erFAHREN, wie sich ein Bike anfühlen kann. Und da geht es mir auch um drum zu spüren, was sich nicht gut anfühlt um bestimmte Dinge in Worte fassen zu können und somit dann auszuschließen. Ein neues Bike Probefahren ist sowieso klar, aber vllt auch mal absichtlich Bikes fahren die nicht direkt zum angepeilten Einsatzbereich passen.

Auf welchem Bike ist sie denn ihr Schnuppertraining gefahren? Ist sowohl 27,5 und 29er bereits gefahren?


----------



## Gmiatlich (23. April 2021)

@greenhorn-biker 
Ich habs nachgetragen. Mit Bayern ist leider gar nix zu holen, wir sind in Österreich - Graz zu Hause.

Ihr jetziges Rad ist in 27,5 ausgeführt. Sie hatte auch schon ein 29er zum Proberollen. Leider ist es nur beim Proberollen am Parkplatz geblieben. Je nach Rahmengeometrie scheint es vom Überstand zumindest auch mit den großen Reifen zu klappen.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (23. April 2021)

Gmiatlich schrieb:


> @greenhorn-biker
> Ich habs nachgetragen. Mit Bayern ist leider gar nix zu holen, wir sind in Österreich - Graz zu Hause.
> 
> Ihr jetziges Rad ist in 27,5 ausgeführt. Sie hatte auch schon ein 29er zum Proberollen. Leider ist es nur beim Proberollen am Parkplatz geblieben. Je nach Rahmengeometrie scheint es vom Überstand zumindest auch mit den großen Reifen zu klappen.


Schade mit Österreich ist es schwierig, aber einen Versuch war es Wert 😉

Falls selbst aufbauen noch eine Möglichkeit ist (ja ich weiß Teileversorgung ist auch extrem schwierig...) finde ich diesen Rahmen von den Maßen ganz interessant https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1488509-waltly-titanium-custom-trailbike-titanrahmen-27-5-gr-s


für den Anfang vllt mit einer 120er Gabel aufbauen, damit der Übergang von ihrem alten bike nicht zu krass ist (Lenk-,Sitzwinkel)
du hast kein Farbproblem und könntest mit wunschfarbe und/oder Decals aufbauen 😁
wenn sie besser wird vom
Können, dann habt ihr auch Reserven 
- 27,5" und schön kurzes Sitzrohr, was leider selten geworden ist 😪


----------



## WarriorPrincess (23. April 2021)

Ich bin 5cm kleiner (162cm) mit 76cm SL und fahre 2 Lasts: ein Coal V2 in M (27,5) und ein Glen-MX (29/27,5) V1 in M. Damit fahr ich Trail-Touren bei uns im Mittelgebirgs-Ansatz, aber das Coal war letztes Jahr auch mit in der Schweiz, wo wir die hm fast komplett selbst erkämpft haben und es runterwärts dann auch etwa technischer wurde. Das Glen hab ich noch nicht so lange, da weiß ich noch nicht, ob das mitdürfte.

Die neuen AllMountain/Trailbikes haben ja eigentlich alle flachere Lenkwinkel als ihr altes XC-Hardtail. Wie @greenhorn-biker schon schrieb: Am Anfang braucht's vermutlich nicht so viel Federweg, vor allem, wenn du schreibst, dass "Bremsen auf und los" nicht so ihr Ding ist. Aber andererseits ... hm ... ich glaub, mit nem Hardtail mit so einem Lenkwinkel wär das jetzt auch nicht so sehr mein Ding - vielleicht ändert sich das ja mit nem Fully, das dann ja auch noch etwas mehr Fehler verzeiht und auch Anfänger etwas mehr Sicherheit gibt.
Das Problem, dass man nicht weiß, wohin die Reise geht, ist glaub ich bei vielen etwas am Anfang. Da würde ich schauen, dass ich ein Bike nehm, das mich im Einsatzgebiet nicht einschränkt, also nicht gerade nen Downhiller, mit dem ich nichtmal bergauf komm...

Proberollern am Parkplatz ist natürlich etwas, wo man erste Aussortierungen machen kann, weil z.B. Überstandshöhe o.ä. mal so gar nicht passt, aber da kann man nicht erFAHREN, wie es sich bergauf tritt oder wie man runterwärts im Bike steht. Vielleicht gibt es ja in der Umgebung Biketruppen, die regelmäßig Ausfahrten machen, wo es Räder (von Damen oder Herren mit ähnlicher Körpergröße) gibt, die man evtl mal zwecks Probefahrt ansprechen kann... Vielleicht einfach mal im Regionalforum "Österreich" umschauen und nachfragen?


----------



## lucie (23. April 2021)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Schade mit Österreich ist es schwierig, aber einen Versuch war es Wert 😉
> 
> Falls selbst aufbauen noch eine Möglichkeit ist (ja ich weiß Teileversorgung ist auch extrem schwierig...) finde ich diesen Rahmen von den Maßen ganz interessant https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1488509-waltly-titanium-custom-trailbike-titanrahmen-27-5-gr-s
> 
> ...



Achtung Evo6 Hinterbau, da muss das HR umzentriert werden!


----------



## Gmiatlich (23. April 2021)

Schon mal DANKE für die ersten Antworten!
Wir/Ich bin schon am Suchen wo sie denn Probefahren kann und darf. Mit der aktuellen Corona Situation verstehe ich auch wenn sich nicht jeder einfach so bereitwillig mit jemanden treffen will. Aber ich schreibe mal heute am Nachmittag/Abend einen Verein an.

@greenhorn-biker 
Danke schon einmal für den Titan-Rahmen! Zu meinem Glück ist der für mich in der falschen Größe, sonst käme ich in ernsthafte Versuchung . Ich werde ihr das gute Stück einmal zeigen.
@lucie 
Danke für den Hinweis! Mal sehen ob das in die Auswahl kommt.

@WarriorPrincess 
Die Last Bikes habe ich mir notiert, ich glaube auch von dir hier schon Bilder gesehen zu haben. Fully stand schon einmal zur Diskussion, wurde ob des höheren Preises wieder weiter zurück gedrängt. Bisher ist sie auch noch der Meinung ein Fully wäre für sie "zu viel Fahrrad". Die Vorteile die sie damit hätte habe ich mit ihr schon teilweise besprochen (ruhigeres Fahren mit meiner Meinung nach einer erhöhten Sicherheit wenn es doch einmal ruppiger wird). Wenn sie sowas von euch liest/hört dann setzt sie sich vielleicht doch einmal drauf und fährt damit.

Aktuell stehen bei ihr die Orbea Bikes hoch im Kurs. Da bin ich schon aktiv am Suchen was derzeit mit Probefahren möglich ist. Beim Vector (Straßenrad) war es fast Liebe auf dem ersten Blick und sie hat sich beim Draufsetzen gleich heimisch gefühlt.
Mit eurer Hilfe hoffe ich dass ich das auch beim MTB schaffe.


----------



## Aninaj (23. April 2021)

Gmiatlich schrieb:


> [1] Die schnöden Zahlen sind aktuell nachgemessen (+-1cm). Weitere Werte können gerne geliefert werden.
> Körpergröße: 167cm
> Schrittweite: 77cm


Ich bin exakt genauso groß und gleiche Beinlänge. Bei der Größe gibt es eigentlich bei modernen Rahmen kein Problem mit der Überstandshöhe, da hat man eher die luxuriöse Frage ob eine 160 oder 185er Variostütze passen soll. 160 ist meiner Meinung nach aber völlig ausreichend (fahre beides).

Hätte ich mir nicht grad nen Neues Trail HT aufgebaut, würde ich bei dem Titan Rahmen aus dem BM schwach werden.

Grundsätzlich müsstet ihr mal klären ob HT oder Fully. Die neuen Trail - HT Geometrien sind so gut, da braucht’s oft gar kein Fully mehr. Zumindest wenn‘s eh ruhiger zugehen soll. Das HT ist leichter und etwas effizienter bergauf.


----------



## Martina H. (23. April 2021)

Gmiatlich schrieb:


> Aus preislichen Gründen werden wir wohl beim Hardtail landen.


...endlich mal jemand, der nicht kategorisch ein Hardtail ausschliesst. Mal abgesehen vom Preis hat es nämlich noch ein paar andere Vorteile 


lucie schrieb:


> Achtung Evo6 Hinterbau, da muss das HR umzentriert werden!


... sehr wichtiger Hinweis - ist zum Beispiel für mich das Ausschlusskriterium.

Der Hinweis mit 120mm Aufbau ist soweit gut. Allerdings finde ich auf der Geozeichnung keine Angabe zum Reach (Blindfisch?), das Oberohr ist aber mit 600 horizontal angegeben - könnte schon sein, dass ihr der zu lang wird (Reach wird mit kürzerer Gabelja noch länger). Und gerade einen Anfänger wurde ich nicht auf ein zu langes Bike setzen.


Gmiatlich schrieb:


> . Bisher ist sie auch noch der Meinung ein Fully wäre für sie "zu viel Fahrrad". Die Vorteile die sie damit hätte habe ich mit ihr schon teilweise besprochen (ruhigeres Fahren mit meiner Meinung nach einer erhöhten Sicherheit wenn es doch einmal ruppiger wird)



Kann schon sein, dass sie das so empfindet und wenn sie sich darauf dann nicht wohl fühlt...

Ich (als bekennender Hardtailfan) kann nur sagen, dass die Vorteile vom Fully eher bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten zum Tragen kommen. Bei langsamer Fahrweise kann es sogar sein, dass das weiche Hinterteil eher irritiert - das Hardtail gibt besseres Feedback zum Untergrund und das kann bei Unsicherheiten helfen. Ausserdem schult es die Fahrtechnik, da man eben den direkten Kontakt und damit sehr gute Rückmeldung bekommt. Und wenn man dann noch breite Reifen verbaut und nicht gerade mit 2 bar oder mehr durch die Gegend kutscht ist es auch bequem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (23. April 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Der Hinweis mit 120mm Aufbau ist soweit gut. Allerdings finde ich auf der Geozeichnung keine Angabe zum Reach (Blindfisch?), das Oberohr ist aber mit 600 horizontal angegeben - könnte schon sein, dass ihr der zu lang wird (Reach wird mit kürzerer Gabelja noch länger). Und gerade einen Anfänger wurde ich nicht auf ein zu langes Bike setzen.


Reach 423mm 😉
Müsste man halt damit vergleichen was sie bisher gefahren ist.


----------



## Martina H. (23. April 2021)

...stimmt :kopfklatsch: - ich hab gedacht, die Linie geht zum "merkwurdigen" Kreis im Oberrohr.

Also garnicht sooo lang - passt...


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (27. April 2021)

Hallo Ladies,

meine Frau sucht für den Lauf & Radsport einen BH mit High Support. Sie hat schon einiges probiert, aber entweder war Ihr der Support nicht gut genug (_wabbel wabbel_) oder der Schnitt unten herum nicht so ideal, sodass es quasi während dem Laufen unten "rausgeploppt" ist. Cup Size ist C, Brustumfang ist 108cm Unterbrustumfang 92cm.

Hoffe auf ein paar Ideen aus der Fläche.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (27. April 2021)

Fieser-Kardinal schrieb:


> Hallo Ladies,
> 
> meine Frau sucht für den Lauf & Radsport einen BH mit High Support. Sie hat schon einiges probiert, aber entweder war Ihr der Support nicht gut genug (_wabbel wabbel_) oder der Schnitt unten herum nicht so ideal, sodass es quasi während dem Laufen unten "rausgeploppt" ist. Cup Size ist C, Brustumfang ist 108cm Unterbrustumfang 92cm.
> 
> Hoffe auf ein paar Ideen aus der Fläche.


Ich komme mit dem Anita AirControl DeltaPad sehr gut zurecht - auch schon früher, als ich noch bei nem D-Cup war.


----------



## helmsp (30. Mai 2021)

Hallihallo,
meine Frau hat ein Trek X-Caliber 9 2016 mit Kurbelgarnitur:
Race Face Ride, 36/22
Leider ist es meiner Meinung nach mit 175cm zu lang für ihre 168cm Körpergröße.
Welche kürzere Kurbel (165cm?) würde draufpassen resp. welche könnt ihr empfehlen?
Dankeschön


----------



## WarriorPrincess (30. Mai 2021)

helmsp schrieb:


> Hallihallo,
> meine Frau hat ein Trek X-Caliber 9 2016 mit Kurbelgarnitur:
> Race Face Ride, 36/22
> Leider ist es meiner Meinung nach mit 175cm zu lang für ihre 168cm Körpergröße.
> ...


Inwiefern "deiner Meinung nach"? Ist das nur Theorie oder hat sich das in der Praxis bestätigt und wenn ja: wie?

Einerseits sind die Hebelkräfte bei längeren Kurbeln entsprechend größer - das würde ja erstmal für längere Kurbeln sprechen. (Aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, wie groß der Unterschied bei Nicht-Profis tatsächlich ist und ob das dann tatsächlich relevant ist).
Dem gegenüber steht aber der wichtigere Aspekt, dass zu lange Kurbeln zu Knieschmerzen führen können. Genau kann ich es nicht erklären - hoffentlich findet sich jemand, der das besser in Worte fassen kann - aber es hat irgendwie damit zu tun, dass bei waagerechter Position der Pedale das Knie bei längeren Kurbel etwas weniger stark angewinkelt ist und somit für die Kraftübertragung nach unten auf das Pedal in ungünstigerer Position ist. Das ist natürlich nur die theoretische Grundlage und nicht bei jedem macht sich das auch (sofort) bemerkbar. Deshalb ja auch die Frage, ob in der Praxis Probleme auftraten.

Ich habe bei 162cm Körpergröße an meinen Rädern 170mm lange Kurbeln verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (30. Mai 2021)

Ich (167cm) fahre sowohl 165er als auch 170er Kurbeln. Am Ende sollte ihr mal schauen, inwiefern das Knielot paßt, bevor du da rumschraubst und am Ende paßt es doch. 

5 mm sind nicht die Welt. Da steht mein Fuß ja immer mal wieder 5 mm weiter vorn oder hinten auf dem Pedal und wenn's die Höhe sein soll, gibt auch sehr flache und eher höher bauende Pedale...


----------



## helmsp (30. Mai 2021)

@Aninaj @WarriorPrincess , danke für eure Antworten. Die Theorie/Physik als auch ihr Fahrstil (sie fährt viel bergauf/bergab) besagen, dass eine kürzere Kurbel sinnvoll ist. NOCH beklagt sie sich nicht wegen Knieschmerzen aber das will ich vermeiden zumal beide Knie hinnig sind (beide Knien Minisken gerissen) ergo meine Nachfrage nach einer kürzeren Kurbel.


----------



## Hardy1955 (30. Mai 2021)

helmsp schrieb:


> Leider ist es meiner Meinung nach mit 175cm zu lang für ihre 168cm Körpergröße.
> Welche kürzere Kurbel (165cm?) würde draufpassen resp. welche könnt ihr empfehlen?


Hallo !

Ich würde das eher von der Innenbeinlänge abhängig machen...
Meine Frau -165 gross, Innenbein 82)- fährt auch 175er Kurbeln,
Knieschmerzen sind für sie ein Fremdwort.

Ciao, Hardy


----------



## Aninaj (30. Mai 2021)

Die Physik sagt, dass ein längerer Hebel weniger Kraft benötigt... hat @WarriorPrincess ja schon angeführt. Somit macht eine längere Kurbel aus Krafphysikalischer Sicht mehr Sinn.

Wenn das Knie aber nicht im Lot steht, dann kann es Probleme machen. Das ist aber meistens (!) eher durch Sattelstellung, als durch Länge der Kurbel (wie gesagt, wir reden über 5 mm) zu beheben.

Relevant ist auch weniger die Körpergröße, als die Beinlänge. Denn was da auf dem Sattel noch sitzt, hat keinen EInfluß auf's Knielot.

Wenn sie also eher kurze Beine hat, dann spricht das noch eher für eine kürzere Kurbel, als wenn sie lange Beine hat. Ich (eher kurze Beine mit 77cm) bevorzuge kürzere Kurbeln in Verbinung mit flachen Pedalen, weil ich einen ticken (5mm) mehr Bodenfreiheit bekomme. Am Ende ist das aber vermutlich auch mehr Kopfsache, als ernsthaftes Problem.

Viel bergauf/ bergab fahren hier glaube ich (fast) alle - ist ja nen MTB Forum  Daher sehe ich da grad kein Argument, was für eine kürzere Kurbel sprechen sollte.

Wenn man mal beim Canyon Neuron schaut: bei XS und S verbauen sie eine 170er Kurbel, ab M werden 175er verbaut. Nach Reach/Stack/OR würde ich ein M nehmen und hätte dann eine 175er Kurbel. Von der Körpergrößenempfehlung sollte ich ein S nehmen, also da sind auch die Vorlieben eben ganz unterschiedlich.

Also: prüft das Knielot, stellt den Sattel enstprechend ein und dann müßt ihr nicht unbedingt umbauen.

Wenn du unbedingt umbauen möchtest, dann würde ich der Einfachheitshalber die gleiche Kurbel (oder zumindest den gleichen Hersteller) in Kürzer nehmen. Dann hast du kein Heckmeck mit dem Innenlager und brauchst auch nur einen Typ Werkzeug.


----------



## helmsp (30. Mai 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Wenn das Knie aber nicht im Lot steht, dann kann es Probleme machen. Das ist aber meistens (!) eher durch Sattelstellung, als durch Länge der Kurbel (wie gesagt, wir reden über 5 mm) zu beheben.
> 
> Relevant ist auch weniger die Körpergröße, als die Beinlänge. Denn was da auf dem Sattel noch sitzt, hat keinen EInfluß auf's Knielot.


Ha, danke, ich dachte ich hätte oben die SL reingeschrieben, leider vergessen. Die beträgt "nur" 76cm, sie hat, im Verhältnis zum Torso, kurze Beine. Sattel grundsätzlich so gut es geht gemäß "Anleitung gestellt.


----------



## lucie (30. Mai 2021)

helmsp schrieb:


> Hallihallo,
> meine Frau hat ein Trek X-Caliber 9 2016 mit Kurbelgarnitur:
> Race Face Ride, 36/22
> Leider ist es meiner Meinung nach mit *175cm* zu lang für ihre 168cm Körpergröße.
> ...



Sorry, uns ist zwar klar, dass Du 165mm bzw. 170/175mm meinst, aber korrigieren solltest Du es ggf. dennoch. 

Manchmal machen einige Milimeter schon einen Unterschied. Ich würde eher zu einer 170er Kurbel raten, passt ergonomisch besser zur SL, man hat, natürlich nur minimal, etwas mehr Bodenfreiheit.

Fahre selbst bei SL 82cm eine 170er Kurbel, nur an einem Bike mit einem relativ steilen SW eine 175er, da ich keine Sattelstütze mit Versatz fahren möchte und ich den Sattel schon so weit wie möglich nach hinten verschoben habe.

Grundsätzlich würde ich aber auch erst einmal mit den vorhandenen Komponenten die Sitzposition optimieren und falls es nicht funktioniert entsprechend umrüsten.


----------



## Chaotenkind (30. Mai 2021)

Ich bin lange 175er Kurbeln gefahren. Meine Knie sind vom Handballspielen ziemlich ruiniert. Es war ein paar Jahre ok, dann bekam ich wieder mehr Knieschmerzen. Bin dann auf 165er Kurbeln gewechselt, seitdem ist alles ok. Ich hatte auch erst Bedenken wg. der Kraftübertragung bei Bergaufkurbelei. Ehrlich gesagt, ich habe diesbezüglich nichts negatives bemerkt, aber ich bin da eh gemütlich unterwegs. Will ja keine Bergaufrennen gewinnen. Der eine cm mehr Bodenfreiheit, der hat sich beim bergaufkurbeln allerdings schon öfter positiv bemerkbar, wenn es über höhere Wurzeln ging. Da bin ich früher schon mal hängengeblieben, wenn ich nicht aufgepasst habe. Ich bin 160 cm lang mit ner 74er Schrittlänge.


----------



## Azy (13. Oktober 2021)

Halli hallo!
Die letzten Jahre war meine Freundin mit einem Cube Race One unterwegs. Bei den letzten Ausflügen nach Saalbach hat sie sich ein Fully geliehen (zuletzt einen Stumpjumper in M bei 1,68 Körpergröße, Schrittlänge können wir sicher auch noch herausfinden). Auf Dauer ist das im Vergleich zum Jobrad deutlich zu teuer - also muss ein neues Rad her, ich denke bis 3000€ wäre der Preisrahmen.
Gerne würde sie ein paar frauenspezifische Räder ausprobieren, so wie ich das verstanden habe unterscheidet sich vor allem Liv auch in der Geometrie zu den Giant Modellen, bei Juliana, Scott, und Cannondale sind es vor allem die Sättel und andere Anbauteile?  Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit Damen-Modellen und welche Hersteller haben wir bisher übersehen?

Vielen Dank
Eike


----------



## WarriorPrincess (13. Oktober 2021)

Azy schrieb:


> Halli hallo!
> Die letzten Jahre war meine Freundin mit einem Cube Race One unterwegs. Bei den letzten Ausflügen nach Saalbach hat sie sich ein Fully geliehen (zuletzt einen Stumpjumper in M bei 1,68 Körpergröße, Schrittlänge können wir sicher auch noch herausfinden). Auf Dauer ist das im Vergleich zum Jobrad deutlich zu teuer - also muss ein neues Rad her, ich denke bis 3000€ wäre der Preisrahmen.
> Gerne würde sie ein paar frauenspezifische Räder ausprobieren, so wie ich das verstanden habe unterscheidet sich vor allem Liv auch in der Geometrie zu den Giant Modellen, bei Juliana, Scott, und Cannondale sind es vor allem die Sättel und andere Anbauteile?  Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit Damen-Modellen und welche Hersteller haben wir bisher übersehen?
> 
> ...


Weshalb schaut ihr denn speziell nach "frauenspezifischen" Rädern? 
Die meisten Ladies hier haben keine "frauenspezifischen" Bikes. Denn die eine typische Druchschnittsfrau gibt es nicht. Ja, es heißt öfters, Frauen hätten eher längere Beine und kürzeren Rumpf, weshalb die Geo dazu passen würde. Das sind halt Durchschnittswerte, aber oft genug reichen kleine Anpassungen wie Vorbaulänge etc. Zum anderen haben manche Hersteller das oft auch eher als Marketing genutzt und mit Blümchenaufklebern ein Damenrad geschaffen, und weil allgemein bekannt ist, dass Frauen nicht so anspruchsvolle Strecken fahren, dann nicht ganz so gute Komponenten angebaut. 
Wie es aktuell ausschaut in diesem Sektor, kann ich momentan nicht beurteilen, hab mich schon lange nicht mehr nach einem "Damen bike" umgeschaut. 
Ich würde allerdings raten, auch Unisex- (oder "Herren"-)Modelle probezufahren - das erweitert dann die Auswahlmöglichkeiten enorm...


----------



## Martina H. (13. Oktober 2021)

... zumal es bei einer Grösse von 1,68m nicht zwingend notwendig ist nach Damenmodellen zu schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (13. Oktober 2021)

Ich glaube, dass die von euch aufgeführten Modelle erstmal ein guter Startpunkt sind, um herauszufinden, ob es tasächlich ein Damenmodell sein soll. Wenn sich dann herausstellt, dass Unisexmodelle nicht in Frage kommen, könnt ihr immer noch nach weiteren, unbekannteren Damenmodellen suchen.


----------



## henkin (13. Oktober 2021)

moin,
gerne möchte ich auf die hilfe dieses forums setzten.
ich möchte meiner frau ein gravel/cross/fitness Rad aufbauen/kaufen. ich habe u.a. ein gravelcrossRad. Für meine Frau 158cm/ SL 71cm  suche ich einen Rahmen oder ganzes Rad. Ich habe bisher noch nix passendes für die 71er Schrittlänge gefunden. Rahmenmaterial ist zweitrangig, wichtiger sind mir 28" passend für reifen bis mind. 45mm breite, niedrige überstandshöhe, eher langer reach (kurze beine - langer oberkörper). vorerst mit flatbar lenker, schaltung 1x11, für anbauteile wie gepäckträger geeignet.
und bitte..!


----------



## Aninaj (13. Oktober 2021)

henkin schrieb:


> wichtiger sind mir 28" passend für reifen bis mind. 45mm breite



Warum 28“? Gibt doch grad bei XS Rahmen öfter mal 27,5“, dann wird der Toe Overlap auch nicht ganz so riesig…



henkin schrieb:


> eher langer reach (kurze beine - langer oberkörper.



158/71 ist jetzt kein sonderlich langer Oberkörper. Würde sagen normal?



henkin schrieb:


> vorerst mit flatbar lenker



Ein Umbau von Flat auf Krummbügel wird aber eher nix werden. Das sollte ihr besser gleich festlegen.


----------



## Mausoline (13. Oktober 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> 158/71 ist jetzt kein sonderlich langer Oberkörper. Würde sagen normal?



Das verstehst du nicht wirklich  
bei mir ist der Oberkörper, wenn vielleicht auch nur gefühlsmäßig  im Verhältnis zur Beinlänge eher etwas länger
wobei die Frau von @henkin bei gleicher Schrittlänge ca. 3cm größer ist als ich, also doch längerer Oberkörper.


----------



## Aninaj (13. Oktober 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Das verstehst du nicht wirklich
> bei mir ist der Oberkörper, wenn vielleicht auch nur gefühlsmäßig  im Verhältnis zur Beinlänge eher etwas länger
> wobei die Frau von @henkin bei gleicher Schrittlänge ca. 3cm größer ist als ich, also doch längerer Oberkörper.



Sag doch sowas nicht! Das bedeutet ja, dass ich auch voll die kurze Beine habe 🥺


----------



## Aninaj (13. Oktober 2021)

Hab nochmal schnell geschaut:

Für dich @Mausoline

71/155 = 0,458 = defintiv oberhalb der Linie, fast schon ein Langbeiner (auch wenn du nicht mehr in der Tabelle auftauchst 🤷‍♀️)

und für die Frau von @henkin

71/158 = 0,449 = auch defintiv noch normal und keine besonders langer Oberkörper 😉






q.e.d. 😇


----------



## Azy (13. Oktober 2021)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Weshalb schaut ihr denn speziell nach "frauenspezifischen" Rädern?
> Die meisten Ladies hier haben keine "frauenspezifischen" Bikes. Denn die eine typische Druchschnittsfrau gibt es nicht. Ja, es heißt öfters, Frauen hätten eher längere Beine und kürzeren Rumpf, weshalb die Geo dazu passen würde. Das sind halt Durchschnittswerte, aber oft genug reichen kleine Anpassungen wie Vorbaulänge etc. Zum anderen haben manche Hersteller das oft auch eher als Marketing genutzt und mit Blümchenaufklebern ein Damenrad geschaffen, und weil allgemein bekannt ist, dass Frauen nicht so anspruchsvolle Strecken fahren, dann nicht ganz so gute Komponenten angebaut.
> Wie es aktuell ausschaut in diesem Sektor, kann ich momentan nicht beurteilen, hab mich schon lange nicht mehr nach einem "Damen bike" umgeschaut.
> Ich würde allerdings raten, auch Unisex- (oder "Herren"-)Modelle probezufahren - das erweitert dann die Auswahlmöglichkeiten enorm...


Das war auch mein Ansatz, ich denke die Unterschiede im Körperbau können innerhalb eines Geschlechts ähnlich gravierend sein, wollte aber auch gerne von euren Erfahrungen hören. Ich selbst fahre ein Giant Trance, die Liv Räder sind preislich und von den Komponenten ähnlich aufgestellt, das gucken wir uns mal an. Probefahren kann man die halt dann besonders selten, also gehen wir einfach mal ganzheitlich auf die Suche, die Geo vom Stumpjumper hat ja offensichtlich ganz gut gepasst.


----------



## henkin (13. Oktober 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Toe Overlap


wer ist das? ein Neuseeländischer Radpionier mit flämischen Wurzeln?
egal.


Aninaj schrieb:


> Warum 28“?


vereinfachung der radhaltung. ich denke an alle räder mit schmäleren reifen im Haus an 28". bei breiten reifen bin ich auf 650B hängen geblieben.


----------



## Aninaj (13. Oktober 2021)

henkin schrieb:


> wer ist das? ein Neuseeländischer Radpionier mit flämischen Wurzeln?
> egal.



Du bist nicht so klein, oder? Kleine Fahrräder haben die bauart bedingte Eigenheit, dass der Radstand sehr kurz ist. Das führt dazu, dass das VR recht nah am Tretlager ist, was wiederum dazu führt, dass die Kubel in der 3 Uhr Position (also nach vorne zeigend) sehr nah am Reifen des VR steht, was am Ende dazu führt, dass kleine Menschen mit dem Fuß am VR hängen bleiben, wenn man stark einlenkt (z.B. langsam fahren in der Kurve). Das ist bei MTBs mit flachem Lenkwinkel kaum ein Problem, bei Rennrädern/Gravel/Cross/Fitnessbikes aufgrund des meist recht steilen Lenkwinkels aber bei Gr. S und kleiner eigentlich IMMER ein Problem.

Und dieses Problem nennt sich neudeutsch Toe Overlap.

U.a. aus diesem Grund macht es bei kleinen Fahrrädern Sinn kleinere Laufräder zu verbauen. Damit kann der Abstand Fuß zu VR wieder etwas größer werden und die Gefahr hängen zu bleiben verringert sich.

Wer nur gerade ausfährt, wird das Problem selten bermerken (Rennräder). Ein GravelCrossFitnessbike kann aber auch mal in etwas weniger seichtes Gelände kommen und bei langsamen Geschwindigkeiten, z.B. beim um Hindernisse zirkeln, wird der Toe Overlap einfach nur noch nervig gefährlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## henkin (13. Oktober 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Toe Overlap


Dank dir für die ausführliche Erklärung. War mir so nicht bewusst und genau aus diesem Grund bin ich ja hier. Ich öffne meine Suche auf 650B. Wobei ich schon festgestellt habe das viele Hersteller Gravel in S und XS mit 650B haben, eigentlich alle. Nur wusste ich nicht warum. 

Was könnt ihr mir Empfehlen?


----------



## Mausoline (13. Oktober 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Sag doch sowas nicht! Das bedeutet ja, dass ich auch voll die kurze Beine habe 🥺



aber dann doch nicht zu kurz, so dass du genügend Auswahl hast 

und ich muss mich mal im Spiegel anschauen und prüfen - Langbeiner 

... außerdem ist die Tabelle und die Berechnung eigentlich nicht korrekt. Man sollte die Kopflänge abziehen um ein Verhältnis Oberkörperlänge zu Schrittlänge zu berechnen. Dann muss man natürlich auch andere Anteilwerte in der Tabelle auflisten. Wenn ich Zeit hätte würde ich eine neue Untersuchung starten


----------



## Aninaj (13. Oktober 2021)

henkin schrieb:


> Was könnt ihr mir Empfehlen?



Defintiv ein XS Rahmen. Wenn es ein Flatbar sein soll, dann würde ich im Trekking Bereich gucken. Ein reinrassiges Gravel umzubauen wird vermutlich zu kurz (ganz zu schweigen von den Kosten).

Oder ein Gravel in S - das ist dann lang genug, um es mit Flatbar aufzubauen. Da aber aufpassen, das der Rahmen ein stark abfallendes Oberrohr hat, damit sie drüber stehen kann. Ich fahre einen M-Gravel Rahmen - London Road - mit einem Flatbar. Ich kann aber geradeso drüber stehen.



Eine Alternative - wenn du selbst schrauben magst - wäre einen kleinen 26" MTB Rahmen zu suchen und den mit 650x45er LR bestücken. Das sollte bei den meisten Rahmen kein Problem sein (aber keine Garantie!), Scheibenbremsen vorausgesetzt natürlich.

Mal als Beispiel (nicht aus eurer Region und auch zu groß, aber so in der Art):








						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Heidelberg finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## Lederhandschuh (7. November 2021)

Einen schönen Sonntag Morgen zusammen die Damen,

wenn ich es jetzt richtig verstanden habe dürfen hier Männer an die Damen Fragen stellen wenn es um ein/das Rad der Frau/Freundin geht. Ich erweitere das mal auf die Tochter. Meine Tochter. ( 27 J ) 1,76 cm groß. Schlank. Sie fährt gerne Rad. Seit drei Jahren hat sie ein 29" Hardtail MTB. 30 Gang. Schon was brauchbares. Hat der "Daddy" natürlich gesponsert. Vorher hat sie mein altes Hardtail genutzt. Mittlerweile unternimmt sie aber sehr weite Touren. Und das nicht nur zum Fit bleiben, sondern auch so aus Spaß. Öfter radeln wir auch zusammen. Mit dem MTB. ( Auto hat sie auch. Steht aber meistens auf dem Parkplatz ) 

Ihr/Mein Anliegen. Sie möchte jetzt zusätzlich für diese Touren ein Trekking Rad. Wie sieht Frau das. Ich berate ja mal gerne aus der Sicht des Technik versierten Mannes. Frauen denken da etwas anders habe ich schon festgestellt. Also Packtaschen etc. und was so dazu gehört. Mein Limit wären All Inclusive ca. bis 2000,- Euro. Wer von den Damen hier fährt Trekking Rad. Auf was sollte man achten. Was braucht man auf jeden Fall ( also die Jungen Damen haben da gerne mal ein Navi dran, und so eine Fitness Uhr dabei ) und was eher weniger. Ich muß dazu sagen das der Verkäufer/Berater in unserem XXL Fahrradladen jetzt nicht gerade der Erfinder der gehobenen Beratung ist. Der ist da irgendwie fehlbesetzt. Helm und Klamotten hat sie ja schon vom MTB fahren. Da sind Frauen eh eigen. Da hänge ich mich nicht rein. 

Aber ein brauchbares Rad würde mich aus der Sicht einer Frau interessieren. 

Gruß
Michel


----------



## Martina H. (7. November 2021)

...was für Touren sollen das denn sein? Eher auf Kilometerfressen und/oder Geschwindigkeit? Trails? Ggf. Urlaub/Bikepacking?


----------



## Lederhandschuh (7. November 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...was für Touren sollen das denn sein? Eher auf Kilometerfressen und/oder Geschwindigkeit? Trails? Ggf. Urlaub/Bikepacking?


Also ich denke vorläufig größere Tagesausflüge in den Pfälzer und Odenwald. Mit Weinbergen. Aber auch mal abseits der Ausflugsstrecken d.H Gelände und Waldwege. Auch mal mit Übernachtung. Das Rad soll auf jeden Fall etwas aushalten können. Später auch Frankreich und Georgien tauglich sein. Also so der Plan. Einer meiner Neffen macht solche Touren. ( Hat aber selten Zeit mal eine Beratung zu machen ) Also zwischen Sportlich, Natur und brauchbarem Lasten Esel. Das Rad soll kein aufgebrezelter Schicki Micky Bolide sein. Das weckt gleich Begehrlichkeiten anderer "Rad Liebhaber". Technik auch nicht Overloadet. Und Alu Rahmen. Ja Bikepacking trifft es glaube ich ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (7. November 2021)

Lederhandschuh schrieb:


> Das weckt gleich Begehrlichkeiten anderer "Rad Liebhaber".


....das ist the jumping point 

So, aaaalso, sie hat ein 29er MTB und will jetzt ein bikepackingtaugliches, sportliches, trailtaugliches Bike, dass zum Strecke machen taugt, aber möglichst keine Begehrlichkeiten weckt.....

....hmmmh, mal ein anderer Gedankengang:

Was wäre, wenn man das vorhandene Bike mit schmaleren Reifen ausstattet, wenn der Rahmen es hergibt Gepäckträger/Schutzbleche nachrüstet, ggf. mit einer anderen Vorbau/Lenkerkombination eine entspanntere Sitzpositon ermöglicht - und feddsch ist die bikepackingtaugliche Alltagsmöhre/Trekkingrad, bei der man sich über Macken und Kratzer (die beim Reisen unweigerlich drankommen) nicht so ärgert und kauft sich dann für die ausgedehnten Touren über die Weinberge ein Gravelbike, mit dem man schnell unterwegs ist und das man immer im Auge hat und deshalb auch ruhig ein bisschen "schicker" sein darf (und ein bisschen Gelände stecken die ja inzwischen auch weg  )???


----------



## Lederhandschuh (7. November 2021)

Nächsten Samstag gehen wir mal zum Händler. Das vorhandene ist ein Carver Strict 800 Lady. Eher ungeeignet.


----------



## Martina H. (7. November 2021)

...dann wünsche ich Euch, dass der Händler möglichst viel Auswahl in der passenden Grösse hat


----------



## Lederhandschuh (7. November 2021)

Hier in diese Richtung geht wahrscheinlich die Reise.Plus Bikepacking und Navi Gedöns. Ich darf ja etwas mitreden ausser das Geld beisteuern. War mal bei denen ( Hersteller ) auf der Webseite. Sieht alles sehr ansprechend aus. Interessieren würde mich noch ein gutes Bike Navi. Habe da absolut keinen Plan. Eins wo man auch diverse Routen drauf laden kann.Ja ich weiß. Jetzt kommt wieder der Mann zum Vorschein.

Aber mal im Ernst. Was von Ortlieb zum dranhängen muß auch noch sein. Also mit meiner Berechnung ginge das mit allem Zubehör so in Richtung um die 2300,- Euro. Da ich das Teil über die Firma als Jobrad laufen lasse rechnet sich das ja. Und das Mädel hätte was gescheites.


----------



## Martina H. (8. November 2021)

...also doch eher Gravel - nicht Trekking 

Navigieren kannst Du im Prinzip mit Handy und entsprechenden Apps (Orux, Locus, Komoot, usw.) Das Handy,mit einer SP Connect Halterung (auch da gibt es noch andere Hersteller, SP kenn ich aus eigener Erfahrung) an den Lenker und feddsch....

Wenn man Handy nicht will: Garmin 1030 plus - taugt  (natürlich auch hier: andere müssen nicht nichts taugen)

Ortlieb muss sein? Weil, da gibt es inzwischen so viele Hersteller. Taschen sind so individuell wie ein Sattel ,  da muss man probieren, weil ja für jeden etwas anderes wichtig, bzw. der Einsatzzweck ein anderer ist...

Du siehst. soooo einfach Giesskanne drauf und gut ist nicht - zu gross ist inzwischen das Angebot...


----------



## Thebike69 (16. September 2022)

Hallo, meine Frau fährt das YT Capra mit 170mm Federweg und der Lyrik Ultimate mit 56kg fahrfertig.
Komme mit der Einstellung der Lyrik und ihrem Gewicht nicht weiter.
Fährt jemand ähnliches und kann mir sagen wieviel Token und Luft er in der 170er Lyrik fährt🤔
Gruß Mike


----------



## scylla (16. September 2022)

Token oder Luft bringt alles nur bedingt was. Das "Problem" ist die Kennlinie mit Buckel am Anfang (zu viel Gegenhalt) und Durchhänger in der Mitte (zu wenig Gegenhalt). Für leichte Fahrer ist die halt noch problematischer als für schwerere, zumal da Stick-Slip/Losbrechmoment noch eine viel größere Rolle spielt. Führt dann dazu, dass es erst mal widerwillig losbricht und (v.a. wenn man mit dem Druck zu weit runtergeht um es komfortabler zu haben) dann abtaucht. Generell ist für leichtere Fahrer mehr Token/kleinere Pos.-Kammer besser. Aber das hat dann wieder den Nachteil, dass man den Federweg immer schwerer nutzt und irgendwann unangenehm gegen die Progession rennt. Das Loch in der Mitte der Kennlinie geht halt leider weder mit Druck noch mit Tokens weg.

Mein Tipp: schaut mal nach "Luftfusion" von User Lupicus im Bikemarkt. Damit wird es richtig gut.
Als Budget-Lösung evtl auch Everflow Airtank. Auch der macht schon einiges besser, aber noch weit weg von der Luftfusion, daher würde ich lieber gleich aufs ganze gehen.


----------



## Thebike69 (16. September 2022)

scylla schrieb:


> Token oder Luft bringt alles nur bedingt was. Das "Problem" ist die Kennlinie mit Buckel am Anfang (zu viel Gegenhalt) und Durchhänger in der Mitte (zu wenig Gegenhalt). Für leichte Fahrer ist die halt noch problematischer als für schwerere, zumal da Stick-Slip/Losbrechmoment noch eine viel größere Rolle spielt. Führt dann dazu, dass es erst mal widerwillig losbricht und wenn man mit dem Druck zu weit runtergeht um es komfortabler zu haben dann abtaucht. Generell ist für leichtere Fahrer mehr Token/kleinere Pos.-Kammer besser. Aber das hat dann wieder den Nachteil, dass man den Federweg immer schwerer nutzt und irgendwann unangenehm gegen die Progession rennt. Das Loch in der Mitte der Kennlinie geht halt leider weder mit Druck noch mit Tokens weg.
> 
> Mein Tipp: schaut mal nach "Luftfusion" von User Lupicus im Bikemarkt. Damit wird es richtig gut.
> Als Budget-Lösung evtl auch Everflow Airtank. Auch der macht schon einiges besser, aber noch weit weg von der Luftfusion, daher würde ich lieber gleich aufs ganze gehen.


Danke für deine tolle Info🙏🏻. Luftfusion zuvor noch nie gehört🤷🏻‍♂️. Werde ich mal googeln 😉.
Nochmals Danke👍🏻


----------



## gerison (7. November 2022)

Hallo!
Hat hier jemand ein Liv Intrigue Advanced Pro 2021 und kann mir schreiben, wie sich das auf typischen Wegerl in den Alpen bergab fährt. Ich habe irgendwie Bedenken bei der Geo von diesem Rad. Sieht sehr gedrungen und etwas Kopflastig aus, wenn's steiler wird. Es steht leider keines zum Testen rum, weshalb ich mich freue, wenn sich hier jemand mit Praxiserfahrung meldet.

Besten Dank
Gerald


----------



## Bikepacker90 (30. Dezember 2022)

Hallo Mädels, ich suche für eine 160cm, 50kg schwere und 65cm Innenbeinlänge messende Freundin einen Rahmen zum Aufbauen. Asphalt, Reise, Waldweg.

Im Blick habe ich bisher den Intec M1-Rahmen mit 26"-Rädern und Surly Bridge Club mit 27.5. Wichtig ist ihr nämlich eine breite Bereifung, daher käme nur 26 und 27.5 bei ihrer Größe in Frage.

Auf welche Werte von Stack und Reach müsste ich achten? Überstandshöhe wohl auch..

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (30. Dezember 2022)

Die Schrittlänge ist echt gering. Das stimmt wirklich so?

Mit den angegebenen Maßen könnte es eine Herausforderung werden. Bequem überm Oberrohr stehen wird sie eher vergessen können. Vor allem aber wird alles was von der vertikalen Höhe her annähernd passen könnte, dann in der Länge zu kurz sein, da sie relativ zur Köpergröße einen eher ungewöhnlich langen Oberkörper zu haben scheint...

Ein paar mehr Infos wären auch noch fein: 
soll es Gepäckträger/Schutzblech Ösen haben?
Federgabel ja/nein? 
Vorerfahrung beim Radfahren, was fährt sie aktuell?
Sitzposition eher sportlich oder eher gemütlich?


----------



## cjbffm (30. Dezember 2022)

Die Innenbeinlänge bitte nicht durch Anlegen eines Maßbandes messen, sondern so: ein dickes Buch an die Wand (wegen des rechten Winkels - 90°) und zwischen den Beinen richtig in den Schritt drücken. So, wie frau und man auch auf einem Sattel sitzt. Ohne Schuhe oder Schlappen natürlich. Die Schrittlänge ist dann das Maß zwischen Fußboden und der Oberkante des Buches (Buchrückens).


----------

